# Por qué no debes comprar Bitcoin



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

ACTUALIZACIÓN 2017-05-24:

Menos mal que no habéis comprado Bitcoins porque, desde que escribí este primer post, hace casi exáctamente 1 año, el precio de Bitcoin sólamente se ha quintuplicado... lo cual, como todo el mundo sabe, es una puta miseria.

No compréis, bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, es el timo de la estampita v2.0, tulipanes digitales, será prohibido por los bobiernos, quedará en humo, en nada, se pegará el hostión, otras criptos le arrebatarán su lugar, está mal distribuido, en manos de unos pocos "listos" que compraron barato, no es democrático, su masa monetaria es limitada, no hay detrás un banco central ni un estado que lo respalde...

No compréis.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Porque, admitámoslo, no quieres ser rico. Ahora que tienes la oportunidad de tu vida para escapar te la carrera de la rata, la sola idea te horripila. Eso de dejar de ser un parado o un triste asalariado sujeto a los vaivenes y caprichos de los gobiernos y del mercado laboral es lo que menos quieres. Te han educado para ser un esclavo y emprender cualquier acción que te haga superar esa condición iría contra el programa de control mental que tienes instalado en el cerebro.

21 millones de bitcoins en total, cifra a la que casi llegaremos en la próxima década pero que no será alcanzada completamente hasta el siglo que viene. Por ahora somos 7.400 millones de personas, lo cual, si la población no creciese de aquí al momento en el que toda la masa monetaria haya sido completamente creada, nos da unos 0,00283783783784 bitcoins por persona en el planeta. ¿Para qué comprar ahora al menos 1 bitcoin y así, dentro de unos años, cuando triunfe, porque casi seguro que lo hará, ser millonario? Ahhh, tienes unos ahorrillos, pero para qué tirar el dinero, ¿verdad?, mejor gastártelo en tomar todos los días agua con sabor a calcetín usado en el Starbucks por 3 leuros, irte a Tailandia con la parienta a la playita, o pegarte unas vacaciones en Camboya para ir a ver Angkor Wat y sacarte muchas fotos que poder publicar en tu caralibro para dar envidia a tus amistades como hacen todos los millones de borregos que, como tú, pasan su vida sin aprovechar las grandes oportunidades que se presentan para salir del redil, para dejar de ser una oveja, para dejar de integrar ese 99% de esclavos que, desgraciadamente, son presa fácil del sistema y existen únicamente porque los de arriba todavía necesitan mano de obra (ya veremos cuando la robótica avance más).

Además, Bitcoin es malo porque con él puedes blanquear dinero, con él puedes evitar que el estado incaute tu capital, con él puedes irte a cualquier parte del planeta y no tener problemas para mover tus fondos, con él puedes evadir impuestos si lo deseas, con él puedes hacer todas esas cosas malas que el sistema te ha enseñado que sólo están reservadas para la élite, los políticos y los ricachones. Tú no quieres ser malo, tú quieres ser un buen esclavo obediente preocupado por el medio ambiente, por comer sano, por reciclar, por ser tolerante, por ser progresista, por ir a las manifestaciones para "luchar" por las causas justas levantando las manos en alto y agitándolas pacíficamente mientras soportas los golpes de porra y las pelotas de goma.

Para ti eso de ser un revolucionario es retwitear algo, vestirte de cierta manera, o repetir como un papagayo lo que diga la corriente progresista y políticamente correcta del momento.

Además, Bitcoin es antiecológico, ya lo habrás oído por ahí seguramente, porque las operaciones de minado consumen mucha energía, muchas veces más que lo que cuesta en sí la moneda... Joder, no dejan de decirlo en Menéame, esa gran página del progresismo, del buenismo y de lo políticamente correcto llena de comentarios de gente inteligente que aplica autocensura a cada cosa que dice y que no hace más que repetir los eslóganes progresistas del sistema... osea, que tendrá que ser verdad.

Además, Bitcoin no va a triunfar porque el sistema lo puede apagar cuando lo considere una amenaza dado que ellos tienen el control de Internet y muchos medios materiales a su disposición. Por lo tanto podrán, sin lugar a dudas, superar la capacidad de cómputo actual de la red Bitcoin, muy superior a la de todos los superordenadores del TOP 500 juntos y, así, tal vez, podrían falsificar la contabilidad de los últimos minutos, porque más que eso sería matemáticamente imposible, pero bueno, seguro que eso jodería la credibilidad de Bitcoin y lo hundiría. También podrían bloquear el tráfico de Bitcoin, poniéndose todos los países de acuerdo al unísono para coger desprevenidos a los desarrolladores y que no se dispusiera de una actualización del protocolo a tiempo, pasándose por el forro la neutralidad de la red y la legislación de varios países importantes que han declarado y reconocido a Bitcoin como moneda de pleno derecho. Y claro, después de un golpe así, simultáneo, internacional y que requiere el control del 100% del tráfico y del enrutado de Internet (que ahora mismo es imposible de obtener), cuando en menos de 24h haya una nueva versión de Bitcoin que se salte ese capado, ya la gente no volverá a confiar en él.

Por otra parte, Bitcoin no es como el oro, porque no es material, es sólo una especie de acreditación de que una dirección/monedero/clave contiene una cantidad monetaria, por lo tanto, es puro aire, humo, no es nada, sólo bits, por eso es mejor que te quedes con los bits de los bancos, porque esos están respaldados por una cantidad menor de ordenadores que mantienen ese saldo, por una cantidad menor de soportes de almacenamiento que guardan una copia de seguridad en la que consta que tú tienes una cuenta con tal o cual cantidad y, además, porque esos bits del banco, para tu tranquilidad, están sujetos a la voluntad y escrutinio del gobierno, que sabe en todo momento la cantidad que tienes, de dónde viene, a dónde la mueves, en qué te la gastas y, si es necesario, te la puede retener o incautar por tu bien.

Por eso, amigo mío, no compres Bitcoin, la verdad es que no necesitamos que lo hagas, acabarás usándolo de todas formas pero tú no tienes por qué ser parte de la nueva élite comprando ahora, eso déjaselo a otros para que así, cuando pasen unos años, puedas tener a alguien de quien quejarte, alguien a quien culpar de tu desgracia y de tu condición de esclavo, alguien a quien poder llamar "La Nueva Casta", alguien de quien poder cagarte en sus muertos y acusar de cometer fraude fiscal, alguien a quien poder señalar para exigir al estado que aplique una presión fiscal draconiana, que confisque sus riquezas y las reparta entre los pobres (esas mismas riquezas que tú rechazaste adquirir cuando tuviste la oportunidad).

Pero no te preocupes, que ya no estaremos en este país.


----------



## Tin Rope (12 Jun 2016)

Pole de un traidor poseedor de bitcoins.
Por cierto...


----------



## Kalipso_borrado (12 Jun 2016)

Que cabron, me han entrado ganas de comprar y todo


----------



## Mente fria (12 Jun 2016)

a ver...

seamos sensatos, bitcoin en si mismo es un protocolo ciertamente complejo para la mayoria de la sociedad. Solo aquellos que se han molestado un pelin en ver su funcionamiento y sus implicaciones futuras han sido atraidos por este fenomeno criptografico de grandisimo potencial.

Yo entiendo a la gente que no quiere saber nada de bitcoin, me da pena obviamente porque creo que se van a quedar fuera de algo grande, pero los entiendo. No es facil decirle a alguien dame 600 euros y toma este numerito, como si se tratase de una rifa pal sorteo de la pata de jamon en navidad. Pero del mismo modo que digo una cosa digo la otra... y es que yo a dia de hoy recomendaria con los ojos cerrados a todo el mundo a tener 1 bitcoin, ya que evidentemente los numeros son claros, muchos comensales y poca tarta hará que el precio de la tarta se vaya al infinito.
Si el mundo va a donde todos pensamos que va a ir, al mas profundo de los guanos, el precio actual de bitcoin sigue siendo irrisorio. Pero tambien es dificil hacerle entender a cualquier persona que su futuro estará mil veces mas protegido bajo un codigo criptografico que bajo un empleo a punto de ser robotizado, sin estabilidad ni cobertura de prestacion alguna. El problema para esta gente es que el mundo avanza de manera inexorable muchisimo mas rapido de lo que sus propias ideas, conciencias y reflexiones son capaces de asimilar, imposibilitandoles ver mas alla del presente mas cercano. Yo si tuviese 600 euros en mano para irme de vacaciones o para comprar 1 btc, lo tendria claro, compraria un btc, aunque solo fuese por vivir pensando que un dia intenté diversificar de manera novedosa mi cartera y mi futuro. y al año siguiente... me iria de vacaciones como si no hubiese mañana... :XX:

Pero una cosa si es cierta, y esto es algo que si deberia la gente ya estar percibiendo, el sistema fiduciario no da mas de si, se acortan cada vez mas los ciclos economicos y la virulencia de los extremos en dichos ciclos es cada vez mas potente, esto es como cuando una peonza pasa de girar sin titubeo alguno a dar bandazos cuando esta a punto de caer. La gente deberia entender que si ninguna medida adoptada ha sido capaz de solucionar el problema, es porque seguramente el problema no tiene solucion sin que exista un cambio radical del paradigma economico. Yo creo que bitcoin no ha nacido por casualidad, este tipo de ideas brillantes nacen cuando el mundo necesita migrar de un modelo a otro por agotamiento. Por eso, ya no es que bitcoin sea una ide brillante en si misma, sino que la sucesion de acontecimientos hace que sea la puta panacea y la herramienta para migrar de modelo, cuando este colapse.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

Mente fria dijo:


> a ver...
> 
> seamos sensatos, bitcoin en si mismo es un protocolo ciertamente complejo para la mayoria de la sociedad. Solo aquellos que se han molestado un pelin en ver su funcionamiento y sus implicaciones futuras han sido atraidos por este fenomeno criptografico de grandisimo potencial.
> 
> ...



Deberían imprimir y enmarcar tu comentario. Felicidades.


----------



## malibux (12 Jun 2016)

Imagino que ya habrá hilo en burbuja de qué plataforma es la más fácil y sencilla para comprar algún bitcoin para los newbies. Vagancia y tal..


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

malibux dijo:


> Imagino que ya habrá hilo en burbuja de qué plataforma es la más fácil y sencilla para comprar algún bitcoin para los newbies. Vagancia y tal..



LocalBitcoins.com: Fastest and easiest way to buy and sell bitcoins


----------



## Pollepolle (12 Jun 2016)

Hay ciclos economicos porque al sistema le interesa. Si tuvieramos una economoa planificada a nivel mundial creceriamos lenta y constantemente sin comprometer los recursos.

Con los ciclos economicos se hunde en la miseria a milllones de personas y se puede comenzar el siguiente ciclo en mejores condiciones. Solo la irrupcion de la URSS en el siglo XX hizo que el capitalismo renunciara a los ciclos sanos de crecimiento y crash violento. Estaban amenazados por la revolucion mundial.

El bitcoin es otra puta moerda del NWO para joder a la gente. El internet es de lls yankis y por extension todas sus mierdas de empresas. Por eso en Cbina por ejemplo google esta vetado y tienen uno propio. Son todo caballos de troya para joder a teeceros paises. El Bitcoin es de los peores.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

Polepole dijo:


> El bitcoin es otra puta moerda del NWO para joder a la gente. El internet es de lls yankis y por extension todas sus mierdas de empresas. Por eso en Cbina por ejemplo google esta vetado y tienen uno propio. Son todo caballos de troya para joder a teeceros paises. El Bitcoin es de los peores.



Los annunakis, no te olvides de los annunakis. :XX: Anda y vete a llorar al parque.


----------



## Mente fria (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Deberían imprimir y enmarcar tu comentario. Felicidades.



gracias, es como lo veo, sinceramente...

y se me olvidó poner en que fase creo que estamos aun, en lo que a bitcoin se refiere...







no quiero ni pensar cuantos pelos le deben de quedar en la cabeza al vecino de en frente cuando estos frikis le tocaron a la puerta seguramente ofreciendoles si queria ser socio...

solo los que a dia de hoy han apostado por bitcoin seran los que merezcan tener la vida resuelta en el futuro. Es el justo precio por ser visionarios de una realidad futura.


----------



## sociedadponzi (12 Jun 2016)

Polepole dijo:


> Si tuvieramos una economoa planificada a nivel mundial creceriamos lenta y constantemente sin comprometer los recursos.



jajjaaja, 3 distorsiones cognitivas en la misma frase, quien da mas.


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Jun 2016)

Saldrán otras monedas criptográficas mas respaldadas por el sistema y bitcoin perderá peso.

Hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que un bitcoin te puede hacer rico.


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Jun 2016)

como se compran bitcoins? (ya tengo y se utilizar el monedero, pero ni idea de como se obtienen)


----------



## Pirro (12 Jun 2016)

Bitcoin es mi plan de pensiones. Simplemente.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

ElMayoL dijo:


> como se compran bitcoins? (ya tengo y se utilizar el monedero, pero ni idea de como se obtienen)



En un exchange, con tarjeta de crédito, en localbitcoins.com, de cara a cara con alguien que te quiera vender, etc. Hay múltiples posibilidades, investiga un poco.

En localbitcoins puedes comprarlos en unos minutos.


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> En un exchange, con tarjeta de crédito, en localbitcoins.com, de cara a cara con alguien que te quiera vender, etc. Hay múltiples posibilidades, investiga un poco.
> 
> En localbitcoins puedes comprarlos en unos minutos.



gracias por la información.


----------



## Jeenyus (12 Jun 2016)

Polepole dijo:


> Hay ciclos economicos porque al sistema le interesa. Si tuvieramos una economoa planificada a nivel mundial creceriamos lenta y constantemente sin comprometer los recursos.
> 
> Con los ciclos economicos se hunde en la miseria a milllones de personas y se puede comenzar el siguiente ciclo en mejores condiciones. Solo la irrupcion de la URSS en el siglo XX hizo que el capitalismo renunciara a los ciclos sanos de crecimiento y crash violento. Estaban amenazados por la revolucion mundial.
> 
> El bitcoin es otra puta moerda del NWO para joder a la gente. El internet es de lls yankis y por extension todas sus mierdas de empresas. Por eso en Cbina por ejemplo google esta vetado y tienen uno propio. Son todo caballos de troya para joder a teeceros paises. El Bitcoin es de los peores.



A ver si queda claro de una santa vez. Por cierto, otra vez estamos en euphoria...


----------



## Josar (12 Jun 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Vale si, pero para cuando va haber una moneda física o algo de eso, ¿no querrás que compre una barra de pan a través del ordenador?



No, la barra la compraras en la tienda o en el mercadona con el movil, independientemente de si las pagas con euros o con bitcoins


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

En este foro, como a la borregada, aunque les ofrezcas duros a 4 pesetas no los quieren. La intención del hilo es tan loable...como inútil...


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> En este foro, como a la borregada, aunque les ofrezcas duros a 4 pesetas no los quieren. La intención del hilo es tan loable...como inútil...



Por eso les he dicho lo que *no* tienen que hacer, no lo que tienen que hacer. Los animo a que sigan igual. Así dentro de unos años podrán acusarnos de ser el 1% que maneja el 50% de la economía del Bitcoin, sentirse antisistema y exigir que nos expropien y se reparta la riqueza que ellos rechazaron adquirir barata en su momento.


----------



## sirpask (12 Jun 2016)

A los que quiern entrar en BTC yo les recomendaria:
1- informaros bien en que consiste
2- Usar dinero que no necesiteis.
3-Esperar que pase la tormenta del Brexit, Elecciones en españa, subida de tipos USA, Halving.

Pero que cada uno haga lo que le salga de los coj...


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Se pueden comprar porciones o tiene que ser uno del tirón?
> 
> Mejor esperar que pase la fiebre?



Claro que se pueden comprar porciones, yo acabo de comprar 6.58339172 BTC. Tú mismo si decides esperar o comprar más tarde si baja. Mira el histórico del precio:

bitcoinity.org/markets


----------



## Mente fria (12 Jun 2016)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Saldrán otras monedas criptográficas mas respaldadas por el sistema y bitcoin perderá peso.
> 
> Hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que un bitcoin te puede hacer rico.



mire usted, sin animo de ofender, creo que no esta entendiendo nada de nada. Si por algo va a triunfar bitcoin es por apartarse de un sistema moribumdo y ponerse en paralelo a ofrecer, descentralizacion, seguridad, rapidez, comisiones irrisorias, ahorro, anonimato, inversion, y futuro en general. Otra cosa es que los gobiernos se afanen en desvirtuar su uso y potencial o en fomentar alternativas disfrazadas de bitcoin pero con la misma manipulacion integrada en el fiduciario. Pero esto no hará sino potenciar aun mas a aquella que ha nacido para salirse del redil.

Eso no quiere decir que no existan altcoin con un potencial descomunal, que estan amparadas por un proyecto loable y que vayan a tener exito por estar orientadas a otros fines. Pero que bitcoin es la base de la pizza... eso es indiscutible... y ya sabemos que el secreto esta en la masa...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

Independientemente de que lo veáis como una inversión o no, la realidad es que esta tecnología existe y que los más visionarios ya están desarrollando sus habilidades orientadas a ella. Si Bitcoin triunfa o no lo hace, es irrelevante. Lo importante es que la tecnología de las criptomonedas existe y no se va a poder desinventar, así que más nos vale empezar a ir habituándonos a ella, a su vocabulario propio, a sus cualidades y comenzar a trastear con ella.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar de manera breve cómo está la situación actual de cara a solventar el límite de transacciones por segundo?
> 
> Scalability - Bitcoin Wiki
> Scalability FAQ - Bitcoin Wiki
> ...



Bitcoin es al dinero lo que Internet ha sido a las comunicaciones. En los años 90 era impensable ver una peli por streaming a 1080p mientras jugabas a un juego online y descargabas por Bittorrent a 10 megabytes por segundo con un FTTH. Ahora, apenas 15 años después, el ancho de banda disponible en una conexión normal y en los cables transoceánicos y en los peerings es descomunal, en pocos años ha aumentado increiblemente y no deja de hacerlo. Igual ha pasado con la tecnología que nos rodea. Mira por ejemplo el salto que han dado los móviles.

La necesidad lleva a la mejora de la tecnología. Ahora mismo, con el volumen que hay, no hay problemas, estamos lejos de que los haya. Pero no te preocupes, Bitcoin no está estancado, evoluciona y evolucionará para superar todos los obstáculos. La riqueza de todos depende de ello, lo cual es un gran aliciente.

En 1997 yo usaba un PC con un AMD K6 a 200MHz, 64MB de RAM a 66MHz, 2,5Gb de HDD y una conexión de modem de 56K.

Ahora uso un AMD FX-8150 a 3,6GHz con 8 núcleos, 32GB de RAM a 1866MHz, 8TB de HDD y una conexión FTTH de 200Mbps.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

¿Explicar brevemente la situación sobre la escalabilidad?

Muy bien, seré breve: no existe tal problema de escalabilidad


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Alguna página o hilo que explique en cristiano, la compra de BTC, y los pasos que hay que dar, seguridad, etc.



LocalBitcoins Como Funciona Compra y Venta de Bitcoins
*Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IX) - Ahora con más burbujas ™ - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Judgement day (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> LocalBitcoins.com: Fastest and easiest way to buy and sell bitcoins



En primer lugar decir que no tengo NPI de bitcoin y no me parece que tenga mucho futuro algo que el 99% de la población no es capaz de entender bien, pero bueno...vamos a suponer por un momento que tengáis razón los bitcoñeros y por qué no comprar uno o medio, tampoco me voy a arruinar...

He entrado ahí y todos los vendedores, aparte de pedir mil y un requisitos (fotos de DNI o pasaporte, declaraciones escritas, etc,) piden una antigúedad mínima de la cuenta y varias tranacciones previas. Esto es como el que busca su primer trabajo y le piden siempre experiencia previa. También me llama la atención la disparidad de precios que se ofertan con diferencias de más de 200 € para un bitcoin, ¿aquí cada uno pone el precio que le sale de las gónadas o cómo va esto?


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

Judgement day dijo:


> En primer lugar decir que no tengo NPI de bitcoin y no me parece que tenga mucho futuro algo que el 99% de la población no es capaz de entender bien, pero bueno...vamos a suponer por un momento que tengáis razón los bitcoñeros y por qué no comprar uno o medio, tampoco me voy a arruinar...
> 
> He entrado ahí y todos los vendedores, aparte de pedir mil y un requisitos (fotos de DNI o pasaporte, declaraciones escritas, etc,) piden una antigúedad mínima de la cuenta y varias tranacciones previas. Esto es como el que busca su primer trabajo y le piden siempre experiencia previa. También me llama la atención la disparidad de precios que se ofertan con diferencias de más de 200 € para un bitcoin, ¿aquí cada uno pone el precio que le sale de las gónadas o cómo va esto?



Muchos venden pidiendo "credenciales" para evitar que los compradores usen tarjetas de crédito robadas. Puedes, de todas formas, hacerte una cuenta en un exchange y comprar con tarjeta de crédito los bitcoins y luego transferirlos a tu monedero.

Por ejemplo Bitstamp admite compra con tarjeta de crédito y otros muchos sitios. En Bitstamp te registras en un par de minutos, luego sólo es cuestión de comprar con la tarjeta y transferir los Bitcoins a tu monedero en un plis.


----------



## kdkilo (12 Jun 2016)

yo meti 2000€ hace 6 meses y ahi está mi wallet, no se si he hecho el gilipollas o soy el mas listo, pero 2000€ no van a ningun lado y si funciona al menos no me pegare de cabezazos el resto de mis dias.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Y esta página que tal?
> 
> Bitcoin, Comprar Bitcoins y Tarjeta monedero en Bitnovo



No lo he usado nunca, no sé las comisiones que tendrán. Las comisiones más bajas serán siempre en un exchange. Bitnovo parece tener una comisión del 5% así a ojo... Si no te importa y te parece más fácil, cómpralo ahí.


----------



## Judgement day (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Muchos venden pidiendo "credenciales" para evitar que los compradores usen tarjetas de crédito robadas. Puedes, de todas formas, _hacerte una cuenta en un exchange_ y comprar con tarjeta de crédito los bitcoins y luego transferirlos a tu monedero.
> 
> Por ejemplo Bitstamp admite compra con tarjeta de crédito y otros muchos sitios. En Bitstamp te registras en un par de minutos, luego sólo es cuestión de comprar con la tarjeta y transferir los Bitcoins a tu monedero en un plis.



¿Qué es un exchange y cómo me abro una cuenta? Gracias.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

Judgement day dijo:


> ¿Qué es un exchange y cómo me abro una cuenta? Gracias.



Es como una "bolsa", la gente compra y vende Bitcoins por dólares, euros o yuanes, tradea con ellos, son los que crean la cotización porque el precio se toma del valor que la gente paga por ellos allí.

Hay muchos. Puedes ver la cotización de muchos de ellos aquí:

bitcoinity.org/markets

Yo uso principalmente Bitstamp. Crear una cuenta es sencillo y comprar con tarjeta allí también.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Vale, me está empezando a interesar, aun que fui gilipollas cuando los tuve a 200€.
> 
> Tengo unas dudas, en el caso de que llegara a comprar, según pone Localbitcoins hace la función de wallet. ¿Lo utilizáis, o tenéis otro wallet aparte, para mayor seguridad?
> 
> Y otra cosa, ahí dice que se recomienda "Cooinbase" para comprar BTC, por aceptar transferencia bancaria o con tarjeta de manera más barata.



Es mejor tener los bitcoins a buen recaudo en tu ordenador, mejor en un pendrive. Si los tienes en un monedero en la web de localbitcoins o en cualquier otra, siempre cabe la posibilidad de que hackeen ese sitio y roben la pasta. Los puedes dejar en un primer momento en localbitcoins o en un exchange tras comprarlos, pero sé prudente y transfiérelos lo antes posible a tu ordenador. A un ordenador que sea seguro y guarda el monedero en varios pendrives fuera del ordenador.

Con respecto a lo de Coinbase, yo ahí no he comprado nunca, no te puedo aconsejar. Yo uso Bitstamp y ahí no he tenido problemas y se compra fácil y rápido con tarjeta. Hacerte una cuenta es un par de minutos y comprar con tarjeta es instantáneo.


----------



## kdkilo (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Es mejor tener los bitcoins a buen recaudo en tu ordenador, mejor en un pendrive. Si los tienes en un monedero en la web de localbitcoins o en cualquier otra, siempre cabe la posibilidad de que hackeen ese sitio y roben la pasta. Los puedes dejar en un primer momento en localbitcoins o en un exchange tras comprarlos, pero sé prudente y transfiérelos lo antes posible a tu ordenador. A un ordenador que sea seguro y guarda el monedero en varios pendrives fuera del ordenador.
> 
> Con respecto a lo de Coinbase, yo ahí no he comprado nunca, no te puedo aconsejar. Yo uso Bitstamp y ahí no he tenido problemas y se compra fácil y rápido con tarjeta. Hacerte una cuenta es un par de minutos y comprar con tarjeta es instantáneo.



yo lo tengo en dos pcs y dos discos externos


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

kdkilo dijo:


> yo lo tengo en dos pcs y dos discos externos



Yo los tengo fuera de los PCs, en tarjetas de memoria y en CD-ROMs. Cuando opero con ellos lo hago sólo desde Linux. Por si acaso.


----------



## temis2011 (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo los tengo fuera de los PCs, en tarjetas de memoria y en CD-ROMs. Cuando opero con ellos lo hago sólo desde Linux. Por si acaso.



Vamos, que te toca sufrir mucho por su seguridad.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

temis2011 dijo:


> Vamos, que te toca sufrir mucho por su seguridad.



Realmente no me cuesta nada, porque yo sólo uso Linux en mi PC. Pero los monederos los mantengo fuera del ordenador cuando no estoy operando con Bitcoin por si acaso, para mayor seguridad.


----------



## Crack__19 (12 Jun 2016)

Pregunta a los entendidos de Bitcoin (sé poquito del tema).

¿Que mecanismos existen para que el precio actual del Bitcoin no esté burbujeado y se pegue una hostia sideral como se ha pegado la bolsa o los bienes inmobiliarios?


----------



## Jeenyus (12 Jun 2016)

temis2011 dijo:


> Vamos, que te toca sufrir mucho por su seguridad.



Ya te digo, no se hasta que punto es interesante algo que no te da tranquilidad, si no que te la resta...una inversión en dinero, y no en tranquilidad y seguridad no tiene muchos visos...


----------



## temis2011 (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Realmente no me cuesta nada, porque yo sólo uso Linux en mi PC. Pero los monederos los mantengo fuera del ordenador cuando no estoy operando con Bitcoin por si acaso, para mayor seguridad.



Pues me alegro, ojalá os hagáis milmillonarios.


----------



## Mente fria (12 Jun 2016)

me rio yo de la escalabilidad cuando la computacion cuantica se apodere de nuestras vidas... y para ver eso no creo que me de tiempo ni a que me salgan canas


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

temis2011 dijo:


> Vamos, que te toca sufrir mucho por su seguridad.



Menos, mucho menos, que por la seguridad de tu oro físico.


----------



## kdkilo (12 Jun 2016)

temis2011 dijo:


> Pues me alegro, ojalá os hagáis milmillonarios.



en realidad lo hace para que no le roben el monedero con un troyano , si te copian el monedero es como robarte la cartera


----------



## temis2011 (12 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Menos, mucho menos, que por la seguridad de tu oro físico.



No sufro por mi oro físico, las cosas tienen que valer para algo y cada uno les da el valor que cree que debe darles.

Pero insisto, que me alegro en el alma de que se revalorice.


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Ya te digo, no se hasta que punto es interesante algo que no te da tranquilidad, si no que te la resta...una inversión en dinero, y no en tranquilidad y seguridad no tiene muchos visos...



La principal razón para invertir en bitcoins es tener la tranquilidad de que un corralito bancario no te afecta. Note confundas. Invertimos en tranquilidad.


----------



## Sistémico (12 Jun 2016)

Me quedo con mis tulipanes. Recordad chicos, después de minar vete a saber que, formatead el disco duro para que el minado sea del todo indetectable por parte de las autoridades confiscatorias.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

Crack__19 dijo:


> Pregunta a los entendidos de Bitcoin (sé poquito del tema).
> 
> ¿Que mecanismos existen para que el precio actual del Bitcoin no esté burbujeado y se pegue una hostia sideral como se ha pegado la bolsa o los bienes inmobiliarios?



Bitcoin sube y baja, eso es evidente, pero cada vez que sube, sube más que antes y cuando luego baja, el precio al que desciende es mayor que la última vez que bajó. Para eso viene bien mirar el histórico.

Ha habido, básicamente, 3 grandes subidas y bajadas de Bitcoin. Pasaré de comentar la primera, me centraré en las dos últimas:

La segunda: En primavera del 2013. Pasó de valer 10 USD a valer 266 USD, cayendo luego hasta un suelo de 50 y pico USD en poco tiempo y luego estabilizándose una larga temporada en un suelo de entre 70 y pico y 100 y pocos USD.

La tercera: En otoño del 2013. Pasó de valer 100 y pocos USD a valer 1240 USD, cayendo luego a 800, luego subiendo, luego cayendo de nuevo, etc, a 600, luego a 500, llegó a tocar un suelo de 170 y pico, pero luego se ha estabilizado en más de 200 USD un largo periodo de tiempo antes de empezar de nuevo a subir lentamente pero de forma segura.

Ahora, posiblemente, estamos ante de la cuarta subida y, si la cotización cumple los principios de similitud con las subidas anteriores, lo cual parece que está ocurriendo, como ya se pronosticó a principios del año pasado, la cuarta gran subida debería ser este verano, alcanzándose un techo de entre 4000 y pico y 6000 y pico, para caer luego, posiblemente, a un suelo de entre 1000 y pico y 2000 y pico.

Todo es especulación, pero parece que las previsiones se van cumpliendo. Además, Es seguro que va a subir el precio porque dentro de un mes o menos la producción de la minería de Bitcoin se dividirá por 2. Ahora mismo se están creando 25 Bitcoins por cada bloque minado, según el algoritmo de Bitcoin, cada cierto tiempo, al cantidad producida se divide por la mitad. Eso quiere decir que dentro de unos días pasarán a crearse sólo 12,5 Bitcoins por bloque minado, lo cual hará que haya menos Bitcoins disponibles para ser vendidos en los mercados y, aparte, aquellos mineros que los venden, para seguir ganando la mista cantidad de dinero, tendrán que, como mínimo, pedir el doble de lo que pedían hasta ahora por sus Bitcoins.

Osea que, juzgar por vosotros mismos.


----------



## Jeenyus (12 Jun 2016)

Crack__19 dijo:


> Pregunta a los entendidos de Bitcoin (sé poquito del tema).
> 
> ¿Que mecanismos existen para que el precio actual del Bitcoin no esté burbujeado y se pegue una hostia sideral como se ha pegado la bolsa o los bienes inmobiliarios?



Ya se pegó una ostia increible hace un par de años, especulación pura y dura. Y otra cosa te voy a decir, cuando un negocio es muy bueno y me lo quiero quedar yo, recomendaría que no entrases para quedarme yo las ganancias y tener el mercado disponible para mi. 
Si recomiendo entrar es porque yo mismo voy con dudas y necesito apoyos para apuntalar las subidas. Si lo tengo tan claro no necesito recomendar la entrada.
Y te enlazo a este artículo con una frase de John D. Rockefeller para que veas en que escenario posible te encuentras. Lo normal es que me linchen los propios contertulios de este hilo. Esto deberia hacerte reflexionar mas todavia.
Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller) | Frases famosas | Frases famosas


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

temis2011 dijo:


> No sufro por mi oro físico, las cosas tienen que valer para algo y cada uno les da el valor que cree que debe darles.
> 
> Pero insisto, que me alegro en el alma de que se revalorice.



"sufrir" no es la palabra. Lo que quiero decir es que cuesta mucho menos guardar a buen recaudo tus bitcoins que tu oro físico. 

Claro que te alegras que se revalorice.No podía ser de otra manera.Y yo que se revalorice el oro también. 

Te invitaremos a nuestras fiestas bitcoñeras en yate :X


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

kdkilo dijo:


> en realidad lo hace para que no le roben el monedero con un troyano , si te copian el monedero es como robarte la cartera



De todas formas el monedero lo puedes proteger con contraseña, de forma que está encriptado y para usarlo hace falta volver a introducir la contraseña. Aunque te lo copiaran, no podrían usar los Bitcoins.


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Ya se pegó una ostia increible hace un par de años, especulación pura y dura. Y otra cosa te voy a decir, cuando un negocio es muy bueno y *me lo quiero quedar yo, recomendaría que no entrases para quedarme yo las ganancias y tener el mercado disponible para mi. *



Con eso lo has dicho todo. 

Aunque en tu cabeza no quepa, hay gente que recomienda negocios aunque ello les pueda perjudicar. Porque no se puede acaparar todo el negocio y el que se popularice beneficia a todos. Los cortos de vista como tú no vuelan muy alto...buena suerte.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Eso no responde a mi pregunta. Si acaso agrega más interrogantes porque para llegar a esa situación actual que describes se han tenido que reemplazar unas tecnologías por otras distintas. Una conexión de modem de 56K no usa la misma tecnología que una conexión FTTH de 200Mbps. ¿Quién me dice que Bitcoin no es equiparable al modem de hace 20 años?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usa la imaginación un poco. De todas formas, como decía Satoshi Nakamoto, _"si no me crees o no lo pillas, lo siento, pero no tengo tiempo para intentar convencerte"_.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2016)

Othon dijo:


> Y esta página que tal?
> 
> Bitcoin, Comprar Bitcoins y Tarjeta monedero en Bitnovo



Ahí he comprado yo dos veces. También tienes BTCDirect, de Holanda. 
No admiten tarjeta de crédito hasta que te conozcan más, pero aceptan transferencias SEPA. En tres días tienes tus BTC. 

No compres la tarjeta monedero de Bitnovo. Es una vulgar Spark. 

La potencia real está en la MasterCard "Noname" de CoinsBank, que sí es con saldo y transacciones en BTCs. 

La operativa es:
- Cuenta en CoinsBank y la "black-noname" MasterCard (es cara, aviso). 
- Compras tus bitcoins en cualquier otro sitio (Bitnovo, localbitcoins, BitStamp), directos a una cold wallet o a una ledger ( Purse ). Nunca hay que tener los btcs en la nube, expuestos, recordad MTGox.
- Llenas la black en 10 minutos con los btcs justos, desde tu cold wallet, antes de comprar lo que sea. En tu cuenta de CoinsBank, pones disponibles los btcs recien ingresados para su uso con la tarjeta. 
- Compras, en cualquier tienda que acepte MasterCard (ojo, no en gasolineras, ni en sitios donde no acepten prepago sin identificación). El cargo es en €, lógicamente, pero solo te resta los btcs justos para cubrir el pago y la comisión de cambio. La Spark de Bitnovo no funciona así, sino que has de cambiar todo antes de comprar y es leeeeentaaaa. 

Esta es la manera de tener ahorro a largo plazo con rapidez de convertibilidad a pagos con tarjeta (10 minutos), sin comisión en la transferencia BTC-BTC (solo el fee de los mineros, lógicamente) y con un cambio aceptable, dentro del mercado (similar a Bitnovo y BTCDirect, al menos). 

La pega es el coste de emisión y el mantenimiento, pero como reserva para convertibilidad rápida, sobre todo para foreros viajeros, es "priceless".


----------



## Action directe (12 Jun 2016)

Mente fria dijo:


> a ver...
> 
> seamos sensatos, *blockchain* en si mismo es un protocolo *libre* ciertamente complejo para la mayoria de la sociedad. Solo aquellos que se han molestado un pelin en ver su funcionamiento y sus implicaciones futuras han sido atraidos por este fenomeno criptografico de grandisimo potencial.
> 
> ...



Así está mejor


----------



## Mente fria (12 Jun 2016)

todo aquel que quiera interesarse por bitcoin, le recomiendo leer, leer tranquilamente sobre todo lo que rodea el mundo cripto, yo he tenido momentos que me ha aparecido apasionante y momentos en los que he pensado que menos, pero al final descubres que esos momentos son pura percepcion subjetiva y que la moneda sigue su curso. Es divertido tradear cuando ves que sale bien, y frustrante cuando sale mal.

Por eso como han dicho por ahi:
-No compres ni un euro mas de lo que realmente puedas y estes dispuesto a perder. y si tradeas, asume que estas jugando a la ruleta...
-Si compras como inversion, asegurate de estar pendiente de las evoluciones que acontecen en el protocolo, wallets y demas... ademas de encryptar tus bitcoin y escribir la contraseña en un papelito lejos de la red, y de hacer una copia de respaldo de la wallet que como bien han dicho ponla fuera de la red por mayor seguridad.

Aplicar medidas de seguridad en bitcoin creeme que son muchisimo mas simples que las que un banco aplica para intentar garantizar el uso de su banca online.

Y si tus bitcoin los mueves a un exchange, asegurate de que exchange quieres usar y que medidas de seguridad te ofrece, sin doble factor de seguridad y verificacion via email de retiro, no pongo yo en un exchange ni un shatosi

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 10:41 ----------




Action directe dijo:


> Así está mejor



si, es cierto, el protocolo sin duda es la blockchain, y por descontado libre, pero esta claro que mi abuela no lo va a entender... por eso hablo de la complejidad relativa... porque la sociedad es un abanico de lo mas escalable cognitivamente. el futuro exito de bitcoin viene por ser asimilado por las nuevas generaciones, que lo veran como algo ya difundido por la red y no solo no tendran ningun problema en entenderlo, sino que no van a poder concebir que las cosas se puedan hacer de otro modo, teniendo el sistema que las hace de manera mas objetiva.


----------



## Jeenyus (12 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Con eso lo has dicho todo.
> 
> Aunque en tu cabeza no quepa, hay gente que recomienda negocios aunque ello les pueda perjudicar. Porque no se puede acaparar todo el negocio y el que se popularice beneficia a todos. Los cortos de vista como tú no vuelan muy alto...buena suerte.



Gracias!!!!


----------



## Josar (12 Jun 2016)

Crack__19 dijo:


> Pregunta a los entendidos de Bitcoin (sé poquito del tema).
> 
> ¿Que mecanismos existen para que el precio actual del Bitcoin no esté burbujeado y se pegue una hostia sideral como se ha pegado la bolsa o los bienes inmobiliarios?



La diferencia básica ente bitcoin y la bolsa, vivienda, o moneda fiat es que no se pueden cambiar las reglas a mitad de partido

Como todo, dependerá de la aceptación de la gente, pero en bitcoin ya sabes las reglas y no se pueden manipular a mitad de partido, va haber sólo 21 millones y se saben las fechas de los halving

Con la bolsa, Santander hoy te promete una cosa y mañana botín hace una ampliación de capital, porque le beneficia sólo a ella y te putea a ti. Pero la gente sigue jugando, confiando que después de que botín y sus amigos se hagan ricos te caigan a ti una migajas

Con la vivienda, pueden recalificar el suelo cuando quieran, subir o bajar ibis, crear bancos malos, construir o demoler viviendas, con lo cual, no sabes que reglas van a cambiar a su antojo en x años

Y con el euro o el dólar, que te voy a contar, lo mismo mañana imprimen unos billocintos más como el que no quiere la cosa, que les da por subir o bajar tipos, van cambiando las reglas del partido por semana a su antojo, lo que significa que ellos ganan y tu pierdes

Imagínate intentar ganar al monopoli, donde el dueño una vez empieza la partida, a cada tirada puede ir cambiando las reglas para que le beneficien a el y tu pierdas dinero.

Esta claro como termina la partida no?

Pues esa es la diferencia con bitcoin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Vaya, pues entonces no sé por qué tanto debate:
> 
> Satoshi Nakamoto: "Bitcoin can scale larger than the Visa Network"
> 
> 17 páginas en Bitcointalk, teniendo en cuenta que es un problema que "no existe". Como mínimo, creo que es razonable afirmar que la escalabilidad de Bitcoin no está completamente clara, siendo optimistas.



El problema no existe, de la misma forma que tampoco existe el problema de la escalabilidad en internet aunque se lleve hablando de él desde su nacimiento. ¿Por qué digo que no existe? Porque lo que tú llamas "internet" es algo abstracto y capaz de evolucionar, exactamente igual que Bitcoin. El "internet" por el que escribes ahora no es el mismo internet que el que utilizabas hace cinco años y este, a su vez, es un internet distinto del que empezaste a descubrir hace diez o quince años.

A Bitcoin le pasa exactamente igual porque el Bitcoin actual es distinto del de hace tres años y casi irreconocible con respecto al de hace seis años. Ahora tenemos multifirmas, billeteras deterministas, billeteras cifradas, etc.

Pero al final el "ente abstracto Bitcoin" es lo que siempre ha sido, una forma descentralizada y segura de poder decidir cada diez minutos cuáles de todas las 2000 (como promedio) transacciones de la red son más valiosas e incorporarlas a la cadena de bloques asegurándolas mediante una prueba de trabajo.

Por eso el dilema de la escalabilidad es un dilema absurdo: siempre habrá 2000 transacciones más valiosas que las demás y esas serán las que se incluyan en la cadena. Eso es lo único que promete Bitcoin y por eso es absurdo hablar de "problema de escalabilidad".

Y si en algún momento los usuarios de Bitcoin decidimos que sean más o menos transacciones las que se incluyan en la cadena de bloques, pues es algo que decidiremos unánimemente y sin permitir ingerencias externas.

Hay por ahí un video de Andreas Antonopoulos que habla sobre el hipotético problema de escalabilidad de Bitcoin que es de lo más sensato que he escuchado en mucho tiempo. Todo el mundo deberíais ver sus videos. Es el apostol de Bitcoin por antonomasia.


----------



## barborico (12 Jun 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Vale si, pero para cuando va haber una moneda física o algo de eso, ¿no querrás que compre una barra de pan a través del ordenador?



Dado el momento alguien surgiría y emitiría billetes denominados en btc.


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2016)

barborico dijo:


> Dado el momento alguien surgiría y emitiría billetes denominados en btc.



No se puede. No puede haber billetes con bitcoins. La forma de pagar con bitcoins es teniendo la clave privada, y hay que aportar una dirección de cambio. Las dos cosas a la vez es un poco complicado. 

Tendrías que emitir una especie de papel con ventanita, con un código QR, de manera que el tendero desvela la ventanita, usa esa clave y la dirección de cambio estaría en OTRA cartera, que debe ser propiedad del que posee el billete y paga. 

Demasiado lío. Habiendo FIAT, es mejor usar FIAT.


----------



## Jeenyus (12 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> La diferencia básica ente bitcoin y la bolsa, vivienda, o moneda fiat es que no se pueden cambiar las reglas a mitad de partido
> 
> Como todo, dependerá de la aceptación de la gente, pero en bitcoin ya sabes las reglas y no se pueden manipular a mitad de partido, va haber sólo 21 millones y se saben las fechas de los halving
> 
> ...



me puedes explicar por que todo lo demas puede cambiar las reglas y el bitcoin solo van a existir 21 millones de algo que no es tangible??y si al creador le da por implementar otros 20 millones??


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

indenaiks dijo:


> No se puede. No puede haber billetes con bitcoins. La forma de pagar con bitcoins es teniendo la clave privada, y hay que aportar una dirección de cambio. Las dos cosas a la vez es un poco complicado.
> 
> Tendrías que emitir una especie de papel con ventanita, con un código QR, de manera que el tendero desvela la ventanita, usa esa clave y la dirección de cambio estaría en OTRA cartera, que debe ser propiedad del que posee el billete y paga.
> 
> Demasiado lío. Habiendo FIAT, es mejor usar FIAT.



¿Cómo que no? ¿Qué ha sido el papel moneda históricamente sino un pagaré por una cantidad de oro o plata?

Cualquier entidad que atesore BTC y que tenga suficiente credibilidad podría emitir pagarés en papel por una cantidad dada de BTC. Los billetes occidentales (no los chinos originales anteriores) al principio eran notas de pagarés de bancos privados.


----------



## barborico (12 Jun 2016)

temis2011 dijo:


> Vamos, que te toca sufrir mucho por su seguridad.



Hombre, si tienes en tu ordenador software que se saca publicidad que "no sabes de donde ha salido" pues no uses ese, por ejemplo.

Yo siempre he tenido mis btc en un windows "pirata" (es un decir, la licencia dice que es original : y nunca he tenido ningun problema.

También he tenido la clave privada sin encriptar subida a dropbox y no me han robado ni un satoshi.

Es cuestión de sentido comun, BlueArrow en mi opinión se acerca más a la paranoia en cuestiones de seguridad informática.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 13:58 ----------




temis2011 dijo:


> Pues me alegro, ojalá os hagáis milmillonarios.



Gracias, además sin especular con bienes de primera necesidad como vivienda o alimentos.

Somos especuladores sanos ::


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

barborico dijo:


> Hombre, si tienes en tu ordenador software que se saca publicidad que "no sabes de donde ha salido" pues no uses ese, por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo siempre he tenido mis btc en un windows "pirata" (es un decir, la licencia dice que es original : y nunca he tenido ningun problema.
> 
> ...



Eres un temerario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> me puedes explicar por que todo lo demas puede cambiar las reglas y el bitcoin solo van a existir 21 millones de algo que no es tangible??y si al creador le da por implementar otros 20 millones??



Hostias, nunca había reparado en el tema de los 21 millones. A ver, ¿algún bitcoinero en la sala que me explique a mi también qué pasa si al CEO de Bitcoin se le ocurre imprimir muchos más bitcoins de los que me prometieron?

Se me ha quedado el miedo en el cuerpo. Ojalá existiese alguna modo matemático de prevenir que alguien se tome semejante libertad  

La verdad es que sois la hostia. En lugar de preguntar con verdadero interés y modestia, reconociendo que apenas tenéis concimientos, os lanzás al ruedo.sin capote ni ná. ¿Pa qué?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

barborico dijo:


> También he tenido la clave privada sin encriptar subida a dropbox y no me han robado ni un satoshi.



Vaya pelotas


----------



## Cui Bono (12 Jun 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> me puedes explicar por que todo lo demas puede cambiar las reglas y el bitcoin solo van a existir 21 millones de algo que no es tangible??y si al creador le da por implementar otros 20 millones??



Cada Bitcoin es un objeto matemático único que tiene una especie de Registro de la Propiedad. Ese Registro tiene un software que se admite por consenso entre los "mineros". El creador de los bitcoins son ellos, hay muchos creadores y no tienen la más mínima intención de diluir la moneda con nuevas emisiones masivas.


----------



## MementoMori (12 Jun 2016)

Pirro dijo:


> Bitcoin es mi plan de pensiones. Simplemente.



Para el público general el interés decrece con cada día que pasa. A pesar de las subidas. De lo contrario este hilo sería redundante, pues las inversioens exitosas no necesitan anunciarse.

Esto significa que ya han comprado bitcoins todos los susceptibles de comprarlo. 

Cuando quieras liquidar tu plan de pensiones no habrá compradores, es más, los demás bitcoineros también estarán en tu misma tesitura y buscando liquidez con lo cual ya puedes imaginar a como estará el cambio.


----------



## barborico (12 Jun 2016)

indenaiks dijo:


> No se puede. No puede haber billetes con bitcoins. La forma de pagar con bitcoins es teniendo la clave privada, y hay que aportar una dirección de cambio. Las dos cosas a la vez es un poco complicado.
> 
> Tendrías que emitir una especie de papel con ventanita, con un código QR, de manera que el tendero desvela la ventanita, usa esa clave y la dirección de cambio estaría en OTRA cartera, que debe ser propiedad del que posee el billete y paga.
> 
> Demasiado lío. Habiendo FIAT, es mejor usar FIAT.



Y dale. Que ya se que no serían bitcoins, que serían rectangulos de papel redimibles en btc.

Pero mejor que la mierda actual, que es redimible en la fe de que el gobierno no la cagará. Y cagarla es lo que están haciendo ::


----------



## L'omertá (12 Jun 2016)

No me convence, sigo teniendo en el paladar ese regusto raro a llamamiento por la desesperación. Como si la avalancha solo funcionase cuantos mas copos se lanzasen ladera abajo.

Pero ¡Que sabré yo?

Voy a sacarle brillo al Au.


----------



## Josar (12 Jun 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> me puedes explicar por que todo lo demas puede cambiar las reglas y el bitcoin solo van a existir 21 millones de algo que no es tangible??y si al creador le da por implementar otros 20 millones??



Porque las reglas de bitcoin, tiene que haber un consenso de la mayoría para que eso pudiera pasar, si la mayoría no quiere es imposible

Para todo los demás tu opinión y la de mayoría no importa, con lo cual sólo gana el dueño del juego.

Cuando Santander quiera ampliar capital lo hará aunque el 99% de los accionistas estén en contra. Y aunque la semana pasada hubiera prometido por televisión que no lo iba hacer. 

Para los pisos te digo lo mismo, quien está a favor del banco malo? El ibi, impuestos de sucesiones? Etc...mañana cambian las reglas aunque el 99% de los propietarios estén en contra

Y del fiat en euros, más de lo mismo, lo que diga el bce va a misa, aunque millones de europeos estén en contra, mañana subirán, bajaran tipos o imprimirán los billones que les de la gana y se los darán a quien les de la gana aunque este el 99% de la gente en contra

Intentas ganar en un juego, donde sólo él dueño cambia las reglas a su antojo y beneficio, es un win win para el y un game over para los demás


----------



## Plymouth (12 Jun 2016)

Manda cojones que un tio que lleva todo el hilo criticando el Bitcoin, en la pagina 8 suelta esta perla:




Jeenyus dijo:


> me puedes explicar por que todo lo demas puede cambiar las reglas y el bitcoin solo van a existir 21 millones de algo que no es tangible??y si al creador le da por implementar otros 20 millones??



Vivo retrato de casi todo el que critica Bitcoin: no tienen ni puta idea


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Para el público general el interés decrece con cada día que pasa. A pesar de las subidas. De lo contrario este hilo sería redundante, pues las inversioens exitosas no necesitan anunciarse.
> 
> Esto significa que ya han comprado bitcoins todos los susceptibles de comprarlo.
> 
> Cuando quieras liquidar tu plan de pensiones no habrá compradores, es más, los demás bitcoineros también estarán en tu misma tesitura y buscando liquidez con lo cual ya puedes imaginar a como estará el cambio.



claro, por eso en enero del 2013 valía 10 USD un bitcoin y hoy vale 652 USD. ::


----------



## djun (12 Jun 2016)

Para el tema de la seguridad, tal como comentaba *BlueArrow*, ¿qué monedero recomendáis? Supongo que uno de escritorio, pero ¿cual es mejor, hay alguno en español mas fácil de entender? ( Bitcoin Core, MultiBit HD, Electrum, mSIGNA, Bither, GreenAddress, Copay, BitGo ) 

Entonces cómo va esto, se descarga una aplicación en el PC ? ¿Luego lo ejecuto y me crea el monedero? ¿Puedo crear varios monederos con una misma aplicación?

Después el monedero lo copio en un pendrive y desinstalo la aplicación del PC?, o ¿no desinstalo la aplicación, sino que borro-elimino el monedero del PC?

Soy partidario de tener los bitcoins en algún monedero fuera del PC por si se estropea o para evitar troyanos.


----------



## McNulty (12 Jun 2016)

Inventando autoestima vol. 53.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> Para el tema de la seguridad, tal como comentaba *BlueArrow*, ¿qué monedero recomendáis? Supongo que uno de escritorio, pero ¿cual es mejor, hay alguno en español mas fácil de entender? ( Bitcoin Core, MultiBit HD, Electrum, mSIGNA, Bither, GreenAddress, Copay, BitGo )
> 
> Entonces cómo va esto, se descarga una aplicación en el PC ? ¿Luego lo ejecuto y me crea el monedero? ¿Puedo crear varios monederos con una misma aplicación?
> 
> ...



Yo uso Linux, pero es igual en todos los OS. Uso Bitcoin Core. Al arrancarlo por primera vez te creará un monedero. Compras los bitcoins y transfieres a él la pasta. Luego puedes hacer dos cosas: O bien copias el archivo del monedero (wallet.dat) a un pendrive, o le das a "Archivo->Hacer copia de seguridad de la cartera...", lo cual te abrirá una ventana de selección para que elijas dónde guardar la copia del monedero (lo metes en un pendrive o mejor en varios).

Luego cierras el Bitcoin Core y borras el wallet.dat y así el monedero ya no está en el ordenador. Cuando abras otra vez en programa, al no encontrar el monedero anterior, te generará otro diferente.

Hay gente que usa otros programas, yo uso el Bitcoin Core por que es el que me inspira más confianza, al estar en manos de los desarrolladores principales.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 13:24 ----------

Ahh, que no se te olvide proteger con contraseña el monedero, de esa forma, en el hipotético caso de que alguien consiga copiárselo, no podrá usar los bitcoins que contiene a menos que conozca la contraseña.


----------



## djun (12 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo uso Linux, pero es igual en todos los OS. Uso Bitcoin Core. Al arrancarlo por primera vez te creará un monedero. Compras los bitcoins y transfieres a él la pasta. Luego puedes hacer dos cosas: O bien copias el archivo del monedero (wallet.dat) a un pendrive, o le das a "Archivo->Hacer copia de seguridad de la cartera...", lo cual te abrirá una ventana de selección para que elijas dónde guardar la copia del monedero (lo metes en un pendrive o mejor en varios).
> 
> Luego cierras el Bitcoin Core y borras el wallet.dat y así el monedero ya no está en el ordenador. Cuando abras otra vez en programa, al no encontrar el monedero anterior, te generará otro diferente.
> 
> ...




Tenía entendido que se tarda mucho en descargar la aplicación, o en crear el monedero, _a veces un día entero_, puesto que necesita copiar o descargar toda la Blockchain.

Luego, supongo que el monedero no ocupará demasiado espacio en el pendrive ¿no?


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> Tenía entendido que se tarda mucho en descargar la aplicación, o en crear el monedero, _a veces un día entero_, puesto que necesita copiar o descargar toda la Blockchain.
> 
> Luego, supongo que el monedero no ocupará demasiado espacio en el pendrive ¿no?



El monedero ocupa muy poco espacio, 150KB o por ahí. Sincronizar completamente la cadena de bloques sí que tarda un tiempo, puede que días, depende de tu conexión y de la potencia de tu ordenador.

De todas formas hay torrents para descargar la cadena de bloques, que es más rápido. Cuando el cliente arranca desde cero no sólo tiene que descargar la cadena de bloques completamente sino que tiene que ir comprobando cada una de las transacciones y crear la base de datos. Eso consume mucha CPU y tarda bastante. Al descargar una cadena de bloques ya comprobada te estás descargando una base de datos ya construida, lo cual es más rápido y no consume nada de CPU.

Actualmente la cadena de bloques completa ocupa unos 83GB.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Segunda vez en este hilo que respondes algo sin responder nada y, no sólo eso, sino que tu respuesta plantea más preguntas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En 1997 mi disco duro era de 2,5GB, hoy es de 8TB. Más transacciones por segundo implica bloques de mayor tamaño lo que implica una cadena de bloques que ocupa más espacio y lo que conlleva menos gente dispuesta a descargarla completamente, lo que nos lleva a menos duplicidad de la cadena y más dependencia de clientes que usan cadenas en la nube lo cual debilita a Bitcoin.

Conforme la tecnología mejora y el espacio de almacenamiento aumenta, el tamaño de la cadena aumentará también, así como el tamaño de los bloques. No tienes porqué usar un tamaño que hoy en día no es necesario todavía, cuando sea necesario se usará por necesidad y además, la tecnología acompañará.

De todas formas, ya te digo, el hilo no es para convencerte de que compres. Tú ya tienes claro que Bitcoin tiene fallos, que adolece de problemas que para ti lo hacen un proyecto fallido, pues haz caso a mi mensaje inicial y no compres, mantende al margen, sigue siendo parte del 99%, allí estarás seguro, protegido por el rebaño.

No compres por favor, no queremos que formes parte de la nueva élite. Además, Bitcoin no te necesita a ti para triunfar de la misma forma que tampoco necesita tu aprobación ni tu comprensión de sus principios técnicos.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Bien, eso junto a la necesidad de aumento de la capacidad de procesamiento, ya se parece algo más a los problemas de escalabilidad que llevo oyendo desde hace bastante tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, lo siento, no era mi intención meterme contigo. Si es por curiosidad bienvenido sea, pero parecía más troleo y desalentar a otros que otra cosa.

Sí, hay una limitación en el número de transacciones, es cierto, pero hasta ahora no ha sido ningun problema y con los volúmenes de transacciones actuales y a medio plazo tampoco parece que vaya a serlo. De todas formas hay varias cosas en marcha ya para que cuando eso empiece a ser un problema por la masificación de Bitcoin todo vaya como la seda.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Eso es por lo que preguntaba.
> 
> Sería bueno que alguien entendido hiciera un resumen de cómo está el tema, de las soluciones que se están planteando, de cómo evitar la tendencia a la centralización y a la dependencia de grandes "unidades de procesamiento", de si Bitcoin se alejará cada vez más de su naturaleza distribuida, de si la tecnología de minado realmente mejorará de acuerdo a las necesidades o estamos ante algo parecido al final de la Ley de Moore y, sobre todo, de las posibles consecuencias que esto pudiera tener de cara a la cotización futura de Bitcoin. Ya sé que no sois adivinos, aunque está claro que hay una serie de problemas y que los mismos podrían terminar afectando a personas que, como se ha leído en este hilo, tienen en Bitcoin "su plan de pensiones" (supongo que será una exageración).



El Sr.Mojón podrá hablarte largo y tendido de esos temas. Pregúntale. O pásate por el Hilo Oficial de Bitcoin y allí podrás leer cienes y cienes de veces explicaciones detalladas sobre eso.


----------



## barborico (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Bien, eso junto a la necesidad de aumento de la capacidad de procesamiento, ya se parece algo más a los problemas de escalabilidad que llevo oyendo desde hace bastante tiempo, y que apuntan a una mayor centralización y mayor dependencia de grandes "unidades de procesamiento", lo cual va contra la naturaleza distirbuida con la que nació Bitcoin.



Entonces, ¿por qué no cuelgas los enlaces donde has leído eso y dejas de hacer ad hominems tratandonos de timadores?

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 16:54 ----------



cusbe11 dijo:


> de cómo está el tema,



Bien, gracias. Bitcoin sigue demostrando su resiliencia día a día.



cusbe11 dijo:


> de las soluciones que se están planteando,



Ahora mismo se está votando incorporar el BIP68/112/113:
bips/bip-0068.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub

bips/bip-0112.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub

bips/bip-0113.mediawiki at master · bitcoin/bips · GitHub



cusbe11 dijo:


> de cómo evitar la tendencia a la centralización



Esta es fácil: haciendo que un pc/conexion normales puedan moverlo. Esa es la razón por la cual no se aumenta el tamaño de bloques:



> Burbuja.info burbuja-inmobiliaria/709069-hilo-oficial-del-bitcoin-ix-ahora-mas-burbujas-122.html#post16054822





cusbe11 dijo:


> y a la dependencia de grandes "unidades de procesamiento",



Eso no será posible, la minería es un sistema competitivo, siempre habrá actores interesados en aportar mayor potencia de cálculo con menor consumo por watio.


cusbe11 dijo:


> de si Bitcoin se alejará cada vez más de su naturaleza distribuida,



Yo opino que si se aleja dejará de ser lo que es, así que no creo que suceda.




cusbe11 dijo:


> de si la tecnología de minado realmente mejorará de acuerdo a las necesidades o estamos ante algo parecido al final de la Ley de Moore



¿Te refieres al hecho de que la potencia de cálculo de btc no aumente e incluso disminuya? Ya ha sucedido y simplemente se ajustó la dificultad de minado y ya ta.



cusbe11 dijo:


> y, sobre todo, de las posibles consecuencias que esto pudiera tener de cara a la cotización futura de Bitcoin.



No tengo ni puta idea. Solo te digo lo que dije en otro hilo: la cotización de bitcoin es la parte humana, impredecible, caótica del protocolo. Las matemáticas que subyacen son elegantes, simples, lógicas y transparentes (bueno, y cualquier razonamiento matemático en general :



cusbe11 dijo:


> Ya sé que no sois adivinos, aunque está claro que hay una serie de problemas y que los mismos podrían terminar afectando a personas que, como se ha leído en este hilo, tienen en Bitcoin "su plan de pensiones" (supongo que será una exageración).



No creo que sea una exageración. Yo tengo topoto años y ya estoy mentalizado de que no voy a cobrarla...


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Jun 2016)

barborico dijo:


> No creo que sea una exageración. Yo tengo 24 años y ya estoy mentalizado de que no voy a cobrarla...



¿24 años na más y ya sabes tanto? Pero si eres un crío... (desde el respeto)


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

barborico dijo:


> Y dale. Que ya se que no serían bitcoins, que serían rectangulos de papel redimibles en btc.
> 
> Pero mejor que la mierda actual, que es redimible en la fe de que el gobierno no la cagará. Y cagarla es lo que están haciendo ::



Para emitir certificados no hace falta bitcoin. Podrian ser certificados de oro como en el siglo XIX

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 17:57 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo uso Linux, pero es igual en todos los OS. Uso Bitcoin Core. Al arrancarlo por primera vez te creará un monedero. Compras los bitcoins y transfieres a él la pasta. Luego puedes hacer dos cosas: O bien copias el archivo del monedero (wallet.dat) a un pendrive, o le das a "Archivo->Hacer copia de seguridad de la cartera...", lo cual te abrirá una ventana de selección para que elijas dónde guardar la copia del monedero (lo metes en un pendrive o mejor en varios).
> 
> Luego cierras el Bitcoin Core y borras el wallet.dat y así el monedero ya no está en el ordenador. Cuando abras otra vez en programa, al no encontrar el monedero anterior, te generará otro diferente.
> 
> ...



Jamas recomendeis bitcoin core a los novatos. Tiene el problema de tener que hacer backups regularmente. Mucha gente ha perdido btcs no sabiendo que el backup original puede no servir cuando se hacen muchas transacciones. Un wallet HD es indispensable. Ahora mismo creo que Electrum es lo mejor a pesar de que no se descargue la blockchain


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Jun 2016)

::necesito un cursillo casi ::

No se ni guardar el monedero en un disco duro ::

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 18:12 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Para emitir certificados no hace falta bitcoin. Podrian ser certificados de oro como en el siglo XIX
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...



yo estoy usando electrum y blockchain, pero no se complementan...
¿que diferencias hay?


----------



## MementoMori (12 Jun 2016)

ElMayoL dijo:


> ::necesito un cursillo casi ::
> 
> No se ni guardar el monedero en un disco duro ::



La humanidad en su cojunto ni entiende bitcoin ni sabría utilizarlo. Es más, su adopción generalizada haría imposible cualquier transacción.

A pesar de todo hay quien cree que es el futuro. Cada loco con su tema.


----------



## ElMayoL (12 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Para emitir certificados no hace falta bitcoin. Podrian ser certificados de oro como en el siglo XIX
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...



yo estoy usando electrum y blockchain, pero no se complementan...
¿que diferencias hay?

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 18:20 ----------




MementoMori dijo:


> La humanidad en su cojunto ni entiende bitcoin ni sabría utilizarlo. Es más, su adopción generalizada haría imposible cualquier transacción.
> 
> A pesar de todo hay quien cree que es el futuro. Cada loco con su tema.



hay tantas cosas q no se comprenden... ahí esta la diferencia entre un estupido q vive al día y endeudado o los q ahorran y saben algo de finanzas básicas.

hay q aprender, siempre hay q estar moviéndose para que no te devore el mundo.


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

ElMayoL dijo:


> yo estoy usando electrum y blockchain, pero no se complementan...
> ¿que diferencias hay?



Quieres decir el monedero de blockchain.info supongo.
Puedes importar las claves de uno a otro. blockchain.info es menos descentralizado pues las transacciones quedan registeadas en la web pero tiene app para el movil. Mejor electrum para lo gordo y blockchain.info para la calderilla.


----------



## MementoMori (12 Jun 2016)

ElMayoL dijo:


> hay tantas cosas q no se comprenden... ahí esta la diferencia entre un estupido q vive al día y endeudado o los q ahorran y saben algo de finanzas básicas.



Ya, pero es que la inversión en bitcoin se basa en la esperanza de que la masa de "estúpidos" acabará por adoptarlo. Esto lleva a cuestionarse quién es el más estúpdo de ambos grupos.


----------



## remonster (12 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Ya, pero es que la inversión en bitcoin se basa en la esperanza de que la masa de "estúpidos" acabará por adoptarlo. Esto lleva a cuestionarse quién es el más estúpdo de ambos grupos.



No. Basta de una masa de rebeldes. Y eso ya lo tenemos. Los gilipollas sobran. Es lo que dice el primer post.


----------



## Chapinazo (12 Jun 2016)

Hola:
Yo tengo algunas dudas para el creador del hilo o para cualquiera bien introducido en el bitcoin.

Conocí el bitcoin in 2012 (valía $10 por entonces) y pensé que era una muy buena idea. Me instalé el programa (como se llame) y en dos días no había acabado de bajarse la blockchain (la verdad es que la conexión que tenía era mala). Yo deduje de eso que a medida que la cadena creciera, exponencialmente (porque registra todas las transacciones históricas, según creo), se volvería inmanejable y acabaría fracasando.

Me equivoqué, claramente. Unos años después valía cerca de $1000 y funcionaba de maravilla, aparentemente. Pero NO ENTIENDO CÓMO FUNCIONA, ¿qué tamaño tiene actualmente la blockchain? ¿cuánto tiempo lleva sincronizarla para un usuario nuevo? ¿cuánto tiempo lleva confirmar una transacción sin pagar una burrada de comisión?

Como me había equivocado tanto, cuando salió el burbucoin decidí instalármelo, minar algún bloque y aprender detalles del funcionamiento de una criptomoneda con detalle, antes de gastar dinero de verdad en bitcoins. Todo iba bien. Pero de repente un día, como un mes después, apareció en mi programa un cartel rojo (Out of sync). Pues hasta hoy. Esto es claramente por alguna decisión del creador. Entonces AHÍ VA MI PREGUNTA: ¿pero no estaba descentralizado? ¿por qué no pudimos la "comunidad" continuar con eso? Ahí está mi wallet muerto de risa sin sincronización. ¿No puede ocurrir eso con el bitcoin?

Y otra pregunta. He leído que millones de bitcoins que han sido minados jamás han sido usados. Yo creo que ya no existen. Se borraron, se olvidaron, se formatearon, murió el propietario llevándose la contraseña del monedero a la tumba, yo que sé. Y son irrecuperables. Ahí va mi pregunta: a largo plazo, ¿no acabará ocurriendo así con todos los monederos? Entonces una moneda cada vez más y más escasa y en desaparición no puede convertirse en un medio de intercambio habitual, ¿no es así?.

Siento el ladrillo.
Saludos.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Jun 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Vale, me está empezando a interesar, aun que fui gilipollas cuando los tuve a 200€.
> 
> Tengo unas dudas, en el caso de que llegara a comprar, según pone Localbitcoins hace la función de wallet. ¿Lo utilizáis, o* tenéis otro wallet aparte, para mayor seguridad?*
> 
> Y otra cosa, ahí dice que se recomienda "Cooinbase" para comprar BTC, por aceptar transferencia bancaria o con tarjeta de manera más barata.



Mírate esto:
BitAddress: billetera offline para el usuario común de Bitcoin


----------



## MementoMori (12 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> No. Basta de una masa de rebeldes. Y eso ya lo tenemos. Los gilipollas sobran. Es lo que dice el primer post.



Dado que la mayoría de la población es "gilipollas" según tus parámetros, nunca se dará la tan cacareada adopción. En cambio, las expectativas de revalorización se basan en esa adopción que no se va a dar.

Me temo que tu definición de "gilipollas" se ha vuelto contra su creador.


----------



## scratch (12 Jun 2016)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> una pregunta rapida que hago, suponiendo que tengo mucha suerte y otro no se me adelanta, ¿cuanto tiempo tarda una R9 380 en minar un bitcoin? ?o que % de bitcoin saca en un dia/semana/mes?



Con esa gráfica yo minaría ETH o cualquier otra Alt-coin con la que diera buen rendimiento y luego lo convertiría a BTC. Ya te han puesto los cálculos más arriba de lo que sería capaz de producir en BTC, de ahí tienes que descontar electricidad y coste del resto de equipamiento si no lo tienes ya.
Aquí tienes un link de una calculadora de beneficios.

Cryptocurrency Mining vs. Bitcoin Mining Profitability | CoinWarz


----------



## djun (12 Jun 2016)

He leído que para confirmar una transacción normalmente son necesarios 10 minutos de media antes de que la red empiece a confirmar esa transacción al incluirla en un bloque. Mi pregunta es *¿Cuánto tiempo es necesario esperar para que tengamos 6 confirmaciones de una transacción que realicemos con Bitcoins?*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Lo cual nos lleva a la siguiente pregunta: si aumentar el número de transacciones por segundo es tan sencillo como lo pintas



¿Cuándo y dónde he dicho yo que aumentar el número de transacciones por segundo sea sencillo? La red Bitcoin puede estar manejando muchas transacciones por segundo, pero lo que dice el protocolo que todos hemos aceptado es que, de todas las transacciones que esté manejeando la red, cada diez minutos se incluirán en la cadena de bloques las (alrededor de) 2000 más valiosas.



cusbe11 dijo:


> y no tiene ninguna implicación más allá de lograr el consenso adecuado, ¿por qué ese límite no es arbitrariamente superior desde un inicio? ¿O quizás aumentar el límite de transacciones por segundo tiene más consecuencias de las que nos quieres pintar?



Los usuarios han decidido que el protocolo funcione así. ¿Que quieres que en lugar de las (alrededor de) 2000 transacciones más valiosas cada diez minutos se conviertan en 1000 o en 3000 a incluir en la cadena? Pues convéncenos de la idoneidad de ello y, a lo mejor con mucha, mucha suerte, consigues alcanzar un consenso económico suficiente a tu favor para impulsar esos cambios en el código.

Precisamente el asquerosamente ingenioso sistema de riesgo/recompensa con el que se diseñó Bitcoin es así de robusto precisamente para impedir que un grupito de atacantes y/o novatos descerebrados recién llegados modifiquen a su único interés y beneficio el funcionamiento del protocolo.




cusbe11 dijo:


> Y otra cosa: que Internet haya escalado como "entidad abstracta independientemente de su implementación" no implica que, a lo largo de su historia, no haya estado basado en tecnologías que han tenido que ser mejoradas, parcheadas e incluso reemplazadas. Aplicando la misma lógica, el avión de los hermanos Wright no tenía ningún problema de escalabilidad porque el avión siempre ha escalado como "entidad abstracta independiente de su implementación". El problema con Bitcoin, incluso aunque lo trates como "entidad abstracta independiente de su implementación", es lo que pasará con su cotización (y el dinero de los usuarios) a medida que sea mejorado, parcheado o incluso reemplazado.



Bitcoin cambia al ritmo que nosotros, los usuarios, consensuamos. De hecho ahora mismo está inmerso en un proceso enormemente complejo que va a introducir cambios bestiales. ¿Te parece poca capacidad de cambio o adaptación la que demuestra? Además ese proceso se está llevando a cabo por y para los usuarios, al ritmo que ellos mismos deciden y con sistemas de votaciones que ya me gustaría a mi ver en algunas de las "pseudodemocracias" actuales. No va a venir nadie de fuera a decirnos ni como ni cuándo cambiar nada. ¿Quieres que tu opinión cuente al respecto? Pues monta un nodo, compra (o vende) bitcoins o monta un minero. De lo contrario no podréis influir en el proceso de ninguna forma.

Así que, como resumen, Bitcoin cambiará como, cuando y a la velocidad que sus usuarios deseen. ¿Por qué puedo estar seguro de esto? Porque gastamos un cojón de dinero en forma de energía precisamente para poder aislarnos de influencias externas al sistema y, por lo tanto, nos ganamos cada diez minutos nuestra bien merecida independencia.

Y con respecto a la cotización, pues la verdad, llegará un momento en que dejará de importante. ¿A alguien le preocupa la cotización de Google o la de los ISPs cada vez que abre el navegador?.


----------



## MementoMori (12 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cuándo y dónde he dicho yo que aumentar el número de transacciones por segundo sea sencillo?
> ...
> Los usuarios han decidido que el protocolo funcione así.
> ...
> Bitcoin cambia al ritmo que nosotros, los usuarios, consensuamos.



Los usuarios no pueden ni decidir ni consensuar nada que supere la potencia de cálculo disponible. Con los límites actuales la adopción general de bitcoin supondría, paradójicamente, la muerte de bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Los usuarios no pueden ni decidir ni consensuar nada que supere la potencia de cálculo disponible. Con los límites actuales la adopción general de bitcoin supondría, paradójicamente, la muerte de bitcoin.



¿Dónde ves tú que incluir en una cadena de bloques cada diez minutos las 2000 transacciones más valiosas de la economía mundial signifique la muerte del sistema que se encargue de hacerlo?


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Dado que la mayoría de la población es "gilipollas" según tus parámetros, nunca se dará la tan cacareada adopción. En cambio, las expectativas de revalorización se basan en esa adopción que no se va a dar.
> 
> Me temo que tu definición de "gilipollas" se ha vuelto contra su creador.



Te equivocas. No hace falta que la masa lo adopte para que tenga exito. Con que un 10% de la economia sumeegida se metiese en bitcoin ya tendrias masa critica. De hecho ya la hay u no para de crecer.

Yo no he dicho que la mayoria de gente sea gilipollas. Pero la borregada comprara bitcoins cuando valgan un pastizal. Algunos tendran la excusa que no sabian, y otros, como tu, por creerse mas listos.


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> He leído que para confirmar una transacción normalmente son necesarios 10 minutos de media antes de que la red empiece a confirmar esa transacción al incluirla en un bloque. Mi pregunta es *¿Cuánto tiempo es necesario esperar para que tengamos 6 confirmaciones de una transacción que realicemos con Bitcoins?*





keinur dijo:


> De media 60 minutos. Pueden ser más, o menos... lo de 10 por bloque es una media estadística en base a la dificultad y la potencia de cálculo de la red.
> 
> Como puedes ver en Bitcoin Block Explorer - Blockchain.info los últimos bloques se han minado relativamente rápido, 4 en 18 minutos. Pero hay veces que un bloque tarda más de lo normal, como el 415999 que ha tardado el solito 21 minutos.
> 
> ...



En Steam o en Fasttech no hay confirmaciones. Se esperan a la primera propagación, y la aceptan. La razón es simple, y es que si no hay pago real, no te dan el producto. Tienen mucho tiempo para esperar las confirmaciones y entonces, cuando llegan las confirmaciones reales, es cuando realmente "compras", y no antes. 

Por esta razón el tiempo de compra no es problema. Ante el fallo del pago, simplemente le demuestras al cliente que blockchain.info no tiene la transacción y que, por supuesto, se queda sin producto hasta que cumpla el pago, pese a haber aceptado el pago por propagación..


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Jun 2016)

Chapinazo dijo:


> Hola:
> Yo tengo algunas dudas para el creador del hilo o para cualquiera bien introducido en el bitcoin.
> 
> Conocí el bitcoin in 2012 (valía $10 por entonces) y pensé que era una muy buena idea. Me instalé el programa (como se llame) y en dos días no había acabado de bajarse la blockchain (la verdad es que la conexión que tenía era mala). Yo deduje de eso que a medida que la cadena creciera, exponencialmente (porque registra todas las transacciones históricas, según creo), se volvería inmanejable y acabaría fracasando.



No ha pasado, como has podido ver.



> Me equivoqué, claramente. Unos años después valía cerca de $1000 y funcionaba de maravilla, aparentemente. Pero NO ENTIENDO CÓMO FUNCIONA, ¿qué tamaño tiene actualmente la blockchain? ¿cuánto tiempo lleva sincronizarla para un usuario nuevo? ¿cuánto tiempo lleva confirmar una transacción sin pagar una burrada de comisión?



Si no entiendes cómo funciona, documéntate, busca en Internet, may montones de artículos al respecto.

Actualmente tiene casi 84GB de tamaño la blockchain. El tiempo de sincronización depende del ancho de banda de tu conexión y de la potencia de tu ordenador. Puede tardas más de 1 semana o 2 días. Lo mejor es descargarse la blockchain por Bittorrent si empiezas desde cero.

Esta mañana he transferido a mi monedero 6 BTC y pico sin comisión y ha tardado menos de 1 minuto en llegarme la pasta con 1 sola confirmación. Miré de nuevo al cabo de una hora y ya había 21 confirmaciones. La vez que más me ha tardado una transacción sin comisión ha sido casi 24h o por ahí, hace un par de años me parece.



> Como me había equivocado tanto, cuando salió el burbucoin decidí instalármelo, minar algún bloque y aprender detalles del funcionamiento de una criptomoneda con detalle, antes de gastar dinero de verdad en bitcoins. Todo iba bien. Pero de repente un día, como un mes después, apareció en mi programa un cartel rojo (Out of sync). Pues hasta hoy. Esto es claramente por alguna decisión del creador. Entonces AHÍ VA MI PREGUNTA: ¿pero no estaba descentralizado? ¿por qué no pudimos la "comunidad" continuar con eso? Ahí está mi wallet muerto de risa sin sincronización. ¿No puede ocurrir eso con el bitcoin?



Supongo que nadie estará usando ya la Burbucoin y entonces su red estará muerta.



> Y otra pregunta. He leído que millones de bitcoins que han sido minados jamás han sido usados. Yo creo que ya no existen. Se borraron, se olvidaron, se formatearon, murió el propietario llevándose la contraseña del monedero a la tumba, yo que sé. Y son irrecuperables. Ahí va mi pregunta: a largo plazo, ¿no acabará ocurriendo así con todos los monederos? Entonces una moneda cada vez más y más escasa y en desaparición no puede convertirse en un medio de intercambio habitual, ¿no es así?.



Evidentemente muchos de los que en un primer momento se pusieron a minar y no se tomaron el asunto suficientemente en serio habrán perdido su monedero, habrán formateado y habrán borrado con ello sus claves, habrán tirado el disco duro a un vertedero (como le pasó a uno que perdió millones en Bitcoin así y se llevó semanas buscando el HDD en la basura ::, etc). Otros habrán muerto inesperadamente y no habrán podido dejar a sus descendientes la clave del monedero o incluso estos no sabrán que tenía Bitcoins, etc. Hay muchas posibilidades. Está claro que a cada día que pasa se pierden más monedas, pero eso nos beneficia a todos, porque esos Bitcoins inmobilizados e irrecuperables, al no circular, hacen que el la masa circulante sea cada vez más escasa (bueno, también se va creando moneda por ahora, no hemos llegado al límite), con lo cual hace que el circulante sea más valioso. Lo bueno del Bitcoin es que se puede dividir. Aunque al final nos quedemos de esos 21 millones de monedas totales con sólo 1 millón utilizable, ese millón será bastante para todos, podemos usar fracciones muy pequeñas. Es lo bueno de Bitcoin, las cagadas de los demás nos benefician a todos... 



> Siento el ladrillo.
> Saludos.



No hay que disculparse, son preguntas sanas.


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Jun 2016)

luca dijo:


> Producto minoritario, MUY limitado en usuarios, muy expuesto a fallos, manipulaciones y bloqueos, dada su complejidad y dependencia tecnológica.
> Y absolutamente especulativo.
> Si añadimos el proselitismo de sus "generosos y altruistas" usuarios parecería, para el gañan ignorante, un negocio piramidal para aspirantes a frikis enteradillos.
> Espero que se disfrute mucho ganando dinero, o creyendo hacerlo, por siempre jamás, a no ser que...



Por eso mismo, haz caso al primer post del hilo y no compres, Bitcoin no te necesita.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Por eso mismo, haz caso al primer post del hilo y no compres, Bitcoin no te necesita.



Efectivamente. Además, él siempre podrá utilizar SWIFT que, como hemos podido comprobar últimamente, no está sometido a fallos, ni a hackeos y es lo último en seguridad digital.


----------



## djun (13 Jun 2016)

indenaiks dijo:


> En Steam o en Fasttech no hay confirmaciones. Se esperan a la primera propagación, y la aceptan. La razón es simple, y es que si no hay pago real, no te dan el producto. Tienen mucho tiempo para esperar las confirmaciones y entonces, cuando llegan las confirmaciones reales, es cuando realmente "compras", y no antes.
> 
> Por esta razón el tiempo de compra no es problema. Ante el fallo del pago, simplemente le demuestras al cliente que blockchain.info no tiene la transacción y que, por supuesto, se queda sin producto hasta que cumpla el pago, pese a haber aceptado el pago por propagación..



... esperan a la primera propagación??? Otro palabro.

No he entendido nada. Dices que en Steam o en Fasttech *no hay confirmaciones*, y luego dices que *cuando llegan las confirmaciones reales*, es cuando realmente "compras", y no antes.

Entonces una cosa deben ser las confirmaciones (normales) y otra las confirmaciones reales. No sé ni que es *primera propagación*, ni * Steam*, ni *Fasttech*, ni *confirmaciones reales*.


----------



## barborico (13 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> ... esperan a la primera propagación??? Otro palabro.
> 
> No he entendido nada. Dices que en Steam o en Fasttech *no hay confirmaciones*, y luego dices que *cuando llegan las confirmaciones reales*, es cuando realmente "compras", y no antes.
> 
> Entonces una cosa deben ser las confirmaciones (normales) y otra las confirmaciones reales. No sé ni que es *primera propagación*, ni * Steam*, ni *Fasttech*, ni *confirmaciones reales*.



Primera propagación: cuando la red se entera de que has hecho la transaccion (la transacción se "propaga" por la red si es válida, no es complicado de entender).

Primera confirmación: cuando la transacción que has enviado a la red se incluye en un bloque.
Segunda confirmación: cuando se genera un bloque encima del bloque en el que está tu transacción.
Tercera confirmación: cuando se genera un bloque encima del bloque encima del bloque en el que está tu transacción.

Steam, fasttech: nombres de empresas


----------



## Cui Bono (13 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> ... esperan a la primera propagación??? Otro palabro.
> 
> No he entendido nada. Dices que en Steam o en Fasttech *no hay confirmaciones*, y luego dices que *cuando llegan las confirmaciones reales*, es cuando realmente "compras", y no antes.
> 
> Entonces una cosa deben ser las confirmaciones (normales) y otra las confirmaciones reales. No sé ni que es *primera propagación*, ni * Steam*, ni *Fasttech*, ni *confirmaciones reales*.



Mandas la orden de pago, y es vista por los mineros (propagación de la orden). Los mineros han de "trabajar la orden", gastando energía en ella. A esto se le llama "prueba de trabajo", todos los nodos mineros que se apunten trabajan esa orden, pero la comisión se la lleva solo uno, el que encuentra antes la "prueba de trabajo", que es aleatoria en el sentido de no predecible. 

Esto que acabo de decir es una cosa raruna de Bitcoin, pero es necesaria. Entonces, tras la prueba de trabajo exitosa, esa transacción de bitcoins pasa al "registro de transacciones" (blockchain). Si está en la blockchain , el pago es efectivo e irreversible. 

La prueba de trabajo fue creada para evitar que varios nodos a la vez recibieran transacciones contradictorias y los bitcoins se gastaran doblemente. 

Steam es una tienda de juegos online que vende juegos en descarga desde internet (no en formato físico).
FastTech es una tienda online china de electrónica de consumo. 
Ambas aceptan pagos con Bitcoin.


----------



## UnForero (13 Jun 2016)

Todo muy bonito hasta que a los yankees les de por empezar a detener gente y cortar el cotarro.

Porque estas cosas van así. El dia que toca toca y la pasta a tomar pol culo.


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Jun 2016)

UnForero dijo:


> Todo muy bonito hasta que a los yankees les de por empezar a detener gente y cortar el cotarro.
> 
> Porque estas cosas van así. El dia que toca toca y la pasta a tomar pol culo.



Sí, tienes razón, igual que han detenido y cortado el tráfico de drogas y el intercambio de archivos por P2P.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

O cuando la ley seca, que la prohibición del alcohol conllevó que de la noche a la mañana se eliminase de raíz la demanda de alcohol y eso hizo que los precios del alcohol se hundieran. ::


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

UnForero dijo:


> Todo muy bonito hasta que a los yankees les de por empezar a detener gente y cortar el cotarro.
> 
> Porque estas cosas van así. El dia que toca toca y la pasta a tomar pol culo.



Aqui los esperamos.

Como dice el primer post los cobardes podeis seguir en el rebaño. Seguid remando malditos!


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Aqui los esperamos.
> 
> Como dice el primer post los cobardes podeis seguir en el rebaño. Seguid remando malditos!



Luego vendrán llorando y diciendo que la economía de Bitcoin está secuestrada en manos de unos pocos y que lo que hay que hacer es expropiarnos y redistribuir nuestra riqueza, que eso sería lo justo... ::

Me parto y me reparto.


----------



## UnForero (13 Jun 2016)

No os enteráis de nada, vosotros también remáis, pero creeros vuestra propia historia, es importante para vender la moto.


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

UnForero dijo:


> No os enteráis de nada, vosotros también remáis, pero creeros vuestra propia historia, es importante para vender la moto.



Uno que se siente aludido...y tu que sabras de nosotros...

...seguro que alguien como bitcoñero rema muy agusto con las alforjas llenas...o los 1200 btc de su cuenta tambien son una historia que se monta?


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Jun 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Una cosilla, estoy viendo en "bitcoinwisdom", que el valor del bitcoin en diferentes exchanges son diferentes. ¿Ha que es debido esto? ¿Puede ser algo referente al volumen de cada uno de ellos?



Feliz inocencia... o

Es como la lonja de un puerto, la gente compra y vende pescado, no en todos sitios se paga lo mismo por un atún o un rodaballo, depende del día, de la cantidad disponible, etc, pero más o menos la tendencia es similiar en todos sitios y el precio, aunque distinto no suele ser muy dispar.


----------



## UnForero (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Uno que se siente aludido...y tu que sabras de nosotros...
> 
> ...seguro que alguien como bitcoñero rema muy agusto con las alforjas llenas...o los 1200 btc de su cuenta tambien son una historia que se monta?



Claro hombre, y pasas los 1200 btc a liquido haciendo un click no? O hay que calentar el foro para que la gente se anime?


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

UnForero dijo:


> Claro hombre, y pasas los 1200 btc a liquido haciendo un click no? O hay que calentar el foro para que la gente se anime?



Qué atrevida es la ignorancia...

Pues sí. Los pasas a cash vendiéndolos en cualquier exchange. Los exchanges tienen suficiente volumen para absorber 1200 btc sin inmutarse. Aquí no tenemos que convencer a nadie para descargar. Parece evidente que eres tú el que se monta películas.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Jun 2016)

La verdad es que el que compró BTC hace algunos años a pocos € la unidad, ahora debe ser de horo puro...


----------



## spala (13 Jun 2016)

diria que 1200 bitcoins es una mierda para un exchanger que mueve entre 50k y 150k bitcoins cada semana,

al fin y al cabo, el liquido viene de otros usuarios, no son a caso las divisas un juego de suma cero?

yo quise comprar btc cuando valia unos 4$ y se movia por esos lares,
pero mi madre como que "no me dejaba"
que si "dejate de historias, eso que es? no hagas tonterías" blablabla...
y yo ahi mirando como subia dia tras dia como un idiota...

si es que preguntar la respuesta de un examen al que nunca vino a clase siempre fué mala idea.


----------



## BlueArrow (13 Jun 2016)

spala dijo:


> diria que 1200 bitcoins es una mierda para un exchanger que mueve entre 50k y 150k bitcoins cada semana,
> 
> al fin y al cabo, el liquido viene de otros usuarios, no son a caso las divisas un juego de suma cero?
> 
> ...



A mí mi novia casi me mata cuando se enteró que me había gastado la mitad de toda nuestra pasta (que en aquel momento estábamos casi arruinados) en Bitcoins a 4,5 USD. No me habló en una semana y casi se separa de mí...

Ahora me pregunta todas las mañanas que a cuánto está.

Si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que no hay que hacer caso jamás a las mujeres en cuestión de inversiones ni tampoco pedirles permiso ni consejo en estos temas.


----------



## spala (13 Jun 2016)

pues q bien hiciste, 
yo terminé invirtiendo cuando ya estaba en plena caida, y de lo q metí, perdí la mitad 
pensando q otras mierdi-criptos con empuje tenian algo de futuro, tipo vertcoin, pero se fueron al garete rapido, y ya no me moví más, 
el dia q LTC toque 60$ me quedaré en tablas xD 

voy a tirar una predicción de futuro de bitcoin
ahi queda grabada en el foro,
no me fio mucho del analisis técnico, pero ahí la dejo

unos ~ 905$ para el 3 de octubre,


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> otros, como tu, por creerse mas listos.



Otros como yo huimos como la peste de la virtualización del valor ya se llame Bitcoin, Cashless o como mande la moda de turno. Todos son el mismo cerdo con diferente labial. Quien no tenga liquidez en su verdadera expresión se va a comer los mocos.


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Otros como yo huimos como la peste de la virtualización del valor ya se llame Bitcoin, Cashless o como mande la moda de turno. Todos son el mismo cerdo con diferente labial. Quien no tenga liquidez en su verdadera expresión se va a comer los mocos.



Pues eso...que eres un listo si aún no has entendido la diferencia entre el cashless bancario y el bitcoin...


----------



## barborico (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Otros como yo huimos como la peste de la virtualización del valor ya se llame Bitcoin, Cashless o como mande la moda de turno. Todos son el mismo cerdo con diferente labial. Quien no tenga liquidez en su verdadera expresión se va a comer los mocos.



Otros como yo huimos como la peste de la falsificación del valor ya se llame €, $ o como mande la moda de turno. Todos son el mismo cerdo con diferente labial. Quien no tenga btc en su cold wallet se va a comer una rica pérdida de poder adquisitivo.
:

Por cierto, se dice mismo perro con diferente collar, astroturfer


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Pues eso...que eres un listo si aún no has entendido la diferencia entre el cashless bancario y el bitcoin...



Me preocupan mas las semejanzas que las diferencias, repelente.


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Me preocupan mas las semejanzas que las diferencias, repelente.



Pues eso, que eres un listo si ves alguna semejanza. Lo que te preocupa en realidad son apariencias...ya sabes donde mira el necio cuando se le señala la luna...listo, que eres un superdotado...


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Pues eso, que eres un listo si ves alguna semejanza. Lo que te preocupa en realidad son apariencias...ya sabes donde mira el necio cuando se le señala la luna...listo, que eres un superdotado...



Bitcoin es volátil e ilíquido, características que comparte con todos las estafas financieras basadas en el papel.

Lo que me preocupa en realidad es preservar mi patrimonio y sobrevivir. Las apariencias son para acomplejados que compensan con poses como tú, un pinchauvas casposo y seboso que se las da de gurú. Yo en cambio digo lo que pienso porque me lo puedo permitir.


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Lo que me preocupa de verdad es preservar mi patrimonio de forma líquida. las apariencias son para acomplejados con poses como tú.
> 
> Bitcoin es volátil e ilíquido, características que comparte con todos las estafas financieras basadas en el papel.



Aqui el acomplejado me pareces tú.

El mercado es volátil e iliquido macrofinancieramente pero totalmente líquido para el común de los mortales. Los puedes cambiar por cash instantaneamente y comprar metales preciosos.

La volatilidad viene de serie y va bajando y sirve para alejar a los listos cobardes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

Aquí la cacareada estabilidad del oro a la que hace referencia Mementomori (reputin):







No sé dónde ves tu ahí la estabilidad. El que metió pasta en el horo en 1979 (en plena crisis del petroleo) perdió hasta la camisa y todavía no se ha recuperado.


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> El mercado es volátil e iliquido macrofinancieramente pero totalmente líquido para el común de los mortales.



Aquí el que se arrodilla a chupar pollas eres tú. 

Una vez aclarado este importante punto, el común de los mortales no acepta bitcoin, de ahí que sacarles a la palestra en una discusión sobre liquidez demuestra cretinismo en estado avanzado e irrecuperable.


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sé dónde ves tu ahí la estabilidad.



Se ve perfectamente antes y después de la crisis. Por si fuera poco el comportamiento durante la crisis fue el esperado, explotar en valor asegurando a su poseedor una travesía en tranquilidad absoluta.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 17:15 ----------




keinur dijo:


> 720$, únete a la fiesta amigo!


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Aquí el que se arrodilla a chupar pollas eres tú.
> 
> Una vez aclarado este importante punto, el común de los mortales no acepta bitcoin, de ahí que sacarles a la palestra en una discusión sobre liquidez demuestra cretinismo en estado avanzado e irrecuperable.



Pero si lo has sacado tú, memo!

Ala...-sal del armario y vete a comer pollas. Como no tienesni media hostia argumentaria en segiuda te sale el tema fálico.


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Pero si lo has sacado tú, memo!
> 
> Ala...-sal del armario y vete a comer pollas. Como no tienes*ni* media hostia argumentaria en seg*iu*da te sale el tema fálico.



Jojojo! estás tan cabreado que te ha dado un ataque de dislexia al teclado.

Cálmate obeso mórbido que te vas a ahogar en tu propio sudor y en tus propias babas.


----------



## remonster (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Jojojo! estás tan cabreado que te ha dado un ataque de dislexia al teclado.
> 
> Cálmate obeso mórbido que te vas a ahogar en tu propio sudor y en tus propias babas.



Tu no cabreas a nadie. Das risa. 

tus argumentos nos abruman...


----------



## djun (13 Jun 2016)

Para comprar bitcoins son de fiar estos dos exchanges? ¿Los conocéis alguno?

Oficina de cambio de bitcoins, compra y venta de bitcoins en España - Bitcoin exchange in Spain

AvatarBTCHome - AvatarBTC


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Tu no cabreas a nadie. Das risa.
> 
> tus argumentos nos abruman...



Jajaja! y lo dice ahí con el pandero al aire.


----------



## Tin Rope (13 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> Para comprar bitcoins son de fiar estos dos exchanges? ¿Los conocéis alguno?
> 
> Oficina de cambio de bitcoins, compra y venta de bitcoins en España - Bitcoin exchange in Spain
> 
> AvatarBTCHome - AvatarBTC



Porqué no elijes un exchange con liquidez alma cándida. 

Bitcoinity.org

De la lista mira a ver cual admiten transferencias sepa o otra forma que manejes. Excluye los chinos(cny).


----------



## Chichi coge el yeyo (13 Jun 2016)

No conozco apenas nada del bitcoin, pero que Steam lo acepte parece un gran paso para un hipotético uso generalizado en el futuro. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

Troner dijo:


> No conozco apenas nada del bitcoin, pero que Steam lo acepte parece un gran paso para un hipotético uso generalizado en el futuro. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Para cuando un chaval tenga dieciocho años y pueda abrirse una cuenta corriente en un banco, ya llevará tres o cuatro años empleando Bitcoin para comprar, por ejemplo, sus juegos en steam. ¿Te imaginas la cara del chaval cuando le hablen de las comisiones de mantenimiento de cuenta, de los feriados bancarios, del horario de oficina, del KYC, del AML, de las comisiones de SWIFT, de los límites de retirada en cajeros y de los, con suerte, tres días de espera para materializar una transferencia? Yo sí. Me lo imagino partiéndose el culo mientras abandona la sucursal con prisa.


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Para cuando un chaval tenga dieciocho años y pueda abrirse una cuenta corriente en un banco, ya llevará tres o cuatro años empleando Bitcoin para comprar, por ejemplo, sus juegos en steam. ¿Te imaginas la cara del chaval cuando le hablen de las comisiones de mantenimiento de cuenta, de los feriados bancarios, del horario de oficina, del KYC, del AML, de las comisiones de SWIFT, de los límites de retirada en cajeros y de los, con suerte, tres días de espera para materializar una transferencia? Yo sí. Me lo imagino partiéndose el culo mientras abandona la sucursal con prisa.



Cuando vea la rapidez de las transacciones bancarias pensará para qué habrá estado haciendo el primo con bitcoin.

Las comisiones de bitcoin no paran de subir y subirán mas a medida que el minado se hace menos rentable.

El chaval ha tenido que abrir una cuenta bancaria antes de poder adquirir y/o manejar sus bitcoins en los exchanges. 

Así, el sistema habrá adquirido un miembro más tempranamente que si no hubiese bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

Je! A mi ha habido transferencias bancarias que me han tardado en llegar hasta diez días naturales. En diez días yo creo que hasta cuelas hoy por hoy en Bitcoin una transacción con 0 comisiones. Me dan ganas de apostártelo y todo.


----------



## tixel (13 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> Para comprar bitcoins son de fiar estos dos exchanges? ¿Los conocéis alguno?
> 
> Oficina de cambio de bitcoins, compra y venta de bitcoins en España - Bitcoin exchange in Spain
> 
> AvatarBTCHome - AvatarBTC



¿Y por que utilizas los tipicos Kraken Bitstamp, Poloniex, etc?

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 20:24 ----------




MementoMori dijo:


> Cuando vea la rapidez de las transacciones bancarias pensará para qué habrá estado haciendo el primo con bitcoin.
> 
> Las comisiones de bitcoin no paran de subir y subirán mas a medida que el minado se hace menos rentable.
> 
> ...



Debes ser el tipico troll que suele venir por estos hilos. Ni necesitas banco para adquirir bitcoins, ni una transferencia de banco a banco en 24h se le puede llamar rapida


----------



## susanojuicio (13 Jun 2016)

Judgement day dijo:


> En primer lugar decir que no tengo NPI de bitcoin y no me parece que tenga mucho futuro algo que el 99% de la población no es capaz de entender bien, pero bueno...vamos a suponer por un momento que tengáis razón los bitcoñeros y por qué no comprar uno o medio, tampoco me voy a arruinar...
> 
> He entrado ahí y todos los vendedores, aparte de pedir mil y un requisitos (fotos de DNI o pasaporte, declaraciones escritas, etc,) piden una antigúedad mínima de la cuenta y varias tranacciones previas. Esto es como el que busca su primer trabajo y le piden siempre experiencia previa. También me llama la atención la disparidad de precios que se ofertan con diferencias de más de 200 € para un bitcoin, ¿aquí cada uno pone el precio que le sale de las gónadas o cómo va esto?



Ahí está la misma población que no entienden de preferentes, tipos de interés, créditos al consumo, ahorro, etc...

Por poner un ejemplo la tarea de los desarrolladores está en implementar las capas de servicios para el usuario final en forma de Aplicaciones transparentes que faciliten la utilización de esta tecnología de una manera sencilla.

Ya existen comercios físicos (por no mencionar los electrónicos) en Grandes ciudades que aceptan pagos mediante una cartera bitcoin instalada en el smartphone mediante pago vía NFC. la misma tecnología NFC que se usa para pagar compras en euros desde el movil que te facilita tu fiable banco.

como dicen mas arriba la tecnología ya está aqui esto es el principio de una era de coexistencia con dinero FIAT y no FIAT.


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

tixel dijo:


> ni una transferencia de banco a banco en 24h se le puede llamar rapida



He pagado cienes de veces online de forma instantánea. El "avance" de bitcoin es ponerle pedales a la red.

La idea de tener que descargarse toda la historia de todos los pagos efectuados por todos los usuarios es de bombero averiao, vamos, como colgarse una rueda de molino al cuello para ir a nadar.


----------



## barborico (13 Jun 2016)

No hace falta bajarse la cadena de bloques entera para enviar y recibir pagos con bitcoin, CANSINO, QUE ERES UN CANSINO.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

Yo no quiero que me paguen por internet de forma instantanea, quiero que lo hagan de forma irreversible.

Cuando ves que continuamente se realizan reversiones de pago en las transferencias y en paypal meses después de haber recibido el pago, te das cuenta de que, por internet, se aprecia más la irreversibilidad de un método de pago que su inmediatez.


----------



## djun (13 Jun 2016)

Estoy intentando registrarme en el exchange https://www.bitstamp.net y me dicen que falta *verificar la cuenta*, para ello me piden DNI, recibo de la luz o justificante de mi domicilio... es un poco rollo. No tengo escaneados esos documentos. Supongo que luego tendrán que revisar o comprobar esa documentación. Parece que van a tardar. ¿es necesario *verificar la cuenta* para luego comprar Bitcoins?
También tengo que declarar si soy ciudadano de EEUU, o extranjero que reside en EEUU, o ciudadano que por cualquier razón paga impuestos en EEUU. 

y luego ¿cómo va la cosa? ¿hay que hacer un *deposito* mediante transferencia en euros [pestaña Deposit], y después comprar Bitcoins en la pestaña [*Buy / Sell*]. Esto va a ser lento, van a tardar en recibir la transferencia.

¿No hay otro exchange mas sencillo, sin tanto rollo?


----------



## SrSuper (13 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> Estoy intentando registrarme en el exchange https://www.bitstamp.net y me dicen que falta *verificar la cuenta*, para ello me piden DNI, recibo de la luz o justificante de mi domicilio... es un poco rollo. No tengo escaneados esos documentos. Supongo que luego tendrán que revisar o comprobar esa documentación. Parece que van a tardar. ¿es necesario *verificar la cuenta* para luego comprar Bitcoins?
> También tengo que declarar si soy ciudadano de EEUU, o extranjero que reside en EEUU, o ciudadano que por cualquier razón paga impuestos en EEUU.
> 
> y luego ¿cómo va la cosa? ¿hay que hacer un *deposito* mediante transferencia en euros [pestaña Deposit], y después comprar Bitcoins en la pestaña [*Buy / Sell*]. Esto va a ser lento, van a tardar en recibir la transferencia.
> ...




Yo ya te aviso que soy muy nuevo pero, en Kraken la verificiación es prácticamente instantánea, sólo tendrás que esperar el par de días que tarde en llegar la transferencia desde tu banco.


----------



## kunk (13 Jun 2016)

Entonces, para ser élite dentro de 10 años, lo único que tengo que hacer es darle a alguien que la módica cantidad de 100 euros a cambio de unos bits en cierto orden

Esa movida, pero con estampitas, yo creo que la he leído en algún lado


----------



## Josar (13 Jun 2016)

kunk dijo:


> Entonces, para ser élite dentro de 10 años, lo único que tengo que hacer es darle a alguien que la módica cantidad de 100 euros a cambio de unos bits en cierto orden
> 
> Esa movida, pero con estampitas, yo creo que la he leído en algún lado



No, tu llegas tarde, para ti son ahora 700$


----------



## spala (13 Jun 2016)

djun dijo:


> Estoy intentando registrarme en el exchange https://www.bitstamp.net y me dicen que falta *verificar la cuenta*, para ello me piden DNI, recibo de la luz o justificante de mi domicilio... es un poco rollo. No tengo escaneados esos documentos. Supongo que luego tendrán que revisar o comprobar esa documentación. Parece que van a tardar. ¿es necesario *verificar la cuenta* para luego comprar Bitcoins?
> También tengo que declarar si soy ciudadano de EEUU, o extranjero que reside en EEUU, o ciudadano que por cualquier razón paga impuestos en EEUU.
> 
> y luego ¿cómo va la cosa? ¿hay que hacer un *deposito* mediante transferencia en euros [pestaña Deposit], y después comprar Bitcoins en la pestaña [*Buy / Sell*]. Esto va a ser lento, van a tardar en recibir la transferencia.
> ...



en btc-e no te piden nada
y puedes enviar por SEPA

al menos la vez q yo envié, no me pidieron absolutamente nada, no se si ha cambiado la cosa desde entonces, creo que no,
btc-e se suponia menos fiable por que no se sabe exactamente quien lo lleva, y sin embargo otros grandes como mtgox que era lo más, cayó más fuerte que Lehman Brothers


----------



## kunk (13 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> No, tu llegas tarde, para ti son ahora 700$



Joer .... Se los quitan de las manos 

Cuanto indocumentado por el mundo 

::::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

kunk dijo:


> Joer .... Se los quitan de las manos
> 
> Cuanto indocumentado por el mundo
> 
> ::::



Y esclavos. No veas si hay esclavos por el mundo.

::::


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y esclavos. No veas si hay esclavos por el mundo.



Empieza por quitarte las cadenas de la red.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Empieza por quitarte las cadenas de la red.



¿Por? A mi el acceso a internet me permite poder alquilar de una forma rápida y cómoda un hardware valorado en miles de millones de dólares para poder verificar en cualquier lugar del mundo y a un coste irrisorio la autenticidad de mis bitcoins. Y sin ni siquiera tener que exponer mi identidad.

¿Puedes tú disponer a un coste irrisorio, en cualquier lugar del planeta, de forma segura e inmediata de gente que te alquile hardware infalible para verificar tu horo?

EDITO: de todos modos, este clon tuyo no va a ser una excepción a todos los demás: pasas a ignorado, Reputin.


----------



## MementoMori (13 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Puedes tú disponer a un coste irrisorio, en cualquier lugar del planeta, de forma segura e inmediata de gente que te alquile hardware infalible para verificar tu horo?



Mi "hardware" lo llevo puesto desde el momento en que nací. 

Quienes te alquilan sus máquinas tras haberte creado una nueva necesidad se descojonan de ti


----------



## luca (13 Jun 2016)

No curro gratis.


----------



## Shheila (14 Jun 2016)

Bitcoin está bien, pero es pasajero y acabará desapareciendo. Lo que va a perdurar será la tecnología blockchain y nuevas criptomonedas más escalables con un beta no tan laggeado. Pero como experimento Bitcoin ha sido muy útil


----------



## Plymouth (14 Jun 2016)

Shheila dijo:


> Bitcoin está bien, pero es pasajero y acabará desapareciendo. Lo que va a perdurar será la tecnología blockchain y nuevas criptomonedas más escalables con un beta no tan laggeado. Pero como experimento Bitcoin ha sido muy útil


----------



## mol (14 Jun 2016)

Y qué me decís de aquel momento no hace mucho cuando cada bitcoin llegó a costar 850 o más euros... Y bajó??


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> He pagado cienes de veces online de forma instantánea. El "avance" de bitcoin es ponerle pedales a la red.
> 
> La idea de tener que descargarse toda la historia de todos los pagos efectuados por todos los usuarios es de bombero averiao, vamos, como colgarse una rueda de molino al cuello para ir a nadar.



Eres AlfRom, ¿a que sí?

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 01:54 ----------




Shheila dijo:


> Bitcoin está bien, pero es pasajero y acabará desapareciendo. Lo que va a perdurar será la tecnología blockchain y nuevas criptomonedas más escalables con un beta no tan laggeado. Pero como experimento Bitcoin ha sido muy útil



Sí, ese es el sueño húmedo de todos los que no se atreven a entrar ahora porque piensan que ya han perdido el tren porque a estas alturas Bitcoin está muy caro. Por esa misma mentalidad se han creado ya como otras 1000 criptodivisas y... ¿sabes qué? Todas han fracasado en desbancar a Bitcoin.

Pero vamos, podéis seguir soñando...

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 01:58 ----------




mol dijo:


> Y qué me decís de aquel momento no hace mucho cuando cada bitcoin llegó a costar 850 o más euros... Y bajó??



que no fueron 850, sino 1240 más o menos.

Y sí, bajó, igual que la vez anterior, que llegó hasta 266 y también bajó, para luego subir a 1240 un tiempo después y bajar y quedarse más o menos en 300.

Ahora que está subiendo, lo más seguro es que vuelva a bajar luego, pero... ¿se cumplirá la Autosimilaridad y subirá hasta 4600 - 6200 para luego quedarse entre 1000 y 2000 cuando baje?

Esa es la cuestión. Como ha indicado otro forero, sube y baja, pero cada vez el suelo es más alto. Tanto o más que el techo anterior.


----------



## itaka (14 Jun 2016)

bueno como creo que hay mucha gente esperando que se cumpla la Autosimilaridad, creo que en esta ocasión habrá sorpresas para pillar con el pie cambiado a todos. puede que suba mucho más y que la bajada sea aun mayor de la que se comenta, pero bueno solo es una opinión, tb decir que pensaba que iba a corregir en 500 XDD, así que poco caso hacedme


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2016)

el pago con bitcoin también puede ser instantaneo con el uso de otras plataformas, 
bitcoin no es un sistema de pago, es una "divisa"

coinbase intenta imitar a paypal, 
asi que cuando pensais que otros sistemas de pago son mas rapidos, realmente es la plataforma donde se mueven los euros, por que una transferencia internacionall puede tardar 3 o 4 días,
y si usas solo bitcoin, en 1 hora tienes hyper confirmada la transaccion por media red,
eso no es mas que una medida de seguridad, hoy en dia poquisimas personas tendras capacidad para ejecutar un doble pago en la red, ya que hace falta tener control de una grandiosa parte de la misma.
una sola confirmación ya es una enorme garantía.

pensad en lo que tardan en devovlerte el dinero a tu tarjeta de credito cando os deuvlven un dinero de algo, hasta 15 dias!!
eso si que es una barbaridad, y no tildar a bitcoin de "lento" por que tarda 1 hora en confirmarse un par de veces.


----------



## Esse est deus (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Porque, admitámoslo, no quieres ser rico. Ahora que tienes la oportunidad de tu vida para escapar te la carrera de la rata, la sola idea te horripila. Eso de dejar de ser un parado o un triste asalariado sujeto a los vaivenes y caprichos de los gobiernos y del mercado laboral es lo que menos quieres. Te han educado para ser un esclavo y emprender cualquier acción que te haga superar esa condición iría contra el programa de control mental que tienes instalado en el cerebro.
> 
> 21 millones de bitcoins en total, cifra a la que casi llegaremos en la próxima década pero que no será alcanzada completamente hasta el siglo que viene. Por ahora somos 7.400 millones de personas, lo cual, si la población no creciese de aquí al momento en el que toda la masa monetaria haya sido completamente creada, nos da unos 0,00283783783784 bitcoins por persona en el planeta. ¿Para qué comprar ahora al menos 1 bitcoin y así, dentro de unos años, cuando triunfe, porque casi seguro que lo hará, ser millonario? Ahhh, tienes unos ahorrillos, pero para qué tirar el dinero, ¿verdad?, mejor gastártelo en tomar todos los días agua con sabor a calcetín usado en el Starbucks por 3 leuros, irte a Tailandia con la parienta a la playita, o pegarte unas vacaciones en Camboya para ir a ver Angkor Wat y sacarte muchas fotos que poder publicar en tu caralibro para dar envidia a tus amistades como hacen todos los millones de borregos que, como tú, pasan su vida sin aprovechar las grandes oportunidades que se presentan para salir del redil, para dejar de ser una oveja, para dejar de integrar ese 99% de esclavos que, desgraciadamente, son presa fácil del sistema y existen únicamente porque los de arriba todavía necesitan mano de obra (ya veremos cuando la robótica avance más).
> 
> ...



Compré 30 bitcoins cuando valían menos que la chatarra. Y me temo que triunfará, pero cada vez me doy más cuenta que los motivos por lo que los compré han sido deteriorados mucho durante estos años en que ha fluctuado con otras monedas dando lugar a grandes procesos de acumulación en pocas manos, por lo que aquello de que quitando los primeros, todos salíamos a la carrera temprano es obvio que no, y que el fenómeno ya tiene forma muy desigual y se tardará otros dos siglos en que se pueda resditribuir más equitativamente, como mínimo.


----------



## Josar (14 Jun 2016)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> Compré 30 bitcoins cuando valían menos que la chatarra. Y me temo que triunfará, pero cada vez me doy más cuenta que los motivos por lo que los compré han sido deteriorados mucho durante estos años en que ha fluctuado con otras monedas dando lugar a grandes procesos de acumulación en pocas manos, por lo que aquello de que quitando los primeros, todos salíamos a la carrera temprano es obvio que no, y que el fenómeno ya tiene forma muy desigual y se tardará otros dos siglos en que se pueda resditribuir más equitativamente, como mínimo.



Bitcoin no se creo para redistribuir la riqueza, no es su finalidad.

Para eso se crea una moneda y se regala a partes iguales a todos los habitantes del planeta. Pero eso sería el equivalente a dar paguitas a gente que se lo curra y a gente que no quiere dar un palo al agua.

Bitcoin se creo para que nadie sea el dios del dinero y lo cree de la nada a su favor claro. 

Evidentemente si montas una empresa y ganas mucho dinero o trabajas 24h al día, podrás tener más bitcoins ahorrados que una persona sin estudios que este tirada en el sofa.

Bitcoin no se creo para dar una paga redistribuida a todos por igual, se creo para que el estado no te pueda robar el dinero, ni crearlo de la nada para dar pagas a quien ellos quieran e inflacionar el dinero de quien quiera ahorrar


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> Bitcoin no se creo para dar una paga redistribuida a todos por igual, se creo para que el estado no te pueda robar el dinero, ni crearlo de la nada para dar pagas a quien ellos quieran e inflacionar el dinero de quien quiera ahorrar



En dos palabras, el bitcoin es una edición autolimitada de PATACONES.

EL PATACÓN: DINERO O SÓLO PROMESA


----------



## Josar (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> En dos palabras, el bitcoin es una edición autolimitada de PATACONES.
> 
> EL PATACÓN: DINERO O SÓLO PROMESA



Creo no te has leído ni la noticia

El patacon es una edición limita del fiat.

Dependes de la "promesa" de lo que su dueño "el estado" quiera darte, anularlos o fabricar miles más de la nada.

Tanto el patacon, como el fiat, solo harán rica a una persona, su dueño.

Bitcoin no tiene dueño, por lo tanto no estas a expensas de lo que su dueño quiera que pase. 

El destino de bitcoin no lo decidirá una única persona, su dueño, lo decidirán miles o millones de personas. Esa es la gran diferencia


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> Bitcoin no se creo para redistribuir la riqueza, no es su finalidad.



El problema es que si no se distribuye no puede funcionar como medio de pago y terminará fracasando.

Es el problema de Bitcoin, la gente tenderá a acapararlas y utilizará como medios de pago divisas "menos valiosas". A la larga se depreciará mucho, la gente no estará dispuesta a pagar grandes cantidades de dinero por pura especulación.

La situación deflacionaria en una divisa no es deseable. Se debe buscar la estabilidad. Sólo la veo viable si se exige por ley utilizar esa divisa.


----------



## remonster (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El problema es que si no se distribuye no puede funcionar como medio de pago y terminará fracasando.
> 
> Es el problema de Bitcoin, la gente tenderá a acapararlas y utilizará como medios de pago divisas "menos valiosas". A la larga se depreciará, la gente no estará dispuesta a pagar grandes cantidades de dinero por pura especulación.



El fiat está bien distribuido? Qué es bien distribuido? Que tu tengas más?...vale...nos vamos entendiendo...


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> El fiat está bien distribuido? Qué es bien distribuido? Que tu tengas más?...vale...nos vamos entendiendo...



El dinero fiat tampoco está bien distribuido pero se exige por ley para realizar pagos, por ejemplo: abonar los impuestos.


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El dinero fiat tampoco está bien distribuido pero se exige por ley para realizar pagos, por ejemplo: abonar los impuestos.



El oro tampoco está bien distribuido y todo el mundo lo desea. El platino tampoco. Los rolex tampoco. Los yates de lujo tampoco. Los diamantes, los rubíes y las esmeraldas tampoco. Los Lamborghini tampoco...

Ahhh, ¡y las tías buenas tampoco!

De hecho, lo que la gente suele desear es lo escaso, no lo abundante. Si a todo el mundo le dieran un Premio Nobel, éste no significaría nada.

Y el estado no obliga a la gente a que desee ninguna de esas cosas.


----------



## remonster (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El dinero fiat tampoco está bien distribuido pero se exige por ley para realizar pagos, por ejemplo: abonar los impuestos.



Sigues sin responder qué es pars ti "estar bien distribuido".

En realidad las distribuciones de riqueza son siempre de tipo Pareto y nada igualitarias. Por ejemplo, un 20% de los tios nos follamos al 80% de las tías. Que tú no estás en el grupo elegido? Pues te jodes hamijo...


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> El oro tampoco está bien distribuido y todo el mundo lo desea. El platino tampoco. Los rolex tampoco. Los yates de lujo tampoco. Los diamantes, los rubíes y las esmeraldas tampoco. Los Lamborghini tampoco...
> 
> Ahhh, ¡y las tías buenas tampoco!
> 
> ...



Todo lo que has citado son objetos con un valor en sí mismo, además de escasos. Bitcoin sólo son unos números.

La clave del éxito de las criptodivisas se producirá cuando un gobierno cree una oficial para su territorio. Esto sólo se generará con un intenso movimiento ciudadano que lo exija. La oligarquía jamás renunciará a la impresora de dinero.

Para limitar la acaparación es necesario incluir oxidación en la criptodivisa, es decir, una pérdida de valor al guardarla. Además serviría para mantener la infraestructura de pagos.

Personalmente veo claro cuál será la criptodivisa que triunfará:

1. Se exige por ley.

2. Incluye oxidación.

Esto garantiza que se usa para lo que debe ser: un medio de pago.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> Tanto el patacon, como el fiat, solo harán rica a una persona, su dueño.
> 
> Bitcoin no tiene dueño, por lo tanto no estas a expensas de lo que su dueño quiera que pase.



Los dueños de bitcoin son aquellos que, si cesasen en su actividad, destruirían su valor. Te tengo que explicar quienes son? 

Otra pista: son los que cobran el *señoreaje* de la moneda, los que "acuñan" cada transacción quedándose con su "tasa", son la casta del bitcoin 

Si no lo ves búscate un oculista con urgencia.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 12:39 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Por ejemplo, un 20% de los tios nos follamos al 80% de las tías. Que tú no estás en el grupo elegido? Pues te jodes hamijo...



Ya está el acomplejao sacando su micropene a colación. Es incapaz de argumentar nada sin antes reafirmarse en su carencia fundamental.


----------



## Josar (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El problema es que si no se distribuye no puede funcionar como medio de pago y terminará fracasando.
> 
> Es el problema de Bitcoin, la gente tenderá a acapararlas y utilizará como medios de pago divisas "menos valiosas". A la larga se depreciará mucho, la gente no estará dispuesta a pagar grandes cantidades de dinero por pura especulación.
> 
> La situación deflacionaria en una divisa no es deseable. Se debe buscar la estabilidad. Sólo la veo viable si se exige por ley utilizar esa divisa.



Evidentemente al haber una divisa inflacionaria con dueño y otra libre deflacionaria, esta claro cual guardar.

Pero vamos que actualmente tal como va el sistema, ahora mismo no creo que bitcoin le quite el sitio al fiat y ni que trate de competir con el.

Yo lo veo más como competidor del oro o bankcolchon, para guardar tus ahorros fuera del sistema, de corralitos, quitas, fronteras o mover grandes sumas de dinero.

No para ir a comprar un paquete de pipas a un quiosco.

Mientras que el mercado lo valore, y tenga volumen para cambiarlos y aceptación por miles de personas. Es un sistema mil veces mejor que el oro, si la gente paga 1300$ por un trozo de metal amarillo que no sirve ni para comprar pipas y tienes muchos mas problemas a la hora de venderlos, trasnsportarlos, etc... A cuanto se puede vender un bitcoin?

Da igual que el panadero de abajo de casa no los acepte, o que no te quieras gastar 0,000000002 en una barra pan.

Si la gente se da cuenta de que tiene un uso mucho mayor al oro, para guardar su dinero, no para comprar pipas. Ya solo con eso se iría el precio a la luna

Mas adelante y mediante sidechains, enlazadas a la blockchain de bitcoin, se pueden sacar otras cryptos inferiores, con otros usos que no sean guardar dinero, si no gastarlo.

Y tendríamos nuestra crypto inflacionaria, sin dueño tb para gastar.


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> Yo lo veo más como competidor del oro o bankcolchon, para guardar tus ahorros fuera del sistema, de corralitos, quitas, fronteras o mover grandes sumas de dinero.



El problema sobre esta interpretación es que Bitcoin no es como el oro. Se pueden crear nuevas criptodivisas con mucha facilidad. La abundante competencia que puede tener es muy inquietante como para guardar grandes cantidades de dinero ahí.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> si la gente paga 1300$ por un trozo de metal amarillo que no sirve ni para comprar pipas y tienes muchos mas problemas a la hora de venderlos, trasnsportarlos, etc... A cuanto se puede vender un bitcoin?



Lo que hay que leer, que el oro no sirve ni para comprar pipas... hasta donde llega la estulticia humana?

Gente como tú solo desprestigia a la comunidad que pretendes promocionar. Nadie va a meter su dinero donde solo hay una cuerda de enajenados.


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

Bueno, pues como ya he dicho, nos os preocupéis, no compréis, olvidaos de Bitcoin, total, Bitcoin no os necesita, ahí está, sin vosotros, sin contar con vuestro apoyo, sin vuestra inversión, cada día usado por más gente, moviendo continuamente ingentes cantidades de dinero, con una red cada vez más fuerte, cada día que pasa más famoso, generando debate, discusiones y preocupación entre las altas esferas, críticas en los medios de comunicación. Si no fuera a llegar a ninguna parte no hablarían de él, lo hacen porque lo temen, lo ponen a caldo y eso no desanima a la gente igual que no han desanimado a los que usan el eMule ni el BitTorrent. Tampoco el estado ha conseguido nunca nada en la lucha contra la droga, sigue habiendo tráfico de estupefacientes, adictos y consumidores.

El estado podrá hacer lo que quiera, pero no puede luchar contra un enemigo que cada día es más fuerte y cuenta con más apoyos. Podrá llorar, mandar a sus troles, a sus esbirros, intentar difamar, programar mentalmente a la gente para que desista, pero siempre hay un porcentaje de no-borregos que se salen del redil, un fallo en la matrix, un subproducto de una ecuación no balanceada como decía el arquitecto, algo que desestabiliza al sistema y que, finalmente, produce un desequilibrio tal que lo obliga a cambiar, a reestablecer un nuevo punto de partida para no acabar despedazado.

Osea que ya sabéis, no lo uséis, total, ¿para qué? Si sabéis que el Bitcoin que hoy compréis por 700 USD dentro de unos años no va a valer 100.000 o 1.000.000 USD. No os arriesguéis por si acaso, no va con vosotros, seguid remando al son de la flauta.

Os agradecemos vuestra oposión, vuestra falta de visión. Es la selección natural. Los despiertos, los conscientes, los que ven el futuro antes que los demás porque son capaces de extrapolar los acontecimientos mediante el análisis del presente son los que sacan ventaja. La naturaleza se autorregula.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Bueno, pues como ya he dicho, nos os preocupéis, no compréis



Fallas el tiro. Se trata de informar a la gente de los CONTRAS en medio de una manada histérica que solo quiere ver PROs.


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Bueno, pues como ya he dicho, nos os preocupéis, no compréis, olvidaos de Bitcoin, total, Bitcoin no os necesita, ahí está, sin vosotros, sin contar con vuestro apoyo, sin vuestra inversión, cada día usado por más gente, moviendo continuamente ingentes cantidades de dinero, con una red cada vez más fuerte, cada día que pasa más famoso, generando debate, discusiones y preocupación entre las altas esferas, críticas en los medios de comunicación.



No te equivoques, yo apoyo a Bitcoin pero soy consciente de sus muchas limitaciones.

Mi objetivo es que existan alternativas monetarias al dinero fiat. El vuestro es muy diferente: sois especuladores y actuáis con fanatismo cegados por los beneficios que os imagináis lograr en un futuro.


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Fallas el tiro. Se trata de informar a la gente de los CONTRAS en medio de una manada histérica que solo quiere ver PROs.



No se trata de eso, se trata de que eres un troll multinick recientemente baneado, tu anterior nick era AlfRom. Vives en Argentina, allí resulta más barato contratar a mercenarios como tú y Nico. Y te pagan por intentar desalentar a la gente y sembrar ideas que benefician a tus empleadores.

De eso se trata.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No te equivoques, yo apoyo a Bitcoin pero soy consciente de sus muchas limitaciones.



No, no eres consciente de nada, porque dejas bien claro con cada comentario que no tienes ni puta idea, ni de Bitcoin, ni de economía.

Y si quieres traigo aquí tu primer post en el primer hilo sobre Bitcoin en el que dejabas patente tu preocupación de que Bitcoin, por su marcado carácter deflacionario, pudiese entrar en la "destructiva espiral deflacionaria". ::

Ni tienes puta idea de Bitcoin, ni tampoco tienes puta idea de economía al hacer referencia a una falacia como la "espiral deflacionaria"


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No se trata de eso, se trata de que eres un troll multinick recientemente baneado, tu anterior nick era AlfRom. Vives en Argentina, allí resulta más barato contratar a mercenarios como tú y Nico. Y te pagan por intentar desalentar a la gente y sembrar ideas que benefician a tus empleadores.
> 
> De eso se trata.



Lo dicho, bitcoin = Mineros haciendo pasta + cuerda de enajenados jugándose la suya.


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ni tienes puta idea de Bitcoin, ni tampoco tienes puta idea de economía al hacer referencia a una falacia como la "espiral deflacionaria"



Sé que te molesta que te diga lo que eres: un especulador que actúa por pura avaricia. Vuestra ilusión son las burbujas.

Dependéis de que entre más gente para sacar rentabilidad, como el clásico timo piramidal. Incluso utilizáis los mismos discursos de los charlatanes que intentan ganar adeptos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sé que te molesta que te diga lo que eres: un especulador que actúa por pura avaricia. Vuestra ilusión son las burbujas.
> 
> Dependéis de que entre más gente para sacar rentabilidad, como el clásico timo piramidal. Incluso utilizáis los mismos discursos de los charlatanes que intentan ganar adeptos.



Vete a tomar por culo, ignorante de los cojones. Y ahora voy a poner aquí tus pots de inútil para hacer escarnio de tu idiotez.

Aquí está la primera intervención de BudSpencer en uno de los primeros hilos de Bitcoin:


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=4666502&postcount=100
```



BudSpencer dijo:


> _El problema de* la espiral deflacionaria a la que conduce Bitcoines inquietante* . Provocaría una enorme especulación con la moneda, acaparación y reducción radical de las transacciones comerciales. Esta situación se dará al 100% seguro. Si se supera con éxito y la moneda sobrevive (harto difícil) sin duda alcanzaríamos la estabilidad de precios.
> 
> Por si acaso... ya he empezado a minar
> 
> Chincheta para el hilo, por favor. Estamos creando una nueva moneda. _



Muy preocupado él por la espiral deflacionaria, que es una falacia como la copa de un pino que se tragan todos aquellos que no tienen ni puta idea de economía.

Post del 10 de julio de 2011. ¿Qué, "superdotado", ha llegado ya la temida y preocupante "espiral deflacionaria" a Bitcoin?

¿Ves como no tienes ni puta idea de nada?

El 10 de junio de 2011 Bitcoin cotizaba a alrededor de 15$, pero claro, probablemente el pajarito no adquirió ninguno por el miedo a la "espiral deflacionaria".

Si no tuviste ni puta idea de economía en aquel momento, no descargues tu frustración ahora contra nosotros, inútil.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 14:24 ----------

¿Se ha reducido también el número de "transacciones comerciales" tal y como preveías "100% seguro"? :XX::XX:


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Muy preocupado él por la espiral deflacionaria, que es una falacia como la copa de un pino que se tragan todos aquellos que no tienen ni puta idea de economía.



El error de todos aquellos que no tenéis ni puta idea de economía es que toda intervención sea para inflacionar por decreto (fiat) o deflacionar por diseño (bitcoin) es la misma mierda.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Se ha reducido también el número de "transacciones comerciales" tal y como preveías "100% seguro"?



Donde se pueden comprobar los datos de transacciones comerciales? (no las especulativas en los exchanges)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2016)

Bien que se puso a minar el pajarito en cuanto vió una oportunidad y "aconsejaba" chincheta al hilo porque, claro está, en aquel momento estaba "creando una nueva moneda".

Pero supongo que ante su gran ignorancia económica, el mercado de Bitcoin lo habrá dejado un par de veces en la cuneta y con los pantalones bajados y ahora se revuelve contra su querida "nueva moneda" como una mujer despechada.

Y éste es el que ahora tiene los santos cojonazos de llamarme a mi especulador. Sé un hombre, joder.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

He dicho que donde se pueden comprobar los datos de transacciones comerciales? (no las especulativas en los exchanges).

Has hecho una afirmación, mojonero, que necesita demostración.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y éste es el que ahora tiene los santos cojonazos de llamarme a mi especulador. Sé un hombre, joder.



jojojo! "_tu quoque_"...


----------



## Josar (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sé que te molesta que te diga lo que eres: un especulador que actúa por pura avaricia. Vuestra ilusión son las burbujas.
> 
> Dependéis de que entre más gente para sacar rentabilidad, como el clásico timo piramidal. Incluso utilizáis los mismos discursos de los charlatanes que intentan ganar adeptos.



No te equivoques, ganar dinero le gusta a todo el mundo

Pero no se apoya bitcoin por eso, también apoyaría el oro u otra herramienta que me permitiera que el estado no decida si voy a pasar hambre o no, o si mañana mis cuentas estaran en corralito.

A dia de hoy, la mejor herramienta para eso es bitcoin, no te confundas.

P.d: sobre tu comentario anterior, se pueden crear infinidad de crypto, como puede haber infinidad de metales, y almacenar piedras o cobre en vez de oro. Pero el oro tiene unas propiedades mejor que los demás metales para ser utilizado como dinero. A su vez bitcoin tiene unas propiedades, como el efecto red, la potencia de su red y la blockchain más segura, que no tienen las demás crypto.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> A su vez bitcoin tiene unas propiedades, como el efecto red, la potencia de su red y la blockchain más segura, que no tienen las de demás crypto.



A diferencia de los metales, el efecto red, la potencia de su red y la blockchain los pueden duplicar otras criptomonedas, no son exclusivos de bitcoin. 

A diferencia de los metales, debes estar muy pendiente de bitcoin porque toda tecnología se abandona por otra mejor o que mole más. Si no te sales a tiempo te quedarás sujetando la bolsa.


----------



## Josar (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> A diferencia de los metales, el efecto red, la potencia de su red y la blockchain los pueden duplicar otras criptomonedas, no son exclusivos de bitcoin.
> 
> A diferencia de los metales, estar muy pendiente de bitcoin porque como toda tecnología se abandonará por otra mejor o que mole más. Si no te sales a tiempo te quedarás sujetando la bolsa.



Es evidente que pensamos diferentes y los dos pensamos tener razón, la mejor forma de verlo es demostrarlo

Ya te digo yo, que porque muchas cryptos que crees no vas a poder superar a bitcoin

Si piensas que no, no discutamos más, fábrica la tuya a ver donde termina y ya verás a la gente corriendo para irse con tu crypto 

Y aunque el estado sacara la suya, no le robaría usuarios a bitcoin, seguiría siendo igual que el fiat pero en digital, con el estado creando o betando las cuentas que quiera.

La gente que quiere que el estado controle sus cuentas ya sigue en el fiat, los que no quieren eso, seguirán sin quererlo en versión digital de dinero controlado por el estado


----------



## BudSpencer (14 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bien que se puso a minar el pajarito en cuanto vió una oportunidad y "aconsejaba" chincheta al hilo porque, claro está, en aquel momento estaba "creando una nueva moneda".
> 
> Pero supongo que ante su gran ignorancia económica, el mercado de Bitcoin lo habrá dejado un par de veces en la cuneta y con los pantalones bajados y ahora se revuelve contra su querida "nueva moneda" como una mujer despechada.
> 
> Y éste es el que ahora tiene los santos cojonazos de llamarme a mi especulador. Sé un hombre, joder.



Estás obsesionado con el dinero.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> Ya te digo yo, que porque muchas cryptos que crees no vas a poder superar a bitcoin



Claro, y por muchos navegadores que crees no vas a poder superar a Netscape.

Lo dices tú y sabes que es una solemne tontería (si no te das cuenta entoces es grave).



BudSpencer dijo:


> Estás obsesionado con el dinero.



Suele ocurrir con los pobres de solemnidad.


----------



## Shheila (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sí, ese es el sueño húmedo de todos los que no se atreven a entrar ahora porque piensan que ya han perdido el tren porque a estas alturas Bitcoin está muy caro. Por esa misma mentalidad se han creado ya como otras 1000 criptodivisas y... ¿sabes qué? Todas han fracasado en desbancar a Bitcoin.
> 
> Pero vamos, podéis seguir soñando...





Creo que como en la mayoría de debates hay 3 casos: los cegados por alguno de los dos extremos y los que ven pros y contras. 
Bitcoin es una tecnología interesante, ha resultado muy útil y abre muchos caminos. Yo misma he comprado y minado bastantes más que la mayoría de la gente que conozco ( y hablo de un entorno tecnológico). 

Es más, una de las principales actividades de mi empresa está directamente relacionada con la tecnología blockchain.

Por otro lado, también veo a mucha gente cegada por el campo btc/$ , gente completamente entregada a la especulación de la misma y que creen que btc se establecerá como la moneda del futuro. Y ciertamente disiento, le veo demasiadas carencias. Ojalá me equivoque, también el beta murió ante el vhs.


----------



## remonster (14 Jun 2016)

Shheila dijo:


> Creo que como en la mayoría de debates hay 3 casos: los cegados por alguno de los dos extremos y los que ven pros y contras.
> Bitcoin es una tecnología interesante, ha resultado muy útil y abre muchos caminos. Yo misma he comprado y minado bastantes más que la mayoría de la gente que conozco ( y hablo de un entorno tecnológico).
> 
> Es más, una de las principales actividades de mi empresa está directamente relacionada con la tecnología blockchain.
> ...



Hostias una minera! La primera que conozco...

Señorita, se ha ganado unas fantas cuando quiera


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

Shheila dijo:


> Creo que como en la mayoría de debates hay 3 casos: los cegados por alguno de los dos extremos y los que ven pros y contras.
> Bitcoin es una tecnología interesante, ha resultado muy útil y abre muchos caminos. Yo misma he comprado y minado bastantes más que la mayoría de la gente que conozco ( y hablo de un entorno tecnológico).
> 
> Es más, una de las principales actividades de mi empresa está directamente relacionada con la tecnología blockchain.
> ...



La cosa es que el Beta era propietario de Sony y Sony no concedía licencias. El VHS se podía licenciar.

Bitcoin es software libre, es abierto 100%. Las carencias que tenga se podrán solucionar. Algunos ya han intentado "solventarlas" creando su propia cryptodivisa que añade esto o lo otro, o que varía en tal o cual cosa. Más de 200 cryptos hasta la fecha, y parece que no ha cuajado ninguna, parece que al final esas carencias no eran tan relevantes o eso que aportaban no era tan importante.

La cosa es que la mejor solución técnica no es la que se suele imponer, sino la que logra expandirse rápidamente en un nicho vacío del mercado y lo copa.

Si de otra forma fuera habría triunfado el Betamax, que era superior al VHS técnicamente. El Beta no logró expandirse rápidamente porque los videos de Sony eran muy caros, la competencia los fabricó más baratos licenciando el VHS, entonces el VHS copó el mercado y ya la gente no se movió de ahí.

Lo miso por ejemplo ha pasado con Windows, no es el mejor OS, pero Microsoft copó el mercado del IBM PC con el MS-DOS y la gente se quedó ahí, luego sacaron Windows y la gente lo usó porque era la evolución natural de MS-DOS.

Etc.

Lo mismo pasará con Bitcoin. La diferencia es que ahora estamos con software libre y podemos mejorarlo, por lo tanto, si otro proyecto quiere triunfar sobre Bitcoin aportando algo nuevo o corrigiendo alguna deficiencia de Bitcoin, si ese algo es importante, Bitcoin lo puede copiar, y cuenta con la ventaja de estar consolidado, de ser lo que la gente ya usa, de tener la red con el hash-rate más alto. Esa es la clave, está funcionando, está siendo usado. Tiene INERCIA.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 16:07 ----------

Se leen muchas cosas parecidas a "Lo importante no es Bitcoin, sino la tecnología del Blockchain" o "Bitcoin tiene fallos pero el Blockchain esto o lo otro".

Todo el mundo quiere hacer algo ahora con una Blockchain, está de moda, muchos no saben nisiquiera lo que es, para qué sirve o qué se puede hacer con algo así. Sobre todo muchas compañías financieras. El mensaje que se está mandando al mundo es que Bitcoin no sirve pero su tecnología será aprovechada para hacer cosas mejores.

Es bastante gracioso.

La verdad es que sí, se pueden utilizar blockchains para muchas cosas, pero todas esas compañías todavía no tienen nada concreto, nada que no sean ideas abstractas o humo.

Que si el internet de las cosas basado en blockchains, que si pagos interbancarios basados en blockchain para sustituir al SWIFT, que si registro de la propiedad basado en blockchain en el gobierno de nosedonde...

Vale, ¿pero todo eso en redes públicas? ¿Por Internet? ¿Con prueba de trabajo? ¿Con qué hash-rate? etc. Muchas cosas no tienen ni sentido, pero bueno, es la moda.

La verdad subyacente es que al sistema financiero le repatea enormemente que Bitcoin no esté bajo su control, que no lo puedan manipular.

Lo primero que hicieron fue intentar dividir a sus usuarios, financiando y promoviendo la creación de más cryptodivisas basadas en la misma tecnología. Una pléyade de alternativas de todos los colores, variaciones de lo mismo cambiando esto o aquello. El antiguo "divide et impera". Pero no ha funcionado, Bitcoin continuó siendo la más fuerte, no se consiguió dividir el interés de la gente. Las otras fueron desechadas, sólo aprovechado su tirón inicial para luego vender esas monedas por Bitcoin, la gente quiere al final la fuerte.

Luego el sistema financiero probó comprando a Mike Hearn y Gavin Andresen, esos dos pobres payasos, para intentar dividir el proyecto de Bitcoin desde dentro. Pero tampoco les ha funcionado, al final han hecho el ridículo y han sido condenados al ostracismo.

En fin, que todo va bien...

Ahh, otra cosa, por ejemplo, el platino es superior al oro en muchos aspectos: Es más duro, por lo tanto no hay que alearlo para que no se deformen las monedas, es más denso, por lo tanto en el mismo volumen puedes tener más masa, tiene un punto de fusión más alto, tiene más elasticidad y aun así es muy maleable y, sobre todo, es mucho más escaso. Pero el platino no ha conseguido superar al oro financieramente ni tampoco en joyería, la gente prefiere invertir en oro antes que en platino. El oro tiene INERCIA, el platino no.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> La verdad subyacente es que al sistema financiero le repatea enormemente que Bitcoin no esté bajo su control, que no lo puedan manipular.



Prueba lo que dices. Un bitcoin a 7 transacciones por segundo jamás puede ser una amenaza para Visa con capacidad para 56.000 transacciones por segundo. Ya no te digo si tomamos el sistema bancario en su conjunto.

Vamos, que ni en tus sueños más húmedos!


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

Otra cosa, en cuanto a lo de "gente completamente entregada a la especulación de la misma y que creen que btc se establecerá como la moneda del futuro"...

Verás, no es sólo especulación, es revolución. Bitcoin en sí es el mayor ataque de la historia moderna contra el poder financiero internacional, sería incluso más significativo que la revolución cubana.

Bitcon representa un éxito, es un clavo ardiendo en el corazón del capitalismo y de los que dirigen nuestro mundo. Es un bastión en terreno enemigo, un cáncer en un cuerpo extraño, una enfermedad para la banca internacional. Todavía estamos en los inicios pero Bitcoin es la operación más inteligente jamás diseñada para acabar con el enemigo en su propio terreno aprovechando sus propias armas, es decir, el egoismo intrínseco del capitalismo y la búsqueda incesante por aumentar los beneficios y concentrar el capital. Bitcoin ha sido una jugada maestra.

_"¿No queríais dinero electrónico hijos de puta? Pues aquí tenéis dinero electrónico. Eso sí, libre, sin inflación, fuera de vuestro control, accesible para todo aquel que lo quiera usar y anónimo."_


----------



## scratch (14 Jun 2016)

A veces no se si leo a Reputin, a Nico, a AlfRom, a MementoMori o a la madre que me parió.
Todos con la misma cantinela, sin querer siquiera analizar lo que se les responde una y otra vez.


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Prueba lo que dices. Un bitcoin a 7 transacciones por segundo jamás puede ser una amenaza para Visa con capacidad para 56.000 transacciones por segundo. Ya no te digo si tomamos el sistema bancario en su conjunto.
> 
> Vamos, que ni en tus sueños más húmedos!



No tengo que probarte nada chaval, no entro en tu juego, prueba tú lo contrario si quieres, me da igual, ya te lo he dicho: Bitcoin no te necesita, no inviertas, no es necesario que tú estés dentro. Bitcoin sobrevive sin ti, tú eres irrelevante, haz caso al primer post, no metas ni un duro en Bitcoin.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> No tengo que probarte nada chaval, no entro en tu juego, prueba tú lo contrario si quieres, me da igual, ya te lo he dicho: Bitcoin no te necesita, no inviertas, no es necesario que tú estés dentro. Bitcoin sobrevive sin ti, tú eres irrelevante, haz caso al primer post, no metas ni un duro en Bitcoin.



Lo que duelen las verdades cantadas eh? El escozoooooorrrrr!

Amenaza de qué, chavalín del rizo? Con 7 tpm bitcoin es un puto paria, lo trágico es esa tasa solo puede disminuir :bla:


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Lo que duelen las verdades cantadas eh? El escozoooooorrrrr!
> 
> Amenaza de qué, chavalín del rizo? Con 7 tpm bitcoin es un puto paria, lo trágico es esa tasa solo puede disminuir :bla:



Sabes que este nuevo multinick te lo van a acabar baneando dentro de poco igual que al anterior, ¿verdad?

Tú sigue subiendo el hilo, pringao


----------



## Lord Vader (14 Jun 2016)

UnForero dijo:


> Todo muy bonito hasta que a los yankees les de por empezar a detener gente y cortar el cotarro.
> 
> Porque estas cosas van así. El dia que toca toca y la pasta a tomar pol culo.



Suposiciones a futuro. No hay ninguna seguridad de nada. Ni con Bitcoin ni con ninguna otra cosa. ¿Y si les da por incautar el oro? Ya ha pasado antes. Como en 1933.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Sabes que este nuevo multinick te lo van a acabar baneando dentro de poco igual que al anterior, ¿verdad?
> 
> Tú sigue subiendo el hilo, pringao



Digo que con una capacidad de solo 7 tpm bitcoin es un paria financiero, no una amenaza para el sistema. 

Eso es todo lo que tienes por respuesta, tontinnnnn? Entonces admites que estoy en lo cierto? ::


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Digo que con una capacidad de solo 7 tpm bitcoin es un paria financiero, no una amenaza para el sistema.
> 
> Eso es todo lo que tienes por respuesta, tontinnnnn? Entonces admites que estoy en lo cierto? ::



Tienes razón, es una mala inversión, va a fracasar, no lo dudes, no compres, hazme caso, sigue remando al son de la flauta.

Como decía El Último de La Fila: "A galeras a remar".

Mientras tanto: 15.500 visitas tiene ya el hilo, buen trabajo trol, sigue subiéndolo ::


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Tienes razón, es una mala inversión, va a fracasar, no lo dudes, no compres, hazme caso, sigue remando al son de la flauta.
> 
> Como decía Manolo García: "A galeras a remar".



O sea que si lo compro y empiezo a usarlo religiosamente recitando "OMMMMMM" el límite de 7 tpm de bitcoin hacia dónde va a ir? hacia arriba o hacia abajo? 

Contesta tontinnnnn...


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

Gracias MementoMori, *15.500 *visitas en 2 días tiene ya el hilo, gracias de corazón.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Jun 2016)

Ya empezamos con los trolls nuevamente? IGNORAR.


----------



## scratch (14 Jun 2016)

No vamos para abajo?
660 $ en Bitfinex


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Gracias MementoMori, *15.500 *visitas en 2 días tiene ya el hilo, gracias de corazón.



Te ha comido la lengua el gato? 

Cómo se supone que amenazas al sistema con una capacidad de solo 7 transacciones por segundo? Las mentes iquisitivas quieren saber de qué cojones hablas!

Es una pregunta de FAQ, sencilla y obvia. Por qué no contestas tontinnnn? Tienes miedo a quedar más en evidencia? Amenaza de qué, tontinnnn?

Subo y resubo para que se enteren los despistaos que puedan caer en manos de estos vendehumos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Jun 2016)

scratch dijo:


> No vamos para abajo?
> 660 $ en Bitfinex



Lleva un rato con la grafica arriba y abajo.::


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

scratch dijo:


> No vamos para abajo?
> 660 $ en Bitfinex



Puede ser, acabo de ganar 1,1 BTC tradeando aprovechando la bajada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Estás obsesionado con el dinero.



Por supuesto que lo estoy. Pero no con su atesoramiento ni con aumentar la cantidad que puedo acumular. Me obsesionan sus cualidades, el momento en que surgió, su evolución en la humanidad, la función real que ha desempeñado en la sociedad y la manera en la que los gobernantes han adulterado su significado hasta conseguir engañar a la mayoría de sus gobernados.


----------



## scratch (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Puede ser, acabo de ganar 1,1 BTC tradeando aprovechando la bajada.



Enhorabuena!!
Yo no. :´´(


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Enhorabuena!!
> Yo no. :´´(



Me la estoy jugando, tengo ahora orden de venta a 686, y a ver si puedo recomprar a 672 o por ahí...


----------



## Shheila (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> La cosa es que el Beta era propietario de Sony y Sony no concedía licencias. El VHS se podía licenciar.
> 
> Bitcoin es software libre, es abierto 100%. Las carencias que tenga se podrán solucionar. Algunos ya han intentado "solventarlas" creando su propia cryptodivisa que añade esto o lo otro, o que varía en tal o cual cosa. Más de 200 cryptos hasta la fecha, y parece que no ha cuajado ninguna, parece que al final esas carencias no eran tan relevantes o eso que aportaban no era tan importante.
> 
> ...




Precisamente puse el ejemplo de Beta por eso, para indicar que no siempre la mejor tecnología triunfa en el mercado. También pasa con whatsapp / telegram, etc... en el fondo es una esperanza para bitcoin, pero en este caso lo veo más complicado por sus deficiencias estructurales que no creo que se puedan work-aroundear 
Sin acritud, pero de verdad que más bien pareces un fan que alguien objetivo. Defiendes bitcoin como si defendieras tu familia. Mira, no te obsesiones. Si compraste btc en un buen momento, por mucho que baje no perderás demasiado, no te lo tomes tan a pecho.

La tecnología blockchain tiene muchísimas aplicaciones. Tendemos a un mundo descentralizado, eso lo tengo clarísimo.

Dices que no hay aplicaciones prácticas, te cito algunas:

Chain | Enterprise Blockchain Infrastructure
Bitfury
https://stampery.com

Y un artículo relativamente reciente:

Banks, tech companies move on from bitcoin to blockchain | Reuters


Esto no ha hecho nada más que empezar..


----------



## Plymouth (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Lo que duelen las verdades cantadas eh? El escozoooooorrrrr!
> 
> Amenaza de qué, chavalín del rizo? Con 7 tpm bitcoin es un puto paria, lo trágico es esa tasa solo puede disminuir :bla:



Nicolfrom, ya se te ha explicado varias veces que esto no es un problema, pero como lo vuelves a preguntar cada vez que te creas una cuenta, te lo vuelvo a recordar:



Inquisicion dijo:


> Los que aun lloran por que si Bitcoin no va a poder escalar para hacer volumen de transacciones masivas aun no se enteran de que ya hay solucion con el protocolo Lightining, el cual es de codigo abierto y a parte de Blockstream, hay otras empresas compitiendo entre si para intentar dar el mejor servicio, lo cual es siempre buenas noticias. Las cosas se mueven y mientras os quejais en foros hay gente mas inteligente que vosotros trabajando en ello:
> 
> Thaddeus Dryja showing the Lightning Network on Segnet - YouTube
> 
> ...




Y ahora sigue cagando posts por centimillos


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

Shheila dijo:


> Precisamente puse el ejemplo de Beta por eso, para indicar que no siempre la mejor tecnología triunfa en el mercado. También pasa con whatsapp / telegram, etc... en el fondo es una esperanza para bitcoin, pero en este caso lo veo más complicado por sus deficiencias estructurales que no creo que se puedan work-aroundear
> Sin acritud, pero de verdad que más bien pareces un fan que alguien objetivo. Defiendes bitcoin como si defendieras tu familia. Mira, no te obsesiones. Si compraste btc en un buen momento, por mucho que baje no perderás demasiado, no te lo tomes tan a pecho.
> 
> La tecnología blockchain tiene muchísimas aplicaciones. Tendemos a un mundo descentralizado, eso lo tengo clarísimo.
> ...



No es obsesión. Por ejemplo Storj es una de las mejores cosas con utilidad práctica que creo que se están haciendo con blockchains. No digo que no haya cosas, digo que ahora todo el mundo quiere usar una blockchain para algo y no tiene todavía claro para qué, que hay mucho humo.

Por otra parte, ¿cuales son esas deficiencias estructurales sin solución que mencionas?, tengo curiosidad.

Otra cosa, tampoco hace falta que todo lo que sea descentralizado esté basado en una blockchain. Fíjate por ejemplo en Tox.


----------



## barborico (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Te ha comido la lengua el gato?
> 
> Cómo se supone que amenazas al sistema con una capacidad de solo 7 transacciones por segundo? Las mentes iquisitivas quieren saber de qué cojones hablas!
> 
> ...



Aquí en España solemos poner interrogantes y exclamaciones al principio y al final de la frase: ¿?¡!

Has pasado el corrector ortográfico bien, pero te ha faltado eso.

De nada, astroturfer


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

barborico dijo:


> Aquí en España solemos poner interrogantes y exclamaciones al principio y al final de la frase: ¿?¡!
> 
> Has pasado el corrector ortográfico bien, pero te ha faltado eso.
> 
> De nada, astroturfer



Es que el servicio de CMs y trolls a sueldo lo tienen externalizado en Argentina, por lo visto allí están más baratos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Es que el servicio de CMs y trolls a sueldo lo tienen externalizado en Argentina, por lo visto allí están más baratos.



En Venezuela.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

Inquisicion dijo:


> Nicolfrom, ya se te ha explicado varias veces que esto no es un problema, pero como lo vuelves a preguntar cada vez que te creas una cuenta, te lo vuelvo a recordar:



Si no es un problema por que Lightning no es todavia parte de bitcoin? Pajas al aire. El movimiento se demuestra andando y bitcoin NO TIRA esa es la realidad


----------



## remonster (14 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Si no es un problema por que Lightning no es todavia parte de bitcoin? Pajas al aire. El movimiento se demuestra andando y bitcoin NO TIRA esa es la realidad



Dicho por un paleto mongo que no ha hecho una transaccion bitcoin en su puta vida.

Alguien de los que tienen experiencia ha tenido algun problema con alguna transaccion? Yo nunca


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Dicho por un paleto mongo que no ha hecho una transaccion bitcoin en su puta vida.
> 
> Alguien de los que tienen experiencia ha tenido algun problema con alguna transaccion? Yo nunca



Yo tampoco y he hecho montones.


----------



## MementoMori (14 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Dicho por un paleto mongo que no ha hecho una transaccion bitcoin en su puta vida.
> 
> Alguien de los que tienen experiencia ha tenido algun problema con alguna transaccion? Yo nunca



No se habla de tener problemas, pichacorta, sino de que bitcoin con 7 putas transacciones por segundo no puede representar amenaza alguna para el sistema, como juraba el tontinnnn de Bluearrow intentando convencer a algun idealista de que se meta en la piramide.


----------



## McNulty (14 Jun 2016)

Donde están los yates y las putas que ya es verano, por lo menos gastar algo de todas la pasta que estáis ganando, y ponernos los dientes largos a los pobres.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2016)

Yo he hecho algunas transacciones bastante "exóticas" y todo siempre ha funcionado fenomenal. Hace ya algunos años, las enviaba sin comisión, hace poco envié una en honor a Spielzeug que era un graffiti en la cadena de bloques y tampoco hubo problemas, hace un par de años utilicé armory para generar una dirección multifirma con la que realizar una transacción con equilibrio de Nash con Tolomeo y fue fenomenal, también he realizado alguna que otra "raw transaction" (construir tú mismo la transacción a pelo sin ayuda de la billetera) y también fue sobre ruedas (aunque esta última opción es extremadamente peligrosa).

Todo marchó genial


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

McNulty dijo:


> Donde están los yates y las putas que ya es verano, por lo menos gastar algo de todas la pasta que estáis ganando, y ponernos los dientes largos a los pobres.



Yo voy a tener que vender algo pa costearme las vacaciones, voy muy corto de cash.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Jun 2016)

Paso de leerme todo el hilo, pero la única razón para no comprar bitcoin es porque eres pobre y necesitas la pasta para otras cosas más básicas. Fin del hilo.


----------



## BlueArrow (14 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo he hecho algunas transacciones bastante "exóticas" y todo siempre ha funcionado fenomenal. Hace ya algunos años, las enviaba sin comisión, hace poco envié una en honor a Spielzeug que era un graffiti en la cadena de bloques y tampoco hubo problemas, hace un par de años utilicé armory para generar una dirección multifirma con la que realizar una transacción con equilibrio de Nash con Tolomeo y fue fenomenal, también he realizado alguna que otra "raw transaction" (construir tú mismo la transacción a pelo sin ayuda de la billetera) y también fue sobre ruedas (aunque esta última opción es extremadamente peligrosa).
> 
> Todo marchó genial



¿¿A pelo??? eres un puto temerario...

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 21:05 ----------




Locoderemate dijo:


> Paso de leerme todo el hilo, pero la única razón para no comprar bitcoin es porque eres pobre y necesitas la pasta para otras cosas más básicas. Fin del hilo.



Espérate al DVD, con Matt Damon y George Clooney de protas y Al Pacino de malo. Sale en *OCTUBRE*...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ¿¿A pelo??? eres un puto temerario...



Un pequeño error eligiendo inputs, outputs o sumando los satoshis que vas a mover y harás muy feliz a un minero. Dejé de hacerlo cuando vi el primer hilo en Reddit de un "valiente" pidiendo a algún pool de minado que le devolviese los 10, 20 ó 30 bitcoins que habían metido por error en la transacción como comisión. :XX:


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> Bitcoin no se creo para redistribuir la riqueza, no es su finalidad.
> 
> Para eso se crea una moneda y se regala a partes iguales a todos los habitantes del planeta. Pero eso sería el equivalente a dar paguitas a gente que se lo curra y a gente que no quiere dar un palo al agua.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin es una formula científica de valor de intercambio para que la riqueza se contraprestase adecuadamente, nada tiene que ver con las falacias neoclásicas ni con tus consideraciones sociológicas sobre las paguitas y otros fantasmas que te ronden. En esencia, una digamos moneda científica que elimine el derecho de señoreaje y por tanto la capa parásita-rentista que vive de determinada prebenda, los demiurgos de la masa monetaria, vamos, las distintas formas de banca comercial o de inversión y esas cosas que se denominan bancos centrales, además de las ruletas de derivados, etc. todo formulas para inflar la masa monetaria, vamos, crear dinero. 
Pero como nació y se la baño en el mar de las demás divisas y se la acaparó por los que crean moneda ex-nihilo para comprar bitcoins, es una formula que nació muerta. 

Me da igual que el bitcoin sea laico, si yo, el dios del otro dinero fiduciario, lo creo y alguien me lo cambia por bitcoin. Acaparar es muy sencillo aprovechando un derecho de creación de la nada para intercambiarlo por un algoritmo matemático que fluye de forma tendente al límite. Mi capacidad ilimitada comprará siempre tu capacidad limitada mientras haya dos sistemas. 

La RBU nada tiene que ver con las criptomonedas, otra cosa es que obviamente, hagan un buen matrimonio si se encuentran, pero no están condenadas a encontrarse.


----------



## MementoMori (15 Jun 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ...sumando los satoshis que vas a mover y harás muy feliz a un minero.



Haz feliz a un minero ... haz feliz a un banquero ... cambia el collar pero es el mismo perro.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 00:16 ----------




Los soles al lunes dijo:


> En esencia, una digamos moneda científica que *elimine el derecho de señoreaje*



Perdona pero los mineros señorean cada movimiento y son los verdaderos beneficiariois de bitcoin. Son pocos y cada vez mas gordos.


----------



## remonster (15 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Perdona pero los mineros señorean cada movimiento y son los verdaderos beneficiariois de bitcoin. Son pocos y cada vez mas gordos.



No sabes ni lo que significa señoreaje. Eres un imbécil que no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Se te han comido las neuronas las pulgas?


----------



## Plymouth (15 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Si no es un problema por que Lightning no es todavia parte de bitcoin? Pajas al aire. El movimiento se demuestra andando y bitcoin NO TIRA esa es la realidad



Si no tira, que ese video de un chaval comprando un juego en Steam en segundos?

Tira de sobras, en poco tendremos segwit, y el año que viene Lightning ya sera una realidad, y aun estamos lejos de una adopcion mainstream asi tampoco hay mucha prisa, hay tiempo de sobras para hacer las cosas bien y con buena letra.

Como ves, esta todo planeado y tienes exactamente 0 criticas objetivas hacia Bitcoin


----------



## MementoMori (15 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> No sabes ni lo que significa señoreaje. Eres un imbécil que no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Se te han comido las neuronas las pulgas?



Cada transacción debe ser "acuñada" por los 4 dueños y señores de la potencia de cálculo para poder existir y que se quedan con su tajada. Eso es señoreaje de manual, picha corta. Sin estos señores feudales que cada vez son menos y más obesos, bitcoin no puede existir.

Si el oro 1.0 puede libremente cambiar de manos sin tributo y sin permiso de ningún señor, el oro 2.0 empodera a una casta parasitaria de nuevo cuño sin la cual no es posible ninguna transacción. Jran mejora el oro 2.0. ::


----------



## remonster (15 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Cada transacción debe ser "acuñada" por los 4 dueños y señores de la potencia de cálculo para poder existir y que se quedan con su tajada. Eso es señoreaje de manual, picha corta. Sin estos señores feudales que cada vez son menos y más obesos, bitcoin no puede existir.
> 
> Si el oro 1.0 puede libremente cambiar de manos sin tributo y sin permiso de ningún señor, el oro 2.0 empodera a una casta parasitaria de nuevo cuño sin la cual no es posible ninguna transacción. Jran mejora el oro 2.0. ::



Gilipollas que confunde señoreaje con intermediación. Y tampoco sabe lo que significa acuñar. Valiente idiota.

Tu no sólo eres picha corta, lo tienes todo corto, la talla, el intelecto, la cuenta bancaria,...salvo el ego jojojo...vaya pedazo de subnormal


----------



## MementoMori (15 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Gilipollas que confunde señoreaje con intermediación. Y tampoco sabe lo que significa acuñar. Valiente idiota.
> 
> Tu no sólo eres picha corta, lo tienes todo corto, la talla, el intelecto, la cuenta bancaria,...salvo el ego jojojo...vaya pedazo de subnormal



Pis caca culo, como cabe esperar de cada post de este obeso mórbido colicorto y maricón.


----------



## BlueArrow (15 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Pis caca culo, como cabe esperar de cada post de este obeso mórbido colicorto y maricón.



Lo de maricón creo que sobra MementoMori, eres un maleducado.

Y sabemos tu opinión sobre Bitcoin, muchas gracias, te invito a que te vayas a tomar por saco.


----------



## BlueArrow (15 Jun 2016)

itsuga dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Gracias por la web, ya me he registrado. Algun otro link para iniciarse?
> 
> ...



El FAQ de Bitcoin:

Preguntas más frecuentes - Bitcoin


El post de cabecera del hilo oficial de Bitcoin en Burbuja (con mucha info y enlaces):



Roger-That dijo:


> *Hilo Oficial del Bitcoin*
> *IX Edition*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxkuiper (15 Jun 2016)

Ponzi Stop

Piramide Stop

Stafa Stop

Ruina Stop

Circulen Stop


----------



## kunk (16 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> El fiat está bien distribuido? Qué es bien distribuido? Que tu tengas más?...vale...nos vamos entendiendo...



Yo creo que está bien claro lo que el forero quiere decir con " bien distribuido": que una gran proporción de la población tenga en sus manos una cantidad suficiente como para que se convierta en una moneda de uso generalizado

Si es que con quien no quiere entender no hay manera de entenderse


----------



## remonster (16 Jun 2016)

kunk dijo:


> Yo creo que está bien claro lo que el forero quiere decir con " bien distribuido": que una gran proporción de la población tenga en sus manos una cantidad suficiente como para que se convierta en una moneda de uso generalizado
> 
> Si es que con quien no quiere entender no hay manera de entenderse



Pues no, no se entiende bien qué quiere decir. 

Si bien distribuido significa que todo el mundo tenga lo mismo pues no va a ser posible. Eso es imposible como ya lo sabia Pareto.

Que todo el.mundo tenga algo tampoco es necesario como bien muestra el ejemplo del oro.

Entonces que coño quiere decir? Yo creo que lo que le jode es que haya gente que tenga mucho más y punto pelota. Ajo y agua.


----------



## kunk (16 Jun 2016)

Josar dijo:


> No, tu llegas tarde, para ti son ahora 700$



Ah, joer .... eso explica tanto empeño en impedir que se desinfle

:rolleye:

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 00:11 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Pues no, no se entiende bien qué quiere decir.
> 
> Si bien distribuido significa que todo el mundo tenga lo mismo pues no va a ser posible. Eso es imposible como ya lo sabia Pareto.
> 
> ...



A ver, ....

para que sea un medio de pago de uso generalizado, mucha gente debe tener cierta cantidad en sus manos. Es tan simple como eso

El oro hace muchos años que basicamente no se usa como medio de pago. Si se usara, habría mucha gente que tendría en su poder una cierta cantidad.


----------



## TOP NEP (16 Jun 2016)

Mientras tanto, Satoshi con sus monedas premineadas viviendo de lujo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jun 2016)

El acceso a esta fenomenal forma de dinero es libre y voluntario. No te preocupes que, el que lo quiera, ya ofrecerá algún medio de producción valioso a cambio.

¿Ah, que lo que pasa es que tú quieres que lo "reparta contigo"? Lo siento, amigo keynesialisto, si lo quieres son 700$

¿No te gustan los términos del acuerdo? Entonces debe ser que tampoco te gusta mucho Bitcoin como forma de dinero, porque son exactamente los mismos términos que tenía cuando comencé a utilizarlo yo.


----------



## remonster (16 Jun 2016)

kunk dijo:


> Ah, joer .... eso explica tanto empeño en impedir que se desinfle
> 
> :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Es que no va a ser un medio de pago de uso generalizado. La ley de copernico-gresham es implacable y la gente usara el sucio fiat y atesorará bitcoins.

Ello no impide que no sea una divisa aceptada universalmente como el oro de inversion.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 00:46 ----------




TOP NEP dijo:


> Mientras tanto, Satoshi con sus monedas premineadas viviendo de lujo.



Naaa...no las ha movido...pero otros si 

Ya sabes...en esta vida unos follan y otros miran...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jun 2016)

TOP NEP dijo:


> Mientras tanto, Satoshi con sus monedas premineadas viviendo de lujo.



Todo el mundo es un early adopter cuando acabas de llegar. Y tú lo serás también para el siguiente. Y cuando el siguiente del siguiente se ponga a jurar en arameo que él también quiere entrar a 95$ o que él también quiere tener la oportunidad de enviar bitcoins con 0 comisión o que, si por él fuera, el límite de 21 millones tendría que ser ampliado, agradecerás la pétrea inmutabilidad que ofrece Bitcoin en sus cualidades más básicas igual que lo agradezco yo en este mismo instante.


----------



## SrSuper (16 Jun 2016)

Hmmm.... 730$.

Y mi ingreso que no llega y esto sigue subiendo :|


----------



## spala (16 Jun 2016)

si, 736$ y aun con impulso, seguro q aun le queda.
en 680$ se supone que habia un techo según el analisis técnico
proxima parada 900$

SrSuper cuanto ingresaste y en que exchanger?


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jun 2016)

SrSuper dijo:


> Hmmm.... 730$.
> 
> Y mi ingreso que no llega y esto sigue subiendo :|



Yo creo que todavía tienes tiempo. Cualquier compra por debajo de 1000 USD el Bitcoin es buena por ahora.

Según me parece a mí, esta vez la subida es posible que llegue aun techo de entre 4600 y 6200.


----------



## kunk (16 Jun 2016)

remonster dijo:


> Es que no va a ser un medio de pago de uso generalizado. La ley de copernico-gresham es implacable y la gente usara el sucio fiat y atesorará bitcoins.
> 
> Ello no impide que no sea una divisa aceptada universalmente como el oro de inversion.



Los bitcoins son simples ristras de bits. Si no te los aceptan como pago de modo generalizado y existen alternativas de uso forzado ( mis impuestos los tengo que pagar en moneda de curso legal, igual que los de todo el mundo) ..... ¿para qué cojones puedes querer acumularlos (salvo para intentar especular, claro ....)? :rolleye:

Lo del oro de inversión es una anomalía. Si no se le encuentra al oro un uso industrial, tardará un tiempo, porque lleva mucha inercia, pero se terminará.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jun 2016)

kunk dijo:


> Los bitcoins son simples ristras de bits.



Los bitcoins son una simple ristra de bits, el oro es una simple ristra de átomos, los euros son una simple ristra de pulpa de algodón...y tú eres una simple ristra de comida organizada según las instrucciones de tu ADN.



kunk dijo:


> Si no te los aceptan como pago de modo generalizado y existen alternativas de uso forzado ( mis impuestos los tengo que pagar en moneda de curso legal, igual que los de todo el mundo) ..... ¿para qué cojones puedes querer acumularlos (salvo para intentar especular, claro ....)? :rolleye:




Seguro que incluso a ti se te ocurren diferentes motivos por los que alguien pueda querer utilizar Bitcoin. Yo te voy a dar alguno que, quizás, todavía no hayas escuchado:

1.- Porque es la única forma de dinero digital que puedo recibir de forma irreversible.

2.- Porque es la única forma de dinero que puedo utilizar en corporaciones autónomas descentralizadas, como por ejemplo Openbazaar.

3.- Porque es la única forma de dinero que va a poder ser utilizada en sistemas de pago Máquina-Máquina.

Ale, ahí tienes tres funcionalidades que, de entre todas las posibles formas de dinero que existe, sólo Bitcoin te puede ofrecer.


----------



## spala (16 Jun 2016)

pensais q litecoin seguira a bitcoin?
parece que va muyy rezagado, pese a la subida de bitcoin, la conjunction btc/ltc sigue negativa, 

hace tiempo habia pasado todo a litecoin por que veia que un indicador trabajaba mejor con ltc, hasta que me quede quieto para no perder más
pero es que no vale una mierda ahora, pasarlo a bitcoin seria solo 0.3 BTC a dia de hoy,


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jun 2016)

spala dijo:


> pensais q litecoin seguira a bitcoin?


----------



## SrSuper (16 Jun 2016)

spala dijo:


> si, 736$ y aun con impulso, seguro q aun le queda.
> en 680$ se supone que habia un techo según el analisis técnico
> proxima parada 900$
> 
> SrSuper cuanto ingresaste y en que exchanger?



ingresé poco porque primero quería cerciorarme de que la transferencia iba bien y demás, lo hice con kraken, ahora que ha ido bien haré una más fuerte.

Lo que no se es si comprar ya, o esperar un día o dos, que supongo corregirá un poco antes de volver a tirar para arriba.


----------



## BlueArrow (16 Jun 2016)

SrSuper dijo:


> ingresé poco porque primero quería cerciorarme de que la transferencia iba bien y demás, lo hice con kraken, ahora que ha ido bien haré una más fuerte.
> 
> Lo que no se es si comprar ya, o esperar un día o dos, que supongo corregirá un poco antes de volver a tirar para arriba.



Yo gané antes de ayer 1,1 BTC en la correción y hoy he perdido 0,8 BTC pensando que iba a corregir también. Al final sólo he ganado 0,3. Ya paso de jugármela esperando una corrección, ahora me pongo en largo y a esperar que suba a lo bestia.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 18:48 ----------

¡¡Rotos los 5000 Yuanes!!!


----------



## kdkilo (24 Jun 2016)

veo una subida fuerte con el brexit, significa su consolidacion como valor refugio?


----------



## Librepensante (23 Jul 2016)

Polepole dijo:


> Hay ciclos economicos porque al sistema le interesa. Si tuvieramos una economoa planificada a nivel mundial creceriamos lenta y constantemente sin comprometer los recursos.
> 
> Con los ciclos economicos se hunde en la miseria a milllones de personas y se puede comenzar el siguiente ciclo en mejores condiciones. Solo la irrupcion de la URSS en el siglo XX hizo que el capitalismo renunciara a los ciclos sanos de crecimiento y crash violento. Estaban amenazados por la revolucion mundial.
> 
> El bitcoin es otra puta moerda del NWO para joder a la gente. El internet es de lls yankis y por extension todas sus mierdas de empresas. Por eso en Cbina por ejemplo google esta vetado y tienen uno propio. Son todo caballos de troya para joder a teeceros paises. El Bitcoin es de los peores.




Verdades como puños
amen


----------



## remonster (23 Jul 2016)

Sandeces de paleto economico


----------



## nomecreoná (23 Jul 2016)

Bueno, la gente se queja de que el papel moneda no está apoyado en nada, que ni siquiera vale el papel en el que está impreso, que todo se irá abajo por que es dinero fabricado sin respaldo del oro como era antes, y yo me pregunto, ¿qué es lo que respalda al Bitcoin?, ¿acaso un poseedor de Bitcoins se podría defender de un apagón informático, de un ataque de hackers, de que alguien hiciera click y se acabo lo que se daba?, a mi me parece otra trampa más del sistema que puede ser rentable hasta que alguien decida hacer click, y después la nada y todos los números se desvanecerán como por arte de magia y vete a reclamar al maestro armero.

Para mi no hay nada como la Tierra y los metales preciosos para asegurar el patrimonio, lo demás ........ nada.


----------



## remonster (23 Jul 2016)

Eso porque ni lo entiendes ni lo has estudiado. Tómate un tiempo estudiando como funciona, entiende que su seguridad y valor se basa en miles de mineros, y luego te pones a opinar sabiendo un mínimo de lo que hablas.

Hacer "click" dice el prenda...y la banca comiéndose el coco de cómo luchan contra el bitcoin...


----------



## Nico (24 Jul 2016)

Expectativas el *16 de Junio*:



spala dijo:


> si, *736$ y aun con impulso*, seguro q aun le queda.
> en 680$ se supone que habia un techo según el analisis técnico
> *proxima parada 900$*



===



BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo creo que todavía tienes tiempo. Cualquier compra por debajo de 1000 USD el Bitcoin es buena por ahora.
> 
> Según me parece a mí, esta vez la subida es posible que *llegue aun techo de entre 4600 y 6200*.



===



SrSuper dijo:


> Lo que no se es si comprar ya, o esperar un día o dos, que supongo corregirá un poco *antes de volver a tirar para arriba*.



===

Por el momento al *23 de Julio*:

*$ 655*

===

Mi sensación es que, esta vez, por las características del mercado y el modo en que se forman los precios y articulan los arbitrajes es posible que se haya cubierto ya el impacto del halving y que el precio -salvo esporádicos pumps&dumps especulativos- puede quedar perfectamente dentro de este rango de valor.

Quizás haya algún "pump" a *$ 800* e, incluso y en un momento de entusiasmo, hasta tocar el punto de la anterior subida a *$ 1250* (que hoy opera como una resistencia fortísima).

De todos modos es bastante difícil que se produzca porque, operadores mucho más maduros que la vez anterior, *tomarán ganancias* con ventas escalonadas en caso que suba y eso, impedirá que se produzca un cuello de botella al alza.

Una *caída estrepitosa de Ethereum* podría jugar a favor de una fuerte suba en Bitcoin. Por otro lado, si Ethereum lame sus heridas del "hard fork" que está realizando con éxito, puede ocurrir más bien lo contrario (*Nota* = Hoy por hoy el volumen de Ethereum *ronda el 50-60% del volumen "real" del bitcoin*).

Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

En cualquier caso, la fortuna en estos temas es que sólo es cuestión de esperar que pase el tiempo y, las cosas se van dando solas para el análisis.


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Jul 2016)

Por qué no se ha vuelto a oír hablar del supuesto inventor del bitcóin? por qué no es hiper famoso? Ahí hay gato encerrado


----------



## remonster (24 Jul 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por qué no se ha vuelto a oír hablar del supuesto inventor del bitcóin? por qué no es hiper famoso? Ahí hay gato encerrado



Hostias...ni del inventor de la rueda!! Aqyi hay gato encerrado...


----------



## Mente fria (24 Jul 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Por qué no se ha vuelto a oír hablar del supuesto inventor del bitcóin? por qué no es hiper famoso? Ahí hay gato encerrado



pero que mas dará quien lo haya inventado, si desde el mismo dia que se inventó ya no es suyo, ni esta en su poder controlar como va evolucionando la criatura...

Mucha gente no sabe quien fue nicola tesla, y si saben que es pokemon go... pero eso no significa que el desarrollo tecnologico, el avance cientifico, y el futuro en si mismo no haya sido gracias a tener gente como tesla pisando este planeta y no a 4 borregos cazando pokemons

---------- Post added 24-jul-2016 at 09:42 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Expectativas el *16 de Junio*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta eth, me gusta para lo que ha sido diseñado, es mas lo considero sin duda la mayor evolucion que ha tenido una cripto desde el mismisimo bitcoin... pero no te dejes llevar por los volumenes en momentos puntuales, porque el tiempo me ha enseñado a que poco o nada significan en periodos cortos de tiempo... yo he visto a dogecoin superar en volumen a btc en 24 horas... y no te quiero ni contar a donde se ha ido dogecoin y donde sigue btc...

Btc es el rey de la selva, todo se referencia a btc y eso no tiene marcha atras, da igual los esfuerzos que hagan el resto de cryptos en mejorar, btc será siempre ese lugar en el que acudir cuando ninguna cripto ofrece rentabilidades elevadas. La gente tiene clarisimo que solo sale de btc para ganar mas btc, y si no puede hacerlo vuelve a btc como refugio e inversiond e futuro. Yo llevo viendo este mundo desde el 2013, y creeme cuando te digo que 3 años me han sido suficientes para darme cuenta que btc es la unica moneda que tiene garantizado el futuro, porque lleva una inercia que es demasido dificil de revertir.


----------



## racional (12 Dic 2016)

En este foro te dicen que solo compres oro y plata. Por cada bitcoin hay 256 onzas de oro mas o menos.


----------



## BlueArrow (12 Dic 2016)

Menos mal que la gente no compró Bitcoin cuando abrí el hilo, porque si no habría ganado un 30% y, como todos sabemos, un 30% de rentabilidad a 6 meses es una miseria.


----------



## racional (12 Dic 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El bitcoin, si estuviese respaldado por oro y existiera además en moneda física, sería ideal.
> 
> Pero sólamente es algo abstracto e intangible, como un archivo en un disco duro...
> 
> Mira que lo he mirado, pero no me convence ni al 25%



Si estuviera respaldado en oro, quien se encargaria de ese respaldo? porque haria falta unas personas que hicieran eso, y como todo lo humano es susceptible de corrupción, como pasa ahora en el mercado del oro-papel. El oro tendria que estar guardado en algun lugar, y podria ser robado. Lo bueno de bitcoin es que el factor humano no interviene, no hay posibilidad de corrupción, ademas no esta en un solo disco duro como dices, sino en millones de discos duros. Esta respaldado por esto y es imposible de modificar nada a menos que todos los usuarios de bitcoin del mundo se pusieran de acuerdo. Bitcoin esta respaldado por las matematicas e internet.


----------



## barborico (12 Dic 2016)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El bitcoin, si estuviese respaldado por oro y existiera además en moneda física, sería ideal.
> 
> Pero sólamente es algo abstracto e intangible, como un archivo en un disco duro...
> 
> Mira que lo he mirado, pero no me convence ni al 25%



Opino igual que tú, pero para que esté respaldado por oro tiene que haber alguien que lo custodie. Ahí se jodió el invento.

Bueno, míralo así: Está respaldado por lo mismo que están respaldadas las leyes de la física. Es decir, por matemáticas y lógica empírica.
Simplemente se salta el nivel físico y se ataca directamente el intelectual/pragmático.


----------



## Donald Draper (18 Dic 2016)

hola, quiero meter perras aquí pero a CP me da algo de miedo por si hubiese corrección tras las subidas en los últimos meses, alguien me ilumina?


----------



## Carpenter (18 Dic 2016)

Donald Draper dijo:


> hola, quiero meter perras aquí pero a CP me da algo de miedo por si hubiese corrección tras las subidas en los últimos meses, alguien me ilumina?



Si supiéramos lo que va a pasar seríamos adivinos. Lo que te puedo decir es que la mayoría de los que tenemos bitcoins aquí no pensamos, ni de broma, en venderlos y menos a corto plazo. Creemos firmemente en el proyecto y muchos vamos a ir hasta el final con él. Pero al mismo tiempo tenemos cubiertas las espaldas porque tampoco nos atrevemos a descartar que el proyecto pueda salir mal por cualquier factor no previsto. No meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta y tal. Por ello siempre se ha aconsejado en el hilo oficial meter en bitcoin lo que puedas permitirte perder, es decir aquella cantidad que si mengua o pierdes no va a afectar demasiado a tus planes de vida ni a tu día a día. En cuanto al precio, una estrategia siempre recomendable es entrar en distintos puntos en el tiempo, de este modo minimizas el riesgo de correcciones, aunque también puede hacer que te salgan más caros.

Saludos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Dic 2016)

Donald Draper dijo:


> hola, quiero meter perras aquí pero a CP me da algo de miedo por si hubiese corrección tras las subidas en los últimos meses, alguien me ilumina?



Venga, a ver si puedo "iluminarte" un poco yo:

El miedo es algo inherente al ser humano. Se trata de una respuesta natural y evolutiva frente a lo desconocido motivado por el propio instinto de supervivencia del que lo sufre.


----------



## workforfood (18 Dic 2016)

El Bitcoin funciona como cualquier estafa piramidal. Si hay más gente que mete dinero que la que saca dinero funciona, funciona igual que como los sellos de Afinsa. Ahora en el momento que se saca más dinero que el que se mete se hunde.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> El Bitcoin funciona como cualquier estafa piramidal. Si hay más gente que mete dinero que la que saca dinero funciona, funciona igual que como los sellos de Afinsa. Ahora en el momento que se saca más dinero que el que se mete se hunde.




¿ Y eso no es lo mismo que pasa con las acciones de Apple ? ¿ O las de Google, o las de Repsol e Inditex ? El dia que todo el mundo se ponga a vender esas acciones su precio tenderá a cero.


----------



## socrates99 (18 Dic 2016)

Si tu compras bitcoin,los compras con euros,en Usa con dolares,en China con...por lo tanto el bitcoin esta en teoria respaldado por todas las monedas con las que se puedan comprar.
¿Quien creo el bitcoin?...posiblemente ese o esos ahora estaran forraos,los demas tienen humo sin respaldo.
Esa es mi teoria.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Dic 2016)

Mente fria dijo:


> a ver...
> 
> seamos sensatos, bitcoin en si mismo es un protocolo ciertamente complejo para la mayoria de la sociedad. Solo aquellos que se han molestado un pelin en ver su funcionamiento y sus implicaciones futuras han sido atraidos por este fenomeno criptografico de grandisimo potencial.



Claro, claro... ahora resulta que una moneda virtual sin respaldo y fácilmente hackeable en un futuro cercano es algo buenísimo :XX::XX:

La computación cuántica avanza cada año, el día menos pensado todos esos bitcoins que algunos poseen valdrán menos de lo que ya actualmente valen.


----------



## workforfood (18 Dic 2016)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y eso no es lo mismo que pasa con las acciones de Apple ? ¿ O las de Google, o las de Repsol e Inditex ? El dia que todo el mundo se ponga a vender esas acciones su precio tenderá a cero.




Claro es igual las acciones de google con los sellos de Afinsa.

Hay cosas que tienen valor por sí mismas y otras el único valor es especulativo.
Hay gente que no las diferencia, unas aportan valor por lo que producen o hacen y otras por simple humo. Las especulativas no son más que esquemas ponzi.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2016 at 15:02 ----------

Si el bitcoin se utilizara como moneda o registro contable tendría valor intrínseco hoy por hoy no se usa más que como sello de afinsa.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (18 Dic 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Claro, claro... ahora resulta que una moneda virtual sin respaldo y fácilmente hackeable en un futuro cercano es algo buenísimo :XX::XX:
> 
> La computación cuántica avanza cada año, el día menos pensado todos esos bitcoins que algunos poseen valdrán menos de lo que ya actualmente valen.



Con la computación cuántica lo que menos importa es que se pueda violar la seguridad de bitcoin. Se violara también Visa, Mastercard, el sistema de pagos Swift, tu cuenta de correo en Gmail, etc...

Además se podrán cambiar los algoritmos criptográficos de bitcoin por otros resistentes a la computación cuántica, y mover rápidamente tus bitcoins a nuevas cuentas resistentes.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## candelario (18 Dic 2016)

Si no lo pillas ,yo no tengo tiempo ni ganas de explicártelo.
El bitcoin es el paso siguiente al dinero de papel,después de 300 o 400 años.
A los gobiernos de los estados no le interensa en absoluto, y pelearan sucio para que fracase.

El bitcoin es puto dinero,pero es nuestro puto dinero.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Dic 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro es igual las acciones de google con los sellos de Afinsa.
> 
> Hay cosas que tienen valor por sí mismas y otras el único valor es especulativo.
> Hay gente que no las diferencia, unas aportan valor por lo que producen o hacen y otras por simple humo. Las especulativas no son más que esquemas ponzi.
> ...




Espero que con el paso del tiempo lo acabes entendiendo. 

Esto es como intentar explicarle a un hombre del paleolitico que te en un trozo del bisonte que acaba de cazar a cambio de unos euros y que luego el con esos euros puede conseguir que otros le den unas pinturas para pintar la cueva.

Por mucho que te esfuerces en explicarselo no lo va a entender y encima te dara con el garrote en la cabeza.


----------



## gurrumino (18 Dic 2016)

Bueno, me acabo de hincar to el hilo y sigo sin tener ni puta idea de como va esto, hijnorante que es uno en estas cosas, pero coño, no digais que es *algo asequible a todo el mundo*, el 90 % de la población seguramente no tiene ni puta idea de que va el tema.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Dic 2016)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Con la computación cuántica lo que menos importa es que se pueda violar la seguridad de bitcoin. Se violara también Visa, Mastercard, el sistema de pagos Swift, tu cuenta de correo en Gmail, etc...
> 
> Además se podrán cambiar los algoritmos criptográficos de bitcoin por otros resistentes a la computación cuántica, y mover rápidamente tus bitcoins a nuevas cuentas resistentes.
> 
> ...



Bueno, en eso te doy la razón. Lo que quería decir es que no hay nada tan seguro como un respaldo físico.

Y lamentablemente el acceso a la computación cuántica no está al alcance de 4 frikis sino de algún lobby o gobierno.


----------



## Carpenter (18 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Bueno, me acabo de hincar to el hilo y sigo sin tener ni puta idea de como va esto, hijnorante que es uno en estas cosas, pero coño, no digais que es *algo asequible a todo el mundo*, el 90 % de la población seguramente no tiene ni puta idea de que va el tema.



Aún falta para que bitcoin y todo lo que supone sea comprensible y fácil de usar para la gran mayoría de la gente. Pero eso no obsta para que cada día haya más y más gente que está llegando a ese punto. Las circunstancias que se puedan vivir en un país sin duda ayudan; de la necesidad nace el ingenio. En la India, Nigeria o Venezuela lo están pillando al vuelo, vamos que ni en un máster. El tiempo y esfuerzo que uno dedique a estudiarlo puede tener su recompensa en precio si la tasa de adopción sigue en aumento.


----------



## BlueArrow (18 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Bueno, me acabo de hincar to el hilo y sigo sin tener ni puta idea de como va esto, hijnorante que es uno en estas cosas, pero coño, no digais que es *algo asequible a todo el mundo*, el 90 % de la población seguramente no tiene ni puta idea de que va el tema.



Yo te lo explico muy fácilmente:

Es igual que una cuenta bancaria que operas por internet. Piensa en él como tu ING privado. Sólo que en vez de tener metido el dinero en una página web, lo tienes en un archivo de ordenador. Ese archivo es tu monedero, en él se guardan tus Bitcoins. El archivo lo abres con un programa, que te permite consultar el saldo y enviar o recibir dinero. Es así de simple.

Cuando tienes una cuenta en ING, tu saldo es una serie de datos que están almacenados en los ordenadores de ING. Cuando tienes un monedero de Bitcoin, tu saldo es una serie de datos que están almacenados en todos los ordenadores que participan en la red de Bitcoin, que son millones, muchos más que los que tiene ING. Por lo tanto, tienes más seguridad con Bitcoin, porque hay millones de copias de la contabilidad. Tu monedero contiene las claves necesarias para poder manipular el saldo que te corresponde a ti. Los demás usuarios, aunque tienen una copia de tu saldo, no pueden hacer nada con él, sólo lo puede hacer el que posee las claves de tu monedero, es decir, tú.

Por lo tanto, piensa en tu monedero de Bitcoin como en una cuenta bancaria, pero mucho más segura y portátil. La tienes tú, te la puedes llevar en un Pendrive a Burkina Faso, las Islas Caimán o Sri Lanka, sin problemas, siempre puede ir contigo, en una tarjeta microSD. Y puedes, desde cualquier país del mundo, usarla. Símplemente necesitas una conexión a Internet.

Es decir, en un banco, tu cuenta la usas desde una web, con Bitcoin, tu cuenta está en un archivo de ordenador protegido con contraseña.


----------



## barborico (18 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Bueno, me acabo de hincar to el hilo y sigo sin tener ni puta idea de como va esto, hijnorante que es uno en estas cosas, pero coño, no digais que es *algo asequible a todo el mundo*, el 90 % de la población seguramente no tiene ni puta idea de que va el tema.



Sí que lo es. Lo único que se tiene que saber a nivel usuario es:
- Que hay direcciones públicas a las que se envian los bitcoins.
- Que hay cada dirección publica tiene asociada una clave privada, la cual es con la que se demuestra la posesión de los bitcoins enviados a esa dirección y sirve para poder enviarlos a otras direcciones.
- Que la emisión de bitcoins sigue y seguirá esta gráfica:





- Que si se pierde la clave privada, se pierde también el acceso a los bitcoins de la dirección correspondiente de forma irreversible. 

Y ya. Luego si hay que profundizar más:
- Las transacciones van en una base de datos en forma de bloques encadenados.
- Esos bloques se generan resolviendo un problema matemático.
- Los bloques se encadenan porque un resumen de la solución del bloque anterior va en la solución del bloque actual (el que se está resolviendo).
- La dificultad de ese problema es proporcional a la cantidad de poder de calculo que aporten los mineros en conjunto.
- La resolución de ese problema matemático por parte de todos los mineros forma un proceso estocástico, esto garantiza:
-- Que de media cada 10 minutos un minero encontrará un bloque.
-- Que la cantidad de bloques que encuentre cada minero será proporcional -a largo plazo- a la cantidad de poder de cálculo que haya aportado cada minero.
- La solución al problema (el bloque con todas las transacciones que el minero haya decidido incluir + la recompensa de minado) se retransmite a la red. Cada nodo valida la solución y si es correcta, la añade a la copia que tiene de la cadena y la retransmite al resto de nodos a los que esté conectado.
- La recompensa de minado es el método que se utiliza para emitir las unidades monetarias hasta el límite de 21 millones. Actualmente es de 12,5 btc, si algún minero encontrase una solución que se asignara un número mayor, la red la rechazaría.
- Cada bloque puede ser como máximo de 1 MB. Esto y el tiempo de 10 minutos generan un límite de 3 transacciones por segundo que puede procesar la red. No se puede aumentar porque hacerlo permitiría a un atacante crear una transacción que tardase mucho tiempo en verificarse, bloqueando la red.
- Cualquier persona puede minar. Tan solo debe comprar un minero. En los inicios de bitcoin no era así, se podía minar con ordenador. Luego la dificultad fue subiendo y fue necesario utilizar hardware especializado.


----------



## MasMax (18 Dic 2016)

Si no entra gente nueva esos bitcoins no valdrán nada. Por eso tenemos a tantas buenas personas preocupadas por que el resto compre en lugar de callarse y quedárselos todos y forrarse a saco.

De qué me sonará todo esto?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (18 Dic 2016)

Masacroso dijo:


> Bueno, en eso te doy la razón. Lo que quería decir es que no hay nada tan seguro como un respaldo físico.
> 
> Y lamentablemente el acceso a la computación cuántica no está al alcance de 4 frikis sino de algún lobby o gobierno.



Yo también pensaba igual hasta que comprendí el funcionamiento de la reserva fraccionaria, y el hecho de que nuestro dinero es un realidad un registro contable en el sistema informático de un banco. Todo tu dinero cabe en un simple registro de 32 bits, con el agravante de que alguien podría ponerlo a 0, o "congelarlo" con la mayor facilidad del mundo. Eso con las criptomonedas es imposible.


Respecto a los algoritmos resistentes a la computación cuántica, todavía tienen que demostrar su eficacia contra la CC, pero no requieren de ordenadores cuánticos para ser implementados, así que en principio los tendremos a nuestra disposición los 4 frikys que usamos bitcoin.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueArrow (18 Dic 2016)

keinur dijo:


> Qué locos los *Suizos*, vendiendo Bitcoin en todas las expendedoras de las estaciones de tren del país...
> 
> *Bitcoin purchase receipt from SBB - Swiss National Railway. - Album on Imgur*



Sí, todavía no se han enterado que eso de Bitcoin es un esquema ponzi y que no tiene futuro. No sé en qué estarán pensando... Así les va.


----------



## pep007 (18 Dic 2016)

MasMax dijo:


> Si no entra gente nueva esos bitcoins no valdrán nada. Por eso tenemos a tantas buenas personas preocupadas por que el resto compre en lugar de callarse y quedárselos todos y forrarse a saco.
> 
> De qué me sonará todo esto?



Jejeje...

Ese interes tan profundo en nuestro bien. En darnos lo que nos conviene.
Y esa jerga complicada y casi divina.

Ummm.

Politicos?
Banqueros?

No!

Pasabitcoñeros!!!


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (18 Dic 2016)

Me han combencido. quiero saber como se compran para haserme rico pronto.

Diganme como lo hago para tener mis bitcoin, puedo comprar por 300 euros lomas.
gracias espero respuesta. gracias.


----------



## LIMONCIO (18 Dic 2016)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y eso no es lo mismo que pasa con las acciones de Apple ? ¿ O las de Google, o las de Repsol e Inditex ? El dia que todo el mundo se ponga a vender esas acciones su precio tenderá a cero.





workforfood dijo:


> Claro es igual las acciones de google con los sellos de Afinsa.
> 
> Hay cosas que tienen valor por sí mismas y otras el único valor es especulativo.
> Hay gente que no las diferencia, unas aportan valor por lo que producen o hacen y otras por simple humo. Las especulativas no son más que esquemas ponzi.
> ...





ninfireblade dijo:


> Espero que con el paso del tiempo lo acabes entendiendo.
> 
> Esto es como intentar explicarle a un hombre del paleolitico que te en un trozo del bisonte que acaba de cazar a cambio de unos euros y que luego el con esos euros puede conseguir que otros le den unas pinturas para pintar la cueva.
> 
> Por mucho que te esfuerces en explicarselo no lo va a entender y encima te dara con el garrote en la cabeza.





Ninfireblade, yo pienso (y creo que tu tambien) que el forero se refiere a que una acción, al final es un trocito microscópico de una empresa, y por lo tanto a no ser que esta este en bancarrota, tiene un valor, y se podria teóricamente sacar el valor intrínseco de la acción, pues representa algo tangible y valorable desde un punto de vista financiero.

El tema es si Bitcoin tiene un valor como tal, o que valor debe ser ese, o tan solo se rige por la oferta y demanda sobre la propia criptomoneda que es lo que esta sucediendo, y de momento, mas que como una moneda, se esta manejando como un elemento especulativo.


----------



## BlueArrow (18 Dic 2016)

Asombroso Parecido dijo:


> Me han combencido. quiero saber como se compran para haserme rico pronto.
> 
> Diganme como lo hago para tener mis bitcoin, puedo comprar por 300 euros lomas.
> gracias espero respuesta. gracias.



LocalBitcoins.com: Fastest and easiest way to buy and sell bitcoins

---------- Post added 18-dic-2016 at 21:36 ----------




Vickman dijo:


> Ninfireblade, yo pienso (y creo que tu tambien) que el forero se refiere a que una acción, al final es un trocito microscópico de una empresa, y por lo tanto a no ser que esta este en bancarrota, tiene un valor, y se podria teóricamente sacar el valor intrínseco de la acción, pues representa algo tangible y valorable desde un punto de vista financiero.
> 
> El tema es si Bitcoin tiene un valor como tal, o que valor debe ser ese, o tan solo se rige por la oferta y demanda sobre la propia criptomoneda que es lo que esta sucediendo, y de momento, mas que como una moneda, se esta manejando como un elemento especulativo.



Sí, tienes razón, pero vamos, como el dólar o el leuro, que ya me dirás tú que valor tienen por sí mismos, no están respaldados por nada, excepto la obligatoriedad de aceptarlos en USA y en Uropa. No los puedes cambiar por oro, si acaso puedes comprar oro con ellos. Se basan en la confianza que tiene la gente de que pueden comprarse cosas con ellos. Además, están sujetos a inflación, conforme pasa el tiempo hay más en circulación, cada vez valen menos.

El Bitcoin está basado también en la confizanda que tiene la gente de que valgan algo, porque con ellos se puedan comprar cosas. Y, a diferencia del dólar y el leuro, no está sujeto a inflacción, por lo tanto su valor no se depreciará porque, de forma arbitraria, alguien decida emitir más moneda. Hay un tope, 21 millones. Y tienes la seguridad de que no te lo podrán incautar, no te lo podrán congelar, no te lo podrán robar (a no ser que seas gilipollas, claro).

Tiene todo lo que tiene el FIAT, pero carece de sus defectos y añade virtudes que éste no tiene.

Dime, por ejemplo, cómo haces para llevarte 100 millones de leuros a Malasia, o a Sri Lanka, a la Isla de Granada o a Las Caimán. ¿Los llevas en un maletín? ¿Te haces una transferencia bancaria? Estás jodido, no puedes mover esos fondos, o te pillan y te incautan la pasta o te cobran unos impuestos astronómicos por moverla, sacarla del país o repatriarla.

Con Bitcoin no tienes ese problema. Te puedes llevar en una microSD en el puño de la camisa tu monedero, o te lo puedes mandar por email encriptado a dónde quieras.

Ya lo dijo Obongo: "Bitcoin es como tener una cuenta bancaria suiza en tu bolsillo".

Y todo el mundo lo aceptará, porque con él se pueden comprar cosas. No he visto nadie todavía, en estos últimos años, que estuviera dispuesto a rechazar Bitcoins regalados.


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Dime, por ejemplo, cómo haces para llevarte *100 millones de leuros a Malasia, o a Sri Lanka, a la Isla de Granada o a Las Caimán*. ¿Los llevas en un maletín? ¿Te haces una transferencia bancaria? Estás jodido, no puedes mover esos fondos, o te pillan y te incautan la pasta o te cobran unos impuestos astronómicos por moverla, sacarla del país o repatriarla.




Blue.

A veces el lenguaje juega malas pasadas.

Una cosa es que "lleves Bitcoins" (que en realidad ni los llevas, ya están en la blockchain, lo que te llevas es la "llave" para acceder a ellos pero, a los fines prácticos lo dejemos en que llevas "bitcoins") y otra que CONSIGAS EL DINERO.

Explícame *dónde cambias 100 millones* "en bitcoin" por "dinero" en Malasia, o a Sri Lanka, a la Isla de Granada o a Las Caimán ? :rolleye:

Tendrás tus bitcoins -eso es indiscutible- pero, el dinero ten por cierto que NO.

Si alguien pudiera conseguir fácilmente cambiar bitcoins por dinero en Malasia, o a Sri Lanka, a la Isla de Granada o a Las Caimán, así sea UN MILLON (no digamos CIEN), el bitcoin valdría... puf!, ni me animo a calcularlo.

Y ojo!, que advierta lo que advierto no va en contra del Bitcoin, que puede tener ciertas ventajas (no todas) para un montón de usos y cuestiones.

Además, creo que a la fecha ya ha demostrado la suficiente solidez como para que cualquiera pueda pensar en tener un porcentaje -razonable y prudente- de sus ahorros en Bitcoins.

Pero, pensar que alguien puede conseguir 100 millones en Malasia, o a Sri Lanka, a la Isla de Granada o a Las Caimán es todavía un sueño. :rolleye:


----------



## BlueArrow (18 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> Blue.
> 
> A veces el lenguaje juega malas pasadas.
> 
> ...



Pagas directamente con Bitcoin o usas tarjetas de prepago recargables con Bitcoin, hay muchas. Pareces nuevo.

Nadie necesita convertir todos sus Bitcoins en dólares allá a donde vaya. Al menos no si no vas a comprarte una casa o un yate. Es mejor dejarlo en Bitcoin y pagar con ellos directamente o, como ya he dicho, usar una tarjeta de débito de prepago recargable con Bitcoin, que hay varias.


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> Blue.
> 
> A veces el lenguaje juega malas pasadas.
> 
> ...



Puedes tirar de tarjeta Visa contra un monedero de Bitcoin, hay tarjetas así.


----------



## sirpask (18 Dic 2016)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Puedes tirar de tarjeta Visa contra un monedero de Bitcoin, hay tarjetas así.



Se me ocurre que los de las tarjetas Black, ya estarán dando cuenta de ello.

Que lastima lo del Segwit, putos chinos. Entonces si que estaría al alcance de todo el mundo, con sus diferentes anillos.

Pero este sistema POS-POW que tiene BTC, y que le da tanta robustez, tiene este problemilla... Quien más invierte en la Criptomonedas, manda. Aunque puede pasar que te quedes sin clientes.


----------



## Nico (18 Dic 2016)

A ver jóvenes... para "tirar de la tarjeta" y pagar hoteles, comidas o ropa y aún gastando a lo tonto, hablamos de unos 5-6000 dólares al mes... quieren 10.000 dólares ? (sería casi malgastando dinero pero, digamos que quieren eso).

10.000 dólares mensuales x 12 meses = 120.000 dólares

DIEZ AÑOS "tirando de la tarjeta a 120.000 dólares anuales" = 1.2 millones de dólares.

===

Blue habla de CIEN MILLONES y, en 10 años "tirando de la tarjeta" me sale 1.2 millones.

Digamos que tienen entonces 1000 años (no 100 años... 1000) guardados en la tarjeta para "ir tirando" a razón de 10.000 dólares mensuales.

Alguien vive 1000 años ?

O hablan de unos pocos miles de dólares y "la tarjeta" o hablan de 100 millones y lo que se hace con ellos, lo que requiere CAMBIARLOS por dinero, cosa que NO PUEDE HACERSE en Malasia, o a Sri Lanka, a la Isla de Granada o a Las Caimán -que es de lo que hablamos-.

Me parece que algunos "expertos" en Bitcoin (y no es el caso de Blue que, si duda tiene bastante manejo de volúmenes) no han movido en su vida 100.000 dólares todos juntos (no digamos un millón y, ya ni pensemos en 100 millones).

Hoy, con Bitcoin, puedes hacer muchas cosas pero NO cambiar 100 en millones en Malasia, o a Sri Lanka, a la Isla de Granada o a Las Caimán. El que sepa como cambiar "100 millones" en esos sitios, que avise y la cotización del Bitcoin se multiplica por 10 o por 100 en dos tardes.


----------



## Mercyless (18 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> LocalBitcoins.com: Fastest and easiest way to buy and sell bitcoins
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-dic-2016 at 21:36 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo que valor a las divisas es que los Estados obliguen a pagar impuestos en ellas...

Leete algo de teoría monetaria moderna...


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2016)

Según la web que habéis posteado, a este señor se le pueden comprar bitcoins por transferencia bancaria

gomesdm on LocalBitcoins.com

Es así?

Y qué te envía él?

A ver si saco tiempo y me pongo a leer un poco sobre esto que no tengo ni idea...en principio desconfío pero por diversificar no descarto meter 3 o 4mil eurillosienso:


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (19 Dic 2016)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro es igual las acciones de google con los sellos de Afinsa.
> 
> Hay cosas que tienen valor por sí mismas y otras el único valor es especulativo.
> Hay gente que no las diferencia, unas aportan valor por lo que producen o hacen y otras por simple humo. Las especulativas no son más que esquemas ponzi.
> ...



Y tú como sabes como empleamos bitcoin ? Has pregutando a todos los que los usamos ? A mi desde luego no.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2016 at 09:47 ----------




Mercyless dijo:


> Lo que valor a las divisas es que los Estados obliguen a pagar impuestos en ellas...
> 
> Leete algo de teoría monetaria moderna...



Y lo que le quita valor a las divisas es que los Estados te montan un corralito o te prohiben directamente su uso en cero coma: Argentina, India, Venezuela.

Vamos a dejar clara una cosa. Yo no creo que haya muchos bitcoiners que piensen que bitcoin vaya a erradicar el uso del fiat. El fiat lo sostienen unas estructuras politicas y financieras mastodónticas. No veo en el horizonte a los gobiernos aceptando pagos de impuestos en bitcoins porque eso implicaria desmontar esas estructuras, y eso llevaría mucho tiempo. 

Pero si que tenemos claro que el bitcoin es una herramienta que permite cubrirte antes los injerencias de los estados en tu poder adquisitivo. Y a medida que esas injerencias crecen en numero y fuerza, el bitcoin se hace mas fuerte. Ahora mismo, mientras escribo, en Venezuela hay gente que está conseguiendo salvar su patrimonio gracias a Bitcoin. Dile uno de esos que el bitcoin no lo respalda nada y que no te permite pagar impuestos, a diferencia de su peso venezolando, a ver qué te dice.


----------



## gurrumino (19 Dic 2016)

Una pregunta de las tantas que me asaltan.. ¿que pasaría si a mitad de la descarga de una cadena de datos de esas o bloques o como se llamen, se te va la conexión durante 10 minutos?, en este lugar es frecuente, y ademas ocurre cuando mas te jode oyes.


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Una pregunta de las tantas que me asaltan.. ¿que pasaría si a mitad de la descarga de una cadena de datos de esas o bloques o como se llamen, se te va la conexión durante 10 minutos?, en este lugar es frecuente, y ademas ocurre cuando mas te jode oyes.



No pasa nada. El monedero no depende de la cadena de bloques. En él tienes unas claves que permiten movilizar los fondos. Puedes crear el monedero incluso sin conexión a Internet, y luego usar las direcciones de recepción de tu monedero para que otros te manden dinero. Es decir, puedes crear el monedero offline, no tiene que estar conectado a Internet para poder ser creado.


----------



## pepe01 (19 Dic 2016)

Se os olvida comentar que el valor de los bitcoins es el que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por el, y que puede llegar a ser cero, ya que no tiene valor intrínseco. Los 21 millones de bitcoins pueden valer cero,habra que avisar que es una inversión de alto riesgo, no? que pareceis vendedores de preferentes, leche


----------



## BlueArrow (19 Dic 2016)

Ya lo he dicho al principio del jilo, no compréis, Bitcoin no os necesita. Pero cuando llegue el día en el que vosotros necesitéis Bitcoins, no os pongáis a llorar.

Mientras tanto estad tranquilos, en estos 6 meses habéis conseguido evitar tener una rentabilidad del 30%. Seguro que habéis obtenido más usando vuestro dinero en otras cosas, ¿a que sí?


----------



## Rekt (19 Dic 2016)

pepe01 dijo:


> Se os olvida comentar que el valor de los bitcoins es el que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por el, y que puede llegar a ser cero, ya que no tiene valor intrínseco. Los 21 millones de bitcoins pueden valer cero,habra que avisar que es una inversión de alto riesgo, no? que pareceis vendedores de preferentes, leche



Nada tiene valor intrinseco, todo puede llegar a valer 0.

La "cosa" de invertir es entender si el valor subjetivo esta respaldado por motivos lo suficientemente fuertes y creer que esos motivos van a fortalecerse o mantenerse como minimo en el futuro, y Bitcoin tiene grandes argumentos a favor.

Si los gobiernos pudiesen poner puertas al campo y prohibir Bitcoin ya habrian empezado a hacerlo en ciertos sitios.


----------



## Arctic (19 Dic 2016)

pepe01 dijo:


> Se os olvida comentar que el valor de los bitcoins es el que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por el, y que puede llegar a ser cero, ya que no tiene valor intrínseco. Los 21 millones de bitcoins pueden valer cero,habra que avisar que es una inversión de alto riesgo, no? que pareceis vendedores de preferentes, leche



Te habrás quedado a gusto. El valor de TODO es el que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por ello, no solo del Bitcoin. 

Respecto al valor intrínseco de algo, será el que sea, pero no entiendo que digas que BTC vale cero. Cero? En término de qué? De billetes de euros que fabrica un italiano a voluntad? No creo que hayas pensado mucho en ello.

Sobre avisar de los riesgos, está dicho hasta la saciedad. No poner aquí lo que no estés dispuesto a perder. Si no fuese así, iríamos todos _all in_ y dudo que nadie tenga todos sus ahorros en bitcoin.

Como siempre, que cada uno tome libremente sus decisiones. Yo agradeceré que alguien me dé un argumento *inteligente* para dejar de comprar bitcoins.

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (19 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú tampoco llores cuando sucede lo que he comentado... No sé ni como os planteáis que pobres diablos como vosotros van a convertirse en la "hi class" por mera inercia... :XX: ... Y mientras tanto los grupos que ya controlan la economía y la política dejándose fusilar en silencio ...  ...
> 
> De todos modos claro que el bitcoin es una buena inversión para especular a corto plazo, lo que no quiere decir que lo sea a largo... De hecho si fuera invulnerable como decís no habría ya caído de precio. Ni que decir tiene cuando sean naciones las que lo veten y persigan, entonces su desplome dejará en ridículo a Gowex.



Nadie sabe como acabara esto, pero vamos yo a entrar me esperaria al proximo robo en un exchange.


----------



## Rekt (19 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ni que decir tiene cuando sean naciones las que lo veten y persigan, entonces su desplome dejará en ridículo a Gowex.



No afirmaria esto con tal certeza.

Que un pais persiga Bitcoin lo que haria es resaltar la necesidad de tener Bitcoins, porque la persecucion de Bitcoin tendria como intencion final realizar aquello de lo que Bitcoin te protege, precisamente. A parte del Streissand effect.

Al final todo esto se basa en si creemos que, realisticamente, los estados podrian prohibir y controlar Bitcoin, y de momento no veo manera alguna de hacerlo. No han sido capaces de controlar la pirateria, y bitcoin sigue los mismos principios.

Es mas, diria que el mejor momento para comprar Bitcoin seria tras la caida inicial tras un inicio de persecucion, porque primero llega el miedo, y despues la certeza de que los estados no pueden hacer una mierda para evitar que la gente use bitcoin sin ir full-north-korea.


----------



## barborico (19 Dic 2016)

pepe01 dijo:


> Se os olvida comentar que el valor de los bitcoins es el que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar por el, y que puede llegar a ser cero, ya que no tiene valor intrínseco. Los 21 millones de bitcoins pueden valer cero,habra que avisar que es una inversión de alto riesgo, no? que pareceis vendedores de preferentes, leche



Si no sale anunciado en TV, es una inversión de alto riesgo, de toda la vida de dios.

Díselo a todos los preferentistas, seguro que opinan igual que yo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2016)

No es posible acabar con Bitcoin sin acabar con internet. Así de simple.

Bien, ahora dime un Estado que esté dispuesto a terminar de un plumazo con Internet en sus fronteras para acabar con Bitcoin.

Ni uno. Sólo Best Korea se atreve a hacer algo así.

Y lo mejor de todo es que, incluso en el caso de que algún gobernante se volviera completamente loco y "apagase internet" en su país, Bitcoin podría seguir funcionando en dicho país a través de las meshnets, telefonía de voz, etc.

De hecho, una transacción promedio de Bitcoin viene a "pesar" unos 260 bytes. Algo así se puede enviar al exterior mediante un modem clásico, incluso mediante ondas de radio en unos 30 segundos, codificado mediante 15 ó 16 emojis del whatssup, mediante iconitos del skype o de infinidad de maneras.

Para acabar de forma tajante con Bitcoin en un país, el Estado tiene que asegurarse de que ningún ciudadano es capaz de sacar de contrabando al exterior del país 260 bytes de información. Le deseo mucha suerte al gobernante que lo intente.

Y otra cosa más. Os empeñáis en ver a Bitcoin únicamente como una forma de dinero electrónico (tipo paypal), pero eso es un error. Bitcoin es la primera, más global y más segura forma de dinero autónomo programable. Por lo tanto NADIE, repito NADIE, es capaz ni siquiera de imaginar todos los usos que se le pueden dar en el futuro. Ahora tratad de ponerle valor a algo como eso.


----------



## lewis (19 Dic 2016)

Me juego el cuello a que todos los de las elites, instituciones reales y grupos del estado ya movido sus dineros en bitcoins y vosotros a chuparos el dedo y escribir por los foros.
¡¡¡ Infelices !!!


----------



## barborico (19 Dic 2016)

Me está viniendo un deja-vú...



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Que sí, que la tarjeta de débito es muy sejura y todo eso... Yo lo que estoy diciendo es que quien meta dinero en una tarjeta puede acabar con un plástico muy sejuro que no vale nada. ¿qué tienes exactamente?... Un plástico que vale menos que los dineros que contiene, eso tienes. :fiufiu: Y quebrará todo y seguirás ahí con tus dineros y sin poder sacarlos ::


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2016)

Arctic dijo:


> Como siempre, que cada uno tome libremente sus decisiones. Yo agradeceré que alguien me dé un argumento *inteligente* para dejar de comprar bitcoins.
> 
> Saludos.



Todos los bitcoineros os creeis los mas listos de la clase, el caldo de cultivo ideal para ser facilmente engañables :fiufiu:

Dime algun metal que valga 0 y creere eso de que no existe el valor intrinseco


----------



## El sas (19 Dic 2016)

Yo creo que el btc como idea original podría ser muy interesante. El problema es que parece haberse convertido en una herramienta más de especulación. Por supuesto que los que estuvieron "rápidos" y se adelantaron a la masa y compraron a precio bajo son sus mayores promotores para continuar la vorágine alcista y recoger pingües beneficios en su momento preciso. En un mundo de caos lo veo tan vulnerable como cualquier dígito de mi cuenta bancaria.


----------



## workforfood (19 Dic 2016)

Es que es eso es especulación pura y dura, a mí me interesa el mundo del bitcoin y el de las criptomonedas, pero lo que no me interesa nada es participar en esquemas ponzi por eso no compro ningún bitcoin.


----------



## Rekt (19 Dic 2016)

Por que afirmais que bitcoin es un esquema ponzi? 

No necesita nuevos participantes para mantener su valor actual, e incluso aumentarlo, la cuestion es que los participantes dados aumenten su produccion de bienes para que el valor de bitcoin aumente.

Si dos personas tienen 10 bitcoins cada uno, la produccion de persona A es 5 manzanas y la produccion de persona B es 5 huevos, un bitcoin podra adquirir media manzana o medio huevo, pero si persona A obtiene un abono especial que aumenta su productividad, persona A generara 50 manzanas, y persona B descubre un pienso especial por el cual su produccion aumenta a 50 huevos, por lo que un bitcoin pasara a poder adquirir 5 manzanas o 5 huevos.

Lo unico que necesitas es que los participantes acepten bitcoin como medio de cambio y que la produccion de los participantes aumente para que la capacidad adquisitiva de los participantes aumente sin necesidad de nuevos participantes. Como cualquier moneda sin inflacion, vamos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2016)

Da igual lo que argumentemos. La población en este tema, como en tantos otros, se distribuye como una normal, así que siempre existirá una porcentaje de población completamente impermeable ante a los avances tecnológicos.

No es que los bitcoineros nos creamos los más inteligentes, es que hablar con los golbugs es como intentar explicarle a una abuela de 80 años que sube las escaleras mecánicas de El Corte Inglés que existe una multinacional llamada Amazon que vende a través de un medio llamado Hinternec de forma más barata. Tarea imposible. Ahí no hay divulgación posible porque es algo que sólamente el tiempo y la presión evolutiva se encargará de encauzar.

Mientras tanto, para el resto, Bitcoin lleva ya siete años dándonos la razón.


----------



## El sas (19 Dic 2016)

Rekt dijo:


> Por que afirmais que bitcoin es un esquema ponzi?
> 
> No necesita nuevos participantes para mantener su valor actual, e incluso aumentarlo, la cuestion es que los participantes dados aumenten su produccion de bienes para que el valor de bitcoin aumente.
> 
> ...



El problema es que el bitcoin no deja de estar euro-dolarizado. Si hoy un pintor me cobra 1btc(770€ por ejemplo) por pintarme la casa mañana me cobraría 4btc si el mismo bajara la cotización un 75%. Si está referenciado a otra moneda no me parece tan transgresor e independiente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2016)

El sas dijo:


> El problema es que el bitcoin no deja de estar euro-dolarizado. Si hoy un pintor me cobra 1btc(770€ por ejemplo) por pintarme la casa mañana me cobraría 4btc si el mismo bajara la cotización un 75%. Si está referenciado a otra moneda no me parece tan transgresor e independiente.



Te equivocas. Cada vez surgen más aplicaciones para las que el cambio bitcoin-dólar es irrelevante y donde lo único importante es la cantidad de comisiones que hay que pagar (medidas en bitcoins) para poder acceder al precioso espacio de la cadena de bloques.

Ahí lo único que importa es el libre mercado y lo que el resto de usuarios estén dispuestos a pujar (en bitcoins).

---------- Post added 19-dic-2016 at 15:56 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que el bitcoin, por más teoría que tenga detrás como moneda, debe enfrentarse al mundo real. Y sin un estado detrás está expuesto a valer nada.



Bitcoin lleva siete años ininterrumpidamente enfrentándose al mundo real en un medio altamente competitivo, global, y escrutinizado como es el Hinternec. Por eso está triunfando, porque nunca ninguna otra forma de dinero (ni privado ni público) se ha atrevido a tanto de una forma tan transparente y libre.


----------



## Rekt (19 Dic 2016)

El sas dijo:


> El problema es que el bitcoin no deja de estar euro-dolarizado. Si hoy un pintor me cobra 1btc(770€ por ejemplo) por pintarme la casa mañana me cobraría 4btc si el mismo bajara la cotización un 75%. Si está referenciado a otra moneda no me parece tan transgresor e independiente.



Esto que dices es cierto pero practicamente ningun producto esta exento de sufrir esas consecuencias.

Si el bitcoin baja la cotizacion un 75% lo hara frente al dolar y el euro, igual que la libra o el petroleo. 

Un gobierno que trata de luchar contra las bajadas de cotizacion de su moneda tiene las consecuencias que ya todos hemos visto en Sudamerica. Si Bitcoin cae un 75%, es *positivo* que el pintor nos cobre mas, y es precisamente esta fiabilidad y honestidad lo que convierte a bitcoin en un seguro.

Aun asi mi respuesta era sobre si Bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, lo cual poco tiene que ver con su indexacion.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Los de Gowex también no se sabían hacer entender entre las viejas generaciones... Decían los viejos "no entiendo esto de que la wifi fluye como el agua" :XX: ... Y como no lo entendían no se metían. En cambio otros pensando que vivirían de la sopa boba compraron acciones y se arruinaron... :XX:
> 
> La tecnología es nueva, lo que no es nuevo es vender humo. Había un tipo que decía que cuando los barrenderos empezaban a comprar acciones de tal empresa era el momento de vender... Vosotros sois los barrenderos...



Gowex es una empresa, algo muy distinto a lo que es Bitcoin (un protocolo)

La electrificación doméstica, los primeros vehículos automotrices, el email, hinternec, etc... ninguna de esas "cosas" eran empresas, fueron grandes avances científico-tecnológicos y también sufrían durante los comienzos los ataques de la gente ignorante e incapaz de ver más allá de sus narices.

¿Para qué vamos a necesitar un vehículo que consume combustible para circular, habiendo tanta hierba en los márgenes de los caminos para mi caballo?. La electrificación en los domicilios conlleva un riesgo inasumible de incendios. La Hinternec es para el porno y la pedofilia.

¿Te suena todo eso? Tú eres el palillero de la lámpara de aceite, el del caballo, el de las intranets y el que todavía anda tocando los cojones al personal enviando faxes.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y más cuando la defensa que hacéis de esta moneda es teórica... Cuando una hostia como la que ya sufrió la hiere de gravedad y se desmorona toda la teoría.



¿Defensa teórica? Yo llevo aquí años demostrándole a cualquiera que tenga ojos la solidez de esta forma de dinero programable. He invitado a 50 completos desconocidos del foro a cervezas gracias a Bitcoin de una forma completamente segura (de hecho te reto a que busques cualquiera de las direcciones de mi propiedad desde las que salieron los bitcoins y me robes los que quedan, a ver si su seguridad es también "teórica").

He utilizado los bitcoins para establecer un fondo fiduciario con un vendedor de horo para garantizar una compra-venta de horo entre dos completos desconocidos y a distancia (vivíamos muy alejados el uno del otro) de forma completamente segura para ambas partes gracias a que es un dinero programable.

He organizado apuestas con foreros, recompensas, concursos e incluso me ofrecí a adelantarle el dinero a un forero mediante bitcoins para recuperar su disco duro víctima del criptolocker. También Bitcoin me permitió donar dinero a wikileaks cuando CUALQUIER otro método de pago había sido prohibido y censurado por los EEUU.

Todo eso DEMUESTRA que Bitcoin es mucho más seguro y útil que los rectángulos de algodón pintado de tu cartera o los cilindritos amarillos enterrados en tu jardín.


----------



## Nico (19 Dic 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Te equivocas. Cada vez surgen más aplicaciones para las que el cambio bitcoin-dólar es irrelevante y donde *lo único importante* es la cantidad de comisiones que hay que pagar (medidas en bitcoins) para *poder acceder al precioso espacio de la cadena de bloques.*




Oh Dios!... Mami!, al final el Señor Mojón me dio la razón con el tema de la blockchain !! :8:

Meses -casi años- discutiendo en soledad y ahora todos estamos de acuerdo !!, qué bonito !


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2016)

¿Qué dices subnormal? Si lo poco coherente que sueles decir sobre las criptomendas de entre todo el FUD que sueltas es porque nos lo has leído a nosotros.

A ver si te enteras. En ese comentario digo que lo único que importa es Bitcoin y lo que sucede dentro de Bitcoin. El resto es ruído. Las cotizaciones son ruído. Los exchangers chinos haciendo inside trading, son ruído. El problema de escalabilidad (que es un problema inexistente), también es ruído. Lo único importante es que la gente cada vez encuentra usos más valiosos para el espacio de la cadena de bloques y que, por ende, está dispuesta a pagar cada vez más comisiones.


----------



## Nico (20 Dic 2016)

Oh!, resulta que no dijiste que *lo único importante* es acceder *al precioso espacio de la cadena de bloques*.

Debo haber leído mal. :fiufiu:

Claro... :rolleye:

(ya es tarde Mojón... era la blockchain... :Aplauso


----------



## remonster (21 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> Oh!, resulta que no dijiste que *lo único importante* es acceder *al precioso espacio de la cadena de bloques*.
> 
> Debo haber leído mal. :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo que correponde recordar es lo que dijiste cuando cotizaba a mas de 200$ y qye esperabas a comprar cuando valiese 95$ 

Y aqui te tenemos dando la brasa con tu FUD y tus pseudoargumentos de mierda....a mamarla a Parla!


----------



## remonster (23 Dic 2016)

Este foro está lleno de mala gente dando malos consejos!! :XX:

Máximo histórico de BTC en euros!


----------



## racional (23 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Detrás del bitcoin no hay nada


----------



## Arctic (23 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2016 at 20:24 ----------
> 
> Y añado otro detalle, toda propiedad es propiedad reconocida por el estado... No sé si me explico, no hay propiedad sin un derecho que la reconozca y capaz de defenderse de fuerzas externas (violentas)... Es decir, si el bitcoin no encuentra su razón de ser en tanto al estado, integrado en el funcionamiento de una nación, está perdido... Si el propietario no tuviese su sentido de la nación (en tanto la nutre), la propia nación se encargaría de eliminarlo y quitarle sus pertenencias. Por eso quien plantea el bitcoin como una especie de alternativa de tipo anarquista suena a cachondeo.



Tu argumento no me parece malo, pero no contemplas excepciones. Te has planteado que algo revolucionario lo es porque cuando se concibe no existe nada parecido? Eso es bitcoin. El primer elemento fuera del alcance de los estados. 

Saludos.


----------



## Geldschrank (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El bitcoin es la moneda oficial de una sociedad que no existe.



Quizá sea el catalizador que la cree. A lo mejor ya no se puede parar.


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El comentario viene para los que dicen que " el bitcoin les liberará del estado"... Je... Pero sería precisamente el estado con sus impuestos, sus leyes, normas y deberes politicos y su adoctrinamiento educativo el que les daría el marco de cierta libertad... Y estos mismos resulta que apuestan por el bitcoin, una moneda que de generalizarse (como ellos supuestamente predicen) dinamita el marco de libertad que les daba el estado actual... pues el bitcoin no se inserta en el ciclo de retroalimentación del funcionamiento y orden social actual...
> 
> En la práctica a los del bitcoin les interesará el bitcoin dentro del estado y con este funcionando (con una masa mayoritaria de ciudadanos pagando impuestos y padeciendo impresión de billetes)... Pero por los cojones les interesa el bitcoin como moneda universal porque esto sería parecido a Rust.



Eso es pensar como los esclavos de la antigua Roma. El estado no debe ser todopoderoso ni controlarlo todo y asumir que esa es la única realidad posible es tener mentalidad de esclavo sumiso.

¿Bitcoin no es una rebelión? Yo me rebelo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2016)

Menuda sarta de gilipolleces le estáis aguantando.

Bitcoin es la moneda del mayor conglomerado medianamente homogeneo de personas: los internautas. Ni la religión, ni el sistema productivo, ni un deporte, ni la geopolítica, determinan cuál es el mayor conglomerado de personas que se reúnen alrededor de algo o que comparten algo. Sin embargo hinternec sí que lo ha conseguido lograr. Y Bitcoin es la moneda perfecta para ellos.

Además hinternec es la mayor economía de mundo (superior incluso que la de EEUU).

Y cuando dices que "detrás de Bitcoin no hay nada" te equivocas completamente: detrás de Bitcoin hay certidumbre. De hecho, la mayor cantidad de certidumbre que jamás los seres humanos hemos conseguido generar nunca.

Cuando alguien escribe algo en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin, cualquiera, en cualquier parte del planeta, es capaz de predecir cuánta energía es necesaria consumir para revertir o eliminar esos datos. Y la energía es incluso más infalsificable que el oro. Por lo tanto lo que la red Bitcoin ofrece es certidumbre. La certidumbre de que, si algo hay escrito en su cadena de bloques, se quedará allí para siempre a no ser que alguien esté dispuesto a quemar determinada cantidad de energía.

Esa certidumbre es tan extremadamente valiosa que, a poco que te pongas a pensar un poco sobre los posibles usos que podríamos darle, te entra hasta miedo.


----------



## dosuno (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> blablablablaaaaa...



... y hablas y hablas... lo mejor en estos casos es dejarlo estar y pasar de gente como tú, ya os rendiréis a la evidencia.
Sabrás mucho de algunas cosas (como todo el mundo) y en otras no, al mezclarlo es cuando se hace una inmensa cagada... y te conviertes en un cazurro. Es el gran problema del hablar por hablar... (eso ya no lo hace todo el mundo).


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por otro lado no puede haber "certidumbre" sobre hechos futuros... Como mucho podrás hacer modelos sociológicos o construir doctrinas filosóficas. pero no puedes predecir el futuro... Ni estudiarlo pues no existe, ni conoces nuevos parámetros que afecten y que tú hoy desconoces... Certezas de que?... No sabes ni lo que valdrá una barra de pan en 10 años y vas a saber que pasara con el bitcoin... Nunca ha habido bitcoin, lo que no significa que al bitcoin no pueden aplicarsele todo tipo de teorías donde es rechazado y destruido.



Tampoco tienes ninguna certidumbre cada vez que te montas en un ascensor sobre si va a caerse, o cada vez que entras en un edificio si va producirse un terremoto y se te va a caer encima. Tampoco puedes estar seguro de que no vaya a estrellarse un meteorito contra tu casa, o que cuando comes un pescado no tenga dentro un parásito que acabe comiéndose tu cerebro...

Hay una cosa que se llama probabilidad. Hay futuros más probables que otros. Y el conocimiento nos hace poder dislumbrar, con cierto margen de error, cuales hechos son más probables que otros.

Osea, que la certidumbre siempre es relativa a no ser que sea matemáticamente predecible. En el caso de Bitcoin es predecible, porque puedes calcular matemáticamente la "energía" o, mejor dicho, la potencia de hashing necesaria para fastidiar o falsificar las transacciones.

Ahora bien, que se produzca un apocalipsis, o que todos los gobiernos, al unísono, sin dejar tiempo de reacción, se pongan de acuerdo para tumbar Bitcoin cortando Internet en todos los países... bueno, eso ya entra dentro de lo desconocido. En el primer caso, siempre puede ocurrir un cataclismo y, en tales circunstancias, creo que el dinero sería lo último que nos iba a preocupar. El segundo caso lo veo áltamente IMPROBABLE.


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es que estás equivocado, quien se mete en camisas de once varas es quien abre el hilo o Mr. Mojón, pues lo que hacen no es recitar aspectos técnicos del bitcoin... Es Filosofía en tanto hablan de lo que pasara dentro de 1 mes o 1 año. Filosofía en tanto no hay ciencia que pueda predecir que pasara con el bitcoin. Si alguien desbarra aquí son ellos, emperrados en augurar un futuro espléndido para elbitcoin... Y yo lo que he realizado es una crítica materialista a lo que plantean... No es que yo haya abierto un hilo sobre el desastre del bitcoin y su futuro, yo he respondido a este hilo donde se argumenta a favor de esta moneda.



Hijo mío, en la vida no hay nada seguro, todo se puede ir a la mierda en 0,2. Pero hay oportunidades en la vida. Puede que al final sean vanas esperanzas tales oportunidades, pero ten algo por seguro: No aprovechándolas desde luego no vas a ganar nada. Si las aprovechas al menos tienes un % de conseguir algo.

¿Que eres un cobarde? Allá tú. El miedo lleva a la duda, la duda lleva a la inacción, la inacción lleva al apalancamiento y el apalancamiento lleva a la pobreza. (Como diría Yoda).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2016)

¿Pero qué hostias de filosofía hablas? No es filosofía. Es un protocolo y son matemáticas.

Puedes dar por cierto (=certidumbre) que, o gastas más energía de la que está gastando el total de la red de mineros en construir una cadena paralela que excluya los datos que yo introduje, o esa información se quedará en la cadena de bloques para siempre.

Mira qué sencillo es y cuál es la única filosofía que hay en Bitcoin. Podría decirse que su única filosofía es la de garantizar matemáticamente la resistencia a la censura. Sería la defensa a ultranza de la libertad de expresión del valor.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (24 Dic 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y otra cosa más. Os empeñáis en ver a Bitcoin únicamente como una forma de dinero electrónico (tipo paypal), pero eso es un error.
> 
> Pues curiosamente todos los sales pitchs del tema que he visto/leído/oído hacen incapie en eso... en sus ventajas como dinero, sobre el otro dinero. Vamos, que es el más mejor dinero.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Dic 2016)

Podéis berrear todo lo que queráis, pero los hechos son que Bitcoin tiene casi 14.000 millones de capitalización.

Es decir, hay una confianda de 14.000 millones de dólares detrás de Bitcoin.

Esa es la realidad, asimiladla.

Al que no le guste, que se joda por no haber comprado antes.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Dic 2016)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Pues curiosamente todos los sales pitchs del tema que he visto/leído/oído hacen incapie en eso... en sus ventajas como dinero, sobre el otro dinero. Vamos, que es el más mejor dinero.
> 
> 
> 
> Te das cuenta, supongo, de que las dos últimas cosas que mencionas se deben exclusivamente a la primera. Luego tus "ventajas" se han quedado en una sola. Vid. el punto anterior.



Nombro su faceta como dinero porque, hoy en día, es el principal uso que se está dando a Bitcoin pero, si me habéis leído con asiduidad en el hilo de Bitcoin, seguro que me habréis oído decir que, en mi opinión, en el futuro es muy probable que el monetario deje de ser el uso principal que se de a Bitcoin. Podría ocurrir que otros usos (probablemente exclusivos de as criptomonedas) desplacen casi por completo al monetario en el uso del valioso espacio que ofrece la cadena de bloques.




Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Sí, eso es lo que te cuentan cuando tras el sales pitch anterior te quedas con cara de que no tragas. Yo debe ser muy obtuso, pero, la verdad, todavía no se me ha ocurrido utilidad práctica alguna para eso del "dinero autónomo programable".



Pues poco nos habrás leído entonces en el hilo de Bitcoin. Un dinero autónomo programable está sirviendo ya por poner ejemplos, para poder emplear un escrow en una transacción online, para desbloquear una transacción al transcurrir una determinada cantidad de tiempo, para condicionar un pago a la ejecución satisfactoria de un programa, para estampillar documentos, para poder establecer un fideicomiso entre dos desconocidos sin necesidad de tener que depositar confianza el uno en el otro, para poder condicionar matemáticamente el cobro de un dinero a la presentación de un número mínimo de firmas, para poder demostrar de forma infalsificable e inapelable que se ha efectuado un pago, para poder entregar unos bitcoins a modo de " garantía" de un préstamo y programar su devolución o no condicionada por la amortización en plazo del principal, etc. Las posibilidades son muchísimas.




Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Ahora trata de sacar un "valor" de eso de la autonomía programable. Uno práctico. Tangible. Inmediato.



Utilizar Bitcoin para poder estampillar la fecha de creación de un software informático. Sería una forma barata, segura y con sencillez de demostración de que, un determinado software fue creado con anterioridad a una determinada fecha. Incluso se podría reclamar la propiedad de dicho software presentando la clave privada de la dirección Bitcoin con la que se estampilló.



Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Sobre la utilidad de que sea prácticamente imposible controlar la entrada/salida de esos 260 bits, y lo fácil que es controlar qué mercancías entran en el país y a quien se entregan, o del éxito que los estados han tenido, a lo largo de su historia, controlando los medios de pago usados por la gente, mejor ni hablar.



¿Te ves tú capaz de poder prevenir que toda una población pueda sacar de contrabando 260 bytes? Llega un tío con una simple emisora de radio, la conecta a cualquier estructura metálica larga a modo de antena (una valla o una vía de tren servirían), emite unos 30 segundos de señal y ya habría retransmitido a medio planeta esos 260 bytes que tú pretendes censurar.



Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Una moneda vale lo que puedas comprar con ella.



No. Una moneda vale lo que la gente esté dispuesta a pagar por ella. Y, además, ya te he dicho antes que Bitcoin no es sólo una moneda.



Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Si un estado dice que no puedes pagarle sus impuestos en esa moneda, en última instancia, al final del día, acabará por no valer nada. Porque al final del día, es tan sencillo como saber quien vende pan. Y hacerle saber las duras medidas aplicadas a quien no paga sus impuestos en moneda de curso legal.



Los panaderos de los países vecinos se pondrán muy contentos ante la prohibición. Sabrán que gastarás tus bitcoins en sus tiendas. Es como ponerle puertas al campo. Ya ocurrió antes con la tasa Tobin en Suecia, la prohibición de investigar con células madre en EEUU, etc. Al final siemlre terminan bajándose los pantalones los estados opresores cua do comprueban que esas prohibiciones sólo consiguen reducir su competitividad frente a los países vecinos.




Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Cuando acabes con el poder coercitivo de los estados modernos, vuelve, y hablamos.



Las matemáticas y la termodinámica son inmunes a cualquier poder coercitivo.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (24 Dic 2016)

El bitcoin es una gran burbuja que le estallará en las narices al cenutrio que abre el hilo para tratar de autoconvencerse de que lo que está haciendo está bien.

La mejor inversión son activos reales y productivos, esto es, acciones de buenas empresas. Lo demás, aire.


----------



## Josar (24 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> El bitcoin es una gran burbuja que le estallará en las narices al cenutrio que abre el hilo para tratar de autoconvencerse de que lo que está haciendo está bien.
> 
> La mejor inversión son activos reales y productivos, esto es, acciones de buenas empresas. Lo demás, aire.



Di que si machote, a comprar acciones de bankia, santander, abengoa, etc..

O mejor guarda tu dinero en algo tangible como papeles de colores que emite el banco de la nada


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> El bitcoin es una gran burbuja que le estallará en las narices al cenutrio que abre el hilo para tratar de autoconvencerse de que lo que está haciendo está bien.
> 
> La mejor inversión son activos reales y productivos, esto es, acciones de buenas empresas. Lo demás, aire.



Puede usted meterse sus comentarios por el ano. No creo que le sea difícil, dado que cuenta en su haber con una dilatada experiencia en introducirse objetos por dicho orificio.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (24 Dic 2016)

Josar dijo:


> Di que si machote, a comprar acciones de bankia, santander, abengoa, etc..
> 
> O mejor guarda tu dinero en algo tangible como papeles de colores que emite el banco de la nada



Se os ve nerviosos, muchachos. Qué raro teniendo en cuenta que deberíais estar encantadísimos de la vida con vuestra super mega inversión.Ah, a lo mejor es que sois conocedores de que cualquier día y de un plumazo la magufada del bitcoin se os va al garete en cero coma. Os aconsejo poneros largos en vaselina, la vais a necesitar.


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Dic 2016)

Por cierto, me gustaría agradecer a los troles sus comentarios. Gracias a vosotros sube el hilo y así más gente lo lee.

Soys unos tontos útiles indispensables.


----------



## Ignacio Aldecoa (24 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Por cierto, me gustaría agradecer a los troles sus comentarios. Gracias a vosotros sube el hilo y así más gente lo lee.
> 
> Soys unos tontos útiles indispensables.



Tranquilo que mucha gente como tú también está empufándose comprando bitcoins y al final podréis montar una plataforma de afectados o algo así.

Es significativo como en cualquier estado de alienación mental provocado por estafas ( sellos, ventas piramidales, Nueva Rumasa, sectas, etc) los miembros de la tribu tratan de querer convencer a los demás de que hagan lo mismo que hacen ellos y desechan violentamente cualquier tipo de objeción o crítica a su creencia.


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> Tranquilo que mucha gente como tú también está empufándose comprando bitcoins y al final podréis montar una plataforma de afectados o algo así.
> 
> *Es significativo como en cualquier estado de alienación mental* provocado por estafas ( sellos, ventas piramidales, Nueva Rumasa, sectas, etc) *los miembros de la tribu tratan de querer convencer a los demás de que hagan lo mismo que hacen ellos y desechan violentamente cualquier tipo de objeción o crítica a su creencia.*



¿Igual que haces tú con los heterosexuales?


----------



## Mente fria (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Hay tantas matemáticas detras de todo esto que recomiendan ahí atrás "tener al menos un bitcoin por si las moscas" jejeje... Es decir, como un billete de loteria por si toca...
> 
> De hecho de ser por las matemáticas habría que comprar no uno, sino meter todo tu dinero en bitcoins... Cuando los inversores que os lean, creyendo que serán "hi class", pierdan su dinero , le pagará Blue o Mojón el dinero fundido?.... :-D.... Venga va, en honor a las matemáticas por sus consejos maravillosos.



oiga!!! lea usted bien, si se refiere a mi comentario, no creo que tenga que explicarle la diferencia que existe entre: lo que yo haria bla bla bla... y lo que yo pueda o no recomendar...

yo solo me recomiendo a mi mismo, el resto que haga lo que le salga del ciruelo. me importa un carajo que le gente compre o no compre bitcoin, lo unico que he tratado de hacerles ver, es por un lado, lo dificil que es que la gente entienda la mecanica de esto sin tener el mas minimo concepto del mismo, y lo segundo, lo importante que es difersificar aunque sea invirtiendo en alcachofas congeladas.

Por otro lado, mucho criticar, pero BlueArrow no ha hecho sino exponer las innumerables ventajas que supone el bitcoin como alternativa al dinero tangible centralizado, manipulado y inflacionado y deflacionado al son de la elite. Y eso, por mas vueltas que le deis, por mas que incidais en el concepto ponzi, es completamente IRREBATIBLE. Imagino que por eso os vais por las ramas.

Tan irrebatible es, que bitcoin ha traido consigo el santo grial de la soluciones al mamoneo mundial existente con el capital, la deuda, los derivados y todo lo que nos ha llevado a vivir en un colapso permanente, es decir, la blockchain. Todos los bancos ya saben que el futuro pasa por registrar todo en la cadena de bloques. Infinidad de bancos ya invierten en esta tecnologia para potenciar sus actividades. Curioso el hecho de que los bancos, los mayores participes del colapso financiero, inviertan y esten experimentando para implementar la blockchain en su actividad. 

Por cierto el dia que elabore mi comentario el bitcoin rondaba los 600 euros, hoy esta a 855 euros, vamos... directito al colapso... si señor... :fiufiu:


----------



## lewis (24 Dic 2016)

¿Qué se prefiere tener bitcoin o ser un payasotroll del internec?

No hay más preguntas Señoría.


----------



## Mente fria (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú no tendrás responsabilidad legal sobre lo que hacen otros, pero sí tienes una responsabilidad intelectual sobre aquello de lo que hablas.



mi responsabilidad intelectual es aquella que me permite a mi, y solo a mi, decidir que camino tomo en cada momento, hacerlo publico o privado no varía en nada la propia esencia de mi acto. Quien se sienta condicionado, quizas sea porque no ha tenido la suficiente responsabilidad intelectual para determinar que actos son los que mejor le convienen, en base a su experiencia personal o a su propia situación social y economica.

Tu propia responsabilidad intelectual es la que te ha llevado a comentar directamente y de manera subjetiva que todo el mundo debe huir de bitcoin, ¿Serás responsable tú, de quien hoy decida vender haciendote caso, si el precio de bitcoin en 4 años sube a 4 digitos?

Debes ser mas prudente con lo que opinas, dando por hecho un pausible escenario.


----------



## pep007 (24 Dic 2016)

Mente fria dijo:


> mi responsabilidad intelectual es aquella que me permite a mi, y solo a mi, decidir que camino tomo en cada momento, hacerlo publico o privado no varía en nada la propia esencia de mi acto. Quien se sienta condicionado, quizas sea porque no ha tenido la suficiente responsabilidad intelectual para determinar que actos son los que mejor le convienen, en base a su experiencia personal o a su propia situación social y economica.
> 
> Tu propia responsabilidad intelectual es la que te ha llevado a comentar directamente y de manera subjetiva que todo el mundo debe huir de bitcoin, ¿Serás responsable tú, de quien hoy decida vender haciendote caso, si el precio de bitcoin en 4 años sube a 4 digitos?
> 
> Debes ser mas prudente con lo que opinas, dando por hecho un pausible escenario.



O sea que el bitcoin solo puede ir parriba?


Ummmm. Me suena.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2016 at 16:30 ----------

Que pasara dentro de 5 años cuando cada banco saque su propio guaycoin. El cual tendra el mas y mejor blokchain del mundo...


----------



## remonster (24 Dic 2016)

pep007 dijo:


> O sea que el bitcoin solo puede ir parriba?
> 
> 
> Ummmm. Me suena.



Tontaco, nadie dice eso. Todos conocemos que ninguna cotización va sólo para arriba. La volatilidad sigue siendo grande y los mismos arreones que pega para arriba los pega para abajo.

Dicho esto hay una certeza matemática: Sólo existen 16 millones de bitcoins y no se van a producir muchos más, y cada vez hay más millones de usuarios. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones de esto. Te explico la regla de tres en la que se basa la ley de la oferta y la demanda?



pep007 dijo:


> Que pasara dentro de 5 años cuando cada banco saque su propio guaycoin. El cual tendra el mas y mejor blokchain del mundo...



Los bancos andan perdiditos con la tecnología y me invitan sus consejos directivos para saber qué hacer. Mi respuesta: Utilizad la red bitcoin que es la más segura, y quieran o no lo harán en el futuro.


----------



## Mente fria (24 Dic 2016)

pep007 dijo:


> O sea que el bitcoin solo puede ir parriba?
> 
> 
> Ummmm. Me suena.
> ...



Yo no he dicho que el bitcoin solo pueda ir para arriba, pero deberia entenderse que puede no irse siempre para abajo. Y a lo mejor si te suena lo que digo, no porque yo lo diga, sino porque con mirar su cotizacion historica ya quedaría constatado.

¿Que ocurrirá? 

vaya por dios, nos criticais por aventurarnos en las predicciones, pero no haceis mas que pedir mas y mas predicciones.

No se que ocurrirá, pero si quieres te puedo dar *mi opinion* de lo que yo pienso al respecto.

He pensado en ese escenario mil veces, y siempre llego a la misma conclusion... Da igual lo increible y maravillosa y desarrollada que pueda estar la blockchain del sistema bancario, si va a estar centralizada, no va a disponer del requisito indispensable para una supuesta adopcion masiva. Lo que si creo es que muchisima mas gente sabrá lo que es la blockchain gracias a la adopcion masiva que el sistema bancario va a tener que implementar mas pronto que tarde. Y gracias a eso, a lo mejor la gente luego se pregunta... ¿Y porque entonces 1 btc vale mas de 1000 dolares y un token de mi banco solo vale 50 centimos? y a lo mejor, y digo... solo a lo mejor.... en ese momento la gente empieza a ver mas atractivo las cualidades una moneda mundial, descentralizada, libre, anonima, versatil, etc...

Tambien puede pasar, que todo el mundo, venda sus bitcoin en constante revalorizacion, para comprar tokens centralizados de un banco que tiene el control de la emision, y la base de datos de sus usuarios a disposicion del gobierno de turno... quien sabe...


----------



## Mente fria (24 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que nadie deba huir del bitcoin, lo que he criticado es el bitcoin como inversión a largo plazo... Pero claro que le veo potencial como producto especulativo... Lo que he criticado es al bitcoin como una hipotética moneda que sustituya a las monedas de las naciones soberanas.



cierto, no lo has dicho tal cual, pero si has dejado entrever que es una inversion ruinosa. Por lo que es facilmente deducible de que nadie deberia ir largo en btc...

¿No lo ves a largo plazo? Cojonudo, yo no te voy a discutir eso. Del mismo modo que tampoco le discutí a solbes que vendiese el oro a 400 euros la onza, cuando ya no era un activo de rigor, segun él claro... pero bueno el destino a veces es caprichoso... que le vamos a hacer...

¿No lo ves como moneda sustituta al fiat? perfecto, tampoco te lo voy a rebatir. pero... ¿no te da la sensacion a tí que ya se esta destapando todo el pastel y que cada vez cuesta mas engañar a la gente? ¿ no te da la sensacion a ti que todo lo que se hace hoy en dia es unica y exclusivamente para beneficio de unos en perjuicio de otros? ¿ no tienes la sensacion que el dinero cada dia pierde su valor por culpa de quienes han preferido perderle el respeto creyendo que pueden jugar con él al monopoly? Si algun dia has tenido esas sensaciones, piensa que a lo mejor muchisima mas gente tambien las esta teniendo. Y si de manera paralela, aparece algo que acaba de un plumazo con todo lo que te parece aberrante economicamente hablando... pues...

yo creo que bitcoin si tiene futuro, pero por muchas mas razones que las de creer que es anonimo, versatil, rapido, barato, etc. creo que tiene futuro porque los politicos kamikazes descerebrados se han empeñado en que lo tenga, con sus politicas de salto al vacio...
Y creo que tiene futuro porque nos vamos de cabeza contra muchisimos problemas (globalizacion, robotizacion, guerras, odio, etc.) me duele decirlo pero es que bitcoin sin buscarlo es el elegido del celebre... cuanto peor... mejor.

Solo hay que ver como reacciona btc a las cruzada que los paises tienen contra el efectivo... para entender un poco cual va a ser el patron de los flujos de capital, cuando realmente se quiera ir a saco a por el ciudadano.

Pero bueno, lo interesante de esto es que vamos a irlo viendo, en vivo y en directo

saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## remonster (25 Dic 2016)

Paja mental


----------



## Mercyless (25 Dic 2016)

Vale, me convencistéis, ¿donde compro un bitcoin pa especular con el?


----------



## Hinel (25 Dic 2016)

keinur dijo:


>



Viendo esa serie, habría que ir cerrando largos, al menos, un tercio.


----------



## Claudius (25 Dic 2016)

Ignacio Aldecoa dijo:


> El bitcoin es una gran burbuja que le estallará en las narices al cenutrio que abre el hilo para tratar de autoconvencerse de que lo que está haciendo está bien.
> 
> La mejor inversión son activos reales y productivos, esto es, acciones de buenas empresas. Lo demás, aire.



Ignacio como puedes afirmar eso con tanta seguridad. Nos puedes ampliar un poco tu base de argumentos. Gracias.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2016)

Claudius dijo:


> Ignacio como puedes afirmar eso con tanta seguridad. Nos puedes ampliar un poco tu base de argumentos. Gracias.




Me uno a la pregunta. Le agradeceria al autor de dichas palabras que explique cual es su razonamiento para llegar a tales conclusiones.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ahora, si mañana cae hasta 50 pavos yo mismo compraría bitcoin... Estoy esperando a ver si se da la gran hostia ) ... Blue, Mojón: avisadme cuanto cotice a 50 con un mensaje privado... Ahí correré rápidamente a haceros caso.



Claro, claro, claro...

¡Búscate la vida chaval!


----------



## Nico (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Detrás de *una moneda* que:
> 
> - No está alineada con las clases superiores de las naciones.
> - No tiene ejércitos ni misiles intercontinentales detrás.
> ...



Has desarrollado diferentes argumentos pero, creo que te confundes porque piensas en el bitcoin como una MONEDA.

Muchos pensaron que iba a serlo. Algunos todavía creen que puede ser pero, lo cierto es que por diseño no se pueden hacer más de 250.000 transacciones diarias (se podría llegar a unas 300.000 en condiciones óptimas) y, con esos límites, no hay modo de usarla como "una moneda".

Por si no lo entiendes... suponte que la gente que tiene bitcoin quisiera usarla como "moneda" y como una manifestación de independencia financiera y un acto de rebeldía política se pusieran de acuerdo para usarla al menos DOS veces al día.

*- El café de la mañana y el periódico se pagarán con bitcoins para que el sistema empiece a temblar !!* :

Resulta que *sólo 125.000 personas en el mundo* podrían realizar esa protesta porque, si quisieran hacerla 200.000 personas, 75.000 de ellas no podrían pagar su café y el periódico tal como lo acordaron... no habría "espacio" en la cadena de bloques para registrar sus operaciones.

El bitcoin puede ser un activo digital muy valioso (o no, ya lo dirá la historia) pero, lo que *NO PUEDE SER ES UNA MONEDA* por la sencilla razón de que sólo puede realizar 250.000 transacciones diarias.

Para poder aceptar más operaciones diarias y, eventualmente, que miles de personas lo pudiesen usar como "moneda" hay que hacer cambios que, se están discutiendo pero que aún NO SE HAN HECHO.

Lo cierto y lo concreto es que *HOY*, con el diseño *ACTUAL* y tal como funciona *AHORA* sólo se pueden hacer 250.000 (aprox) transacciones diarias. No puede usarse como dinero.

Por el momento, si puede usarse como un "activo digital" y ronda los $ 900 por si quieres comprarte uno. No me atrevo a decirte qué valdrá en el futuro porque no es mi negocio pero al menos pude explicarte que *NO ES DINERO* porque *no puede usarse* -más allá de una prueba casi de laboratorio- con ese fin.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> Has desarrollado diferentes argumentos pero, creo que te confundes porque piensas en el bitcoin como una MONEDA.
> 
> Muchos pensaron que iba a serlo. Algunos todavía creen que puede ser pero, lo cierto es que por diseño no se pueden hacer más de 250.000 transacciones diarias (se podría llegar a unas 300.000 en condiciones óptimas) y, con esos límites, no hay modo de usarla como "una moneda".
> 
> ...




Como bien dices, hoy en dia, hay un limite maximo de transacciones por unidad de tiempo pero esto ni si quiera llega a considerarse un problema hoy en dia.

No se considera un problema porque en estos momentos el numero de transacciones diarias no llega a ese limite. Como tu tambien dices ya hay soluciones puestas sobre la mesa que ponen solucion a este limite. Que no se hayan puesto todavia de acuerdo en cual de las posibles medidas adoptar no significa nada, es solo cuestion de tiempo que se adopte una u otra medida y el problema queda solucionado.

A mi personalmente me parece una buena forma de trabajar. ¿ Para que precipitarse en estos momentos a tomar una decision para ampliar el limite si a lo mejor existe una solucion mejor ? Mientras todavia no lleguemos a ese limite, los desarrolladores tienen tiempo para discutir y ponerse de acuerdo en cual seria la mejor solucion posible.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 13:35 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Aquí nadie pretende que Bitcoin *sustituya *a ninguna moneda nacional. Eso es simplemente absurdo, porque ningún país dejaría su soberanía monetaria en manos de una divisa completamente libre. Que no se pueda retorcer y abusar a su antojo.
> 
> Los paises seguirán teniendo sus monedas oficiales, y Bitcoin seguirá siendo la alternativa LIBRE, GLOBAL e INDEPENDIENTE, para todos aquellos a los que el sistema tradicional no les sirva o no les de confianza. Y cada vez somos más.





Totalmente de acuerdo. No se trate de sustituir a todas las monedas y que Bitcoin sea moneda unica. Eso claro que no pasara, pero no se puede usar ese argumento para decir que Bitcoin fracasará. Con ese razonamiento tambien podriamos decir que el $ no funciona porque no es moneda unica, ni el €, ni el yen, etc


----------



## workforfood (26 Dic 2016)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Como bien dices, hoy en dia, hay un limite maximo de transacciones por unidad de tiempo pero esto ni si quiera llega a considerarse un problema hoy en dia.
> 
> No se considera un problema porque en estos momentos el numero de transacciones diarias no llega a ese limite. Como tu tambien dices ya hay soluciones puestas sobre la mesa que ponen solucion a este limite. Que no se hayan puesto todavia de acuerdo en cual de las posibles medidas adoptar no significa nada, es solo cuestion de tiempo que se adopte una u otra medida y el problema queda solucionado.
> 
> A mi personalmente me parece una buena forma de trabajar. ¿ Para que precipitarse en estos momentos a tomar una decision para ampliar el limite si a lo mejor existe una solucion mejor ? Mientras todavia no lleguemos a ese limite, los desarrolladores tienen tiempo para discutir y ponerse de acuerdo en cual seria la mejor solucion posible.



Pero porque no lo dices completo hoy en día el bitcoin es un sello de afinsa y ya está. NO veas las rentabilidades que tenían fórum filatélico y Afinsa de más de un 6% y pagaban religiosamente todos lo meses.


----------



## Claudius (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y esta limitación estaba pensada ya en su diseño o es una limitación de la propia estructura del bitcoin? La



Actualmente es un diseño en su código nativo , pero el código al ser código abierto dónde cualquiera puede aportar y bajo un protocolo esos aportes se ejerza una votación par llegar a un *consenso* en su comunidad, que apruebe los cambios y evolución.

Desde su aparición hasta hoy ha cambiado de momento a mejor, pero el consenso de todas las partes interesadas en el pastel lleva tiempo, cada uno tienes sus intereses, usuarios, mineros, intercambiadores fiat-token, ¿estados?.

Durante el último año y el que viene, se ha elaborado una hoja de ruta dónde la comunidad tiene que buscar la aprobación en consenso de una solución técnica que se ha presentado y que contempla subsanar esa limitación, y que trata de que Bitcoin sea 'una, grande y libre' en el mercado.

Aunque *actualmente* tenga una espada de Damocles para el concepto *Bitcoin=cibermoneda* tal y como lo has expuesto en tu intervención.

Y por otro lado existe una competencia bastante feroz en el sector, Bitcoin no es el único activo actual en uso para los menesteres que fue concebido de ciber-moneda. Eso no es bueno, ni malo, sino diferente. Y es un próspero mercado naciente.
Todo ello, lo expreso en una humilde opinión.

All Currencies | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 14:07 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Pero porque no lo dices completo hoy en día el bitcoin es un sello de afinsa y ya está. NO veas las rentabilidades que tenían fórum filatélico y Afinsa de más de un 6% y pagaban religiosamente todos lo meses.



Estás muy equivocado, no tiene *NADA* que ver.
Bitcoin y sus tecnologías subyacentes son un nuevo sector y mercado tecnológico, como puede ser la aparición de Internet o la telefonía móvil.
El mercado *mundial* está dando al sector un valor.
All Currencies | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Dic 2016)

Claro, estoy seguro de que la hinternec, el correo electrónico, la electricidad, la televisión, el automóvil, etc. todos ellos necesitaron integrarse en la política de una nación para triunfar :rolleye:


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Claro, estoy seguro de que la hinternec, el correo electrónico, la electricidad, la televisión, el automóvil, etc. todos ellos necesitaron integrarse en la política de una nación para triunfar :rolleye:




Y convertirse en los unicos que sustituyeron a todo lo demas.


----------



## Tin Rope (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ahora, si mañana cae hasta 50 pavos yo mismo compraría bitcoin... Estoy esperando a ver si se da la gran hostia ) ... Blue, Mojón: avisadme cuanto cotice a 50 con un mensaje privado... Ahí correré rápidamente a haceros caso.



Recuerdo perfectamente cuando bitcoin cotizaba a 50 pavos, incluso antes, cuando alcanzó la paridad con la onza de plata y aún antes también. Saltaban los "ilusos" -por llamaros de alguna forma no despectiva- con virulencia atacando y mofandose de su desorbitado precio, incluso más que ahora, pues muchos ya han tenido que meter el rabo entre las patas y no osan postear por vergüenza propia.

Es sólo cuestión de tiempo que metas tú el rabo entre las piernas y sean otros los que se jacten del precio y así ciclicamente. Maburroooo


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si te fijas todos tenemos un televisor pero no podemos ver en el contenidos proscritos (asesinatos públicos, invitación al odio, contenidos pedófilos, etc...) No cualquiera puede tener su propio canal ni hablar de lo que le apetezca aunque lo tenga... Por tanto si el televisor aparece dentro de una LEGALIDAD y un orden concretos. El automóvil es aceptado, e incluso los engranajes del estado lo precisan... Pero estos dos casos son precisamente de institucionalización... Tampoco se pueden fabricar o vender o comprar coches sin pasar por caja... Y es precisamente por este pago por caja por el que se permite, no por el automóvil mismo en tanto te sirve a ti para tus chanchullos... Lo que hay es una relación del producto desde la perspectiva individual, pero otra desde la perspectiva política.
> 
> A los ciudadanos no se los deja trabajar por un derecho intrínseco, sino porque existe una relación entre el trabajo y una estructura política. (Que busques enriquecerte, que optimices recursos, que pagues puestos, que crees trabajo, etc... )
> 
> ...





Lo que no acabais de comprender los "detractores" del bitcoin es que ese control que ejerce el estado omnipotente sobre todas las cosas, no es posible sobre el bitcoin. Asi de sencillo: no es posible.

Aun asi vamos a suponer que sí que fuera posible. Esa labor de control tiene un coste. Si el beneficio que obtiene el estado al ejercer ese control es mayor que el coste que le supone entonces tiene sentido que lo haga, en caso contrario le conviene "dejarlo pasar"

Ahora intentemos hacernos una idea de cual es ese coste. La unica forma de que el/los estados puedan acabar con el bitcoin es acabando primero con internet. No me puedo imaginar que eso sea posible y el valor que tendria que tener el bitcoin para que este escenario fuera siquiera planteado seria de varios ordenes de magnitud superiores al actual. Pero es que es mas, aun acabando con internet (supuesto ya de por si que considero imposible, repito) habria otras formas de transmitir informacion para que el bitcoin siguiese funcionando.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2016)

Bitcoin es como la radiación de una bomba nuclear de 100 megatones. Una vez detonada, es técnicamente imposible evitar que se propague por todo el globo. Te podrás proteger con trajes, en un bunker, etc, pero no vas a poder evitar que se extienda, que lo impregne todo. Es lo mismo pero a cámara lenta.

Y bueno, aunque se hagan leyes en contra de la radiación nuclear, ya sabermos que la radiación no va a desaparecer porque algún retrasado haga una ley ordenándolo.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No es posible controlar el bitcoin, pero tú no comes bitcoin, ni te desplazas en bitcoins, ni vives entre bits. Vivís en un marco legal, y ahí ya hay vías para que el estado afecte al valor de este producto... Porque los consumidores se ven condicionados por las leyes.



Hace unos años existía una verdadera animadversión hacia Bitcoin por parte de los estados. ¿Qué pudieron hacer? NADA. Lo pusieron a caldo, sacaron miles de noticias negativas sobre él, hicieron leyes en algunos países en contra de Bitcoin, propiciaron la aparición de cientos de cryptomonedas alternativas para debilitar la red de Bitcoin con la esperanza de que muchos mineros se movieran a estas otras redes, etc.

NADA, NADA, NADA, CERO PATATERO, eso es lo que han conseguido.

Ahora ya no pueden hacer nada, Bitcoin es demasiado fuerte, por eso algunos países lo han reconocido como dinero, por eso se puede pagar ya el agua y la luz en Japón con Bitcoin y ha sido reconocido allí como dinero, por eso en Suiza puedes pagar el tren con Bitcoin y te lo venden en todos las máquinas expendedoras de billetes en las estaciones, por eso, por eso, por eso... etc.

Que no trolacos, que Bitcoin está para quedarse, asimiladlo y lameos las heridas.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Aunque una empresa como Amazon le interesase el bitcoin el estado podría poner todo tipo de trabas legales o hacer tratados con otra nación... Con lo que el bitcoin seguiría proscrito... Ante multas, controles aduaneros, etc
> .. y sin necesidad de rastrear bitcoins o cerrar internet.



Controles aduaneros... me parto. Yo he ido a UK, a Austria, a Rusia, a Singapur, a China, a Bahamas, a Brasil con Bitcoins. Todavía no he tenido ningún problema.

Tus Bitcoins no los mueves al cruzar una frontera, los puedes usar desde cualquier parte del mundo, no te los tienes que andar transfiriendo de una cuenta de un país a otra en otro país, como ocurre con el dinero FIAT.

Los Bitcoins no están en ningún país, no sales por tanto de un país con ellos, siempre están contigo allá dónde vayas, sólo necesitas saber la clave para acceder a ellos.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Que no hablo de los puñeteros bitcoins, hablo de lo que compras con ellos. Que para eso es al final el dinero.



¿No sabes ni como funciona el comercio y te vas a poner a disertar acerca del funcionamiento de las aduanas?

¿Es que piensas venir a robar a la cárcel o qué?


----------



## Tin Rope (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En Corea del Norte no hay "espacio" para programas de salsa rosa y en España no hay espacio para desfiles militares a todas horas.



Correcto. La televisión, los automóviles han sido amoldados por los estados en su faceta coercitiva, impositiva, violenta. Como tantos otros inventos/innovaciones. 

Pero lo relevante es la capacidad que tiene el estado de censurar esa invención. Internet y Corea del Norte es un ejemplo claro, sólo con un estado totalmente represivo es posible tamaño dislate. 
En su tiempo la imprenta supuso una innovación terrible y totalmente indeseado para los estados. Controlaban, o lo intentaban, todo documento que salía de aquéllas ahora obsoletos armatostes. Y aquí lo importante es ver como tenían fugas y, adonde fueron esas fugas. La represión fue esquivada exitosamente. Había un instrumento que lo permitía y se usó. 

En el caso que quieran poner un régimen como Corea del Norte, requiere una vuelta de tuerca a todo el sistema mundial y eso sería gracias a bitcoin, fijate si hubiera tenido repercusión "el experimento". Esto es casi inimaginable.
Y después de convertir el mundo entero en un sistema semejante, empezaría la fuga, y pasaría a convertirse en la imprenta2.0

Pero,¿ hay posibilidades realmente que se pueda dar la vuelta a la "sociedad de bienestar", la democracia, la libertad de expresión, los "derechos del pueblo", etc? Ya sabemos que son una quimera, pero se puede revertir eso? Lo permite el nivel conciencial y evolutivo de la sociedad?

Para mi todo este sistema y con ello el modo violento de los estados es consecuencia del nivel actual de la sociedad, tenemos una sociedad adormecida, conformista, mediocre y corresponde unas estructura social acorde a ello. No es ni mucho menos inerradicable, va mutando a medida que pasa el tiempo, y posiblemente su faceta impositiva es lo que a mi juicio, quiere mutar en esta actual coyuntura social tan convulsa y esquizofrenica.
Al mando, un invisible campo mental/consciencial de la sociedad. Y ese ente invisible a creado bitcoin, lo que representa bitcoin y su tasa de adopción. Cambiando, mutando...


----------



## Claudius (26 Dic 2016)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo que no acabais de comprender los "detractores" del bitcoin es que ese control que ejerce el estado omnipotente sobre todas las cosas, no es posible sobre el bitcoin. Asi de sencillo: no es posible.
> 
> Aun asi vamos a suponer que sí que fuera posible. Esa labor de control tiene un coste. Si el beneficio que obtiene el estado al ejercer ese control es mayor que el coste que le supone entonces tiene sentido que lo haga, en caso contrario le conviene "dejarlo pasar"
> 
> Ahora intentemos hacernos una idea de cual es ese coste. La unica forma de que el/los estados puedan acabar con el bitcoin es acabando primero con internet. No me puedo imaginar que eso sea posible y el valor que tendria que tener el bitcoin para que este escenario fuera siquiera planteado seria de varios ordenes de magnitud superiores al actual. Pero es que es mas, aun acabando con internet (supuesto ya de por si que considero imposible, repito) habria otras formas de transmitir informacion para que el bitcoin siguiese funcionando.



Yo pienso que tu argumento no es muy sostenible, por un hecho: ese teatro *aún no a ocurrido*, aunque creo que lo veremos por decir algún sitio quizás en la India o China.

De echo te corriges en el segundo párrafo cuando dices '_Aun asi vamos a suponer que sí que fuera posible_'.
Como es lógico, y acertado.

Lo único que comparto es la frase '*acabar con Bitcoin*' atacándolo desde estados creo que eso *no* es posible. Pero repito la palabra *acabar.*

Te voy a poner un ejemplo sencillo, y plausible el firewall, 'la muralla china'.

Se tiene controlado lo que entra y sale en dicho país de información?
Mi respuesta sería no.

Se tiene un % de éxito de control que dicho gobierno consienta aceptable para la información que entre y salga del país?
Mi respuesta sería si.

Todo dependería, de que % en un 'ataque' a la red Bitcoin se consideraría un éxito.

Se consideraría un éxito *actualmente* que acceder al espacio de la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin cueste entre 10-40 ctm de dolar? y 100$?

Si el coste de explotación del petróleo fuera superior al beneficio, que pasaría?

Puedo ocurrir cualquier cosa, posicionarse en el No es No, lo único que conlleva es a perder la objetividad.


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2016)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo pienso que tu argumento no es muy sostenible, por un hecho: ese teatro *aún no a ocurrido*, aunque creo que lo veremos por decir algún sitio quizás en la India o China.
> 
> De echo te corriges en el segundo párrafo cuando dices '_Aun asi vamos a suponer que sí que fuera posible_'.
> Como es lógico, y acertado.
> ...



Pues ya ves, la gente está abandonando en masa Bitcoin por los precios de las comisiones... ¿no? Y a los estados, cada día que pasa, les es más difícil poder realizar un ataque "rentable", porque la red de Bitcoin tiene cada vez mayor hash-rate. Si son tan poderosos no sé a qué esperan para lanzar ese ataque...

Deja de trolear tan sutilmente Claudius, siempre me pareciste bastante bipolar en cuanto a Bitcoin, pero en estos últimos tiempos tengo claro que eres un troll, eso sí, más refinado que otros.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> No es posible controlar el bitcoin, pero tú no comes bitcoin, ni te desplazas en bitcoins, ni vives entre bits. Vivís en un marco legal, y ahí ya hay vías para que el estado afecte al valor de este producto... Porque los consumidores se ven condicionados por las leyes.




Tampoco como euros, ni me desplazo en televisores ni vivo entre dolares. No es eso lo que da valor a las cosas.


----------



## siroco (26 Dic 2016)

debes comprar bitcoin, pero cuando esta barato y nadie le hace ni puto caso porque creen que no vale nada y va a seguir bajando, no cuando ha subido y todo el mundo se pone eufórico y llenan cientos de páginas y les estalla en las narices justo después de comprar.

¿dónde está el hilo oficial de Nxt?, desaparecido, no existe. Ya verás como si se multiplica por 100 de valor de repente va a estar en la primera página día y noche, y va a ser la inversión del siglo.


----------



## Claudius (26 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Pues ya ves, la gente está abandonando en masa Bitcoin por los precios de las comisiones... ¿no? Y a los estados, cada día que pasa, les es más difícil poder realizar un ataque "rentable", porque la red de Bitcoin tiene cada vez mayor hash-rate. Si son tan poderosos no sé a qué esperan para lanzar ese ataque...



A mi no me lo cuentes, que yo soy un mero troll, díselo a 'ellos'. 




BlueArrow dijo:


> Deja de trolear tan sutilmente Claudius, siempre me pareciste bastante bipolar en cuanto a Bitcoin, pero en estos últimos tiempos tengo claro que eres un troll, eso sí, más refinado que otros.



Ya estamos mezclando churras con merinas, cuando no hay argumentación. Ataque personal..
Mi interés en Bitcoin y subyacentes va bastante más lejos que mirar todos los días la cotización.., y sacar unas perras de ahí mi intento de mirada objetiva a la tecnología, cosa que llamas bi-polaridad, que seguramente falle y mucho.
Que le vamos a hacer...


----------



## BlueArrow (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú no comes euros pero sí vives en una sociedad que te permite operar con ellos o justificar su procedencia.



Con "sociedad" supongo que querrás decir "estado", ¿no?.

Eso es lo maravilloso de Bitcoin, no necesito que el estado me permita operar con ellos, símplemente no lo puede evitar. Y mientras no los cambie a euros, no tengo por qué justificar su procedencia, de hecho, el estado no tiene manera de saber cuántos bitcoins tengo.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2016 at 17:49 ----------

Y rescato lo que puse en otro hilo en referencia a la posible prohibición de oro por parte de los estados, porque creo que viene a cuento:

A ver, los estados pueden hacer lo que quieran, es decir, lo que dicten los titiriteros de los políticos marionetas aparentemente al mando, siempre y cuando sean capaces físicamente de llevarlo a cabo.

Esa es la clave: CAPACES FÍSICAMENTE.

El oro, bien escondido, es prácticamente imposible de incautar, sobre todo si nadie excepto tú sabe dónde está. Pero sin embargo, el oro, durante su transporte, es fácilmente incautable. También es fácil incautarlo con una redada en tu domicilio, sobre todo si es un piso (otra cosa es que lo entierres en el jardín).

Osea, que el estado, si se pone a las malas (y hay precedentes históricos y contemporáneos) es FÍSICAMENTE CAPAZ de incautar el oro, dado que los que lo esconden bajo tierra en un lugar bien seguro son una minoría.

Ahora bien, en el caso del Bitcoin, el estado no es FÍSICAMENTE CAPAZ de incautarlo a no ser que tú reveles las claves. Ni siquiera si se hacen con el archivo de tu monedero. Después de todo lo puedes proteger con contraseña y, a menos que la reveles, no podrán nunca acceder a la pasta.

Entonces, la cuestión no es si van a venir o no a por mi riqueza, eso es relativo, puede pasar o puede no pasar, pero lo lógico, lo responsable, es, visto el panorama, ponerse en lo peor y pensar que sí, que va a llegar el momento en el que van a intentarlo.

¿En ese caso, qué conviene más, un medio de almacenamiento de riqueza peligroso en su transporte, detectable mediante aparatos, y físicamente incautable? ¿O quizás conviene mejor un microSD encriptado con un archivo .7z encriptado que contiene un monedero protegido con contraseña, que cabe dentro de la costura del puño de una camisa, con el que no saltan las alarmas de metales en los aeropuertos, que no es detectable en un cacheo policial, y a cuyo contenido nadie podrá acceder a menos que tú confieses la clave habiendo revelado primeramente lo que contiene?

Porque amigos, un sistema de ficheros encriptado en un microSD, no es nisiquiera detectable, puede pasar como que la tarjeta no está formateada. Es más, podría incluso usarse una partición oculta, o insertarse el archivo en cuestión dentro de una foto o cualquier otro tipo de dato. Es decir, si uno se pone a esconder datos bien, es prácticamente imposible que nadie los pueda recuperar si no es con la colaboración del que lo ha escondido.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2016 at 07:43 ----------

Imaginaos por ejemplo la situación:

Tienes 5, 10 o 20 Kg de oro, que realmente no es tanto dinero, o 100, y la UE se está convirtiendo en una puta pesadilla, por los motivos que sean. Una mañana, tras darte cuenta de que tienes mucha pasta, decides mudarte, qué sé yo, por ejemplo a Tailandia, o a Bahamas, o a dónde te salga de la punta del tomate...

¿Pero qué pasa? A ver cómo coño sacas tus kilos de oro del país y te los llevas contigo... ¿Los cambias a efectivo? Error: si compraste el oro a un precio menor que la cotización actual entonces has generado una ganancia patrimonial, tendrás que declararlo. Pero bueno, tu plan es pirarte para no volver, allí no tienen extradición, ¿qué más da, no? Que se joda hacienda. OK, cambias el oro a euros, el año que viene tendrías que pagarle una pasta a hacienda, pero no vas a estar en el país... siguiente paso, trasferir la pasta a una cuenta bancaria en el extranjero... habrá que ir al país de destino con antelación y abrirse una cuenta en un banco, o hacerlo por teléfono. Claro, el país no deberá tener ningún tratado antiblanqueo con la UE ni con España, para que no te puedan congelar los fondos una vez allí, por evasión de capitales. OK, abres la cuenta. Ahora te transfieres los leuros... ¡¡MIERDA, me quieren cobrar unos impuestos por sacar la pasta del país y además, el país al que los mando me quiere cobrar otros impuestos también por meter la pasta!!

Por eso la gente se va con la pasta en maletines o hace operaciones de compra/venta fraudulentas para sacar la pasta del país. Evidentemente, dentro de la UE no hay problema, te transfieres a otra cuenta de otro país miembro la pasta, pero si quieres sacarla fuera la cosa se complica, podrían acusarte de blanqueo de capitales si no tienes cuidado y acabar en el trullo, a no ser que pagues el impuesto revolucionario, claro...

Pues con Bitcoin no tienes ese problema, símplemente coges el primer vuelo al país que te dé la gana y te piras. Y ya está. No tienes que hacer nada más.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2016 at 07:57 ----------

La clave está en el confinamiento. El oro y las monedas FIAT siempre están físicamente o virtualmente dentro de un estado, ya sea en efectivo o en una cuenta bancaria. Las cuentas bancarias no son internacionales, están bajo la "jurisdicción" de un estado y asociadas a un estado.

Bitcoin, sin embargo, es algo internacional. Tus Bitcoins no están en España, ni en Suiza, ni en Tailandia, ni en EEUU ni en Burkina Faso, están en Internet, en todas partes.

Por lo tanto, cuando tú te vas, sólo tienes que llevarte las claves que te permiten movilizar tu saldo (tu archivo monedero). Además, al irte a otro país, no has incurrido en fuga de capitales, porque tus Bitcoins nunca estuvieron en España ni en la UE.

Cuando te vas de vacaciones, por lo general, te llevas una cantidad en efectivo, o una tarjeta, o te haces una transferencia, y pagarás o no impuestos y comisiones, dependiendo de la cantidad, etc, pero nunca te lo llevarás todo. Estás sujeto a normas, se te permite o no mover tu dinero conforme a ellas.

Pero Bitcoin no, porque nadie tiene jurisdicción sobre él, nadie lo puede inmovilizar, tu capital no está en tu país, por lo tanto no se te puede acusar de fuga de capitales porque no has sacado NADA del país, no has transferido tus Bitcoins, siguen exáctamente donde los dejaste, en todas partes. Cada vez que te vas, te vas con todos ellos.

¿ES O NO ES LA MAYOR ARMA FINANCIERA JAMÁS CREADA?


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tú no comes euros pero sí vives en una sociedad que te permite operar con ellos o justificar su procedencia.




La sociedad también me permite operar con bitcoins. Puedo enviar bitcoins a cualquiera que quiera recibirlos. Igual que con los euros y los dolares e igual que no puedo pagar con euros a alguien que quiera dolares.

Y que no tenga que justificar su procedencia lo veo mas una ventaja que un problema.


----------



## Nico (26 Dic 2016)

Estos debates siempre parecen un diálogo de sordos (o de locos) porque nadie se toma el trabajo de separar correctamente los diferentes aspectos del mismo y luego, se mezclan consideraciones de distinta naturaleza.

Sin duda se podrían armar más categorías pero, me voy a limitar a TRES:

- Tecnológica.
- Monetaria.
- Activo de Valor.

Desde lo *TECNOLOGICO* Bitcoin es un cambio de paradigma y es "casi" perfecto.

El "token" es infalsificable e inviolable, la cadena de bloques funciona y es segura. Las posibilidades de ataque para destruirlo, si bien no son imposibles, al menos en este momento aparecen como limitadas.
La operatividad de los sistemas es óptima, no hay fallos -a esta altura-, todo está probado, chequeado y contrastado.

El email funciona ?... si ?... Bitcoin funciona ?... si ?... FIN DE LA CITA.

===

Desde lo *MONETARIO*, Bitcoin posee la "esencia" de una moneda altamente eficiente pero *NO LO ES NI PUEDE SERLO*. Punto.
Y, cuando digo "no puede serlo" no me refiero "al futuro" sino *"al presente"*.

Hoy NO HAY MODO de usar bitcoin como "una moneda" porque, para que pudiera usarse como "moneda" tendría que *poder usarlo CUALQUIERA* y, realmente no se puede. Con 250.000 transacciones diarias *NO HAY MODO de usarlo como moneda*.

Ahora, eso no significa que en el futuro no pudiera hacerse. Hay modos -para nada complicados- de permitir 10 o 100 millones de transacciones al día. Habría que cambiar ciertas cosas (no es el tema en debate aquí) pero, *ese potencial SIGUE PRESENTE. Bitcoin lo tiene.*

"Podría" ser una moneda y operarse como tal -previo cambios muy profundos pero sencillos- pero HOY, y TAL COMO ESTA, no puede ser una moneda ya que no podría ser usado masivamente de ese modo.

Podemos decir que es una "moneda potencial" y con todos los atributos para ser una ESTUPENDA moneda. Pero no lo es HOY.

===

Finalmente llegamos a su *VALOR COMO ACTIVO*.

Tenemos un "sistema" compuesto *de un token* con "potencial" para ser una moneda casi perfecta, con un *mecanismo registral de alta calidad* y cientos de aplicaciones potenciales que van más allá de lo monetario incluso y, un *paquete de programas *muy probados y eficientes (por eso digo que es un "sistema").
Tendríamos que sumar al "sistema" las partes secundarias de su "eco-sistema" tales como exchanges, empresas que desarrollan aplicaciones, instalaciones mineras, desarrollos de hardware específico, etc.

Como las transacciones de valor ocurren sobre el "token" (que conocemos como Bitcoin aunque, Bitcoin realmente sería "todo" el sistema) es allí donde se "refleja" el total del valor aunque, si fuésemos serios tendríamos que *valorizar EL TOTAL DEL SISTEMA y no sólo su token.*

En todo caso ese token "refleja" el valor del sistema completo.

El "sistema bitcoin" aparece hoy día con un "valor" de *14.5 mil millones de dólares* (14.5 billones yanquis) pero, como lo que cotiza es su token (lo que llamamos bitcoin) y hay unos *16 millones* eso da un valor para cada uno de ellos -como si fueran acciones- de *U$S 910*.

*Pregunta:* ¿ Vale un "sistema" como el montado por Bitcoin unos 14.5 billones de dólares ?

Creo que si. Teniendo en cuenta el "potencial" en muchos aspectos y la "realidad" presente en muchos otros, puede ser un valor aceptable.

*Otra Pregunta*: ¿ Vale el "sistema bitcoin" 145 mil millones de dólares ? (unos 145 billones de dólares). Eso le daría al token (lo que llamamos "bitcoin") un precio de *U$S 9100* cada uno.

No. Creo que todavía no lo vale. Tendría que tener MUCHOS CAMBIOS y MUCHOS AGREGADOS DE VALOR aún para multiplicar por 10 su 'valor'.

===

De todos modos, adviértase que si existe un "valor" para todo ese sistema, que ese "valor" se refleja en su token (bitcoin) y que, más allá de ciertas discusiones, aparece como relativamente razonable.

En todo caso SI es un "activo digital" y puede usarse de ese modo.

- No es una "moneda" (si lo es POTENCIALMENTE).
- Si es un "activo digital" (hoy día) y su valor refleja -mejor o peor pero refleja- su valor total.

===

Y, resta decir que quienes visualizaron esta realidad -o no tenían ni puta idea del futuro pero, de todos modos compraron- y lo hicieron a valores menores, han ganado.

Es como el que compró Microsoft o Apple cuando costaban $ 50 o menos.

Lo que no pueden asumir, de un modo "mágico" es que el futuro esté asegurado. *Puede ser mejor* si se realizan cambios y adaptaciones y usos que *AUMENTEN el valor del sistema* o, pueden evaporarse en el aire como humo si hubiera *cambios DISRUPTIVOS alrededor* -cosa que no es infrecuente en el mundo tecnológico-.


----------



## sirpask (27 Dic 2016)

Hay que mandar un mensaje a Carlopez o a algun administrador, para que cambie el normbre del hilo a --> Tema mítico: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (X) - TO THE MOON!!.

Y tu BlueArrow deberias ir editando el post inicial de este, para copiar el del HIlo oficial (IX) y alguna cosa nueva que ha pasado en este ultimo año 2016.

¿Alguien sabe como ponerse en contacto con algun administrador del foro?


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Creo que no me estás entendiendo, en el momento que tú quieres tener una cuenta bancaria con euros, en el momento que tú quieres comprar una casa... La ventaja del bitcoin ya no está y vuelves a estar expuesto a la legislación y a los mecanismos del estado. Me refiero a que el estado no necesita cerrar internet para afectar al uso del bitcoin, sigue teniendo en su mano perseguirlo o prohibirlo, pues tú al final vas a darle un uso en el Mundo real, no entre bits... Si el estado te requiere una justificación de donde procede ese dinero, si el estado impide cobros con esa moneda... ya son medidas que afectan al valor del bitcoin.
> 
> Si tú tienes bitcoins pero:
> 
> ...




No necesito tener el 100% de mi patrimonio en bitcoins. Es que estas sacando como conclusion de que como el bitcoin no vale para algo entonces no vale para nada. No se trata de eso. Nadie habla (por lo menos yo no) de que el bitcoin vaya a sustituir a todo y las monedas fiat vayan a desaparecer.


----------



## BlueArrow (27 Dic 2016)

sirpask dijo:


> Hay que mandar un mensaje a Carlopez o a algun administrador, para que cambie el normbre del hilo a --> Tema mítico: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (X) - TO THE MOON!!.
> 
> Y tu BlueArrow deberias ir editando el post inicial de este, para copiar el del HIlo oficial (IX) y alguna cosa nueva que ha pasado en este ultimo año 2016.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como ponerse en contacto con algun administrador del foro?



Soy muy vago pa eso, te cedo el honor. ::

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 15:26 ----------

Postea lo que creas que debo poner en el mensaje principal y yo lo añado.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Dic 2016)

¿Cuando es la próxima bajada?, creo que voy a comprar uno pero estan mu caros :fiufiu:.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Cuando es la próxima bajada?, creo que voy a comprar uno pero estan mu caros :fiufiu:.




Muchos llevan diciendo eso desde los 400€


----------



## gurrumino (28 Dic 2016)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Muchos llevan diciendo eso desde los 400€



jorrrrrrr , me has matao.


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Cuando es la próxima bajada?, creo que voy a comprar uno pero estan mu caros :fiufiu:.



Este tío, que pronosticó que Bitcoin llegaría a 900 en navidades y que apenas estaría un corto espacio de tiempo en la franja de 800, predice que para finales del 2017 estará en 3000 más o menos:

Bitcoin 2017 : A Currency Devaluation Hedge for Emerging Markets


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Este tío, que pronosticó que Bitcoin llegaría a 900 en navidades y que apenas estaría un corto espacio de tiempo en la franja de 800, predice que para finales del 2017 estará en 3000 más o menos:
> 
> Bitcoin 2017 : A Currency Devaluation Hedge for Emerging Markets




Pues ya ha demostrado no ser muy bueno haciendo predicciones...


----------



## lewis (28 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> jorrrrrrr , me has matao.



Transforme lo que está dispuesto a invertir y no se fije en la cotización.
Que quiere 500€ pues la fracción de bitcoin que corresponda como el jamón 250gr. largos.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

megamik dijo:


> Pues estuvo en 800 unos pocos días (después de meses en 700) y hemos llegado a los 900 en navidades. ¿En qué se ha equivocado?.




Ah si perdon lo entendi mal. Pense que habia dicho que tocaria los 900 y luego se iria por debajo de los 800


----------



## worthy (28 Dic 2016)

Pongame 3, envuélvalos para regalo.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (28 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Con respecto al oro me estoy acordando de una noticia donde un francés encontraba varios lingotes en una casa heredada... Ese oro mientras no pagase los impuestos correspondientes no podía ser utilizado... (o no lo podía ser de modo que aumentase el patrimonio reconocido del que heredó la casa)... Y el tipo en vez de ocultarlo para pagar impuestos o buscarse a un comprador que no diera cuentas a nadie, decidió pasar por el aro del estado...
> 
> Éste ya es un ejemplo de lo que se viene discutiendo a lo largo del hilo... El oro quieto está enterrado miles de años si hace falta pero en el momento que quien lo encontró quiere operar ya está pillado por las pelotas por el estado... (incluso aunque consiguiera vender ese oro de modo ilegal seguiría atrapado en cierto modo por la legislación).
> 
> Por eso digo que si el bitcoin no se funde de algún modo con el estado en su funcionamiento es imposible que alcance un enorme valor.



Puedes hacer desaparecer "euros" y convertirlos en bitcoins.
Pero el problema es cuando tengas que hacer aparecer esos euros. Hay que pasar por el aro.


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Eso ya se ha planteado muchas veces y es irrelevante.
> 
> El estado no puede incautarte tus Bitcoins, pero puede prohibir que se acepten oficialmente como medio de pago legal. Es decir, si un profesional o empresa acepta pagos en Bitcoins, recibirá el castigo que estipule el monopolio estatal de la violencia (multas, penas de cárcel, etc.). Y antes de que soltéis lo mismo de siempre, me adelanto con las contestaciones:
> 
> ...



Me arriesgaré.


----------



## remonster (28 Dic 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Con respecto al oro me estoy acordando de una noticia donde un francés encontraba varios lingotes en una casa heredada... Ese oro mientras no pagase los impuestos correspondientes no podía ser utilizado... (o no lo podía ser de modo que aumentase el patrimonio reconocido del que heredó la casa)... Y el tipo en vez de ocultarlo para pagar impuestos o buscarse a un comprador que no diera cuentas a nadie, decidió pasar por el aro del estado...
> 
> Éste ya es un ejemplo de lo que se viene discutiendo a lo largo del hilo... El oro quieto está enterrado miles de años si hace falta pero en el momento que quien lo encontró quiere operar ya está pillado por las pelotas por el estado... (incluso aunque consiguiera vender ese oro de modo ilegal seguiría atrapado en cierto modo por la legislación).
> 
> Por eso digo que si el bitcoin no se funde de algún modo con el estado en su funcionamiento es imposible que alcance un enorme valor.



Por un payaso como ese son 99 los que saben como canjear el oro por lo que sea. Luego hay que montar una tapadera para blanquearlo. El manual del buen drug dealer es tu biblia


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Eso ya se ha planteado muchas veces y es irrelevante.
> 
> El estado no puede incautarte tus Bitcoins, pero puede prohibir que se acepten oficialmente como medio de pago legal. Es decir, si un profesional o empresa acepta pagos en Bitcoins, recibirá el castigo que estipule el monopolio estatal de la violencia (multas, penas de cárcel, etc.). Y antes de que soltéis lo mismo de siempre, me adelanto con las contestaciones:
> 
> ...



Se estima que el 25% del PIB es economía en negro. Mira si todavía tenemos margen de crecimiento a espaldas de papaíto Estado.

Además lo que en un país se considera dinero negro, en el de al lado puede ser recibido con los brazos abiertos. Y precisamente, para atravesar fronteras, Bitcoin es perfecto.

Y por último, diré lo que siempre termino diciendo cuando la gente empieza con las pataletas y lloriqueos en plan "papaíto Estado te lo prohibirá y te lo quitará de las manos": papaíto Estado ya ha tenido que enfundársela muchas veces con prohibiciones en las que, al final, el tiro le sale por la culata, como por ejemplo con la prohibición de investigar con células madre en EEUU o la implantación de la tasa Tobin en Suecia, por poner dos ejemplos recientes.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Sin embargo, si ese mismo fontanero recibe un pago en Bitcoins, y éstos se declaran ilegales como medio de pago, ese fontanero sólo podrá gastar esos Bitcoins en otras actividades sin declarar.




A ver, que estais muy desinformados. Informaros un poco antes de opinar coño que asi no hay manera de tener una discusion, parece una conversacion de besugos.

Respecto a lo que dices, es tan sencillo como crearse una tarjeta de debito y recargarla con Bitcoin (ya hay varias empresas que lo ofrecen). Te mandan la tarjeta de debito (no recuerdo si es Visa o Mastercard), la recargas con por ejemplo 1 BTC o la cantidad que te de la gana y esa tarjeta te la van a aceptar en cualquier sitio. Cuando pagues con ella (en €, $ o lo que sea donde quiera que estes) automaticamente se calcula la cantidad que supone en BTC y te lo descuenta del saldo de la tarjeta.

Tarjeta anonima por cierto.


----------



## Nico (28 Dic 2016)

*cusbe11 y Mojón:*

Hay dos niveles diferentes en esta conversación y por eso AMBOS tienen razón -pero en niveles diferentes-.

- Si pensamos en la *"informalidad"*, el bitcoin puede ser *insuperable* (y no es poco !)
- Si pensamos en la *"economía formal"* el bitcoin es casi *inusable* (y no es un tema menor !)

Hay un rango económico en el que se puede operar en "B" o "negro" casi sin problemas... digamos los 3000 y hasta los 5000 euros al mes.

Cualquier persona -una puta, un fontanero en "B", un narco- puede vivir el "día a día" de modo formidable -incluso malgastando- sin mayores problemas.

Puede ir al súper, comprarse ropa, relojes caros, hasta pagarse viajes (si no son muy frecuentes o muy ostentosos como para llamar la atención al fisco). Incluso puede pagar sus bonos de transporte y, quizás, cada tanto, si no hace mucho "ruido" comprarse alguna moto de segunda mano. También se paga su alquiler -siempre que no alquile un palacio y entre en el "radar" del fisco-.

Digamos que, se puede vivir una vida que más de uno hasta envidiaría y hacerlo "en negro". La única prevención es no usar tarjetas de crédito, ni cuentas de banco, pagar todo de contado.

Subiendo un poquito el nivel de sofisticación -y teniendo algunos conocimientos más especializados- se puede incluso montar un "negocio" poco verificable y, a cambio de pagar algunas tasas e impuestos, usar ese "negocio" para "blanquear" una suma de dinero que permita ya, encarar algunos gastos mayores -y ya en el circuito bancario-.

Digamos que pones una "frutería" o un "kebab" (hay opciones mejores pero no viene al caso comentarlas) y, ahora si, puedes hacer figurar como ingresos "reales" parte de tus ingresos "negros" metiéndolos al circuito de modo lento y sin locuras... al cabo de un año o dos podrías haber "ahorrado" en una cuenta de banco un dinero "blanco" en cantidad suficiente para comprarte un auto o una casa.

Hasta acá, nada que ignore un fontanero en "B", una puta o un narco despabilado.

El tema cambia cuando hablamos de la riqueza "de verdad". El casapoplón, el auto de lujo, los viajes frecuentes y ostentosos con cargo a tarjetas de crédito, etc.

Para el que se conforme con "la diaria" (que para nada es pobre, puede ser bastante interesante con 3000 o 5000 euros al mes), sin ostentaciones, en efectivo, sin cuestiones registrales usar bitcoins (o recibir bitcoins) es, sin duda, uno de los modos más sofisticados y geniales de hacerlo.

Para el que pretenda OTRA COSA -en otra escala- *el sistema tiene los controles y las riendas.*

Digamos... para alguien que compró 20 bitcoins a $ 100 y hoy tiene $ 20.000 no declarados, gastárselos sin que nadie le llame la atención no es para nada grave... gastará $ 2000 o 3000 al mes, vivirá esos meses como un duque y "no pasa ná".

El que tenga incluso 1200 bitcoins (como tiene bitcoñero) y, se conforma con vivir sin trabajar durante años cubriendo sus gastos sin llamar la atención... "no pasa ná".

Pero, si bitcoñero pretende comprarse una casa, o le hace ilusión una Ferrari... pues *NO PUEDE*. Tendrá que declarar su "ganancia", pagar los impuestos y, recién allí, lo que el Estado le haya dejado tras esquilmarlo, estará a su disposición.

Hay un problema adicional -que puede ser manejable en ciertos sitios y complicado en otros- que es el problema que tiene un bitcoñero para "cambiar" los bitcoins en moneda local para hacer los gastos.

Para poder hacerlo de modo "invisible" depende casi en exclusiva de localbitcoin (o de ir desarrollando algunos contactos personales) y eso es bastante engorroso. Aún así puede ser sencillo en sitios donde mucha gente quiere comprar por localbitcoin en sus niveles de gasto mensuales (digamos $ 3000 al mes) y, es complicadísimo en el 99% del Mundo.

En Madrid o Barcelona, quizás puedas. Si pretendes cambiarlo en Soria o Torrevieja... ni de broma.

Pero, dada la conjunción de factores adecuada, alguien podría gastar prudentemente sin pagar los impuestos por eso.

===

Y por eso digo que AMBOS tienen razón pero EN DOS ESCENARIOS DIFERENTES.

- Para vivir con gastos "semi-clandestinos" y relativamente pequeños... bitcoin es insuperable (si has ganado con él en su momento).

- Para vivir de modo opulento y legal... no sirve. Cualquier movimiento de grandes cantidades cae SIEMPRE en la esfera de control del Estado.


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> *cusbe11 y Mojón:*
> 
> Hay dos niveles diferentes en esta conversación y por eso AMBOS tienen razón -pero en niveles diferentes-.
> 
> ...



Que chorrada más grande. Yo creé una empresa en Singapur con un capital de unos cientos de bitcoins y no tuve ningún problema con el IRAS. No pagué nada por llevarme allí el dinero porque el IRAS consideró que los bitcoins no estaban en UK cuando los adquirí, sino en Internet y, al ser Internet algo internacional, no había fuga de capitales ni se me podía cobrar impuestos por tenerlos, estando en Singapur, en Burkina Faso, en Sri Lanka o donde fuese.

Y ese es uno de los paraísos del capitalismo, Singapur. Allí llegué con mis Bitcoins legalmente adquiridos y no tuve que pagar ni un duro por seguir teniéndolos en mi posesión una vez allí ni usándolos.

Pagué las oficinas en Bitcoins, pagué casi todo el material en Bitcoins, monté el laboratorio pagando en Bitcoins, todo el mundo me aceptó Bitcoins. Los orientales no ponen pegas cuando hay dinero de por medio.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> *cusbe11 y Mojón:*
> 
> Hay dos niveles diferentes en esta conversación y por eso AMBOS tienen razón -pero en niveles diferentes-.
> 
> ...





Tienes parte de razon. Pero hablas como si las "grandes" fortunas no tuviesen forma de blanquear dinero. Y precisamente, digamos a partir de 1 millon de € al año (que tampoco es que sea una gran fortuna pero es una cantidad elevada) es donde es relativamente mas sencillo.

El motivo es que juegan con un margen muy alto respecto a lo que les costaria declararlo. Declararlo les hace pagar mas de un 50%, un 50% de 1M son 500k y esa es una cantidad que te permite hacer viajes a paraisos fiscales, pagar asesores, banqueros... y aun asi despues de todos esos pagos salirte mas rentable que pagar el 50% al fisco.

Es por eso por lo que siempre digo que la mejor lucha contra el blanqueo por parte del fisco es bajar impuestos. Si alguien que gana 1M al año le cobras un 10% te llevas 100k €, cantidad con la que ya no compensa hacer viajes a paraisos fiscales, etc etc Y siempre sera mejor para el estado llevarse esos 100k que no llevarse nada por querer trincar 500k

Pero bueno eso ya es otro tema que se desvia de este hilo...


----------



## Nico (28 Dic 2016)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, que estais muy desinformados. Informaros un poco antes de opinar coño que asi no hay manera de tener una discusion, parece una conversacion de besugos.
> 
> Respecto a lo que dices, es tan sencillo como *crearse una tarjeta de debito y recargarla con Bitcoin* (ya hay varias empresas que lo ofrecen). Te mandan la tarjeta de debito (no recuerdo si es Visa o Mastercard), la recargas con por ejemplo *1 BTC o la cantidad que te de la gana* y esa tarjeta te la van a aceptar en cualquier sitio. Cuando pagues con ella (en €, $ o lo que sea donde quiera que estes) automaticamente se calcula la cantidad que supone en BTC y te lo descuenta del saldo de la tarjeta.
> 
> Tarjeta *anonima* por cierto.



===

No, *ninfireblade*, No.

Para que no caigas en un mundo de fantasías con duendes y gnomos y hadas de vestidos multicolores te explico brevemente.

En EE.UU. la gente puede pedir la "quiebra" a nivel personal pero, originalmente eso la dejaba fuera del sistema bancario -era una consecuencia de la quiebra- y allí, eso se convertía en un infierno.

Como la tarjeta de crédito se usa para cosas muy importantes (por caso cargar la gasolina) y para cientos de cosas diarias, los "quebrados" quedaban convertidos en unos parias sociales.

Entonces, se cambió la legislación para permitir que hubiera tarjetas "recargables", por montos PEQUEÑOS y que no fuesen personalizadas (porque la ley de quiebras no se lo permitía).

Debido a este tema, los astutos encontraron un "hueco" legal para dar tarjetas recargables en el mercado.

Luego fueron haciendo más restrictiva la legislación pero, en todo caso, las que quedan operativas son tarjetas ya "individualizadas" y, además, permiten un nivel de gastos MINIMO.

Si te fijas (ignoro a cuál de ellas haces referencia en particular pero, puedes buscar las condiciones y enterarte), verás que permiten manejar un máximo de *$ 200 a $ 500 DIARIOS* y con un *límite MENSUAL* que no tendría que superar los *$ 2000* (más de una vez son menores).

Así que, en la mejor de las opciones, de modo "anónimo" rara vez encontrarás ninguna tarjeta que te permita gastar más de $ 2000 al mes y siempre que no excedas de $ 500 diarios (en el mejor de los casos, suelen ser menores).

Como dije más arriba, una buena opción para gastar "prudentemente" unos pocos euros (que para mucha gente 2000 euros al mes puede ser una fortuna) pero, absolutamente INUSABLES para *"el monto que tú quieras"* como supones.

Para usar *"los montos que tú quieras"*, lamentablemente, siempre caes en el radar de los controles del Estado.

Y si no me crees, trata de _"gastar el monto que tú quieras"_ comprándote un piso, un auto o 10.000 acciones de Repsol y dime si puedes. :rolleye:

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 20:27 ----------

Aviso que te contestaba sin haber leído tu última participación.

Estamos de acuerdo entonces... para el "chiquitaje" Bitcoin es muy útil; para "gastar de verdad" no soluciona nada.

Y, para el 96% de los mortales, hablar de un "chiquitaje" de $ 3000 al mes sería tocar el cielo con las manos. Ninguna duda con ello.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 20:49 ----------




BlueArrow dijo:


> Que chorrada más grande. Yo creé una empresa *en Singapur* con un capital de unos cientos de bitcoins y no tuve ningún problema con el IRAS. No pagué nada por llevarme allí el dinero porque el IRAS consideró que los bitcoins no estaban en UK cuando los adquirí, sino en Internet y, al ser Internet algo internacional, no había fuga de capitales ni se me podía cobrar impuestos por tenerlos, estando en Singapur, en Burkina Faso, en Sri Lanka o donde fuese.




Un poquito exótico tu argumento. 

Así que es _"una chorrada"_ pero, en tu caso _"abriste una empresa en Hong Kong"._

Claro!, cualquier guaperas que tiene 20 bitcoins "monta una empresa en Hong Kong" y bla bla bla :bla:

Básicamente *CONFIRMAS* lo que acabo de decir pero, como ya tienes un prejuicio que no puedes quebrar arrancas diciendo que son "chorradas".

Oye. Te cuento que hay un cierto nivel de *responsabilidad SOCIAL* que uno tiene que tener.

En estos temas hay mucha gente *JOVEN E INEXPERTA* leyendo y, si uno colabora en darle una *visión FANTASIOSA del mundo*, no les hace ningún favor... más bien todo lo contrario, los perjudica.

Tú eres un privilegiado del sistema, hijo y nieto de banqueros, con barco, con una corriente positiva del destino que te llevó a comprar muchos bitcoins cuando valía poco y hoy se convirtieron en oro en tus manos... todos esos beneficios y privilegios TE EXIGEN además, ser prudente con el resto de la gente que no tiene ese "_camino de oro_" bajo sus pies.

Mientras que tú recibiste "un regalo", otros no (y no nos pongamos místicos para analizar ese punto). El problema es que no puedes usar tus privilegios para causar daño. Se consciente de eso.

Hay muchos caminos para ser próspero pero no todos los caminos son iguales. En tu caso el "gift" (nunca más claro el término en inglés para esto) fue abundante y sencillo pero eso no significa que para otros lo sea.

Mientras que unos pocos compraron bitcoins a $ 5, $ 30, $ 100 o $ 200 y ven maravillados -con méritos o sin ellos- que se multiplicó su fortuna, generar un mundo de fantasías para gente que *HOY* está buscando su camino, puede ser poco prudente y causar más daño que ayuda.

La "_ventana de oportunidad_", el "_camino mágico_" de entrar al bitcoin y hacerse rico puede que ya se haya cerrado. El que ingrese a $ 950, aún cuando pueda hacer un buen ahorro y, tal vez, ganar el 10% o el 30% -que no está mal desde ya-, de modo alguno tendrá EL MISMO PREMIO que los que entraron a $ 100 (o menos).

Si a personas jóvenes e influenciables las tientas con soluciones que ya no son tales, *les quitas sus verdaderas oportunidades*.

Es como si el ganador de la lotería aconsejase como mejor camino a la prosperidad comprar boletos :rolleye:.

No se puede confundir *la fortuna* (que sólo premia a unos pocos) con _"el camino eficiente"_ (que es el que muchos tienen que seguir).

Tú le harías mejor favor a muchos fomentando la innovación, la inteligencia, las habilidades comerciales que manteniendo la ilusión del _"boleto de lotería"_... perdón, quise decir _"del bitcoin"_ como un modo de replicar tu éxito.

Piensa un poco en ello porque, los privilegios, para mantenerse en el tiempo (léase "karma") exigen ser responsable y ayudar a otros por el camino correcto.


----------



## BlueArrow (28 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> No, *ninfireblade*, No.
> 
> ...



Primero, no es en Hong Kong, es en Singapur, que es un lugar muy distinto, con unas leyes muy distintas y no está bajo el control del estado chino.

Segundo, no estoy metiéndole pajaritos en la cabeza a la peña ni siendo irresponsable, al menos no según yo lo veo, porque creo de verdad que es una buena inversión y que no es tarde para entrar. Si mal no recuerdo, tú decías cuando estaban a 100 que su valor eran 5 o así, y luego que comprarías cuando bajasen a 95... ¿Cuando estén a 10.000 también dirás que es tarde para entrar?

Bitcoin todavía tiene mucho que crecer, pensar que se va a quedar como mucho en mil pavos eternamente es tener poca visión de futuro.

Aparte:

Que no se engañe nadie, yo no estoy promoviendo el blanqueo ni la fuga de capitales, eso ya entra dentro de las preferencias de cada cual y yo no soy nadie para juzgar, en ese sentido, lo que hagan otros.

Pero sí hay que tener un par de cosas claras:

1) Cuando compras Bitcoin, estás comprando una moneda que no está bajo la jurisdicción de ningún estado y, además, esos fondos en Bitcoin, no están radicados en ningún país. Es decir, no es lo mismo tener Bitcoins que tener una cuenta bancaria ni que tener efectivo. Una cuenta bancaria está en un banco, que está en un país, y esa pasta oficialmente está, por lo tanto, dentro de un país. Lo mismo pasa con el efectivo, que está siempre dentro de un país. El Bitcoin no, está en Internet, por lo tanto como mucho se podría decir que tiene una localización "indefinida". Por lo tanto ningún estado puede considerar legalmente que una cantidad de bitcoins determinada esté bajo su jurisdicción. Lo más parecido tal vez sería ser propietario de una parcela en la Luna o en Marte (aunque se supone que hay una ley que prohibe por ahora tomar posesión de un terreno en otro astro, no así de sus recursos, pero es por poner un ejemplo).

2) Ateniéndonos al punto 1, dado que una cantidad de Bitcoins no pasa a estar radicada ni emplazada ni es transferida a un país en concreto cuando se adquiere, uno puede salir del país sin incurrir en evasión de capitales. Cuando uno sale del país, no se transfiere los Bitcoins a ninguna parte. Eso sí, puede en todo momento acceder a ellos si conoce la clave de su monedero. En el monedero no están los Bitcoins, sólo están las claves para poder manejarlos. Por lo tanto, para los estados se hace legalmente imposible (al menos por ahora), poder acusar a nadie de evasión de capitales si cambia todos sus millones a Bitcoins y se larga a otro país. Aunque no vuelva.

3) MIENTRAS QUE NO CAMBIES LOS BITCONS A FIAT NO HAY PROBLEMAS. Puedes comprar hoy 10 Bitcoins y tal vez dentro de unos años valgan millones, y no tendrás que pagar ni un duro por esa revalorización a no ser que seas tan gilipollas de cambiar a FIAT tus bitcoins. En el momento en el que realizas el cambio, igual que pasa con la venta de divisas, con el oro y demás, si los Bitcoins están más caros que cuando los compraste eso implica una ganancia patrimonial por la que hay que tributar. Por eso lo suyo es esperar y, en el futuro, cuando haya que gastarlos, gastalos directamente, no convirtiéndolos primero a FIAT. De esa manera no se te podrá acusar de nada. Tú no tienes la culpa de que los bienes y servicios se hayan depreciado con respecto al Bitcoin y tampoco se te puede acusar de ganancia patrimonial porque no has tenido en ningún momento más FIAT. El que te venda las cosas en Bitcoins ya pagará sus respectivos impuestos, para él eso no es problema, lo más seguro es que use una pasarela de pagos que le transforme directamente los Bitcoins a FIAT o que él los venda directamente o los ahorre, pero eso es cosa del otro, no tuya.

4) No es necesario blanquear nada. Siempre podrás demostrar, estando en posesión de tu monedero, de dónde vienen tus Bitcoins, cuándo los recibiste en tal o cual dirección y, si te es necesario justificar algo, si conservas los resguardos o los justificantes de las operaciones con tarjeta o de transferencias bancarias para comprarlos o meter pasta en un exchange, siempre podrás demostrar que en tal fecha, con tanta pasta, te hiciste con una cantidad X de Bitcoins. Y a partir de ahí el estado se tiene que joder, porque no puede evitar que tus Bitcoins se revaloricen y te libres de la inflacción del FIAT. Tampoco puede evitar que no los cambies a FIAT y así no tengas que pagarles impuestos por ganancia patrimonial. Tener Bitcoins es como tener cualquier objeto que se revaloriza con el tiempo. Mira, tengo un cartucho de Neo-Geo AES del Metal Slug, vale un pastizal, y no tengo que pagarle a hacienda todos los años porque cada día valga más ese cartucho. Si lo vendiera, ENTONCES, es cuando hacienda podría venirme a pedirme lo suyo, pero no lo vendo.

Esa es la clave, no hay que hacer nada ilegal realmente, eso es lo maravilloso, sólamente hay que tener 2 dedos de frente y no cambiar los Bitcoins a FIAT. Con Bitcoin estás a salvo, puedes moverte por el mundo, puedes pagar con ellos, si un país te toca las narices y se inmiscuye demasiado en tus negocios, te piras a otro que sea más respetuoso, y lo puedes hacer LEGALMENTE.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

Nico dijo:


> ===
> 
> No, *ninfireblade*, No.
> 
> ...






Es cierto que de manera anonima esas tarjetas tienen unos limites, aproximados a los que dices. Suficientes para la mayoria pero limites al fin y al cabo. Puedes aumentar esos limites pero eso ya te obliga a identificarte y dar datos personales.

Peeeeeero, como tarjetas anonimas que son nada te impide tener 4, 40 o 400 tarjetas las que tu quieras asi que ya tienes resuelto el problema del limite siguiendo de forma anonima.

Claro que no puedes comprar bienes como casas o coches ya que son objetos que hay que registrar a nombre de la persona que los adquiera pero eso ya es otra historia. Yo hablaba respondiendo al otro forero que decia que un fontanero que cobrara en bitcoins luego no iba a poder gastarlos en otro sitio que no fuera un negocio ilegal que aceptara bitcoins (bajo el supuesto de que el bitcoin estuviera ilegalizado)

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 21:24 ----------




cusbe11 dijo:


> Es broma, ¿no?
> 
> Dices que los demás están desinformados, pero pones el ejemplo de una tarjeta con la que, de hecho, NO pagas con Bitcoins, sino con euros o dólares. Vamos, que es como si le cambias a un tío tus Bitcoins por dólares físicos y luego usas los dólares para comprar el pan. No estás comprando el pan con Bitcoins, sino con dólares, lo que pasa es que la empresa que te ofrece la tarjeta hace la conversión automáticamente y "parece" que pagas con Bitcoins.
> 
> ...




Claro que internamente la empresa que gestiona la tarjeta se encarga de realizar el cambio de bitcoin a fiat en el momento en el que haces una compra. ¿ pero eso a la persona que usa la tarjeta que mas le da ? 

Creo que eras tu el que decia que el fontanero que cobraba en bitcoins luego no iba a poder gastarlos a no ser que algun negocio ilegal se los aceptara. Pues mi respuesta de la tarjeta iba enfocada a ese supuesto, el fontanero gasta sus bitcoins en la tienda que le de la gana. El proceso interno que haga la empresa para transformar sus bitcoins en fiat le trae sin cuidado.

Es mas, para que entiendas el argumento, es que esto es como si me dijeras que un producto vendido en españa pero fabricado en china no lo estoy pagando en euros sino en yuanes porque hay un intermediario que previamente compro el producto en china en yuanes y utiliza mis euros para luego hacer el cambio con el que comprar los productos en china. A mi que mas me da el proceso intermedio, yo tengo en € y uso los euros para pagar, si luego hay algun proceso de cambio de moneda no me afecta.


----------



## remonster (28 Dic 2016)

Nico, vete a dar lecciones de moral a tu puta madre. Eres el troll mas inmoral e hijo puta del foro porque con tu trabajo de troll has impedido que muchos foreros se forren cuando decias que tendria que valer 95$. Desaparece capullo.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No has entendido nada. Hablamos de un escenario en el que estuviese prohibido a nivel internacional realizar pagos en Bitcoins. En ese escenario, no podría existir un empresa legal que ofrezca tarjetas de débito con saldo en Bitcoins y conversión automática a divisa fiat, simplemente porque no podría aceptar legalmente pagos en Bitcoins para cargar el saldo, de modo que el fontanero no podría usarla para pagar en Bitcoins. Es decir, no es que al fontanero le dé igual cómo funcione la emrpesa que le ofrece la tarjeta, es que si los pagos en Bitcoins estuvieran prohibidos, la empresa que le ofrece la tarjeta sería ilegal porque estaría aceptando pagos en Bitcoins para cargar el saldo.




Pero vamos a ver alma de dios. ¿ Tu te crees que TODOS los paises del mundo se van a poner de acuerdo para hacer algo ? Nunca en la historia de la humanidad ha pasado algo asi. Como mucho se alian 4, 5, 10, 20 ? paises y ya me parece mucho. Y basta que uno no lo haga que estara encantado de que todos los demas lo hagan para quedarse una parte de un pastel muy gordo.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No hacen falta todos los países. Con que se pongan de acuerdo EEUU, la UE, alguno de los BRIC (mira lo que está pasando en India con el efectivo) y alguno más es más que suficiente, porque implicaría no poder hacer pagos legalmente en esos países. Pero vamos, que si tú crees que en esas circunstancias el Bitcoin puede masificarse, tus razones tendrás.




Y dale con lo de hacer pagos legalmente. Si todo el mundo pensara asi no existiria el mercado negro. Y no se si eres consciente del tamaño de ese mercado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2016)

¿Todavía seguís lloriqueando y refunfuñando entre pucheritos para que papaíto Estado nos quite los bitcoins?

No hagáis pucheritos que las lágrimas no os dejarán ver los $1000


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Los dólares y euros no declarados se pueden usar para hacer pagos legales. Un Bitcoin prohibido sólo podría usarse en actividades ilegales.



No te preocupes que si tienen valor siempre habra alguien dispuesto a aceptarlos por muy ilegales que pudieran ser. Y a estas alturas ya ha quedado mas que demostrado que tienen valor (y precio)


----------



## Dupla (29 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Que chorrada más grande. Yo creé una empresa en Singapur con un capital de unos cientos de bitcoins y no tuve ningún problema con el IRAS. No pagué nada por llevarme allí el dinero porque el IRAS consideró que los bitcoins no estaban en UK cuando los adquirí, sino en Internet y, al ser Internet algo internacional, no había fuga de capitales ni se me podía cobrar impuestos por tenerlos, estando en Singapur, en Burkina Faso, en Sri Lanka o donde fuese.
> 
> Y ese es uno de los paraísos del capitalismo, Singapur. Allí llegué con mis Bitcoins legalmente adquiridos y no tuve que pagar ni un duro por seguir teniéndolos en mi posesión una vez allí ni usándolos.
> 
> Pagué las oficinas en Bitcoins, pagué casi todo el material en Bitcoins, monté el laboratorio pagando en Bitcoins, todo el mundo me aceptó Bitcoins. Los orientales no ponen pegas cuando hay dinero de por medio.




Nos ha jodido, Singapur dice. No sé si te has enterado pero vivimos en la Unión Soviética 2.0, ahora llamada Unión Europea. Aquí se han prohibido libres intercambios de dinero en un mercado abierto por considerarlo sospechoso de blanqueo de capitales o pago por actividades ilegales, entre países. Y teniendo en cuenta que la Unión Europea dice que tenemos libertad de capitales y personas dentro de la unión. A ver cómo me lo explican.

¿No es en Singapur dónde la declaración de la renta es ganancias - gastos= x y a esa x le aplicas un 3% y chutando? Eso sí es un jodido paraíso.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2016)

Dupla dijo:


> Nos ha jodido, Singapur dice. No sé si te has enterado pero vivimos en la Unión Soviética 2.0, ahora llamada Unión Europea. Aquí se han prohibido libres intercambios de dinero en un mercado abierto por considerarlo sospechoso de blanqueo de capitales o pago por actividades ilegales, entre países. Y teniendo en cuenta que la Unión Europea dice que tenemos libertad de capitales y personas dentro de la unión. A ver cómo me lo explican.
> 
> ¿No es en Singapur dónde la declaración de la renta es ganancias - gastos= x y a esa x le aplicas un 3% y chutando? Eso sí es un jodido paraíso.




Pues habra que irse para alla entonces. Que tal el nivel de vida ?


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

Dupla dijo:


> Nos ha jodido, Singapur dice. No sé si te has enterado pero vivimos en la Unión Soviética 2.0, ahora llamada Unión Europea. Aquí se han prohibido libres intercambios de dinero en un mercado abierto por considerarlo sospechoso de blanqueo de capitales o pago por actividades ilegales, entre países. Y teniendo en cuenta que la Unión Europea dice que tenemos libertad de capitales y personas dentro de la unión. A ver cómo me lo explican.
> 
> ¿No es en Singapur dónde la declaración de la renta es ganancias - gastos= x y a esa x le aplicas un 3% y chutando? Eso sí es un jodido paraíso.



Creo que te refieres al GST, pero no es un 3% actualmente, sino un 7%. Hace años sí que era el 3%. Luego, las sociedades pagan un 17%.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Dic 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Vale, acepto que podría ser posible, ahora bien, ¿te apetece que hagamos una lista de las prohibiciones y/o restricciones de la libertad individual llevadas a cabo por los estados que no sólo han permanecido, sino que han sido asimiladas por la población e incluso se han intensificado con los años?



De acuerdo, hagamos esa lista. Pero debe tratarse de una lista de prohibiciones/restricciones sobre actividades que, aunque sean prohibidas/restringidas, sigan teniendo demanda por parte de la población y sean imposibles de llevar a cabo de facto por los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado. Te digo esto porque es precisamente lo que sucede con el Bitcoin. ¿De acuerdo? Perfecto, empiezo la lista y tú la continuas.

- El consumo de alcohol en la vía pública.
- El consumo de alcohol en países musulmanes.
- El tráfico de drogas.
- El consumo de drogas.
- La prostitución (en un montón de países).
- El consumo de pornografía (en un montón de países musulmanes).
- La libertad de expresión (en casi todas las dictaduras).
- La tenencia de armas.
- El juego.
- La apología de la violencia, terrorismo, nazismo, etc.
- La piratería de material audiovisual.
- El blanqueo de capitales.
.
.
.

¿No ves ya ciertas pautas en ese listado? Te digo las que veo yo:

- El mundo es muy grande, hay muchos países y muchas mentalidades diferentes por lo que, cualquier cosa que se te ocurra, estará prohibido en algún país. Cualquier cosa. Pero no hay prácticamente NADA prohibido de forma universal en todos ellos.

- La prohibición de algo NUNCA supone la reducción de su demanda. De hecho suele ocurrir al revés. Máxime cuando ni siquiera es factible mantener el producto o servicio prohibido bajo control del Estado.

- Llevar un producto o servicio al mercado negro mediante su prohibición supone SIEMPRE un incremento sustancial de precio, así que los tenedores de dicho producto/servicio se ven recompensados económicamente. Sobretodo si es inviable controlarlo por parte del Estado.

- La tecnología siempre va a ir un paso o dos por delante del Estado de manera que prohibir o restringir actividades que se lleven a cabo mayoritariamente a través de ella es algo imposible (libertad de expresión, apologías varias, piratería y...sí, lo has adivinado...Bitcoin).

- Los primeros que suelen adoptar las nuevas tecnologías para llevar a cabo sus actividades son los propios "delincuentes" porque son los que se mueven en los mercados negros que tienen márgenes de beneficio muy alto, elevado riesgo y, además, son mercados muy competitivos. Por eso se relaciona en estos primeros años a Bitcoin con la delincuencia tecnológica o el tráfico de drogas.

- En la mayoría de las prohibiciones el Estado no trata de eliminar de su nación el producto o servicio, sino que lo único que intenta es garantizarse el monopolio en su oferta cosa que, ni reduce la demanda de la población, ni lo hace desaparecer del territorio. Esto producirá automático un mercado negro que hará mucho más cotidiano y familiar ese producto o servicio prohibido para la población.

Estamos cansados de ver esos ejemplos. Ya te he dicho que se estima que el 25% del PIB mundial mueve todos esos mercados. Es imposible terminar con dichos mercados cuando ni siquiera es real la intención de prohibición por parte del Estado porque lo que suelen intentar conseguir es garantizarse un monopolio en la oferta del producto o servicio en cuestión (incluída "la verdad" en el caso de la libertad de expresión).


----------



## JULIA30 (29 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Primero, no es en Hong Kong, es en Singapur, que es un lugar muy distinto, con unas leyes muy distintas y no está bajo el control del estado chino.
> 
> Segundo, no estoy metiéndole pajaritos en la cabeza a la peña ni siendo irresponsable, al menos no según yo lo veo, porque creo de verdad que es una buena inversión y que no es tarde para entrar. Si mal no recuerdo, tú decías cuando estaban a 100 que su valor eran 5 o así, y luego que comprarías cuando bajasen a 95... ¿Cuando estén a 10.000 también dirás que es tarde para entrar?
> 
> ...




En el caso de que una persona (que es un conocido) tenga los btc en una web tipo Xapo ( que te dan una tarjeta de debito) al cargar la tarjeta de debito con btc (que se puede hacer en la pagina) no se esta cargando la tarjeta con btc realmente entonces ¿no? sino que los btc que tienes te los cambia la pagina a euros y con esto se carga la tarjeta ¿verdad? y al pagar con esta tarjeta en tiendas realmente estas pagando con euros y no le tendrias que preguntar al de latienda si acepta btc al pagarle con la tarjeta ¿verdad?
Otra cosa, es estas web tipo Xapo en el caso de un conocido que esta verificado alli (mando dni y sus datos para ser usuario verificado y tiene limites de operaciones mas altos) al cargar la tarjeta a tope y estar verificado en esa pagina ¿tendria algun problema con hacienda al gastar los btc mediante la tarjeta de debito de esa pagina? no pasandose de los limites que le dan al ser usuario verificado digo ¿y podria por ejemplo en el caso de que btc subiera mucho en un futuro y estuviera dentro de los limites de su tarjeta comprar por ejemplo un apartamento de por ejemplo vinte mil euros con esa tarjeta sin luego problemas con hacienda? Gacias nenes


----------



## djun (29 Dic 2016)

JULIA30 dijo:


> En el caso de que una persona (que es un conocido) tenga los btc en una web tipo Xapo ( que te dan una tarjeta de debito) al cargar la tarjeta de debito con btc (que se puede hacer en la pagina) no se esta cargando la tarjeta con btc realmente entonces ¿no? sino que los btc que tienes te los cambia la pagina a euros y con esto se carga la tarjeta ¿verdad? y al pagar con esta tarjeta en tiendas realmente estas pagando con euros y no le tendrias que preguntar al de latienda si acepta btc al pagarle con la tarjeta ¿verdad?
> Otra cosa, es estas web tipo Xapo en el caso de un conocido que esta verificado alli (mando dni y sus datos para ser usuario verificado y tiene limites de operaciones mas altos) al cargar la tarjeta a tope y estar verificado en esa pagina ¿tendria algun problema con hacienda al gastar los btc mediante la tarjeta de debito de esa pagina? no pasandose de los limites que le dan al ser usuario verificado digo ¿y podria por ejemplo en el caso de que btc subiera mucho en un futuro y estuviera dentro de los limites de su tarjeta comprar por ejemplo un apartamento de por ejemplo vinte mil euros con esa tarjeta sin luego problemas con hacienda? Gacias nenes




Me parece que si gastas (euros) con esa tarjeta cantidades fuertes, Hacienda lo detecta y te controlará. Te pedirá que justifiques la procedencia de esos euros. Y si proceden de un cambio previo que se hizo con Bitcoins, también te pedirá que justifiques el origen de esos Bitcoins. Y si ha habido ganancias patrimoniales te dirá que tenías que haberlas Declarado.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

JULIA30 dijo:


> En el caso de que una persona (que es un conocido) tenga los btc en una web tipo Xapo ( que te dan una tarjeta de debito) al cargar la tarjeta de debito con btc (que se puede hacer en la pagina) no se esta cargando la tarjeta con btc realmente entonces ¿no? sino que los btc que tienes te los cambia la pagina a euros y con esto se carga la tarjeta ¿verdad? y al pagar con esta tarjeta en tiendas realmente estas pagando con euros y no le tendrias que preguntar al de latienda si acepta btc al pagarle con la tarjeta ¿verdad?
> Otra cosa, es estas web tipo Xapo en el caso de un conocido que esta verificado alli (mando dni y sus datos para ser usuario verificado y tiene limites de operaciones mas altos) al cargar la tarjeta a tope y estar verificado en esa pagina ¿tendria algun problema con hacienda al gastar los btc mediante la tarjeta de debito de esa pagina? no pasandose de los limites que le dan al ser usuario verificado digo ¿y podria por ejemplo en el caso de que btc subiera mucho en un futuro y estuviera dentro de los limites de su tarjeta comprar por ejemplo un apartamento de por ejemplo vinte mil euros con esa tarjeta sin luego problemas con hacienda? Gacias nenes



Si la tarjeta de prepago es recargada con Bitcoins que en el acto de recargarse se convierten a euros y, entonces, lo que tienes en la tarjeta es un saldo de euros, supongo que sí, que eso consta como ganancia patrimonial porque hay una conversión, estás en posesión de un saldo en euros que puedes gastar o no gastar.

En el caso de que tengas una tarjeta de prepago que esté asociada con un monedero online lleno de Bitcoins y que lo que haga sea retirarte bitcoins de dicho monedero a la hora de comprar y que esa conversión se haga a través de una pasarela de pagos que transforme los bitcoins a euros, la cosa sería más cuestionable.

Es decir, el uso de tarjetas de prepago, puede que implique ganancia patrimonial, sí. Ahora bien, puedes tener una tarjeta de prepago en dólares en vez de en euros y comprar en webs de otros países con ella, pagando en dólares. En ese caso, como tienes un cambio de divisa a divisa, pero no de divisa a euros, no habría ganancia patrimonial y, es más, la compra se produciría en el extranjero.

Por eso lo mejor es pagar directamente con Bitcoin. Si pagas con Bitcoin, si la operación se realiza con Bitcoin, tú en ningún momento llegas a tener euros, si acaso los convierte a euros el que te vende el producto. Ahí no se te puede imputar una ganancia patrimonial.

Yo sólo he usado una tarjeta de esas pa probar, recientemente, para comprarme una TV OLED de LG, metí lo justo, me quedan como 15 euros o así en la tarjeta.


----------



## JULIA30 (29 Dic 2016)

¿Y no tendras problemas en un futuro al pagar la tele con la tarjeta de btc que la pagina web te hace el cambio a euros en la tarjeta y tu pagas con euros? Dicen que si fueran cantidades menores de tres mil euros o dos mil quinientos euros al ano en compras con la tarjeta en teoria hacienda no se meteria o si tienes un incremento total anual de tus ganacias menores de tres mil euros o dos mil quinientos euros al ano en teoria hacienda no se meteria ¿no? con estas tarjetas Tipo Xapo tambien se puede sacar de cajeros automaticos en euros ¿aqui habria problema con hacienda?


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

JULIA30 dijo:


> ¿Y no tendras problemas en un futuro al pagar la tele con la tarjeta de btc que la pagina web te hace el cambio a euros en la tarjeta y tu pagas con euros? Dicen que si fueran cantidades menores de tres mil euros o dos mil quinientos euros al ano en compras con la tarjeta en teoria hacienda no se meteria o si tienes un incremento total anual de tus ganacias menores de tres mil euros o dos mil quinientos euros al ano en teoria hacienda no se meteria ¿no? con estas tarjetas Tipo Xapo tambien se puede sacar de cajeros automaticos en euros ¿aqui habria problema con hacienda?



Puede ser, pero lo más que tendría que hacer sería pagar, como mucho, unos cientos de euros.

De todas formas, te cuento. Primero mi mujer pilló una tarjeta de Bitnovo, pero luego vimos que tenía unos límites muy bajos para operar, era la tarjeta básica con límite de 250 euros. Además, es una compañía española, así que no me fié. Luego pillé una tarjeta de Anxpro, con la que puedo tener un saldo en USD. Esa empresa es de Hong Kong. A esa tarjeta le metimos BTCs por valor de lo que costaba la TV. Luego compramos la TV en amazon, nos sobraron, al cambio, unos 15 leuros más o menos.

Y ahí la tengo. Dudo mucho que el gobierno chino vaya a compartir datos fiscales con la UE.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 11:26 ----------

Pero vamos, si quieres anonimato TOTAL con tarjetas de débito recargables mediante Bitcoins, tienes BitPlastic, que es 100% anónima. Eso sí, las comisiones son más elevadas.

Bitcoin Debit Card


----------



## JULIA30 (29 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Puede ser, pero lo más que tendría que hacer sería pagar, como mucho, unos cientos de euros.
> 
> De todas formas, te cuento. Primero mi mujer pilló una tarjeta de Bitnovo, pero luego vimos que tenía unos límites muy bajos para operar, era la tarjeta básica con límite de 250 euros. Además, es una compañía española, así que no me fié. Luego pillé una tarjeta de Anxpro, con la que puedo tener un salgo en USD. Esa empresa es de Hong Kong. A esa tarjeta le metimos BTCs por valor de lo que costaba la TV. Luego compramos la TV en amazon, nos sobraron, al cambio, unos 15 leuros más o menos.
> 
> Y ahí la tengo. Dudo mucho que el gobierno chino vaya a compartir datos fiscales con la UE.



¿que tal funciona esa tarjeta? ¿que limites y comisiones tiene? este conocido que te cuento si tiene una tarjeta tipo Xapo pero de otra web de otro pais de la UE ¿entonces si que daria datos a la hacienda de aqui? pero si las compras o la ganacia no pasa de dos mil quinientos o tres mil euros al ano en teoria hacienda no se meteria ¿no?


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

JULIA30 dijo:


> ¿que tal funciona esa tarjeta? ¿que limites y comisiones tiene? este conocido que te cuento si tiene una tarjeta tipo Xapo pero de otra web de otro pais de la UE ¿entonces si que daria datos a la hacienda de aqui? pero si las compras o la ganacia no pasa de dos mil quinientos o tres mil euros al ano en teoria hacienda no se meteria ¿no?



Mira en la web de Anxpro, ahí te puedes informar de todo: ANXPRO

En cuanto a hacienda, yo te puedo decir que Bitstamp tiene mis datos, es más, tiene hasta fotocopias del IBI de una casa mía, y he metido y sacardo de ahí cientos de Bitcoins desde hace varios años. Todavía no me ha dicho nada hacienda.

Pero eso sí, como ya te comenté en el otro hilo, sólo he retirado Bitcoins.


----------



## JULIA30 (29 Dic 2016)

Gacias nene.
¿Que paginas hay fiables para comprar directamente pagando con btc? Vi que hay algunas que pagando con btc te hacen descuento de un porcentanje. ¿En el tal Andorrano se pude comprar directamente pagando con btc? Si una persona en el supuesto caso de que hiciera una compra grande o pequena en esta joyeria pagando directamente con btc ¿tendria algun problema con hacienda?

---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 12:00 ----------

La tarjeta anxpro que tienes cual es mejor la elite o premium ¿cual tienes tu? supongo que la mandaran por correo gratuitamente ¿no?

---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 12:04 ----------

Si compraste la tv y pagaste en Euros y la tarjeta la tienes en Usd ¿cuanto te cobra la tarjeta de anxpro por cambio de divisa? porque ahora esta el dolar fuerte pero en un futuro si el dolar bajar y pagando comision de cambio de divisas de anxpro lo mismo no compensara.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

JULIA30 dijo:


> Gacias nene.
> ¿Que paginas hay fiables para comprar directamente pagando con btc? Vi que hay algunas que pagando con btc te hacen descuento de un porcentanje. ¿En el tal Andorrano se pude comprar directamente pagando con btc? Si una persona en el supuesto caso de que hiciera una compra grande o pequena en esta joyeria pagando directamente con btc ¿tendria algun problema con hacienda?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 12:00 ----------
> ...



En cuanto a tiendas y tal, mejor que te informen otros que son más adictos a las compras, pero tienes OpenBazaar y también hay pasarelas de pagos que aceptan Bitcoins. Otros saben más que yo del tema, dejaré que te respondan otros pues, como Sr.Mojón o remonster.

La tarjeta que tengo es la élite, es mejor que la premium, depositas en Bitcoin o en otra divisa, es como un exchange, puedes cambiar de una divisa a otra. La tarjeta luego paga en dólares cuando compras. La TV la compré en dólares.

Échale un vistazo a la página de Anxpro, tienes ahí las tarifas y explicaciones detalladas de todo lo que preguntas. Tienes también un FAQ que puedes consultar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Dic 2016)

Yo donde más he gastado es en Destinia. Se ve que pagar viajes con bitcoins es como un vicio :ouch:


----------



## Geldschrank (29 Dic 2016)

Os estáis complicando demasiado la vida. Si un btc llegase a valer 100k, vosotros que tenéis cantidad, buscáis un paraíso fiscal en el que no os roben y os vais a vivir allí, pedís la ciudadanía y a otra cosa, mariposa.
Querer vivir en éste estercolero es de masocas.


----------



## Asombroso Parecido (29 Dic 2016)

Por que aunque resulte triste decirlo, más triste resulta ver cómo personas que no se fían del sistema, del dinero fiduciario, de propiedades o en último fin del oro/plata, gente que ha estado ahorrando y privándose de casi cualquier capricho, himbierte su dinero en HUMO con la esperanza de hacerse (supongo) millonarios vendiendo después su HUMO.

Tan seguros e inseguros están que tienen que abrir hilos explicando por qué comprar, y por qué no comprar.

Sólo viendo a estos personajes y su falta de coherencia, dan ganas de no indagar en el tema (más de lo que lo hice en su momento, cuando el tren y tal...)


----------



## PepitoFrito (29 Dic 2016)

Hombre.... eso de privarse de algún capricho, a estas alturas pues como que no.
Algún homenaje que otro me he estado dando, no tanto como fletar un yate con putitas como me consta que algún bitcoñero que otro lo ha podido hacer :fiufiu:


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Dic 2016)

Ya llegan los escocidos


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

El Ayuntamiento de Zug (Suiza) hace permanente la opción de pagar por los servicios públicos en Bitcoin:

Zug Makes Bitcoin Payment Option For Public Services Permanent

*Zug Makes Bitcoin Payment Option For Public Services Permanent*







In July of 2016, the Swiss canton of Zug announced that they would conduct an experiment with Bitcoin payments. Residents were allowed to pay for public services using the Bitcoin cryptocurrency. At that time, it remained unclear how long this project would run for, but we now have an answer to that question. The City Council of Zug announced that the Bitcoin payment option will be made permanent moving forward.

Zug Embraces Bitcoin After Successful Trial

Accepting Bitcoin payments for public services sounded like a very unusual experiment when Zug’s City Council announced it in May of 2016. But due to growing consumer demand, and the option of trying something new at virtually no cost, the City Council decided to greenlight the Bitcoin payment trial. At that time, its chance of success was all but certain, and no one knew for how long the project would last.

As it turns out, the Bitcoin experiment has been somewhat of a success. During the Zug City Council meeting on December 13th, it was decided to continue accepting Bitcoin payments on a permanent basis. This news came as quite a surprise, as very little details have been revealed regarding the Bitcoin acceptance project ever since it was kicked off in July.

So far, it appears that only a dozen people have shown an interest in paying Bitcoin, but that still makes the pilot project worth exploring further. It is nice to see the Zug government keep such an open mind toward digital payments. Moreover, they will also explore Twitter and Apple Pay as electronic funds options in the next few weeks.

Exploring with Bitcoin technology is an important development for any economy, and the Zug City Council acknowledged that much. The project garnered a lot of international media attention over the past few months, which indicates that the idea was the right one. Although Bitcoin usage may have been a bit disappointing, things may pick up over the coming months now that it is a permanent payment option.

But the Zug City Council has made another announcement that caught people by surprise. Moving forward, the plan is to explore future use cases for blockchain technology, including electronic government and digitization of services. All of those projects can benefit from blockchain technology, which adds transparency and accountability.

The news comes at a time during which the value of Bitcoin has been skyrocketing for several weeks. It is evident that a mind shift towards cryptocurrency is taking place, although it remains unclear what the future may hold. Bitcoin investors and enthusiasts are happy about the Zug news, that much is certain.

If you liked this article, follow us on Twitter @themerklenews and make sure to subscribe to our newsletter to receive the latest bitcoin, cryptocurrency, and technology news.


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2016)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Hombre.... eso de privarse de algún capricho, a estas alturas pues como que no.
> Algún homenaje que otro me he estado dando, no tanto como fletar un yate con putitas como me consta que algún bitcoñero que otro lo ha podido hacer :fiufiu:



Por curiosidad... que caprichos os estáis dando? Confesables :fiufiu:


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

Claudius dijo:


> Por curiosidad... que caprichos os estáis dando? Confesables :fiufiu:



Yo ya lo he dicho, el único capricho que me he dado ha sido la TV OLED que me compré el otro día. Soy bastante austero, no soy un derrochón. Guardo los Bitcoins para invertir en cosas importantes en el futuro cuando valgan mucho. Como por ejemplo contratar a unos mercenarios que acaben con todo el club Bilderberg en una de sus reuniones con un ataque de artillería coordinado y un bombardeo con drones.

---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 22:53 ----------

Bueno, también me he gastado algo en minerales, puntas de cuarzo, bolas, piritas grandes, morganitas, aguamarinas, y un rubí bastante gordo de buena calidad en talla brillante que se me antojó. También terminé mi colección de CPUs de 32 bits, me compré una máquina arcade japonesa... qué más... mmmMmm... un gladius forjado a mano de acero de damasco... y creo que ya. Todo lo demás han sido cosas para el curro.


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo ya lo he dicho, el único capricho que me he dado ha sido la TV OLED que me compré el otro día.
> Soy bastante austero, no soy un derrochón.



Has sido muy diplomático contigo mismo. En mi pueblo nos llaman ratas. 



BlueArrow dijo:


> Guardo los Bitcoins para invertir en cosas importantes en el futuro cuando valgan mucho. Como por ejemplo contratar a unos mercenarios que acaben con todo el club Bilderberg en una de sus reuniones con un ataque de artillería coordinado y un bombardeo con drones.



) :8: Hombre riete tu, que los drones domésticos como armas dan yu-yu, mucho yu-yu.


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

Ahhh, y pagué la reforma de la casa de mi abuelo en Londres, quité toda la mierda esa del parqué y las moquetas (odio el puto parqué y las moquetas) y puse solería como dios manda, cocina nueva y arreglé el jardín.


----------



## Claudius (29 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Yo ya lo he dicho, el único capricho que me he dado ha sido la TV OLED que me compré el otro día. Soy bastante austero, no soy un derrochón. Guardo los Bitcoins para invertir en cosas importantes en el futuro cuando valgan mucho. Como por ejemplo contratar a unos mercenarios que acaben con todo el club Bilderberg en una de sus reuniones con un ataque de artillería coordinado y un bombardeo con drones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 22:53 ----------
> 
> Bueno, también me he gastado algo en minerales, puntas de cuarzo, bolas, piritas grandes, morganitas, aguamarinas, y un rubí bastante gordo de buena calidad en talla brillante que se me antojó. También terminé mi colección de CPUs de 32 bits, me compré una máquina arcade japonesa... qué más... mmmMmm... un gladius forjado a mano de acero de damasco... y creo que ya. Todo lo demás han sido cosas para el curro.



Ah bueno!, ahora sale todo lo gordo. 
que es un gladius forjado?
Tenías que coleccionar de 8 o 16 bits.
Yo tengo 'mi tesoro' mi Commodore 64 :rolleye: Yo es que soy muy 'Seldon' )


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

Claudius dijo:


> Ah bueno!, ahora sale todo lo gordo.
> que es un gladius forjado?
> Tenías que coleccionar de 8 o 16 bits.
> Yo tengo 'mi tesoro' mi Commodore 64 :rolleye: Yo es que soy muy 'Seldon' )



Ya tenía terminada la de 8 y 16, ahora estoy con la de 64. También tengo ordenadores antiguos, pero no los he pagado con Bitcoin, los compré hace ya muchos años, principios de los 2000. ZX Spectrum, Commodore 64, Amiga, etc, y todas las consolas de 8 / 16 bits famosas, pero los usé para movidas, porque mi hobby es escribir emuladores y dumpear software antiguo.

El gladius es una espada romana, los romanos la copiaron de los Íberos. En concreto, el que tengo es éste:

FOF hecho a mano Comminus tamaño tang completo por FallenOakForge

Se lo compré a ese nota, no vendía fuera de USA, fue un lío poder comprarlo.







[youtube]V-zwuy-XQq8[/youtube]


----------



## PepitoFrito (29 Dic 2016)

Poca cosa. Algún viajecito con la visillera de mi ex pagado en Destinia y reservando alguna chapilla para cuando se pongan en marcha los de Virgin Galactic y hacer un "tudamun" en toda regla


----------



## BlueArrow (29 Dic 2016)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Poca cosa. Algún viajecito con la visillera de mi ex pagado en Destinia y reservando alguna chapilla para cuando se pongan en marcha los de Virgin Galactic y hacer un "tudamun" en toda regla



Oye, vente conmigo a Marte con la movida de Elon Musk, no en el primer vuelo, claro, que será muy caro y posiblemente acabemos muertos, sino cuando la cosa sea más barata y alguien haya llegado allí vivo...

---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 23:20 ----------

Aunque lo único que no me convence de esa movida es cagar y mear en gravedad 0 y no poder ducharme en condiciones en meses o en años.


----------



## Waterman (29 Dic 2016)

Prefiero comprar tulipanes


----------



## Geldschrank (30 Dic 2016)

BlueArrow dijo:


> Oye, vente conmigo a Marte con la movida de Elon Musk, no en el primer vuelo, claro, que será muy caro y posiblemente acabemos muertos, sino cuando la cosa sea más barata y alguien haya llegado allí vivo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-dic-2016 at 23:20 ----------
> 
> Aunque lo único que no me convence de esa movida es cagar y mear en gravedad 0 y no poder ducharme en condiciones en meses o en años.



Los chinos han subido un motor de esos sin reacción. Si funciona, serán semanas en vez de meses.

Marte me llama, pero me queda mucho por hacer en éste planeta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2016)

Waterman dijo:


> Prefiero comprar tulipanes



¿Qué cualidades monetarias dices que tienen tus tulipanes?


----------



## PepitoFrito (30 Dic 2016)

Marte nos va a pillar algo mayores para cuando sea viable ir hasta allí.

Mientras tanto estoy haciendo ahora un pequeño ROI a cambio de bienes, servicios y algo de sucio fiat que ya les he avisado a ING por si acaso me congelan la cuenta.

Sigue siendo conveniente que el banco con el que trabajéis esté advertido si pensáis cambiar a fiat algo de btc para tenerlo en vuestra cuenta bancaria por el motivo que sea.

Por otro lado, cuando hablé con los del banco por este motivo, me ofrecieron abrirme un plan de pensiones. La risa floja que me entró.... aaaay Angelitos míos!!


----------



## alpedrete (23 Feb 2017)

Buen momento para upear este hilo del hamijo Blue


----------



## BlueArrow (23 Feb 2017)

Gracias alpedrete. El que no se ha forrado es porque no le ha dado la gana.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2017 at 23:21 ----------


----------



## BlueArrow (24 May 2017)

Menos mal que no habéis comprado Bitcoins porque, desde que escribí el primer post, hace casi exáctamente 1 año, el precio de Bitcoin sólamente se ha quintuplicado... lo cual, como todo el mundo sabe, es una puta miseria.

No compréis, bitcoin es un esquema ponzi, es el timo de la estampita v2.0, tulipanes digitales, será prohibido por los bobiernos, quedará en humo, en nada, se pegará el hostión, otras criptos le arrebatarán su lugar, está mal distribuido, en manos de unos pocos "listos" que compraron barato, no es democrático, su masa monetaria es limitada, no hay detrás un banco central ni un estado que lo respalde...

No compréis.


----------



## Edu.R (25 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Que sí, se puede poner en $10000 y lo que queráis, pero eso no quiere decir que los "fundamentales" del Bitcoin más allá de la acaparación sustenten esa cotización. ¿Las características técnicas han mejorado 5 veces con respecto a hace un año? ¿Se usa 5 veces más que hace un año en transacciones "reales" para comprar y vender productos y servicios? Ya sé, ya sé, esto no se puede saber con certeza, pero sabéis perfectamente que esto no es así y que la mayor parte de esta subida es puramente especulativa.
> 
> Ahora me callo y os dejo seguir con la bacanal de euforia.



Vale, compro algunas cosas, pero alomejor es simplemente el tiempo es que se está ajustando a la cotización. Quiero decir, cuando empezó, como casi todo, no valía nada monetariamente, aunque tenía un valor intrínseco... y ahora empieza a valer lo que le corresponde. O todavía no, o es exagerado, quien sabe.

Personalmente yo lo veo como una inversión, puede salir bien o mal, pero que está aquí para quedarse, de eso estoy totalmente seguro.


----------



## common sense (25 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Ya sé que estáis en modo euforia, y que calificáis como troll a cualquiera que os corte el rollo, pero en el fondo sabes que aunque el precio del Bitcoin se haya quintuplicado en un año, esa subida se debe fundamentalmente a la acaparación, y a una gigantesca profecía autocumplida en la que la gente compra porque Bitcoin sube y, al hacerlo, logran que Bitcoin suba. Y lo que digo de Bitcoin se puede extrapolar al resto de criptodivisas.
> 
> Que sí, se puede poner en $10000 y lo que queráis, pero eso no quiere decir que los "fundamentales" del Bitcoin más allá de la acaparación sustenten esa cotización. ¿Las características técnicas han mejorado 5 veces con respecto a hace un año? ¿Se usa 5 veces más que hace un año en transacciones "reales" para comprar y vender productos y servicios? Ya sé, ya sé, esto no se puede saber con certeza, pero sabéis perfectamente que esto no es así y que la mayor parte de esta subida es puramente especulativa.
> 
> Ahora me callo y os dejo seguir con la bacanal de euforia.



Me encantan los todo humistas, tienen razon si sale lo que ellos pronostican y si sale lo contrario tambien tienen razon.

Podiais compartir todas estas consideraciones, cuando lanzais vuestros pronosticos, no despues de que la realidad escupa en vuestras predicciones.


----------



## Yari (25 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> ya sé que estáis en modo euforia, y que calificáis como troll a cualquiera que os corte el rollo, pero en el fondo sabes que aunque el precio del bitcoin se haya quintuplicado en un año, esa subida se debe fundamentalmente a la acaparación, y a una gigantesca profecía autocumplida en la que la gente compra porque bitcoin sube y, al hacerlo, logran que bitcoin suba. Y lo que digo de bitcoin se puede extrapolar al resto de criptodivisas.
> 
> Que sí, se puede poner en $10000 y lo que queráis, pero eso no quiere decir que los "fundamentales" del bitcoin más allá de la acaparación sustenten esa cotización. ¿las características técnicas han mejorado 5 veces con respecto a hace un año? ¿se usa 5 veces más que hace un año en transacciones "reales" para comprar y vender productos y servicios? Ya sé, ya sé, esto no se puede saber con certeza, pero sabéis perfectamente que esto no es así y que la mayor parte de esta subida es puramente especulativa.
> 
> ...




bla bla bla bla cash cash cash cash...

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Lo que hay que preguntarse, me parece, es si hay un uso "real" para comprar productos y servicios (u otros usos no-especulativos) que respalden la cotización al margen de la mera acaparación. Es decir, ¿Bitcoin tiene 5 veces más uso no-especulativo que hace un año? Claro, es una pregunta imposible de responder de manera contrastable debido a la naturaleza de Bitcoin, pero creo que todos intuimos la respuesta.



Lo que tú llamas "usos especulativos" son usos perfectamente legítimos y, como tal, son indistinguibles de cualquier otro uso que la gente quiera darle a Bitcoin. Precísamente esa es una de las muchas ventajas que tiene Bitcoin: nadie puede imponerle un sentido ético/filosófico/moral a sus transacciones y censurarlas en consecuencia.

Así que, si las transacciones cumplen con los requisitos del protocolo que todos aceptamos, son legítimas e indistinguibles entre sí. Lo que tú consideres "especulación" es irrelevante.

Y, si quieres saber si Bitcoin tiene 5 veces más uso ahora que hace un año, sólo tienes que ver la gráfica de las comisiones de transacción:

https://blockchain.info/es/charts/transaction-fees-usd

que te está diciendo que la gente está dispuesta a pagar cinco veces más por usar Bitcoin ahora con respecto al año pasado, por lo tanto, no se puede decir si Bitcoin se está uilizando 5 veces más, pero lo que sí se puede decir es que la gente lo encuentra 5 veces más valiosos o que la gente le ha encontrado usos al menos 5 veces más valiosos.




cusbe11 dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la realidad a la que te refieres? ¿La cotización o lo que respalda esa cotización? Según la cotización sí, "la realidad escupe en nuestras predicciones". Pero según los "fundamentales" de Bitcoin, ¿de verdad piensas que todos estos movimientos no son meramente acaparatorios? ¿De verdad piensas que Bitcoin tiene un uso no-especulativo cinco veces superior a hace 1 año? ¿De verdad piensas que la mayoría de los que tienen Bitcoin no lo tienen principalmente para acaparar y esperar que suba de precio? ¿De verdad piensas que la mayoría de los Bitcoin comprados/vendidos en el último año no formaban parte de operaciones de acaparación y/o especulación? ¿De verdad piensas que la mayoría de los nuevos usuarios de Bitcoin del último año (o más) han estado motivados principalmente por otra cosa que no sea la subida de la cotización?
> 
> Ahí es donde la "realidad" os falla. Porque en el fondo sabes que tus respuestas a esas preguntas no distan mucho de las mías.



¿A ti qué más te da para lo que la gente lo emplee, alcahuete? Bitcoin es lo suficientemente transparente como para que puedas deducir que la gente lo está encontrando, al menos, 5 veces más útil. Pero a la vez es lo suficientemente opaco como para que alcahuetes como tú nunca puedan censurar transacciones por motivos discrecionales y subjetivos como "que se empleen para especular o no".

Si Bitcoin tuviese que responder a ese tipo de alcahuetadas, nunca podría funcionar porque estaría sometido a la arbitrariedad de la oligarquía política, que ha conseguido que cualquier uso del dinero que se te pueda imaginar, sea constitutivo de delito en alguna parte del mundo (excepto "pagar impuestos". Casualmente ése uso no se ha prohibido en ninguna parte, fíjate tú).

Si te molesta que la gente use Bitcoin "para especular", pues clónalo y le metes una línea en el código que diga "y no se podrá especular con él" y asunto solucionado. :XX:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 May 2017)

En Alphabay (drogas y armas en la deep web) todo se compra con BTC, solo por eso ya tenemos asegurada la existencia del bitcoin por los siglos de los siglos. Ahí tienes un uso monetario real y palpable del BTC.


----------



## Edu.R (25 May 2017)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En Alphabay (drogas y armas en la deep web) todo se compra con BTC, solo por eso ya tenemos asegurada la existencia del bitcoin por los siglos de los siglos. Ahí tienes un uso monetario real y palpable del BTC.



:XX: :XX: :XX:

¿Y no aceptan alts?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 May 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ¿Y no aceptan alts?



Aceptan un par de "alts", pero estoy seguro que la mayoría de gente usa BTC para pagar.


----------



## vpsn (25 May 2017)

Como era aquello que deciamos... a si

TU DAAAA MUUUUUUUN!! con mis 2 bitconyos comprados a 300 pavos!!!!!!


----------



## destru (25 May 2017)

Esta claro que el que compró hace tiempo ahora puede recoger ganancias, pero comprar ahora puede ser comprar justo en la cresta de la ola (ojo que igual me equivoco y vuelve a quintuplicar el precio, pero lo veo más improbable).


----------



## vpsn (25 May 2017)

Paski dijo:


> Tampoco te me vengas arriba por 4.000 euros de mierda eh!!!
> 
> Que esta muy bien, pero hasta los 60.000 de media que ganamos al mes en el foro tampoco es mucho ¿no?



tio, no son 4000 son casi 6000, mis 6 eteriums a 10 pavos tambien te saludan


----------



## ninfireblade (25 May 2017)

Paski dijo:


> Estando como estan las monedas fiat mas importantes en modo deflacionario y ganando poder adquisitivo no veo demasiado claro que el BTC vaya a convertirse a corto plazo en la moneda de referencia mundial que es para lo que esta diseñada (aun sin quererlo).




Pero vamos a ver, ¿ cómo van a estar las monedas fiat en modo deflacionario si cada año que pasa se crean trillones de unidades nuevas ? Otra cosa es que no se vea reflejado en el IPC del cesto de la compra (que ojo, que tambien ahi se aprecia, lo que pasa que la coyuntura economica de los ultimos años hace que la relacion no sea tan directa)


----------



## sirpask (25 May 2017)

No compréis, por que ya no hay.
Y ningún banco central los puede crear.


----------



## dunlop (25 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> No compréis, por que ya no hay.
> Y ningún banco central los puede crear.



Pues entonces tocaria una subida de valor a lo bestia, la gente está alterada, mucho peor que en 2013

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 14:47 ----------




keinur dijo:


> Lo jodido va a ser cuando solo quedemos los que no vendemos ni a 100.000$.



Pues ¿con esa norma las webs que tratan BTC tendrian de cerrar? si no hay ingresos porque la gente HODLEA..


----------



## Pollepolle (25 May 2017)

Sed cagones y vended ya! La moneda ha llegado a su limite natural de tontos que pican. Los listos se van ahora. Apliquemos el principio de la mediocridad.


----------



## sirpask (25 May 2017)

dunlop dijo:


> Pues entonces tocaria una subida de valor a lo bestia, la gente está alterada, mucho peor que en 2013
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 14:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Hombre que la gráfica del BTC haya pasado a la exponencial... Yo creo que es una subida a lo bestia.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 May 2017)

Polepole dijo:


> Sed cagones y vended ya! La moneda ha llegado a su limite natural de tontos que pican. Los listos se van ahora. Apliquemos el principio de la mediocridad.




Si tu hubieras comprado a $1 eres de los que hubiera vendido todo cuando llegó a $10. Eso si que es ser mediocre.


----------



## common sense (25 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Lo que hay que preguntarse, me parece, es si hay un uso "real" para comprar productos y servicios (u otros usos no-especulativos) que respalden la cotización al margen de la mera acaparación. Es decir, ¿Bitcoin tiene 5 veces más uso no-especulativo que hace un año? Claro, es una pregunta imposible de responder de manera contrastable debido a la naturaleza de Bitcoin, pero creo que todos intuimos la respuesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como defensor de Tesla, sabes porque la gente invierte en Elon, aunque los numeros de momento no respalden esa capitalizacion. 

Comprar Amazon, en el 1999 a 10 dolares la accion era una locura, pero ahora vale 600. 

Tener criterio, no significa solo mirar a los numeros, significa saber ignorarlos cuando hay algo mas grande detras. Y para mi la blockchain es algo no grande, lo siguiente.

Siempre te tienes que preguntar, si estas mirando al dedo o la Luna.

Ademas como tu sabras estas discusiones, aburren, porque uno trae a colacion los numeros, y otro las proyecciones de innovacion, y se entra en un loop de replicas y contrareplicas. Y te digo esto, yo sigo la blockchain a diario, y ahora mismo no se de ningun campo donde haya tanta inovacion, casi a diario sale algo nuevo. Eso es por lo que yo invierto en blockchain(bitcoin, ethereum, ...), porque creo que tengo el criterio, para saber lo que es algo que va a impactar el mundo y lo que no. 

Tu me haces preguntas acerca de los fundamentales, y yo te digo, que si miras a la big picture, eso ahora mismo no es importante. Por cierto el bitcoin no es ni siquiera mi favorita.


----------



## common sense (26 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> La diferencia fundamental es que las acciones de una empresa se compran necesariamente con fines especulativos/inversores, porque se espera que suban. Son una inversión. Las acciones de una empresa existen para que otros las compren esperando que se revaloricen y, con ello, se logre financiar a las empresas que las crean.
> 
> Sin embargo, unas divisas con las que además se pueden hacer un montón de cosas chulas (todas las aplicaciones de la blockchain) se espera que se compren para 1) las funciones de una divisa (unidad de cuenta, método de intercambio, reserva de valor), 2) ese montón de cosas chulas y/o 3) como especulación. Sin embargo, el precio de las criptodivisas *está esencialmente fundamentado en el punto 3, y poco en los puntos 1 y 2.* Bueno, salvo quizás lo de reserva de valor, aunque un activo que puede caer un 30% en pocos días, no sé yo.
> 
> ...




Te dije que ibamos a acabar en loops, porque estamos en distintos planos. Tu me insistes en la especulacion que si la hay, y yo te digo que todavia estan baratas, por lo que pueden aportar, y tu me dices que no! que eso no es por lo que la gente invierte, y vuelta a empezar. Aburre...

La diferencia, que has puesto entre los tokens y las acciones, no la he entendido, porque seguramente no exista, fuera de un punto de vista legal.
Los inversores de tokens y acciones, esperan que suba el valor en ambas y las dos valen para financiar a los proyectos. Una ICO y una IPO son basicamente lo mismo, no legalmente. Esa es otra de las innovaciones por cierto.

Me cuesta entender, como no ves el paralelismo entre Tesla y su valoracion y las criptomonedas.


----------



## tixel (26 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si tu hubieras comprado a $1 eres de los que hubiera vendido todo cuando llegó a $10. Eso si que es ser mediocre.



A la mayoria de los holders de bitcoins se los van a quitar asi. Como si no hubiese por ahi dolares, euros y yenes y gente que los tiene practicamente ilimitadamente para comprar bitcoins por lo que sea


----------



## Satori (26 May 2017)

Estoy viendo ahora mismo el telediario de la 1, y en información económica han dicho que el bitcoin se ha revalorizado un 100% y ya vale más que una onza de oro.

Esto ya empieza a sonar mainstream


----------



## common sense (26 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> *Es muy sencillo.* Las acciones son un activo esencialmente especulativo, se compran esperando que se revaloricen. El trigo es un activo especulativo, pero también sirve y se usa para muchas otras cosas, como hacer pan, alimentar ganado... Bitcoin debería/podría ser algo más cercano al trigo (se usa para muchas cosas prácticas y también para especular), pero en realidad se utiliza fundamentalmente como las acciones (se usan sólo para especular/invertir).
> 
> Que estemos en un punto en que se vea como algo normal que el Bitcoin se parezca más a las acciones que al trigo, me parece que explica bastante bien por qué su precio se ha multiplicado por 5 en un año y cuál es el principal uso que, en efecto, se les está dando a las criptodivisas.



Si fuese tan sencillo, no pondrias el ejemplo peregrino del trigo(security). Y tampoco te limitarias a hablar solo del Bitcion, en vez de la blockchain. 

Creo que todavia no entiendes el impacto que la blockchain va a causar en nuestra vidas y por eso te pierdes en los detalles, de si los digital assets son acciones o securities.


----------



## common sense (26 May 2017)

Entiendo que el concepto de blockchain no es facil. Y entiendo que algunos en este hilo piensan que lo entienden, pero no es posible entender sus ramificaciones, porque es como intentar predecir las consecuencias del internet en el 1994, no se tenia ni idea de como iba a transformar el mundo.

Por eso Paski, piensa que su uso mas importante es en el mundo de las finanzas. Pero ese es solo el mas obvio. Ethereum esta construyendo una computadora mundial distribuida, otros estan construyendo una amazon web services distribuido, facebook distribuido, varios proyectos de identidad digital infalsificable, ...

Los incentivos, en la blockchain son diferentes a los de una empresa, donde solo unos pocos capturan el valor. 

Los venture capitalist ahora no son necesarios en el mundo de la blockchain, porque tenemos ICOs.

Teneis que pensar que IoT, se va implementar ahora en la blockchain, porque es la unica forma de hacerlo, debido a la seguridad. 

La blockchain es la primera tecnologia, donde construir algo es mas barato que destruirlo. Imaginad un puente, que lleve mas tiempo destruir que construir. Ese es el tipo de innovacion ante la que estamos.

Y podria seguir, datos&AI, privacidad, ...


La capitalizacion ahora mismo de las blockchains es de 90000 millones, a mi me parece se multiplicara por 5 en doce meses. Algunos vendran aqui en 12 meses, con el mismo rollo de la especulacion. 

Cuspe seria el tipico, que antes de la burbuja .com te dice, que amazon esta sobrevalorada. Y yo digo bueno vale puede que si miramos a una año vista pues a lo mejor, pero si miramos a un lustro o una decada, habras hecho la mejor inversion de tu vida.

Fuentes:
Blockchains for Artificial Intelligence
The AI Economy & Bitcoin
Blockchain: The Invisible Technology That's Changing the World - Amazon Web Services
Initial Coin Offerings (ICOs) are becoming the new IPO
How blockchain can change the future of IoT | VentureBeat | Business | by Ben Dickson, TechTalks


----------



## common sense (27 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Veo que sigues insistiendo en lo mismo, que no es de lo que yo he estado hablando. Mi intervención de hace unos días en este hilo venía de que otro forero había dicho que Bitcoin se había quintuplicado en un año, y tú no haces más que justificar el valor de las criptodivisas por sus magníficas propiedades (que creo que nadie duda que las tienen). Pero el asunto es que esa multiplicación del precio se debe fundamentalmente a una euforia especulativa, es una gigantesca profecía autocumplida en la que un montón de gente se mete en las criptodivisas porque suben y, al hacerlo, hace que suban más, lo que a su vez hace que más gente meta más dinero.
> 
> El problema es que algunos parece que os mostráis esquivos a reconocer lo que en el fondo todos sabemos, que son las respuestas a estas preguntas que ya hice:
> 
> ...



Si y tu sigues insistiendo en lo mismo tambien, ya te lo adverti en mi primer post.
Yo por lo menos me mojo, te digo que estan baratas. Hoy especialmente.


----------



## Gurney (27 May 2017)

Muy interesante el hilo: una duda de alguien que no tiene BTC por razones que no vienen al caso, pero al que le simpatiza el concepto.
Os preocupa que sea ya noticia de telediario? Ya sabéis la teoría de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia...

Saludos a todos, defensores y detractores del BTC.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (27 May 2017)

Todo Burbu tendría que tener un 10% de sus ahorros invertidos en Bitcoin.


----------



## common sense (27 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Si te refieres a lo de los "todo humistas" y los "pronósticos" (primer post) resulta algo ridículo porque yo no he dado ningún pronóstico, o no lo he pretendido, sino que simplemente me he limitado a decir una verdad que todos sabemos (pero que sólo parte reconocemos) sobre la evolución hasta ahora que ha tenido el precio de mercado de las criptodivisas.
> 
> Si te refieres a lo del "loop de réplicas y contrarréplicas" (segundo post), es un "loop" que estás creando tú sólo desde el momento en que tus intervenciones se centran en algo distinto a lo que dije en mi post inicial acerca de la multiplicación del precio de Bitcoin en un año: te has limitado a decir que para ti las criptodivisas tienen mucho valor porque tienen unas cualidades fantásticas, mientras que yo lo que he estado diciendo es que el precio se ha quintuplicado principalmente por meras razones especulativas, ya que la mayoría de los que compran criptodivisas (y la mayoría de las criptodivisas que se compran) tienen como intención el enriquecimiento a diversos plazos.
> 
> ...



Algo no puede estar infravalorado y sobrevalorado al mismo tiempo, eso no tiene sentido.

Te dije que estabamos en distintos planos, y eso es lo que hay. No vale la pena continuar argumentando, porque no enriquece el hilo.


----------



## Arctic (27 May 2017)

Gurney dijo:


> Muy interesante el hilo: una duda de alguien que no tiene BTC por razones que no vienen al caso, pero al que le simpatiza el concepto.
> Os preocupa que sea ya noticia de telediario? Ya sabéis la teoría de comprar con el rumor y vender con la noticia...
> 
> Saludos a todos, defensores y detractores del BTC.



Sin duda es preocupante el estar en boca de todos. El precio ha subido mucho en gran parte por ese ruido mediático y a corto plazo va a haber grandes bandazos. Yo creo que bitcoin tiene sentido y que a largo plazo va a ir mucho más arriba. A alguien que no tiene bitcoin y le interesa o simpatiza el concepto, le recomendaría que comprase una pequeña parte ya y escalonase el resto. Yo el sistema que he seguido ha sido comprar la misma cantidad en euros cada mes. Comencé sobre los 150$ y ya entonces parecía caro y arriesgado. No me planteo vender ni uno y seguiré comprando cuando se calmen las aguas.

Saludos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Nov 2017)

Grande bluearrow, grande. Reconozo que fue gracias al post inicial de este jilo que me interesé en serio por el BTC y acabé comprando 8 meses después, tras informarme mucho de todo el tinglado.

Ahora tengo una cantidad de pasta que ni en sueños hubiera podido conseguir, y todo apunta a que va a seguir pumpeando duro.

A ver si más gente lee esto y se anima a comprar, porque al BTC todavía le queda mucho recorrido hacia arriba.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (29 Nov 2017)

Me cago en _tó_, ojalá hubiese visto este_ jilo _cuando lo publicaron y hubiese seguido su "consejo". El mejor momento para subirse al carro ya pasó, si, pero aun estaís a tiempo, esto va _pa'rriba_ y tiene mucho futuro. 

Si sabeís inglés, los que están detrás de este blog saben bastante del tema y vale la pena leer sus opiniones sobre el Bitcoin y otros temas.

http://wallstreetplayboys.com/


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (29 Nov 2017)

No se debe de comprar bitocoin porque el precio que marca es en tethers, mientras que tú lo pagarías en dinero de verdad.


----------



## Red Star (15 Nov 2020)

Puto visionario el forero @BlueArrow, los que le hicieron caso son ahora millonarios, los que no tuvieron suficiente visión se lamentan o andan haciendo el ridículo intentando justificarse.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (15 Nov 2020)

El @Blue Arrow ese es el tarao que decía tener tres empresas en Singapur ¿no? y luego abrió un hilo diciendo que tenía un problema con los porros...

En fin.


----------



## Roninn (16 Nov 2020)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> El @Blue Arrow ese es el tarao que decía tener tres empresas en Singapur ¿no? y luego abrió un hilo diciendo que tenía un problema con los porros...
> 
> En fin.



Ataque ad hominen en hilo visionario.

Directo al ignore te vas tú y tus falacias dialecticas.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2020)

Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No se debe de comprar bitocoin porque el precio que marca es en tethers, mientras que tú lo pagarías en dinero de verdad.



Joder, no puedo estar más de acuerdo.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder, no puedo estar más de acuerdo.



Pues a falta de uno ya tendríamos a 2 tontos.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues a falta de uno ya tendríamos a 2 tontos.



Como jode leer la verdad, me parto.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Como jode leer la verdad, me parto.




Sí, sí, no veas, llorando estoy...







17.000 pavetes que tiene que soltar el que quiera conseguir un bitcoin. Y dentro de poco serán 20.000


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Nov 2020)

Yo tampoco lo se, pero me lo puedo imaginar


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Nov 2020)

Estoy por meter 1000 pavos y dejarlo ahí a ver si le doy una alegría a mis hermanos cuando lo hereden.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2020)

Tonto es el que compra tether pensando que compra BTC. Aunque claro, también hay libertad para ser tonto.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2020)

Por descentralizado te refieres a algo valorado en base a la creación de tether por Bitfinex? No se como todavía puede haber alguien que no lo pille. Tan desesperados estáis?


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2020)

Déjate de chorradas y no te creas todo lo que dicen, te avisarán al vender ? Compara la capitalización total del CMC y el valor BTC vs su oferta y el volumen de Tether. Es muy fácil de entender.

IOTA está en construcción y cuando esté funcionando al 100% deber salí de CMC que por cierto es propiedad de Binance.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2020)

Ah, me olvidaba, fijaros como sube miles de millones semana a semana la capitalización de tether. Blanco y en botella.


----------



## uhnitas (17 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ah, me olvidaba, fijaros como sube miles de millones semana a semana la capitalización de tether. Blanco y en botella.



Blanco y culo en llamas.


----------



## Arctic (17 Nov 2020)

Vaya, buen reflote.

Que bien han envejecido algunos posts y qué mal otros. No deja de sorprenderme que los del segundo grupo se sigan viendo a día de hoy. Alguno va a llegar al día de su propio entierro y seguirá hablando de las bondades de su shitcoin y de los tontos que son todos menos él. No puede haber gente más mermada intelectualmente.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2020)

Tu aportas lo que aportáis los que necesitáis creer que BTC os sacará de la pobreza. Yo aporto realidades, te invito a que compares lo que representa las inversiones que nos presenta el papel ese que tanto te gusta contra el volumen que se negocia en tether. Si lo haces y utilizas un poco la cabeza verás que BTC es tether. BTC es un atrapa gacelas a través de tether, solo tienes que saber leer los números del CMC, te los ponen en los morros y ni te enteras.


----------



## Arctic (17 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tu aportas lo que aportáis los que necesitáis creer que BTC os sacará de la pobreza. Yo aporto realidades, te invito a que compares lo que representa las inversiones que nos presenta el papel ese que tanto te gusta contra el volumen que se negocia en tether. Si lo haces y utilizas un poco la cabeza verás que BTC es tether. BTC es un atrapa gacelas a través de tether, solo tienes que saber leer los números del CMC, te los ponen en los morros y ni te enteras.



En serio, para ya. Quiérete un poco y no te hagas mas daño, de verdad. Yo ya ni disfruto de tu ignorancia, cabezonería y lo mucho que sobreestimas tu propia inteligencia viendo lo que vas a sufrir. Hazte un favor y abandona ahora que aún puedes.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2020)

Arctic dijo:


> En serio, para ya. Quiérete un poco y no te hagas mas daño, de verdad. Yo ya ni disfruto de tu ignorancia, cabezonería y lo mucho que sobreestimas tu propia inteligencia viendo lo que vas a sufrir. Hazte un favor y abandona ahora que aún puedes.



Yo, sufrir? Sufrirás tú cuando te des cuenta que creyendo que tenías algo resulta que no tienes nada.

De momento lo que veo es que después de años de vender humo sigues tragando mierda en el foro como el que más. Cuando uno está desesperado como tú se agarra a un clavo ardiendo.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2020)

No te voy a hacer los deberes. Te he dado las pistas. Si quieres embaucar a la gente para que compre, entonces si que entiendo vuestra postura, pero si realmente crees lo que dices es que eres muy tonto. Los números cantan como nunca, el dinero de verdad a penas entra, es 90% tether el CMC. No hace falta auditoría, como digo solo hay que mirar los números. Si no lo ves es que simplemente eres tonto.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Nov 2020)

Menudos personajes pululan por aquí. En breve estaremos en nuevos máximos históricos y seguirán con su rollo de los chinos y los tethers


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo, sufrir? Sufrirás tú cuando te des cuenta que creyendo que tenías algo resulta que no tienes nada.
> 
> De momento lo que veo es que después de años de vender humo sigues tragando mierda en el foro como el que más. Cuando uno está desesperado como tú se agarra a un clavo ardiendo.



¿No te cansas de hacer el ridículo? Eres una caricatura.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No te cansas de hacer el ridículo? Eres una caricatura.



Nunca me canso de decir la verdad. Es muy triste que defiendas TETHER como lo estás haciendo. No entra ni un € de dinero real en BTC.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Menudos personajes pululan por aquí. En breve estaremos en nuevos máximos históricos y seguirán con su rollo de los chinos y los tethers



Máximos históricos de TETHER, no te olvides.


----------



## uhnitas (18 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Nunca me canso de decir la verdad. Es muy triste que defiendas TETHER como lo estás haciendo. No entra ni un € de dinero real en BTC.



El que no lo conoce pues nada, pero tu tienes que estar dándote puñetazos en las bolas viendo esta subida.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

Yo no sois bitcnonianos, sois tontos Tetherianos. Se nota que eres remero hasta la médula.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> El que no lo conoce pues nada, pero tu tienes que estar dándote puñetazos en las bolas viendo esta subida.



Puñetazos por que? Por que sube el Tether falso. Jajajaja, no me voy a reír cuando reviente la farsa del tether.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

BTC volumen 46,645 bn, por su parte volumen de TETHER 64,185 bn y subiendo su supply como la espuma, hace una semana 16 bn ahora ya 18 bn. Así Teher es la que tiene el mayor volumen de negociación con gran diferencia y además se está creando de la nada como nunca. No hace falta ser muy listo para adivinar de donde proviene la subida de BTC, recorto la oferta de BTC y le meto Tether como si no hubiera un mañana, el resultado es que BTC pasará su ATH, lo malo es que es en TETHER creado por los exchanges.

Bitconianos adictos al Tether, dejad de dar pena ya, por favor.


----------



## Mopois (18 Nov 2020)

Necesitamos el némesis de este hilo: por qué no debes vender bitcoin


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Máximos históricos de TETHER, no te olvides.



¿ Y como es posible que habiendo tantos tether consigan mantener su precio en $1 y que no baje ?

Venga ánimo, piensa un poco a ver si lo entiendes.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y como es posible que habiendo tantos tether consigan mantener su precio en $1 y que no baje ?
> 
> Venga ánimo, piensa un poco a ver si lo entiendes.



De verdad preguntas eso? Me parece que no entiendes la artificialidad de tether. Pero venga, contesta tu mismo, aunque ten cuidado con lo que dices que me da que vas a hacer el ridículo.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> De verdad preguntas eso? Me parece que no entiendes la artificialidad de tether. Pero venga, contesta tu mismo, aunque ten cuidado con lo que dices que me da que vas a hacer el ridículo.



O sea, que no lo entiendes y quieres que te lo explique. Pues venga chaval a aprender a la escuela.


----------



## Fermoselle (18 Nov 2020)

BlueArrow dijo:


> ACTUALIZACIÓN 2017-05-24:
> 
> Menos mal que no habéis comprado Bitcoins porque, desde que escribí este primer post, hace casi exáctamente 1 año, el precio de Bitcoin sólamente se ha quintuplicado... lo cual, como todo el mundo sabe, es una puta miseria.
> 
> ...




Lo dice un estafador de dinero fiduciario ...................


----------



## alopecio (18 Nov 2020)

Yo aprovecho el reflote para agradecer de nuevo y efusivamente el magnífico regalo de reyes de @BlueArrow y @Filósofo Hardcore. Fué mi entrada y mi dicha.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> O sea, que no lo entiendes y quieres que te lo explique. Pues venga chaval a aprender a la escuela.



Jojojo, esto puede ser muy divertido. Venga, venga que sí, que no se como va, explícanos como va. De paso nos explicas porque más del 90% de la negociación de BTC se hace contra Tether. También explicamos el proceso milagroso de los panes y los peces de Bitfinex con Tether. Explica, explica ...

También explica cómo salen los números de capitalización y como se descubre el precio de negociación. Es que me parto ...

Oye, de verdad, tú estás bien de la chota?


----------



## McNulty (18 Nov 2020)

Pregunta para expertos bitcoiners.

Hay una cosa que pensaba ayer y no entiendo bien, y es que si la filosofía bitcoin fue desarrollada para evitar la manipulación bancaria de los estados, por que para saber el valor del bitcoin se asocia con el dólar (moneda estatal)? Es decir, si el valor del dólar es el que es, cada vez más mierda en términos de riqueza real según muchos bitcoiners, por que comparar el valor del bitcoin con el dólar? Se me dirá, porque es la principal referencia monetaria mundial. Pero esto no es un poco tramposo? Si utilizas algo que según tú cada vez tiene menos valor monetario, y lo cruzas con el bitcoin, estamos en las mismas, en realidad se sigue fortaleciendo el imperio dólar, porque que el BT valga cada vez más siempre es en función del dólar, si no existiese el valor del dólar o de cualquier moneda estatal, el BT valdría algo?. Que un bitcoin valga 20000 dólares, significa en cierta manera una aceptación y consolidación del sistema monetario estatal no?. No sé si me he explicado bien.

Y yo no soy hater del bitcoin que conste, un poco tarde pero tengo mi wallet bien surtida desde hace un año y medio.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> por que para saber el valor del bitcoin se asocia con el dólar (moneda estatal)?



Porque de momento es lo más sencillo y entendible para todo el mundo. No pretenderás que el BTC se mida en kg de harina o en litros de aceite...

Algo similar pasó en 2002 cuando cambiamos de la peseta al €, el € era la moneda oficial y la peseta no, pero muchos seguimos calculando el precio de las cosas con el viejo sistema por pura inercia/comodidad/sencillez.

Al cabo de X años ya todos pensamos en € y hemos olvidado la peseta. Intuyo que algo así pasará con BTC, de momento lo valoramos en $ por inercia/comodidad/sencillez, pero llegado el momento puede que expresemos el valor de las cosas directamente en satoshis, el tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (18 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jojojo, esto puede ser muy divertido. Venga, venga que sí, que no se como va, explícanos como va. De paso nos explicas porque más del 90% de la negociación de BTC se hace contra Tether. También explicamos el proceso milagroso de los panes y los peces de Bitfinex con Tether. Explica, explica ...
> 
> También explica cómo salen los números de capitalización y como se descubre el precio de negociación. Es que me parto ...
> 
> Oye, de verdad, tú estás bien de la chota?



Pero contesta a la pregunta que te han hecho. No te escaquees, ni distraigas con contrapreguntas.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Pero contesta a la pregunta que te han hecho. No te escaquees, ni distraigas con contrapreguntas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Jajaja, contesta tu si es que sabes algo. O te pasa como al otro que no tiene ni puta idea. Venga ilústranos y explícanos cómo funciona el milagro de los peces y los panes.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pregunta para expertos bitcoiners.
> 
> Hay una cosa que pensaba ayer y no entiendo bien, y es que si la filosofía bitcoin fue desarrollada para evitar la manipulación bancaria de los estados, por que para saber el valor del bitcoin se asocia con el dólar (moneda estatal)? Es decir, si el valor del dólar es el que es, cada vez más mierda en términos de riqueza real según muchos bitcoiners, por que comparar el valor del bitcoin con el dólar? Se me dirá, porque es la principal referencia monetaria mundial. Pero esto no es un poco tramposo? Si utilizas algo que según tú cada vez tiene menos valor monetario, y lo cruzas con el bitcoin, estamos en las mismas, en realidad se sigue fortaleciendo el imperio dólar, porque que el BT valga cada vez más siempre es en función del dólar, si no existiese el valor del dólar o de cualquier moneda estatal, el BT valdría algo?. Que un bitcoin valga 20000 dólares, significa en cierta manera una aceptación y consolidación del sistema monetario estatal no?. No sé si me he explicado bien.
> 
> Y yo no soy hater del bitcoin que conste, un poco tarde pero tengo mi wallet bien surtida desde hace un año y medio.



El precio en Fiat es una ilusión. Como bien han dicho anteriormente si compras tu lo pagas en Fiat que automáticamente pasa a ser Tether robando el Fiat los exchanges. Vamos una estafa de manual.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (18 Nov 2020)

alopecio dijo:


> Yo aprovecho el reflote para agradecer de nuevo y efusivamente el magnífico regalo de reyes de @BlueArrow y @Filósofo Hardcore. Fué mi entrada y mi dicha.



Gracias por la parte que me corresponde. Me alegra saber de que las 100 personas a la que les hicimos el regalo de reyes, hubo al menos uno que se subió al tren. Ese era el objetivo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Paco Square (18 Nov 2020)

Hahaha muy bueno! 



BlueArrow dijo:


> ACTUALIZACIÓN 2017-05-24:
> 
> Menos mal que no habéis comprado Bitcoins porque, desde que escribí este primer post, hace casi exáctamente 1 año, el precio de Bitcoin sólamente se ha quintuplicado... lo cual, como todo el mundo sabe, es una puta miseria.
> 
> ...


----------



## fjsanchezgil (19 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajaja, contesta tu si es que sabes algo. O te pasa como al otro que no tiene ni puta idea. Venga ilústranos y explícanos cómo funciona el milagro de los peces y los panes.



Si. Lo reconozco. No tengo ni puta idea. Por favor, ilustranos tú que parece que sabes...

No eludas mas la pregunta, por favor.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pregunta para expertos bitcoiners.
> 
> Hay una cosa que pensaba ayer y no entiendo bien, y es que si la filosofía bitcoin fue desarrollada para evitar la manipulación bancaria de los estados, por que para saber el valor del bitcoin se asocia con el dólar (moneda estatal)? Es decir, si el valor del dólar es el que es, cada vez más mierda en términos de riqueza real según muchos bitcoiners, por que comparar el valor del bitcoin con el dólar? Se me dirá, porque es la principal referencia monetaria mundial. Pero esto no es un poco tramposo? Si utilizas algo que según tú cada vez tiene menos valor monetario, y lo cruzas con el bitcoin, estamos en las mismas, en realidad se sigue fortaleciendo el imperio dólar, porque que el BT valga cada vez más siempre es en función del dólar, si no existiese el valor del dólar o de cualquier moneda estatal, el BT valdría algo?. Que un bitcoin valga 20000 dólares, significa en cierta manera una aceptación y consolidación del sistema monetario estatal no?. No sé si me he explicado bien.
> 
> Y yo no soy hater del bitcoin que conste, un poco tarde pero tengo mi wallet bien surtida desde hace un año y medio.



En realidad es porque, de todos los pares con los que se intercambia, el del dólar es el que presenta mayor volumen.

No puedes impedir que los bitcoineros compren dólares con sus bitcoins y, al tratarse del mercado con mayor volumen de transacciones, pues es el que todo el mundo utiliza como referencia del valor, aunque no sea demasiado representativo.

Yo, sin embargo, siempre he preferido la gráfica del bitcoin frente al horo. Esa gráfica es el verdadero elefante en el armario y la que demuestra la contundencia de nuestro Bitcoin.


----------



## easyridergs (19 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad es porque, de todos los pares con los que se intercambia, el del dólar es el que presenta mayor volumen.



Falso, falso, falso, con el par que más se intercambia es USDT, es decir Tether. Eres un mentiroso compulsivo.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Nov 2020)

Porque estás comprando la más absoluta nada. Lo hizo bien la gente que compró barato y encontró auténticos incautos a los que metersela doblada o triplicada.


----------



## chusto (19 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pregunta para expertos bitcoiners.
> 
> Hay una cosa que pensaba ayer y no entiendo bien, y es que si la filosofía bitcoin fue desarrollada para evitar la manipulación bancaria de los estados, por que para saber el valor del bitcoin se asocia con el dólar (moneda estatal)? Es decir, si el valor del dólar es el que es, cada vez más mierda en términos de riqueza real según muchos bitcoiners, por que comparar el valor del bitcoin con el dólar? Se me dirá, porque es la principal referencia monetaria mundial. Pero esto no es un poco tramposo? Si utilizas algo que según tú cada vez tiene menos valor monetario, y lo cruzas con el bitcoin, estamos en las mismas, en realidad se sigue fortaleciendo el imperio dólar, porque que el BT valga cada vez más siempre es en función del dólar, si no existiese el valor del dólar o de cualquier moneda estatal, el BT valdría algo?. Que un bitcoin valga 20000 dólares, significa en cierta manera una aceptación y consolidación del sistema monetario estatal no?. No sé si me he explicado bien.
> 
> Y yo no soy hater del bitcoin que conste, un poco tarde pero tengo mi wallet bien surtida desde hace un año y medio.



El btc tendria valor si valiera para poder hacer compras en tu dia a dia. Pero a dia de hoy, eso es imposible. Los mas talibanes del bitcoin solo lo tienen para especular, no les interesa comprar nada directamente con el. Al final todos los cambian por monedas reales. 

Al final el BTC se evaporara, habra lloros a nivel mundial y con la experiencia obtenida, se implementara en monedas reales. Tal vez se mantenga algun tipo de moneda paralela descentralizada al resto para dar sensacion de libertad a los que van de brokers e inversores, pero el dinerito de verdad siempre pertenecera a los estados.


----------



## chusto (19 Nov 2020)

Y esas empresas que regalan tarjetas regalo de empresas reales, pagan el sueldo a sus empleados en bitcoins??

Es mas, el dia que un bitcoin valga cero, que viabilidad tendran esas empresas?? podran seguir vendiendo tarjetas regalo?? jajajjajaja

Ostia que subnormales sois los bitcoñeros. La ostia va a ser monumental.


----------



## McNulty (19 Nov 2020)

chusto dijo:


> El btc tendria valor si valiera para poder hacer compras en tu dia a dia. Pero a dia de hoy, eso es imposible. Los mas talibanes del bitcoin solo lo tienen para especular, no les interesa comprar nada directamente con el. Al final todos los cambian por monedas reales.
> 
> Al final el BTC se evaporara, habra lloros a nivel mundial y con la experiencia obtenida, se implementara en monedas reales. Tal vez se mantenga algun tipo de moneda paralela descentralizada al resto para dar sensacion de libertad a los que van de brokers e inversores, pero el dinerito de verdad siempre pertenecera a los estados.



Puff es que usas la palabra valor de forma muy restringida.

Con una casa no te puedes comprar comida ni un coche, y la casa sigue teniendo un valor real. Valor como riqueza a largo plazo o refugio. Pues con el BT pasa parecido.

Es cierto que para comprar en el mercadona no puedes comprar con BT, pero yo creo que es cuestión de tiempo. En Amazon por ejemplo ya puedes comprar con cryptos. Puede que el BT tenga una prueba de fuego, cuando muchos estados empiecen a eliminar el efectivo por ley. Mucha gente a lo mejor en ese contexto, empezará a pasar olímpicamente de las monedas estatales, y se irá al BT, ETH o alguna más, por antigüedad, por testeo, por popularidad y por que genera más confianza que una crypto manipulada y creada de la nada por un banco central.

Bitcoin introdujo una disrupción tecnológica, que afecta a todo el sistema económico y social, y cada vez más gente le otorga confianza, puesto que el invento del nakamoto ofrece una seguridad y una flexibilidad financiera como nunca antes, y lo más relevante de todo, es que todas las transacciones son al margen de las garras de los bancos centrales. Y todo esto en un contexto histórico donde el protagonismo de los estados es cada vez menor.

Quizá es un poco como dicen los foreros, que se mida el valor del bitcoin en dólares, solo es por inercia económica coyuntural, además de por el volumen de transacciones en esa moneda.
Creo que estamos en una etapa de transición, quizá haya eventos mundiales que hagan que el bitcoin se fortalezca aún más, crisis y decadencia de usa (por tanto del dólar). Por no hablar de que vamos directos a una sociedad hiperglobalizada y digital, y aquí el bitcoin yo creo que va a arrasar como método de pago, porque el oro está claro que es inviable en economías donde se busca rapidez y facilidad continua en las transacciones.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Nov 2020)

Gran ejemplo, de mierda


----------



## makintos (19 Nov 2020)

Bitcoin no es una criptomoneda que este diseñada para hacer pagos.

Para eso hay otras muchas que si están diseñadas para eso.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Nov 2020)

chusto dijo:


> Y esas empresas que regalan tarjetas regalo de empresas reales, pagan el sueldo a sus empleados en bitcoins??
> 
> Es mas, el dia que un bitcoin valga cero, que viabilidad tendran esas empresas?? podran seguir vendiendo tarjetas regalo?? jajajjajaja
> 
> Ostia que subnormales sois los bitcoñeros. La ostia va a ser monumental.



Mucho mejor utilizar patacones y quebrachos, que duda cabe, que es lo que termina circulando cuando los hijos de puta de los rojos y comunistas os enquistáis en un país.

Bitcoin está muy bien, sobretodo para evitar que escoria como tú tenga acceso a los ahorros de los ciudadanos


----------



## chusto (19 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Mucho mejor utilizar patacones y quebrachos, que duda cabe, que es lo que termina circulando cuando los hijos de puta de los rojos y comunistas os enquistáis en un país.
> 
> Bitcoin está muy bien, sobretodo para evitar que escoria como tú tenga acceso a los ahorros de los ciudadanos



Cuando colapse una parte de la red, los bitcoins no funcionen como deberian y el panico se apodere de los bitcoñeros de "EJQUE LOH BISCOINS NUNCA BAJAN... COMO LOH PISOS..." ya veras donde quedan tus bitcoins. Incluso es posible que si afecta a mucha gente y no solo a unos cuantos espabilados, el malvado gobierno o incluso la UE, tenga que salir a daros una paguita para que nos murais de hambre.

Aqui todos semos libertarios hasta que nos timan con "nuehtro dinero", entonces exigimos que nos rescate los malvados gobiernos con sus tiranicos bancos centrales.... jajajaja


----------



## Klapaucius (19 Nov 2020)

El día que metan obligatorio el euro digital bitcoin por las nubes.
Ya el año que viene empiezan fase de pruebas.

Bitcoin es valor refugio y protección frente a las mafias de los gobiernos y control del indivíduo. 
Me hace gracia los ingénuos que dicen no vale nada. Como si el dinero que imprimen sin control el BCE o la Reserva Federal no fuesen lo mismo. Y encima lo hacen con una inflación de la ostia.

En fin, cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su riqueza. El tiempo pone cada cosa en su lugar.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (19 Nov 2020)

Pues como curiosidad, decirte que los bidones de aceitunas en salmuera se negocian todavía en pesetas, en muchos sitios. Tres generaciones encerradas en un cuarto discutiendo conmigo los precios y el patriarca sin querer hablar de euros; pintoresco.

Pero, al fin y al cabo, da una granularidad mejor del precio, ya que con el euro se suele trabajar con dos cifras decimales mientras que con la peseta el valor entra en la tercera cifra decimal, y para grandes pedidos (contenedores marítimos, que era lo que estaba negociando) al final daba una diferencia significativa.

Seguro que otros sectores agrícolas/ganaderos siguen trabajando en pesetas.



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> lgo similar pasó en 2002 cuando cambiamos de la peseta al €, el € era la moneda oficial y la peseta no, pero muchos seguimos calculando el precio de las cosas con el viejo sistema por pura inercia/comodidad/sencillez.
> 
> Al cabo de X años ya todos pensamos en € y hemos olvidado la peseta. Intuyo que algo así pasará con BTC, de momento lo valoramos en $ por inercia/comodidad/sencillez


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Nov 2020)

Da relativamente igual lo que se pueda comprar con btc, no es un método para el pago corriente. No vas a pagar una barra de pan porque la comisión podría valer más que la barra en si y el tendero querrá que le confirmen la transacción al instante, no a la media hora o sabe dios. El btc no va a sustituir el dinero corriente, y su único valor real es el de comprar cosas ilegales. Sin eso nunca habría despegado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Nov 2020)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Da relativamente igual lo que se pueda comprar con btc, no es un método para el pago corriente. No vas a pagar una barra de pan porque la comisión podría valer más que la barra en si y el tendero querrá que le confirmen la transacción al instante, no a la media hora o sabe dios. El btc no va a sustituir el dinero corriente, y su único valor real es el de comprar cosas ilegales. Sin eso nunca habría despegado.



LN y transacciones instantáneas, pringao.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Nov 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Estoy por meter 1000 pavos y dejarlo ahí a ver si le doy una alegría a mis hermanos cuando lo hereden.



A tus hermanos no lo sé, depende de su edad. 
Pero a tus hijos seguro que sí.


----------



## veismuler (19 Nov 2020)

Perdonad.. pero hay que ser bobo para negar la realidad del bitcoin... La realidad del bitcoin es su precio y no hay más.

Y lo digo yo que he sido tonto por no invertir cuando tuve la ocasión...

Si hubiera dado con posts de este tipo otro gallo hubiera cantado...

En el foro del oro debe de haber 
unos cuantos que se deben de estar rasgando las vestiduras porque seguian al guru del hilo que era reacio a invertir en bitcoin y que era dueño del hilo prácticamente. Si no le hubieran hecho ni puñetero caso ahora más gente estaría en la posición de forero Arrow...una pena...


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pregunta para expertos bitcoiners.
> 
> Hay una cosa que pensaba ayer y no entiendo bien, y es que si la filosofía bitcoin fue desarrollada para evitar la manipulación bancaria de los estados, por que para saber el valor del bitcoin se asocia con el dólar (moneda estatal)? Es decir, si el valor del dólar es el que es, cada vez más mierda en términos de riqueza real según muchos bitcoiners, por que comparar el valor del bitcoin con el dólar? Se me dirá, porque es la principal referencia monetaria mundial. Pero esto no es un poco tramposo? Si utilizas algo que según tú cada vez tiene menos valor monetario, y lo cruzas con el bitcoin, estamos en las mismas, en realidad se sigue fortaleciendo el imperio dólar, porque que el BT valga cada vez más siempre es en función del dólar, si no existiese el valor del dólar o de cualquier moneda estatal, el BT valdría algo?. Que un bitcoin valga 20000 dólares, significa en cierta manera una aceptación y consolidación del sistema monetario estatal no?. No sé si me he explicado bien.
> 
> Y yo no soy hater del bitcoin que conste, un poco tarde pero tengo mi wallet bien surtida desde hace un año y medio.



¿ Con qué lo comparamos entonces ?

Si tu quisieras comprar 1 bitcoin ofrecerias a cambio un rebaño de vacas o que otra cosa propones ?


----------



## easyridergs (19 Nov 2020)

LN otra mierda centralizada que desde hace años que existe no resuelve nada.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Nov 2020)

chusto dijo:


> Ostia que subnormales sois los bitcoñeros.



Venga, tío. Que tu estabas en el hilo de jdnec_wow.


----------



## chusto (19 Nov 2020)

Ojala suba al millon de dolares cada bitcoins. Asi os lo deseo. Cuanto mas suba, la ostia siguiente va a ser mucho mejor.


----------



## chusto (19 Nov 2020)

Muy bien. Ahora mi pregunta es. Quien esta detras de las empresas que te cambian los bitcoins por dinero de verdad???


----------



## Nailuj2000 (19 Nov 2020)

chusto dijo:


> Muy bien. Ahora mi pregunta es. Quien esta detras de las empresas que te cambian los bitcoins por dinero de verdad???



Negocios de compraventa de toa la vida: Compran cosas lo mas baratas que pueden y las venden lo mas caras que pueden. Como se hace con cualquier otra cosa susceptible de ser vendida y comprada.

Aunque hay mucho tontaco que se piensa que bitfinex, y no se que otro sitio que usa theter, son los únicos lugares en donde se puede hacer eso. Pues anda que no hay sitios, dentro y fuera de internet.


----------



## lucasgrijander (19 Nov 2020)

Yo soy seguramente cortito, pero me gustaría entenderlo. Llevo tiempo pensando en comprar y no lo he hecho todavía precisamente porque no lo entiendo.


Entiendo sus características ideales como moneda: no se puede imprimir más de lo que está programado, no está centralizado, es divisible, no requiere costes de almacenamiento, etc.

Pero no entiendo dequé manera es reserva de valor. ¿Cuál es su uso si no como moneda? ¿Qué impide que mañana salga otra criptomoneda nueva, mejor diseñada, que la reemplace?


----------



## Red Star (19 Nov 2020)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Yo soy seguramente cortito, pero me gustaría entenderlo. Llevo tiempo pensando en comprar y no lo he hecho todavía precisamente porque no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> Entiendo sus características ideales como moneda: no se puede imprimir más de lo que está programado, no está centralizado, es divisible, no requiere costes de almacenamiento, etc.
> ...



Han salido ya, desde hace 12 años, más de 5000 criptomonedas. Todavía ninguna ha reemplazado a Bitcoin. Nadie puede asegurar que no ocurrirá, pero si nos atenemos a las estadísticas, desde un punto de vista empírico, parece harto improbable que a estas alturas de la película pase eso que dices.

Nada es seguro, todo es incierto, pero hay cosas más probables que otras. Nadie te asegura que no te dé un infarto dentro de 1 minuto y 12 segundos...

Como todo es una cuestión de probabilidades, si invertir siempre es un riesgo, al menos ten la tranquilidad de que hay pocas posibilidades de que Bitcoin sea desbancado por otra criptomoneda. Si si eso ocurriese, se vería venir y te daría tiempo de reaccionar.

Es reserva de valor porque es apreciado. Cualquier cosa que sea apreciada y aceptada es reserva de valor. Bitcoin es muy apreciado, actualmente la gente está dispuesta a pagar 18000 pavos por él. Y es aceptado, puedes cambiarlo siempre a dólares, euros, oro, y comprar bienes y servicios directamente con él o a través de pasarelas de pago que hacen el cambio de Bitcoin a otra divisa.


----------



## lucasgrijander (19 Nov 2020)

Red Star dijo:


> Como todo es una cuestión de probabilidades, si invertir siempre es un riesgo, al menos ten la tranquilidad de que hay pocas posibilidades de que Bitcoin sea desbancado por otra criptomoneda. Si si eso ocurriese, se vería venir y te daría tiempo de reaccionar.



Esto me parece razonable.






Red Star dijo:


> Es reserva de valor porque es apreciado. Cualquier cosa que sea apreciada y aceptada es reserva de valor. Bitcoin es muy apreciado, actualmente la gente está dispuesta a pagar 18000 pavos por él.



Claro. El valor de cualquier bien consiste en que lo deseen los demás y puedas utilizarlo, por ese motivo, para comprar. Pero la pregunta es: ¿Cuántos de los que invierten en Bitcoin lo hacen SÓLO porque creen que va a subir de valor, y no para utilizarlo como dinero? Yo diría que la mayoría. Si ése es el caso podría ser una burbuja, porque su precio dependería de las expectativas de beneficio.

Me parece que nadie lo sabe. Bitcoin genera opiniones muy encendidas a favor y en contra, pero creo que nadie sabe lo que pasará. Puede irse a 100.000€ o caer a 1€.

¿Por qué motivos podría llegar a valer 100.000€?
¿Por qué motivos podría caer a 1€?


----------



## Red Star (20 Nov 2020)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> ¿Por qué motivos podría llegar a valer 100.000€?
> ¿Por qué motivos podría caer a 1€?



Para eso tienes que entender bien cómo funciona y saber por qué los que han invertido mucha pasta en él lo han hecho. Principalmente, Bitcoin garantiza la inmutabilidad de la contabilidad, es decir, que una cantidad monetaria asignada a una dirección no puede ser incautada o reasignada a otra dirección sin estar en posesión de la clave privada a la que pertenece dicha dirección. Y eso es así aunque se caiga la red Bitcoin o deje de funcionar temporalmente. Que la red esté online permite que haya circulación de dinero, transacciones, pero la contabilidad, en caso de corte mundial de internet, no se puede alterar. Cuando la red volviese a estar operativa, seguiría todo el mundo teniendo su dinero en el mismo sitio y, si alguien quisiese dar el cambiazo intentando sustituir la contabilidad que había antes del corte con una nueva, tendría que engañar o convencer a la mayoría de la red en todo momento. No sólo durante la reconexión, sino a la larga.

Por otra parte, las transacciones, el movimiento, son realizados consumiendo energía, y para manipularlas es necesario engañar a la mayoría de la red y consumir más energía que el resto, lo cual hace que cualquier manipulación no sea practica y que, aunque funcionase momentaneamente, no pudiera mantenerse en el tiempo.

En sí Bitcoin no es nada físico, es sólo datos, pero es como tener un dominio de internet. www.google.com no es nada físico, pero vale millones, y es sólo una entrada en el registro de los servidores DNS. El dinero en Bitcoin es lo mismo, es un "espacio", una "entrada", un "registro" en esa base de datos que es la blockchain, y ese espacio es limitado, los registros que en ella hay son limitados, y la masa monetaria que en ella hay registrada es limitada. Todo el que quiera un espacio en esa base de datos tiene que pagar (conseguir / comprar bitcoins).

Si pasásemos a euros digitales, dólares digitales o yuanes digitales, sería lo mismo, solo que sería una moneda manipulable por los gobiernos y/o bancos centrales, que no tienen unas reglas inflexibles y consensuadas por el gasto energético que los participantes aportan a la red, sino por la voluntad de unos pocos poderosos que usan el sistema económico en su beneficio. Las monedas estatales no están respaldadas por nada, sólo por la garantía de que serán aceptadas a la hora de comprar en los distintos estados en el que son válidas o podrán ser cajeadas por otras en los bancos o casas de cambio.

Bitcoin también es canjeable, y aunque, por ahora, sólo sea de curso legal en Japón, también, de facto, es aceptada a la hora de comprar. La gente confía en Bitcoin porque se puede mover rápidamente, se puede almacenar de forma segura sin que nadie te lo incaute y está demostrando, por su seguridad e historial de cotización, que la gente está apreciando esas cualidades.

Todo dinero es una forma de representar un valor, que no es otra cosa que la potencia del acto económico (en términos aristotélicos). Es decir, algo que puede convertirse en otra cosa, algo con lo que adquirir otra cosa, ya sea una vaca, un chalet u otras divisas. El oro es lo mismo, aunque puedas usarlo para fabricar cosas, claro, pero en ese caso, aunque tenga una utilidad material, no deja de ser una representación de un acto económico futuro (venderlo para adquirir otra cosa). Eso no lo tiene Bitcoin, no puedes fabricar nada con él, pero puedes ocultarlo, transportarlo y no no pesa nada. En el mundo del mañana es mejor eso que tener cientos de kilos de metal guardados en la caja fuerte de un sótano, que está de puta madre para ir a hacerte pajas, pero es poco práctico a la hora de movilizarlo.

Somos humanos, todo está en la mente. Las cosas útiles tienen valor.

Por otra parte, Irán ha cambiado recientemente su legislación para que el banco central y las empresas iraníes puedan usar Bitcoin en las transacciones internacionales, como método para evitar las sanciones que sufre el país por parte de EEUU, que les tiene cortado el sistema Swift. También anunciaron que el banco central comparía los bitcoins minados por los mineros iraníes. Ya tienes el ejemplo de 2 países: En Japón es dinero de curso legal, e Irán lo está usando para el comercio internacional (que actualmente se lleva a cabo principalmente en dólares).

Creo que BlueArrow dijo que en el futuro el comercio del petróleo y su cotización se harían principalmente en bitcoins. Yo creo que eso acabará pasando. Más que nada porque Bitcoin es neutral, es un buen dinero para el comercio internacional de los estados y las grandes empresas, porque nadie puede manipularlo en su beneficio. Por lo tanto es algo fiable y adecuado para esas transacciones importantes.


----------



## McNulty (20 Nov 2020)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Yo soy seguramente cortito, pero me gustaría entenderlo. Llevo tiempo pensando en comprar y no lo he hecho todavía precisamente porque no lo entiendo.
> 
> 
> Entiendo sus características ideales como moneda: no se puede imprimir más de lo que está programado, no está centralizado, es divisible, no requiere costes de almacenamiento, etc.
> ...



Es reserva de valor, en cuanto es pionera en aplicar todo el sistema blockchain por primera vez, es la más antigua de las cryptos y por tanto la más fiable. Pero básicamente su valor intrínseco reside en la tecnología de cadena de bloques, y todo lo que conlleva en términos de descentralización con respecto al sistema financiero bancario.


----------



## uhnitas (20 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Es reserva de valor, en cuanto es pionera en aplicar todo el sistema blockchain por primera vez, es la más antigua de las cryptos y por tanto la más fiable. Pero básicamente su valor intrínseco reside en la tecnología de cadena de bloques, y todo lo que conlleva en términos de descentralización con respecto al sistema financiero bancario.



Una vez más, blockchain sin prueba de trabajo y ajuste de dificultad es nada.


----------



## BigJoe (20 Nov 2020)

Hola chicos acabo de encontrar este maravilloso hilo (ojalá pudiera haberlo encontrado hace 4 años...) en fin, pregunta inocente, si utilizo coinbase o algo similar para comprar bitcoins, hay algo que pueda hacer para minar bitcoins que merzca la pena? la paginas que veo en Google parece piratas o poco fiables


----------



## BigJoe (20 Nov 2020)

Muchísimas gracias, lo estoy ojeando y parece una mina de información (no va con segundas)

PD: Cunaod hagl click en Yes a la pregunta are you ready to mine bitcoins? me acaba saliendo un mensaje de error, cannont connecto minings ervers. esoty haciendo algo mal? @itsuga


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Es reserva de valor, en cuanto es pionera en aplicar todo el sistema blockchain por primera vez, es la más antigua de las cryptos y por tanto la más fiable. Pero básicamente su valor intrínseco reside en la tecnología de cadena de bloques, y todo lo que conlleva en términos de descentralización con respecto al sistema financiero bancario.



Joder de todo lo que has dicho solo has acertado es que es la más antigua, todo lo demás es burrada tras burrada, sobre todo en que es descentralizada.

Reserva de valor de Tether, me parto.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2020)

Red Star dijo:


> Para eso tienes que entender bien cómo funciona y saber por qué los que han invertido mucha pasta en él lo han hecho. Principalmente, Bitcoin garantiza la inmutabilidad de la contabilidad, es decir, que una cantidad monetaria asignada a una dirección no puede ser incautada o reasignada a otra dirección sin estar en posesión de la clave privada a la que pertenece dicha dirección. Y eso es así aunque se caiga la red Bitcoin o deje de funcionar temporalmente. Que la red esté online permite que haya circulación de dinero, transacciones, pero la contabilidad, en caso de corte mundial de internet, no se puede alterar. Cuando la red volviese a estar operativa, seguiría todo el mundo teniendo su dinero en el mismo sitio y, si alguien quisiese dar el cambiazo intentando sustituir la contabilidad que había antes del corte con una nueva, tendría que engañar o convencer a la mayoría de la red en todo momento. No sólo durante la reconexión, sino a la larga.
> 
> Por otra parte, las transacciones, el movimiento, son realizados consumiendo energía, y para manipularlas es necesario engañar a la mayoría de la red y consumir más energía que el resto, lo cual hace que cualquier manipulación no sea practica y que, aunque funcionase momentaneamente, no pudiera mantenerse en el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Menudo pueblo reportaje te ha salido. Parece el panfleto de RUMASA.


----------



## uhnitas (20 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Menudo pueblo reportaje te ha salido. Parece el panfleto de RUMASA.



Sabe mucho más que tu y lo ha demostrado.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Sabe mucho más que tu y lo ha demostrado.



Jajajaja, lo que hace la desesperacion. Compra tether, compra. Pobre ignorante.


----------



## uhnitas (20 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Jajajaja, lo que hace la desesperacion. Compra tether, compra. Pobre ignorante.



Gracias pero ya estoy servido. No hay mus. Pinta mal para ti.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Nov 2020)

Decidme algún sitio de compra venta como local bitc. no puedo operar nada hasta dentro de 15 días por un rollo de la doble autentificación .

Ya sé que hay hilos que hablan de ello pero creo que no están muy actualizados. 

Dios os lo pague con jugosos benefícios hermanos.


----------



## ruber et impius (21 Nov 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Decidme algún sitio de compra venta como local bitc. no puedo operar nada hasta dentro de 15 días por un rollo de la doble autentificación .
> 
> Ya sé que hay hilos que hablan de ello pero creo que no están muy actualizados.
> 
> Dios os lo pague con jugosos benefícios hermanos.



Compra en Bitnovo o en BTCDirect


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Compra en Bitnovo o en BTCDirect



Pasas directo de Fiat a Tether, vamos todo un acierto.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

uhnitas dijo:


> Gracias pero ya estoy servido. No hay mus. Pinta mal para ti.



Para el que pinta bien es para los exchanges.


----------



## McNulty (21 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Para el que pinta bien es para los exchanges.



No entiendo tu posición. Estás contra el BT pero a favor de otras cryptos?


----------



## tastas (21 Nov 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias, lo estoy ojeando y parece una mina de información (no va con segundas)
> 
> PD: Cunaod hagl click en Yes a la pregunta are you ready to mine bitcoins? me acaba saliendo un mensaje de error, cannont connecto minings ervers. esoty haciendo algo mal? @itsuga



Huye de la página donde estés, no vas a poder minar BTC sin software especializado y, aunque lo consigas, con el precio de la electricidad española te va a salir mucho mejor comprarlos directamente.
Minar BTC hoy es como llegar a ganar la Champions. Posible, pero solo apto para unos pocos y muy preparados.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No entiendo tu posición. Estás contra el BT pero a favor de otras cryptos?



Tiene toda la pasta metida en una estafa llamada IOTA y por eso lleva años ya con el culo en llamas. En el hilo inicial de IOTA, en el post número 20 ya les iba avisando yo de que era una puta estafa centralizada y allí siguen, erre que erre.

Los shitcoiners son nuestros hermanos tontos y avariciosos.


----------



## ruber et impius (21 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pasas directo de Fiat a Tether, vamos todo un acierto.



¿Eing? Yo he comprado en ambos, directo a una hardwallet de electrum, no problemo, sin usar sus wallets.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Nov 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Huye de la página donde estés, no vas a poder minar BTC sin software especializado y, aunque lo consigas, con el precio de la electricidad española te va a salir mucho mejor comprarlos directamente.
> Minar BTC hoy es como llegar a ganar la Champions. Posible, pero solo apto para unos pocos y muy preparados.



Ayer estuve dos horas en frente del PC absorviendo información, como es un mundo nuevo para mí, tengo la sensación de haber aprendido bastante pero se que aún no se nada.

He leído que la inversión en un hardware decente para minar BTC puede ser de más de 1.000 euros, + gastos de electricidad mensual, puede que no tengas un retorno de la inversión en meses o años, una barrera de entrada para quienes no somos muy duchos en informática.

Incluso la alternativa de hacer cloud mining de una cripto "inferior" como Ethereum se me hace imposible desde mi PC sin un hardware especializado, desde mi conocmiento paco creo que la única opción real es comprar BTC y de minar algo alguna cripto "paco" que si permita hacerlo con un software de minería desde tu PC.

Leyendo noticias sobre el BTC, veo qeu muchos investores de retail, con las manos calientes, se echaron para atrás y se desentendieron del BTC tras la ostia de 2017, y de hecho las busquedas en Google de la moneda han caído, y sin embargo sigue subiendo, y la explicación es que los fondos de inversion e incluso algunas instituciones (Irán o Venezuela) empiezan a interesarse por la moneda.


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (21 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tiene toda la pasta metida en una estafa llamada IOTA y por eso lleva años ya con el culo en llamas. En el hilo inicial de IOTA, en el post número 20 ya les iba avisando yo de que era una puta estafa centralizada y allí siguen, erre que erre.
> 
> Los shitcoiners son nuestros hermanos tontos y avariciosos.



Se lo justito de criptos, asi que para entender por que tiene el culo en llamas lo he hecho a la antigua usanza.

Me he ido a la cotizacion de IOTA en los ultimos años:
- Al empezar noviembre de 2017 estaba a ~0.3$
- Ahora esta a ~0.25$

Y luego me he ido a la de BTC:
- Al empezar noviembre de 2017 estaba a ~6000$
- Ahora esta a ~19000$

Ya me ha quedado bastante claro.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Nov 2020)

Shitcoiner vs Nocoiner. ¿Cuál sufre más?

Hay algunas altcoins que están bastante bien establecidas y tienen su gracia: Ethereum, Ripple o Litecoin. Muchas otras anhelan con ansias pegar un pelotazo a corto plazo, a ver si cuela, y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Proyectos que vayan en serio de verdad hay muy pocos. Aun asi no dejan de enriquecer el mundo de las criptomonedas.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tiene toda la pasta metida en una estafa llamada IOTA y por eso lleva años ya con el culo en llamas. En el hilo inicial de IOTA, en el post número 20 ya les iba avisando yo de que era una puta estafa centralizada y allí siguen, erre que erre.
> 
> Los shitcoiners son nuestros hermanos tontos y avariciosos.



De ti ya sabemos que careces de argumento alguno. Con insultar lo tienes todo hecho. Esta bien insultar, a mi me gusta, pero el problema viene cuando no tienes argumentos para sustentar tus insultos, que es lo que te pasa.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> No entiendo tu posición. Estás contra el BT pero a favor de otras cryptos?



No estoy ni en contra ni a favor de nada. Solo expongo la estafa en la que se ha convertido BTC. Bitconianos, Covidianos y sectas así son repugnantes, pero tiene derecho a existir, por asquerosas que sean.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> ¿Eing? Yo he comprado en ambos, directo a una hardwallet de electrum, no problemo, sin usar sus wallets.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero tienes que saber que ese BTC es igual a Tether, es decir humo puro como el Fiat de la impresora.


----------



## McNulty (21 Nov 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> No estoy ni en contra ni a favor de nada. Solo expongo la estafa en la que se ha convertido BTC. Bitconianos, Covidianos y sectas así son repugnantes, pero tiene derecho a existir, por asquerosas que sean.



Y que tiene IOTA que no tenga BTC para no ser una estafa según tú?


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Y que tiene IOTA que no tenga BTC para no ser una estafa según tú?



Es aburrido siempre repetir lo mismo así que paso. Compra BTC si te hace sentir feliz, solo te digo eso, pero antes de comprar visita pools y pierde un tiempo investigando a quien pertenecen los pools y los mineros. Igual te das cuenta que BTC no es descentralizado.


----------



## Pedre (21 Nov 2020)

Creo que en este hilo se puede comprobar por que easyridergs es uno de los tíos más tontos del foro


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Pedre dijo:


> Creo que en este hilo se puede comprobar por que easyridergs es uno de los tíos más tontos del foro



Cuando no se tienen argumentos para rebatir la centralización de BTC y su adulterio a base de Tether lo único que queda es el insulto.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Nov 2020)

Gente he leído que Coinbase comparte los datos de la cuenta con algunos Gobierno incluidos el español

Recomendáis alguna plataforma diferente y segura para comprar Bitcoins?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Nov 2020)

Algunos llevamos mostrando argumentos de mucho peso contra tu shitcoin-estafa (IOTA) desde la mismísima primera página del primer hilo que abrísteis sobre ella. En concreto, yo comencé en el post número 20.

¿Lo recuerdas? Os recordé por qué establecer una flecha del tiempo es tan importante, por qué eso únicamente puede hacerse de forma descentralizada mediante una cadena de bloques que gaste un recurso valioso e irrecuperable, etc.

Allí está escrito hace ya dos años o tres (ni me acuerdo). Y allí seguís vosotros erre que erre, con vuestro coordinador, vuestro hundimiento de cotización y vuestro proof of stake. Lo único que ha cambiado desde entonces es que el desarrollador estafador por excelencia (que previamente ya estafó a otros con NEXT), ya se ha llevado toda la pasta que ha querido de los novatos avariciosos y ha "abandonado el proyecto".

El resto de cosas están todas igual. Ni un puñetero paper informando de cómo se va a resolver el eterno problema de la santísima trinidad, ni una mínima posibilidad de eliminar el coordinador, y por último, ni un pequeño atisbo de vergüenza en un equipo de desarrolladores desaprensivos.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Algunos llevamos mostrando argumentos de mucho peso contra tu shitcoin-estafa (IOTA) desde la mismísima primera página del primer hilo que abrísteis sobre ella. En concreto, yo comencé en el post número 20.
> 
> ¿Lo recuerdas? Os recordé por qué establecer una flecha del tiempo es tan importante, por qué eso únicamente puede hacerse de forma descentralizada mediante una cadena de bloques que gaste un recurso valioso e irrecuperable, etc.
> 
> ...



Todo totalmente desfasado que no merece la pena perder el tiempo rebatiendo una vez más porque ya se te ha rebatido mil veces. Si no tienes argumentos nuevos mejor calla y no hagas tanto el ridículo.

Tu lo único que sabes defender son los intereses de la minería centralizadora China.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (21 Nov 2020)

*Hodl Hodl que os parece para comprar ?.*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Nov 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> *Hodl Hodl que os parece para comprar ?.*



Bien, pero Bisq es más descentralizado todavía.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2020)

Absolutamente. Además demuestra ignorancia sobre cómo funciona BTC y Tether.


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Nov 2020)

Tienes exchanges que no te exigen KYC para cantidades pequeñas, @Tiburcio de Medinasidonia 

Poloniex ahora les permite a sus usuarios retirar hasta USD 10,000 diarios aunque no confirmen su identidad


----------



## easyridergs (22 Nov 2020)

En estos momentos 82,45 BN de volumen de negociación en Tether. Esto supone el 99% de todo el volumen crypto, es decir el precio real no es en USD sino USDT de impresora exchange. Así en el momento de la compra de BTC automáticamente compras tether falso.


----------



## CANILLAS (22 Nov 2020)

¿Y lo de invertir en tulipanes además de en bitcoins sería una buena idea? Lo digo para diversificar un poco.


----------



## CANILLAS (23 Nov 2020)

Claro, claro, esta burbuja es distinta, no es como los tulipanes, las punto.com o los zulos, el bitcoin es una inversión en un valor firme que va a seguir subiendo siempre, lo que pasa es que la gente opinamos sin estar informados.


----------



## gapema (23 Nov 2020)

Gracias a subnormales como este el precio no está disparado de verdad.

Somos mucha gente que no hemos podido comprar todavía pero que queremos hacerlo, y cuantos mas idiotas como él haya pululando, más barato podremos comprar.

Así que por favor os pido que le digáis que si es usted muy listo, esto son tulipanes y tal.

Gracias a todos, sobretodo a los ignorantes


----------



## orbeo (23 Nov 2020)

CANILLAS dijo:


> ¿Y lo de invertir en tulipanes además de en bitcoins sería una buena idea? Lo digo para diversificar un poco.



Joder ese comentario parece un reflote de 2016 o x ahí


----------



## MIP (23 Nov 2020)

A medida que aumentan las temperaturas de sus ojetes, acercándose a la de la superficie solar, más tienen que remontarse en el tiempo.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2020)

CANILLAS dijo:


> Claro, claro, esta burbuja es distinta, no es como los tulipanes, las punto.com o los zulos, el bitcoin es una inversión en un valor firme que va a seguir subiendo siempre, lo que pasa es que la gente opinamos sin estar informados.



A ver, los designios del BTC no los conoce nadie. Claro que en 10 años puede valer 2€ la unidad. Pero negar que las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse es el equivalente a negar Internet en 1990.

Un dinero electrónico que no se puede falsificar (entre otras virtudes varias) suena bien. ¿No?

Alomejor no es BTC, igual que no fueron las .com. Pero el concepto ha venido para quedarse. Ya ni los bancos se esconden.


----------



## BigJoe (23 Nov 2020)

Gente aquellos que teneis BTC desde hace ya tiempo, lo teneis en modo "caja fuerte" sin tocarlo durante años o intentáias vender al alzar y comprar cuando su precio cae según ciclos?


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Nov 2020)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, los designios del BTC no los conoce nadie. Claro que en 10 años puede valer 2€ la unidad. Pero negar que las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse es el equivalente a negar Internet en 1990.
> 
> Un dinero electrónico que no se puede falsificar (entre otras virtudes varias) suena bien. ¿No?
> 
> Alomejor no es BTC, igual que no fueron las .com. Pero el concepto ha venido para quedarse. Ya ni los bancos se esconden.




Pero es que además SÍ que fueron las .com. Las por aquel entonces nuevas amazon.com, facebook.com, en parte microsoft.com entre muchas otras a día de hoy son las empresas mas potentes y con mas capitalización del mundo. Solo Apple está por encima de ellas y no se si también en parte se le puede considerar con una .com de entonces.


----------



## tastas (23 Nov 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Gente aquellos que teneis BTC desde hace ya tiempo, lo teneis en modo "caja fuerte" sin tocarlo durante años o intentáias vender al alzar y comprar cuando su precio cae según ciclos?



Habrá de todo.
Si estás convencido del valor de BTC lo normal es tener una parte importante en modo caja fuerte.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero es que además SÍ que fueron las .com. Las por aquel entonces nuevas amazon.com, facebook.com, en parte microsoft.com entre muchas otras a día de hoy son las empresas mas potentes y con mas capitalización del mundo. Solo Apple está por encima de ellas y no se si también en parte se le puede considerar con una .com de entonces.



A ver, realmente si y no. Era el concepto, pero de principios de los 2000s, han aguantado muy pocas, por no decir casi ninguna. De todas formas es que ahora el mundo cambia muy rápido, vivimos a una velocidad que esto "no hay quien lo aguante". O te renuevas constantemente, o acabas en la mierda.


----------



## orbeo (24 Nov 2020)

Pedro Piqueras calentando en la banda...


----------



## McNulty (24 Nov 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Gente aquellos que teneis BTC desde hace ya tiempo, lo teneis en modo "caja fuerte" sin tocarlo durante años o intentáias vender al alzar y comprar cuando su precio cae según ciclos?



Yo sin tocar en la wallet, ni trading ni nada. También es verdad que tengo una mierda no llego ni a medio bitcoin.


----------



## BigJoe (24 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> También es verdad que tengo una mierda no llego ni a medio bitcoin.



Pues como la mayoría de la gente que comenta en el hilo

(Abro paraguas, llegan los treiders foreando desde Canary Wharf)


----------



## lucasgrijander (25 Nov 2020)

Red Star dijo:


> Para eso tienes que entender bien cómo funciona y saber por qué los que han invertido mucha pasta en él lo han hecho. Principalmente, Bitcoin garantiza la inmutabilidad de la contabilidad, es decir, que una cantidad monetaria asignada a una dirección no puede ser incautada o reasignada a otra dirección sin estar en posesión de la clave privada a la que pertenece dicha dirección. Y eso es así aunque se caiga la red Bitcoin o deje de funcionar temporalmente. Que la red esté online permite que haya circulación de dinero, transacciones, pero la contabilidad, en caso de corte mundial de internet, no se puede alterar. Cuando la red volviese a estar operativa, seguiría todo el mundo teniendo su dinero en el mismo sitio y, si alguien quisiese dar el cambiazo intentando sustituir la contabilidad que había antes del corte con una nueva, tendría que engañar o convencer a la mayoría de la red en todo momento. No sólo durante la reconexión, sino a la larga.
> 
> Por otra parte, las transacciones, el movimiento, son realizados consumiendo energía, y para manipularlas es necesario engañar a la mayoría de la red y consumir más energía que el resto, lo cual hace que cualquier manipulación no sea practica y que, aunque funcionase momentaneamente, no pudiera mantenerse en el tiempo.
> 
> ...





Red Star dijo:


> Para eso tienes que entender bien cómo funciona y saber por qué los que han invertido mucha pasta en él lo han hecho. Principalmente, Bitcoin garantiza la inmutabilidad de la contabilidad, es decir, que una cantidad monetaria asignada a una dirección no puede ser incautada o reasignada a otra dirección sin estar en posesión de la clave privada a la que pertenece dicha dirección. Y eso es así aunque se caiga la red Bitcoin o deje de funcionar temporalmente. Que la red esté online permite que haya circulación de dinero, transacciones, pero la contabilidad, en caso de corte mundial de internet, no se puede alterar. Cuando la red volviese a estar operativa, seguiría todo el mundo teniendo su dinero en el mismo sitio y, si alguien quisiese dar el cambiazo intentando sustituir la contabilidad que había antes del corte con una nueva, tendría que engañar o convencer a la mayoría de la red en todo momento. No sólo durante la reconexión, sino a la larga.
> 
> Por otra parte, las transacciones, el movimiento, son realizados consumiendo energía, y para manipularlas es necesario engañar a la mayoría de la red y consumir más energía que el resto, lo cual hace que cualquier manipulación no sea practica y que, aunque funcionase momentaneamente, no pudiera mantenerse en el tiempo.
> 
> ...




Gracias por la explicación.-

Entiendo la lógica, pero al final no entiendo realmente qué es. De igual forma que tampoco entiendo la electricidad ni las telecomunicaciones. Sólo sé que la bombilla se enciende cuando le doy al botón y que marcando unos números en el tfno. puedo hablar a distancia con otra persona. No sé por qué, pero funciona. No estoy precisamente orgulloso de mi analfabetismo tecnológico, todo lo contrario, pero qué le vamos a hacer. No puede uno saber de todo. 

En última instancia creo si funciona, los gobiernos lo prohibirán. Un dinero descentralizado fuera del control de los bancos centrales les impide controlarnos. Cuanto más éxito tenga Bitcoin (o cualquier otra moneda no estatal), mayores son las probabilidades de que lo prohiban. En versión hardcore lo prohibirán sin más, igual que está prohibido ahora imprimir euros en casa. En la versión light nos obligarán a declarar los Bitcoins, y si no los tienes declarados no podrás utilizarlos para nada significativo, igual que hoy no puedes comprar una casa sin justificar la procedencia del dinero, ni puedes hacer una transacción mayor de 1000€ en cash, es decir, sin justificar su procedencia.


----------



## Elvensen (25 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Pregunta para expertos bitcoiners.
> 
> Hay una cosa que pensaba ayer y no entiendo bien, y es que si la filosofía bitcoin fue desarrollada para evitar la manipulación bancaria de los estados, por que para saber el valor del bitcoin se asocia con el dólar (moneda estatal)? Es decir, si el valor del dólar es el que es, cada vez más mierda en términos de riqueza real según muchos bitcoiners, por que comparar el valor del bitcoin con el dólar? Se me dirá, porque es la principal referencia monetaria mundial. Pero esto no es un poco tramposo? Si utilizas algo que según tú cada vez tiene menos valor monetario, y lo cruzas con el bitcoin, estamos en las mismas, en realidad se sigue fortaleciendo el imperio dólar, porque que el BT valga cada vez más siempre es en función del dólar, si no existiese el valor del dólar o de cualquier moneda estatal, el BT valdría algo?. Que un bitcoin valga 20000 dólares, significa en cierta manera una aceptación y consolidación del sistema monetario estatal no?. No sé si me he explicado bien.
> 
> Y yo no soy hater del bitcoin que conste, un poco tarde pero tengo mi wallet bien surtida desde hace un año y medio.



Se asocia porque siempre se necesita tener un referente de comapracion en cualquier ambito o situacion en la vida. Que mejor referente que el viejo sistema que es el dolar. De esta manera se puede cuantificar el trasvase de dolares a bitcoins.


----------



## Gusman (25 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo sin tocar en la wallet, ni trading ni nada. También es verdad que tengo una mierda no llego ni a medio bitcoin.



Los que tenían 1000 bitcoin ya volaron


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2020)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación.-
> 
> Entiendo la lógica, pero al final no entiendo realmente qué es. De igual forma que tampoco entiendo la electricidad ni las telecomunicaciones. Sólo sé que la bombilla se enciende cuando le doy al botón y que marcando unos números en el tfno. puedo hablar a distancia con otra persona. No sé por qué, pero funciona. No estoy precisamente orgulloso de mi analfabetismo tecnológico, todo lo contrario, pero qué le vamos a hacer. No puede uno saber de todo.
> 
> En última instancia creo si funciona, los gobiernos lo prohibirán. Un dinero descentralizado fuera del control de los bancos centrales les impide controlarnos. Cuanto más éxito tenga Bitcoin (o cualquier otra moneda no estatal), mayores son las probabilidades de que lo prohiban. En versión hardcore lo prohibirán sin más, igual que está prohibido ahora imprimir euros en casa. En la versión light nos obligarán a declarar los Bitcoins, y si no los tienes declarados no podrás utilizarlos para nada significativo, igual que hoy no puedes comprar una casa sin justificar la procedencia del dinero, ni puedes hacer una transacción mayor de 1000€ en cash, es decir, sin justificar su procedencia.



Yo antes era de esa opinión, donde el Estado cual deus ex machina se comería al bitcoin y lo adaptaría para así, pero creo que me equivocaba. Por varias razones:


Bastantes fondos top del mundo llevan comprando BT años.
Vemos como los estados a nivel económico cada día son menos importantes.
Digitalización masiva del consumo. Dentro de 10 años, casi todo cristo comprará online.
Mucha gente trabaja y trabajará para empresas de otro país, y en vez de hacer el arduo cambio de monedas, el bt te soluciona el problema.
Salvo algún problemilla anecdótico, las transacciones con bitcoin dan 0 problemas.
Todo el sistema y el entramado de BT no ha tenido grandes fallos en su estructura.
Confidencialidad, solo tú sabes y controlas el dinero que tienes.
Comisiones muy reducidas con respecto al sistema financiero actual.
Reserva de valor, hoy por hoy mejor que cualquier materia prima.
El futuro económico es de las grandes corporaciones. Corporaciones en las que ya hoy te aceptan BT sin problema.


Creo que es todo parte de una evolución que se tiene que dar, y que aún no sabemos por donde irá, pero creo que el BT es una disrupción tecnológica clara, que deja fuera de juego el negocio bancario estatal y en gran parte al privado.

Parte débil del BT a mi parecer:

Los humanos somos como somos, y todo sistema informático o encriptado puede ser hackeado.
La confianza de la masa. Si mucha gente no sabe ni lo que es un derivado financiero, meterle el BT en la sesera no será fácil.
Los estados en un principio pueden gravar con muchos impuestos a todos los que tengan bitcoin, o hagan transacciones para comprar monedas estatales.
La intangibilidad, que el valor sea algo tan poco palpable como unas letras con un orden determinado, eso hasta que punto se puede considerar riqueza real?


----------



## uhnitas (25 Nov 2020)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo antes era de esa opinión, donde el Estado cual deus ex machina se comería al bitcoin y lo adaptaría para así, pero creo que me equivocaba. Por varias razones:
> 
> 
> Bastantes fondos top del mundo llevan comprando BT años.
> ...


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Nov 2020)

También es muy posible que los dueños de esas direcciones también sean dueños de otras que sí se han movido.


----------



## xeeru (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Mopois (27 Nov 2020)

También puede ser que esos btcs se hayan perdido, que fueran minados al comienzo y que se hayan perdido las claves.

Siempre se tiene en cuanta el tema del halving y como la inflacción va decreciendo pero no suelen tenerse en cuenta los btcs que se han perdido para siempre.


----------



## RAFA MORA (27 Nov 2020)

Hola.

¿Cómo haces para saber eso?

¿Dónde puedo verlo?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Amanita_Muscaria (30 Nov 2020)

¿Creéis que volverá el BTC a 5000$?

Al precio actual no entro ni loco pero si vuelve a caer si que me gustaría comprar un par o tres de BTC


----------



## Red Star (30 Nov 2020)

Amanita_Muscaria dijo:


> ¿Creéis que volverá el BTC a 5000$?
> 
> Al precio actual no entro ni loco pero si vuelve a caer si que me gustaría comprar un par o tres de BTC



No puedo asegurarlo, pero personalmente creo que ni siquiera lo volveremos a ver a 10000$, y me aventuro a decir que es poco probable que lo volvamos a ver por debajo de 15000$.


----------



## uhnitas (30 Nov 2020)

Amanita_Muscaria dijo:


> ¿Creéis que volverá el BTC a 5000$?
> 
> Al precio actual no entro ni loco pero si vuelve a caer si que me gustaría comprar un par o tres de BTC



Ese tren salió hace mucho. Igual pasa otra vez, o no.

Puedes quedarte esperando parado o comenzar a caminar para llegar a destino (DCA).


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2020)

Amanita_Muscaria dijo:


> ¿Creéis que volverá el BTC a 5000$?
> 
> Al precio actual no entro ni loco pero si vuelve a caer si que me gustaría comprar un par o tres de BTC



Si cae a 5000 no comprarás porque ha caído mucho y te dará miedo entrar.

La prueba es, ¿ por qué no compraste hace 6 meses cuando estaba a 5000 ?


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Nov 2020)




----------



## El buho pensante (7 Ene 2021)

Mopois dijo:


> También puede ser que esos btcs se hayan perdido, que fueran minados al comienzo y que se hayan perdido las claves.
> 
> Siempre se tiene en cuanta el tema del halving y como la inflacción va decreciendo pero no suelen tenerse en cuenta los btcs que se han perdido para siempre.



Lo de cuantas cuentas realmente estan muertas/abandonadas es una gran duda...
Puede que haya un autentico cementerio


----------



## knoche (7 Ene 2021)

Hay algo que no entiendo, y pregunto como holder eterno de iota, eth y btc (los últimos 2 los únicos que me han dado una mínima alegría). 

Suponiendo que BTC es algo "anti apocalipsis" por qué tendría que valer algo real en medio de un cataclismo económico ? no tendrían mas valor en un caso así los bienes tangibles/consumibles (gasolina/comida/antibioticos/¿latunes?)


----------



## Red Star (7 Ene 2021)

knoche dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, y pregunto como holder eterno de iota, eth y btc (los últimos 2 los únicos que me han dado una mínima alegría).
> 
> Suponiendo que BTC es algo "anti apocalipsis" por qué tendría que valer algo real en medio de un cataclismo económico ? no tendrían mas valor en un caso así los bienes tangibles/consumibles (gasolina/comida/antibioticos/¿latunes?)



Porque un cataclismo económico no es un apocalipsis que destruya la civilización ni nos haga retroceder a la edad de piedra. En caso de madmax total evidentemente el dinero no valdría nada, ya sea Bitcoin, el dólar, el euro o suputamadre. Pero cuando la economía se tambalea, cuando la crisis económica sacude el mundo, entonces es mejor tener tu dinero en algo que se sepa que no puede ser manipulado ni devaluado por aquellos que están interesados en salvar su culo a cambio de destruir el poder adquisitivo de las masas.


----------



## Tigretón2015 (7 Ene 2021)

Todavía nadie me ha dicho qué se puede hacer con un Bitcoin más allá de venderlo y esperar que el que entra te pague más de lo que tu, que te sales, pagaste. 

No sé, me parece un gigante con unos pies demasiado de barro.


----------



## Tigretón2015 (7 Ene 2021)

¿? No entiendo. Como vaya a comprarme una casa, un coche, o un yate y diga que lo quiero pagar con un Bitcoin, aparte de ponerse a reír, me diran que primero lo convierta en cash y luego hablamos.

Me hace gracia que algunos digan que el Bitcoin es el fin del dinero "FIAT" cuando por lo único que compran y guardan bitcoin es con la esperanza de convertirlo en cuantos más € mejor. Irónico.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Tigretón2015 dijo:


> Todavía nadie me ha dicho qué se puede hacer con un Bitcoin más allá de venderlo y esperar que el que entra te pague más de lo que tu, que te sales, pagaste.
> 
> No sé, me parece un gigante con unos pies demasiado de barro.




Pues lo mismo que cuando trabajas y te dan 1000 euros solo que aqui en lugar de 1000 te dan ya mas de 30000.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Ene 2021)

Puede ser gente que entro a esto y ni se acuerda, incluso gente que palmo y alli se quedo todo.


----------



## Sin_Casa (7 Ene 2021)

Desgraciadamente no se pueden comprar todos los bienes que se quieran, no todos los vendedores lo aceptaran y tocara convertirlo a fiat, que no es un problema en absoluto. Cierto es que desde algunos exchanges como Bitfinex se pueden comprar tarjetas de pago con criptomonedas así que seguro de aquí a 5 años habrá un cambio brutal


----------



## MIP (7 Ene 2021)

Tigretón2015 dijo:


> Todavía nadie me ha dicho qué se puede hacer con un Bitcoin más allá de venderlo y esperar que el que entra te pague más de lo que tu, que te sales, pagaste.
> 
> No sé, me parece un gigante con unos pies demasiado de barro.



Pues no lo tienes tan lejos

BITCOIN: aplicaciones no monetarias

Algo más técnico 

What is the Script language in Bitcoin?


----------



## Filomeno (7 Ene 2021)

Muy interesante! Cuentas con más de 2.000 millones de dólares sin una sola salida en 5 años y solo 375.000 direcciones con más de 100.000 dólares.


----------



## Tigretón2015 (8 Ene 2021)

Creo que el que no lo entiendes eres tú, no te venden la casa por 4 o 5 Bitcoin, sino por el dinero en € por el que se vende el Bitcoin en ese momento. 

Ni te aceptarían los bitcoins si en el momento de la venta está por debajo del valor en € de lo que comoras ni tu aceptarías comprar con Bitcoin si vas a comprar por 10 y tus bitcoins valen 50, serias tonto.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2021)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Saldrán otras monedas criptográficas mas respaldadas por el sistema y bitcoin perderá peso.
> 
> Hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que un bitcoin te puede hacer rico.



Qué mal envejecen algunos comentarios...


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2021)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Ya se pegó una ostia increible hace un par de años, especulación pura y dura. Y otra cosa te voy a decir, cuando un negocio es muy bueno y me lo quiero quedar yo, recomendaría que no entrases para quedarme yo las ganancias y tener el mercado disponible para mi.
> Si recomiendo entrar es porque yo mismo voy con dudas y necesito apoyos para apuntalar las subidas. Si lo tengo tan claro no necesito recomendar la entrada.
> Y te enlazo a este artículo con una frase de John D. Rockefeller para que veas en que escenario posible te encuentras. Lo normal es que me linchen los propios contertulios de este hilo. Esto deberia hacerte reflexionar mas todavia.
> Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en Bolsa yo lo vendo todo (John Davidson Rockefeller) | Frases famosas | Frases famosas



La que te da de ostias es la realidad, no los contertulios del hilo.
Pero supongo que eso ya lo sabes a estas alturas.


----------



## Elvensen (17 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> La que te da de ostias es la realidad, no los contertulios del hilo.
> Pero supongo que eso ya lo sabes a estas alturas.



Pero no lo va a reconocer ni bajo tortura.


----------



## Jeenyus (17 Feb 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Pero no lo va a reconocer ni bajo tortura.



A ver, que si, que os habéis hecho ricos, pero sigue siendo especulación pura y dura.


----------



## Elvensen (17 Feb 2021)

Jeenyus dijo:


> A ver, que si, que os habéis hecho ricos, pero sigue siendo especulación pura y dura.



Especulacion es cuando pretendes entrar y salir de la operacion bajo el mismo sistema monetario, es decir, dolares o euros.
Inversion es cuando pretendes transferir riqueza, es decir, de tus dolares o euros iniciales, a bienes muebles e inmuebles.

La mayoria que estamos en bitcoin aqui en burbuja somos inversores que pretendemos convertir nuestros euros en bienes materiales de alto valor para hacer efectiva nuestra inversion, no para cambiarlo de nuevo por la moneda de la que hemos huido.

Otro que no entiende nada de esto.


----------



## Jeenyus (17 Feb 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Especulacion es cuando pretendes entrar y salir de la operacion bajo el mismo sistema monetario, es decir, dolares o euros.
> Inversion es cuando pretendes transferir riqueza, es decir, de tus dolares o euros iniciales, a bienes muebles e inmuebles.
> 
> La mayoria que estamos en bitcoin aqui en burbuja somos inversores que pretendemos convertir nuestros euros en bienes materiales de alto valor para hacer efectiva nuestra inversion, no para cambiarlo de nuevo por la moneda de la que hemos huido.
> ...



La verdad es que no, no lo entiendo, si no hubiese entrado en 2016 a 180 euros... Y no vayas a pensar que no le di vueltas...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (18 Feb 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Especulacion es cuando pretendes entrar y salir de la operacion bajo el mismo sistema monetario, es decir, dolares o euros.
> Inversion es cuando pretendes transferir riqueza, es decir, de tus dolares o euros iniciales, a bienes muebles e inmuebles.
> 
> La mayoria que estamos en bitcoin aqui en burbuja somos inversores que pretendemos convertir nuestros euros en bienes materiales de alto valor para hacer efectiva nuestra inversion, no para cambiarlo de nuevo por la moneda de la que hemos huido.
> ...



Para comprar inmueble necesitara pasar por fiat para pagar impuestos.
La oferta de pagar directamente con bitcoin es anecdotica. En cualquier caso debera regularizar los bitcoin y pagar impuestos. Cualquiera de los que ha ganado bastante dinero no los ha conseguido en exchanges regulados, asi que a la hora de demostrar el origen de los fondos se puede buscar problemas con Hacienda. Por ejemplo alguien que gano dinero en faucets y ya no existe la pagina web no puede probar el origen de los fondos. Asi hay muchos casos, gente que solo tiene un numero en la pantalla y no puede regularizar su situacion por miedo a ser sancionado y acabar peor. Solo los muy, muy ricos pueden optar a estructuras offshore viables.


----------



## Elvensen (21 Feb 2021)

Jeenyus dijo:


> La verdad es que no, no lo entiendo, si no hubiese entrado en 2016 a 180 euros... Y no vayas a pensar que no le di vueltas...



La ignorancia solo es un problema personal que tan solo nosotros mismos podemos ponerle remedio. Mis condolencias.


----------



## Elvensen (21 Feb 2021)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Para comprar inmueble necesitara pasar por fiat para pagar impuestos.
> La oferta de pagar directamente con bitcoin es anecdotica. En cualquier caso debera regularizar los bitcoin y pagar impuestos. Cualquiera de los que ha ganado bastante dinero no los ha conseguido en exchanges regulados, asi que a la hora de demostrar el origen de los fondos se puede buscar problemas con Hacienda. Por ejemplo alguien que gano dinero en faucets y ya no existe la pagina web no puede probar el origen de los fondos. Asi hay muchos casos, gente que solo tiene un numero en la pantalla y no puede regularizar su situacion por miedo a ser sancionado y acabar peor. Solo los muy, muy ricos pueden optar a estructuras offshore viables.



Pagaras solamente impuestos en fiat, imposiciones del pais donde se adquiera la propiedad, pero el monto importante podras pagarlo en bitcoin, y ahi es donde entra mi argumentacion.
No se van a poder regularizar los bitcoins, lo que si se va a poder hacer es ponerle algun tipo de freno y amenazas a quien los esconda, como llevar el bozal por la calle y tal. Muchos pasareis por el aro. Los que sabemos como funcionan las criptos, jamas tributaremos por ellas, porque para eso, tendrian que torturarnos.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Feb 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Pagaras solamente impuestos en fiat, imposiciones del pais donde se adquiera la propiedad, pero el monto importante podras pagarlo en bitcoin, y ahi es donde entra mi argumentacion.
> No se van a poder regularizar los bitcoins, lo que si se va a poder hacer es ponerle algun tipo de freno y amenazas a quien los esconda, como llevar el bozal por la calle y tal. Muchos pasareis por el aro. Los que sabemos como funcionan las criptos, jamas tributaremos por ellas, porque para eso, tendrian que torturarnos.



Yo no tengo criptos, pero si tuviera.. para que me vale un numero en la pantalla? hay que regularizarlo para darle un uso relevante, que no sea comprar chorradas.


----------



## Elvensen (22 Feb 2021)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Yo no tengo criptos, pero si tuviera.. para que me vale un numero en la pantalla? hay que regularizarlo para darle un uso relevante, que no sea comprar chorradas.



Lo que tu consideras chorradas hay gente que no, y es mas, hay gente que considera cosas de valor a lo que tu ni si queira te puedes imaginar, asique intenta no hacer comentarios pretenciosos que quieran abarcar toda la realidad cuando solamente se adaptan a tu pequeña vision del mundo que te rodea dia a dia, con sus defectos y virtudes insignificantes.

Ese numero en la pantalla es el mismo que ves cuando compras un coche o una vivienda.
Para compras menores como el dia a dia, el supermercado o un movil, puedes convertir ese numero en unos papelitos llamados billetes, pero tienen un limite e incluso tu te sentirias inseguro portando una cantidad superior a ello por la calle, por ese sentimiento de inseguridad prefieres ver un numerito en la pantalla del cajero, anotado en tu libreta o visto en la web de tu banco.

Como ves, es exactamente lo mismo que bitcoin o las criptos en general, solamente que al igual que tu, hay mucha gente que aun no acepta criptomonedas como medio de pago para bienes de menor valor, como tu panadero o una compraventa de un automovil, pero poco a poco iran viendose adquisiciones de viviendas, despues iran bajando a autoviles, a electronica de consumo como smartphones y, finalmente, a los sueldos y paguitas con las que todos compraremos el pan dia a dia.

Es un proceso lento que no se nota mucho, pero va extendiendose con firmeza dia a dia en nuestras vidas.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (3 Nov 2022)

Este hilo se abrió justo en las fechas en las que me quedé en paro. Tras el shock y el sofoco inicial, me puse a pensar y pensar, ¿qué podría hacer con mis ahorros? Y entonces se me encendió la chispa, la idea, la obsesión se instaló en mi cabeza. Estuve meses y meses leyendo, estudiando, analizando, y en febrero de 2017 all in a BTC. Ahora estoy felizmente retirado del mercado laboral y todo gracias a este post.


----------



## Digamelon (3 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Este hilo se abrió justo en las fechas en las que me quedé en paro. Tras el shock y el sofoco inicial, me puse a pensar y pensar, ¿qué podría hacer con mis ahorros? Y entonces se me encendió la chispa, la idea, la obsesión se instaló en mi cabeza. Estuve meses y meses leyendo, estudiando, analizando, y en febrero de 2017 all in a BTC. Ahora estoy felizmente retirado del mercado laboral y todo gracias a este post.



¿Cuántos BTC tienes?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Nov 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Cuántos BTC tienes?



No es asunto tuyo, hamijo.


----------



## Crawford Montazano (3 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Este hilo se abrió justo en las fechas en las que me quedé en paro. Tras el shock y el sofoco inicial, me puse a pensar y pensar, ¿qué podría hacer con mis ahorros? Y entonces se me encendió la chispa, la idea, la obsesión se instaló en mi cabeza. Estuve meses y meses leyendo, estudiando, analizando, y en febrero de 2017 all in a BTC. Ahora estoy felizmente retirado del mercado laboral y todo gracias a este post.





Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No es asunto tuyo, hamijo.



Buen multinick hamego


----------



## BAL (3 Nov 2022)

en 2022 debes comprar bitcoin 

en 2016 tambien, pero era mas dificil verlo y arriegado

ahora no hay excusa, siempre q no se sea un npc.. claro


----------



## fjsanchezgil (3 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Este hilo se abrió justo en las fechas en las que me quedé en paro. Tras el shock y el sofoco inicial, me puse a pensar y pensar, ¿qué podría hacer con mis ahorros? Y entonces se me encendió la chispa, la idea, la obsesión se instaló en mi cabeza. Estuve meses y meses leyendo, estudiando, analizando, y en febrero de 2017 all in a BTC. Ahora estoy felizmente retirado del mercado laboral y todo gracias a este post.



Y como pagas el alquiler/hipoteca, luz, calefaccion, comida, ocio...?

De momento la mayoría de esas cosas no se pueden pagar con btc.


Me pareció leer en alguna parte de este foro que btc no se vendía nunca. Que hacerlo era no tener ni idea de como funciona y no se que historias más.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Nov 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Y como pagas el alquiler/hipoteca, luz, calefaccion, comida, ocio...?
> 
> De momento la mayoría de esas cosas no se pueden pagar con btc.



Por suerte no tengo que pagar cipoteca ni alquiler, mis gastos mensuales son muy bajos. Me las apaño con algo de calderilla que me queda en el banco, y cuando se me agote pues venderé poco a poco mis satoshis en Bisq.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Este hilo se abrió justo en las fechas en las que me quedé en paro. Tras el shock y el sofoco inicial, me puse a pensar y pensar, ¿qué podría hacer con mis ahorros? Y entonces se me encendió la chispa, la idea, la obsesión se instaló en mi cabeza. Estuve meses y meses leyendo, estudiando, analizando, y en febrero de 2017 all in a BTC. Ahora estoy felizmente retirado del mercado laboral y todo gracias a este post.



Y lo que te queda por disfrutar todavia.


----------



## Klapaucius (4 Nov 2022)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Para comprar inmueble necesitara pasar por fiat para pagar impuestos.
> La oferta de pagar directamente con bitcoin es anecdotica. En cualquier caso debera regularizar los bitcoin y pagar impuestos. Cualquiera de los que ha ganado bastante dinero no los ha conseguido en exchanges regulados, asi que a la hora de demostrar el origen de los fondos se puede buscar problemas con Hacienda. Por ejemplo alguien que gano dinero en faucets y ya no existe la pagina web no puede probar el origen de los fondos. Asi hay muchos casos, gente que solo tiene un numero en la pantalla y no puede regularizar su situacion por miedo a ser sancionado y acabar peor. Solo los muy, muy ricos pueden optar a estructuras offshore viables.



Cuando usas bitcoin, quitas poder al Estado al dejar de financiarlo. Y un Estado que no puede financiarse simplemente colapsa y deja de tener el monopolio legal de la violencia para coaccionarte a pagar impuestos. 

Solo es cuestión de tiempo. Yo no sé si viviré cuando eso ocurra, pero acabará ocurriendo pronto o tarde.
Más con la crisis de deuda impagable que va aumentando año tras año. 

La tendencia es que los Estados se conviertan en empresas proveedores de servicios a voluntad, ya que no podrán robarte tu dinero y la gente vivirá allá donde le den mejores condiciones.

De momento voy acumulando mensualmente, al precio que sea.

Por el contrario, a veces dudo que algo así llegue a extenderse mundialmente debido al analfabetismo y borreguismo de la gente.
Por eso los Estados te quieren ignorante, pobre y sumiso. No es casualidad que no te enseñen nada de economía en el cole, siendo el tema principal de tu día a día.
Mientras la gente sea analfabeta, todo seguirá igual.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (4 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y lo que te queda por disfrutar todavia.



Así es, solo tengo 37 años. Lo único que me jode es no haber comprado antes. Yo ya había oído hablar de Bitcoin en enero de 2013 y estuve a punto de comprar ahí (estaba a 20 $, alucina). Incluso abrí un hilo preguntando cómo se compran y me contestó Sr.Mojón diciendo de registrarme en Bitstamp o algo así. Me informé y en cuanto vi los requisitos se me quitaron las ganas. Que si DNI, pasaporte, facturas de casa y mierdas varias, se me quitaron las ganas. Hasta que no surgió un exchange anónimo como Bisq no me animé.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Cuando usas bitcoin, quitas poder al Estado al dejar de financiarlo. Y un Estado que no puede financiarse simplemente colapsa y deja de tener el monopolio legal de la violencia para coaccionarte a pagar impuestos.
> 
> Solo es cuestión de tiempo. Yo no sé si viviré cuando eso ocurra, pero acabará ocurriendo pronto o tarde.
> Más con la crisis de deuda impagable que va aumentando año tras año.
> ...



El sueño del anarcocapitalismo resucita  El estado no tendrá el monopolio de la violencia, lo tendrá el señor local de donde vivas, que amablemente te "sugerirá" que le pagues un "impuesto" por dejarte vivir


----------



## FatalFary (4 Nov 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El sueño del anarcocapitalismo resucita  El estado no tendrá el monopolio de la violencia, lo tendrá el señor local de donde vivas, que amablemente te "sugerirá" que le pagues un "impuesto" por dejarte vivir



El señor local de donde vivas no tendrá ni una milésima parte del poder de coacción que tiene un estado moderno. Más que nada porque siempre podrás ir a sufrir el señor del pueblo de al lado en lugar de a él, así que se le acaba el chollo fácilmente.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (4 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> El señor local de donde vivas no tendrá ni una milésima parte del poder de coacción que tiene un estado moderno. Más que nada porque siempre podrás ir a sufrir el señor del pueblo de al lado en lugar de a él, así que se le acaba el chollo fácilmente.



Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## FatalFary (4 Nov 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Un plan sin fisuras



Claro hombre, mejor el de ahora, que estás cogido por los huevos según lo que voten millones de retrasados profundos.


----------



## Registrador (4 Nov 2022)

Yo echó de menos a grandes foreros como @BlueArrow
Que habrá sido de él?


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (4 Nov 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Yo echó de menos a grandes foreros como @BlueArrow
> Que habrá sido de él?



Ninguno de los ilustres foreros históricos del Bitcoin escriben ni volverán a hacerlo porqué saben que cada login o comentario representa un vector de ataque a sus criptomillones. Es lo que cabe esperar de ellos y bien empleado está.


----------



## Red Star (4 Nov 2022)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Ninguno de los ilustres foreros históricos del Bitcoin escriben ni volverán a hacerlo porqué saben que cada login o comentario representa un vector de ataque a sus criptomillones. Es lo que cabe esperar de ellos y bien empleado está.



Exacto, eso mismo pienso yo.


----------



## NormanMan (4 Nov 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Saldrán otras monedas criptográficas mas respaldadas por el sistema y bitcoin perderá peso.
> 
> Hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que un bitcoin te puede hacer rico.



estos comentarios.... que luego vienen los lloros y el ojalá haber comprado, bueno si ni siquiera sabras ni como se compra porque con esa mierda de comentario, no me jodas, que paletada, que ingenuidad. ufff no creo que vuelva a comentar en este subforo por comentarios de este tipo, que verguenza señor.


----------



## Burbujarras (5 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Claro hombre, mejor el de ahora, que estás cogido por los huevos según lo que voten millones de retrasados profundos.



Las citadels pijas del bitcoño son el truco de Dubái, el servicio son todos inmis precarios que no pueden votar.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (5 Nov 2022)

Tener BTC es desafiar al Estado, a la sociedad que se rige por parámetros de democracia e igualdad. Supone plasmar una desigualdad en pro de unos pocos acaparadores con trastorno obsesivo compulsivo de ahorro y capitalización. BTC debería ser más igualitario y democrático y no lo es porque los estratos más bajos de la sociedad aún no lo entienden y por eso no lo acumulan. Los estados deberian implementar un instrumento que corrija esas ineficiencias y lo más aproximado son las CBDC. Bienvenidas sean.


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Nov 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> estos comentarios.... que luego vienen los lloros y el ojalá haber comprado, bueno si ni siquiera sabras ni como se compra porque con esa mierda de comentario, no me jodas, que paletada, que ingenuidad. ufff no creo que vuelva a comentar en este subforo por comentarios de este tipo, que verguenza señor.



A toro pasado es facil, eh?
Buscamos comentarios de gente diciendo que era buena idea comprar en el pico del bitcoño?
Os gusta mucho hablar de casos de éxito, pero cuantos han perdido mucho dinero jugando al bitcoño? De eso tampoco os gusta hablar.

Y sobretodo, mejor no hablemos de los NFTs, eh?


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (5 Nov 2022)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Ninguno de los ilustres foreros históricos del Bitcoin escriben ni volverán a hacerlo porqué saben que cada login o comentario representa un vector de ataque a sus criptomillones. Es lo que cabe esperar de ellos y bien empleado está.



Con CG-NAT y cuidar lo que dices creo que es suficiente. Sr.Mojón creo que tiene un buen puñado de btc y por aquí anda tan campante.


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Nov 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> estos comentarios.... que luego vienen los lloros y el ojalá haber comprado, bueno si ni siquiera sabras ni como se compra porque con esa mierda de comentario, no me jodas, que paletada, que ingenuidad. ufff no creo que vuelva a comentar en este subforo por comentarios de este tipo, que verguenza señor.



¿Que, como llevas el último desplome del bitcoño? ¿Tienes algo que decirle al que compro en pleno pico de $55.000 por bitcoño? ¿Ese puede llorar ya o no puede? ¿Sabes que en un timo piramidal como el bitcoño la última perra es importante que "la gane otro"?




Añadele al desplome del ultimo año la inflación y ya es para holdear con las orejas.


----------



## Big_Lanister (9 Nov 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿Que, como llevas el último desplome del bitcoño? ¿Tienes algo que decirle al que compro en pleno pico de $55.000 por bitcoño? ¿Ese puede llorar ya o no puede? ¿Sabes que en un timo piramidal como el bitcoño la última perra es importante que "la gane otro"?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255465
> 
> ...




Los que no nos hemos subido a la ola, sino a la bajada, somos los criptomonguers, pero yo me quito el sombrero con la peña que supo ver el pelotazo en sus inicios. Ademas que creo que son los que apostaron fuerte. De hecho recuerdo en este mismo subforo a uno que empeño practicamente su vida cuando costaba 9k o 3 k, si ese tio vendio en maximos se hizo millonario. Por mi como si se va a 0, respeto maximo por quien penso que esto iba a dar que hablar y metio los huevos dentro cuando nadie lo sabia.


----------



## NormanMan (9 Nov 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿Que, como llevas el último desplome del bitcoño? ¿Tienes algo que decirle al que compro en pleno pico de $55.000 por bitcoño? ¿Ese puede llorar ya o no puede? ¿Sabes que en un timo piramidal como el bitcoño la última perra es importante que "la gane otro"?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255465
> 
> ...



pues holdear y dca, no hay mas


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿Que, como llevas el último desplome del bitcoño? ¿Tienes algo que decirle al que compro en pleno pico de $55.000 por bitcoño? ¿Ese puede llorar ya o no puede? ¿Sabes que en un timo piramidal como el bitcoño la última perra es importante que "la gane otro"?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255465
> 
> ...



actualiza grafica que sigue esto hundiendose.


----------



## briancon (9 Nov 2022)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> Los que no nos hemos subido a la ola, sino a la bajada, somos los criptomonguers, pero yo me quito el sombrero con la peña que supo ver el pelotazo en sus inicios. Ademas que creo que son los que apostaron fuerte. De hecho recuerdo en este mismo subforo a uno que empeño practicamente su vida cuando costaba 9k o 3 k, si ese tio vendio en maximos se hizo millonario. Por mi como si se va a 0, respeto maximo por quien penso que esto iba a dar que hablar y metio los huevos dentro cuando nadie lo sabia.



De los que conozco que compraron antes del gran pelotazo la mayor parte era de los que creía ciegamente que el bitcoin era la moneda del futuro y que este año llegabamos a 100k y esa cotización iba a ser una broma con lo que íbamos a ver.

Peores que una secta evangélica y al final lo que no tiene base acaba cayendo.


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Nov 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> pues holdear y dca, no hay mas



Jajajaa.... Holdear dice el colega... Claro, hasta que no vendes no materializas la perdida, pero una retirada a tiempo es una victoria. No puedes holdear para siempre esperando recuperar lo perdido, puede que eso nunca suceda o que necesites liquidez.


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> actualiza grafica que sigue esto hundiendose.



Joder, pues si.

Pero vamos, que volverá a subir.

Los que controlan el valor del bitcoño se enriquecen con las subidas y bajadas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Joder, pues si.
> 
> Pero vamos, que volverá a subir.
> 
> Los que controlan el valor del bitcoño se enriquecen con las subidas y bajadas.



Tiene que haber subidas y bajadas por las ordenes que hay puestas de compra, pero no se ve un fondo claro, esto sigue para abajo aunque vaya haciendo ondulaciones.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (19 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Cuando usas bitcoin, quitas poder al Estado al dejar de financiarlo. Y un Estado que no puede financiarse simplemente colapsa y deja de tener el monopolio legal de la violencia para coaccionarte a pagar impuestos.
> 
> Solo es cuestión de tiempo. Yo no sé si viviré cuando eso ocurra, pero acabará ocurriendo pronto o tarde.
> Más con la crisis de deuda impagable que va aumentando año tras año.
> ...



El problema es que cuando un estado colapsa se crea un vacio de poder, que podria ser arrebatado por algo peor que lo actual que haga parecer lo actual como un paraiso de libertad, ej, comunistas, fascistas, etc.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Nov 2022)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> El problema es que cuando un estado colapsa se crea un vacio de poder, que podria ser arrebatado por algo peor que lo actual que haga parecer lo actual como un paraiso de libertad, ej, comunistas, fascistas, etc.



Los comunistas y los fascistas serian unas hermanitas de la caridad comparados con el grupo de paisanos que llamarian a tu puerta exigiendo que les dieras lo suyo.

Lo suyo o directamente todo lo que tengas. Why not?.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (19 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Los comunistas y los fascistas serian unas hermanitas de la caridad comparados con el grupo de paisanos que llamarian a tu puerta exigiendo que les dieras lo suyo.
> 
> Lo suyo o directamente todo lo que tengas. Why not?.



En cualquier vacio de poder va a haber caos. Yo hablo de quien se establece. Si se establecen Comunistas o Fascistas perderias libertad comparado a la actualidad, por muy mal que este el tema.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (9 Dic 2022)

Posts como este que abre el hilo ha sido denunciados ya a ANAFEBIT, la asociación nacional de afectados por el btc, por ser constitutivos de un delito de estafa. Los abogados de ANAFEBIT están ya redactando demandas y van a sacar mucha pasta a gente que ha aconsejado comprar BTC.


----------

